# The Ultimate Chloe Susan/Susanna/Suzanna Studded Boots thread



## brigadeiro

I thought I would start a FAQ thread on the Chloe Susan/Susanna/Suzanna studded booties, for easy reference to those interested in them, answered by those who have them, what do you all think? 

Here goes:



_What colour boots do you have?_
_Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)?_
_Where did you buy yours?_
_Do you find they run TTS? _
_Did you size down/up? _
_Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? _
_Do you require insoles/heel grips?_
_If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most?_
_What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering?
_
_What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE._
My red pair only arrived yesterday (wondering whether to keep them or get the black), so I will post my answers soon


----------



## stinaballerina

Just bought my red ones from mytheresa.com. I went a half size down and they fit very well without slipping or anything. Leather will eventually stretch and form just like your own foot. That's why you should never let anyone else wear your shoes  

I haven't worn them much yet, since I am pregnant and only wear tights and dresses, but I picture these shoes will work out great wth jeans and white t-****t, as well as with a black mini skirt and a basic oversized sweater with just tanned legs  






I want the black ones too, but right now I can't decide between the original ones and the new black pythons...






Opinions?


----------



## brigadeiro

^ Yay! Thanks for being the first to reply to this thread!

Gorgeous pics of your red boots *stinaballerina*!  

At first I wasn't a fan of the python Susanna's, but they're growing on me (especially after seeing the picture above again), although personally, I think I'd go for the black as my 2nd pair (the Pythons will be more delicate, especially when running after little ones  )


----------



## stinaballerina

Yes, you are probably right 
I think I'll go for the original calf skin. The python is more expensive as well! I also think that the gold stud patterns may fade a bit within the rough surface of the python.


----------



## fadeout

I bought my black Susannas last year from Departement Feminin, so they are the calf skin version.  I sized down half a size and they fit perfectly.  I noticed that the black version are a bit snugger than the red version, so something to keep in mind.

Would love a red pair too, but I don't need two of the same shoe   I'm petite and 164cm and they look fine, but better with jeans than with skirts.


----------



## am2022

love love these boots.. but im in between sizes.. so had to give mine up as its a bit tight... still hoping will find my perfect pair!


----------



## Straight-Laced

stinaballerina said:


> View attachment 1805879
> 
> 
> Just bought my red ones from mytheresa.com. I went a half size down and they fit very well without slipping or anything. Leather will eventually stretch and form just like your own foot. That's why you should never let anyone else wear your shoes
> 
> I haven't worn them much yet, since I am pregnant and only wear tights and dresses, but I picture these shoes will work out great wth jeans and white t-****t, as well as with a black mini skirt and a basic oversized sweater with just tanned legs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1805880
> 
> 
> I want the black ones too, but right now I can't decide between the original ones and the new black pythons...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1805881
> 
> 
> *Opinions*?




I'd choose the black lambskin with SILVER studs!  
Red is perfect with gold studs but I wish I'd waited for the black/silver combo instead of buying the black lambskin with gold...


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> love love these boots.. but im in between sizes.. so had to give mine up as its a bit tight... still hoping will find my perfect pair!



Hi A! The Susannas have been on my wishlist for the loooongest time but I just couldn't deal with the narrow-ish width. I tried as hard as I could to ignore the pain but my wide feet couldn't deal! Sadness.


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> love love these boots.. *but im in between sizes*.. so had to give mine up as its a bit tight... still hoping will find my perfect pair!




lol I think _everyone_ is in between sizes in these boots!!! 

They're wide/loose at the heel & narrow at the toe.

I've tried sizes 37.5 & 38 in both red & black lambskin and neither fit is just right  :roll eyes:  but the 37.5 red is the best fit so far.
I don't know about this season but for SS12 the black boots were definitely a tighter fit than the red.


----------



## brigadeiro

Ok, tried my shoes out a bit more, so will answer my own questions 


_What colour boots do you have?_
_Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)?_
_Where did you buy yours?_
_Do you find they run TTS? _
_Did you size down/up? _
_Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? _
_Do you require insoles/heel grips?_
_If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most?_
_What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering?
_
_What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE._


Red
2012 calf leather
Departement Feminin
They seem TTS, but will require a bit of stretching if I want to wear them with thicker socks (they are perfect with merino wool stockings and regular socks so far)
Sized down half a size
They haven't stretched yet, as I haven't worn them out yet. I will loosen the buckle at the bottom until they stretch a bit, as I don't want them to stretch too much.
No insoles/heel grips required as yet.
Only have the red (so far , eyeing the black)
I am 5'4" with fairly short/stumpy legs, so some thought is required to my outfit, to make sure they are still flattering.
So far I have tried them with dresses and skirts with and without black merino wool stockings (both mid-calf, to around knee length, and a taupe leather skirt that is above knee-length), black pants (scrunched above the ankle - I need to find more pants/jeans for this), colours: navy, pale grey, white, black, taupe.
I think I am in


----------



## brigadeiro

I wish we could edit/rename the thread: 'The Chloe Susan Studded booties FAQ Thread' :shame:


----------



## stinaballerina

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> I'd choose the black lambskin with SILVER studs!
> Red is perfect with gold studs but I wish I'd waited for the black/silver combo instead of buying the black lambskin with gold...



Are the black ones with silver studs availible online? Haven't seen them.


----------



## mona_danya

stinaballerina said:


> Are the black ones with silver studs availible online? Haven't seen them.



I was looking for them too...any info would be appreciated!


----------



## mona_danya

What colour boots do you have? Black
Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)? The 2011/2012 ones
Where did you buy yours?  Neiman Marcus
Do you find they run TTS? 1/2 size smaller
Did you size down/up? down
Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? a little, yes!
Do you require insoles/heel grips? No
If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most? Black, Navy
What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering? 5,3" yes quite flattering
What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE. will post pics soon!


----------



## Brigitte031

I'm so confused! The fall/winter ones are, according to NAP small to size now or according to saks TTS - as opposed to big to size. Anyone have the very newest release that can advise?


----------



## sep

Brigitte031 said:


> I'm so confused! The fall/winter ones are, according to NAP small to size now or according to saks TTS - as opposed to big to size. Anyone have the very newest release that can advise?



I would size down a half size... I usually wear 7.5 US in sandals and 7.5-8 US in boots... I originally got the 7.5 but after wearing them around the house for 15+ minutes they were too big and the insoles were uncomfortable because they are a bit narrow compared to the insoles I like... I exchanged them for a 7 and they are perfect!


----------



## Brigitte031

sep said:


> I would size down a half size... I usually wear 7.5 US in sandals and 7.5-8 US in boots... I originally got the 7.5 but after wearing them around the house for 15+ minutes they were too big and the insoles were uncomfortable because they are a bit narrow compared to the insoles I like... I exchanged them for a 7 and they are perfect!



Are yours the newest season release of the boots? I'm just confused because all the sites are saying different things about the fit this season.


----------



## sep

Brigitte031 said:


> Are yours the newest season release of the boots? I'm just confused because all the sites are saying different things about the fit this season.


 
I think so...  I got mine from Saks online less than a week ago...


----------



## chloegal

I just got a pair from Barney's yesterday. They are the black calf ones. I'm usually a 6.5 or 7 and they had a 36.5 which fit perfectly. I was just going to try them on, but once they were on my feet I could not resist them.


----------



## mona_danya

My outfit for the day! Got a compliment on the boots already...


----------



## poptarts

Version: 2012 black Calf version
From: Neiman Marcus
Sizing: I would've sized down, but I have a high arch, so went with a bigger size. It's definitely roomy but my SA said b/c of the arch it wouldn't be comfortable had I gone with my true size. She gave me some padding so it's all good  If you don't have the arch issue, I'd advise to go down at least 1/2 size. I'm a 40.5/41 in CL, while I took a 40.5 in these, but the 39.5 would've been perfect for me length wise. No need to get them scratched, it's very comfortable as is.


----------



## sep

mona_danya said:
			
		

> My outfit for the day! Got a compliment on the boots already...



Super cute!!!


----------



## mona_danya

sep said:


> Super cute!!!


Thanks...I meant to post in the outfit thread...


----------



## soholaleni

Have you ladies used any protector spray on your boots? I'm hesitant due to the studding, and not sure if its necessary.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## brigadeiro

soholaleni said:


> Have you ladies used any protector spray on your boots? I'm hesitant due to the studding, and not sure if its necessary.. Thanks in advance!



I did, I wasn't sure if I was meant to, due to the studding too, hope it's ok!


----------



## sep

brigadeiro said:


> I did, I wasn't sure if I was meant to, due to the studding too, hope it's ok!


 
What did you use?


----------



## brigadeiro

^ Apple Guard, mostly because that's what I had in my 'shoe closet'.


----------



## soholaleni

brigadeiro said:


> ^ Apple Guard, mostly because that's what I had in my 'shoe closet'.



Thanks! Yeah, I may try some leather spray.


----------



## boxermomof2

I ordered black for my birthday today! I ordered from Saks, my TTS US size 7. I hope they fit, they didn't have a 6.5 in black. I wonder if I called stores I could locate a 6.5?
I love the red, but would get more use out of black.


----------



## sep

boxermomof2 said:


> I ordered black for my birthday today! I ordered from Saks, my TTS US size 7. I hope they fit, they didn't have a 6.5 in black. I wonder if I called stores I could locate a 6.5?
> I love the red, but would get more use out of black.


 
Congrats and happy bday!  I think Forward still has all sizes in black...


----------



## boxermomof2

sep said:


> Congrats and happy bday!  I think Forward still has all sizes in black...



Thanks!
I'm not sure if I should wait for the pair from Saks. I wonder why NAP and Saks changed their sizing recommendations?


----------



## brigadeiro

^ I wonder too, am thinking this is a new 'batch' and the run differently?


----------



## Brigitte031

I ordered a red pair!!!!  I ordered a 34.5 (which is a half size down from my TTS) and they will get here Friday!!! Ideally I want a black pair but couldn't find a 34.5 anywhere. I also wear silver a lot so ideally I'm going to wait for the silver studded version coming out hopefully for Resort! 

I'll report back on sizing!! I'm just worried because for boots I usually size up half a size to account for socks... Ahhh I don't know, can't wait to finally have a pair in my hands!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

OMG I just pulled the trigger on a pair of these beauties in black. I have wanted them for a while and although they are the most expensive shoes ever for me, I am trying to justify them by only limiting myself to classic yet edgy "investment" pieces this season. I didn't know what size to get as ssense didn't have half-sizes for some reason (I'm in Canada and they were basically the same price as they were on Forward) so I got 39 even though I am a "true" 38.5 (but buy all my shoes in 39). I hope they fit. If not I hope they are comfy with an insole. I wear 39 in IM Dickers and just hope they won't be too big! I have a feeling 38 would be too small.


----------



## boxermomof2

My black size 7 are here.  They are my TTS and like all my shoes one fits perfect(my size 7 foot) and the other slips. I think a half size down would be too snug on my bigger foot.


----------



## boxermomof2

jellybebe said:


> OMG I just pulled the trigger on a pair of these beauties in black. I have wanted them for a while and although they are the most expensive shoes ever for me, I am trying to justify them by only limiting myself to classic yet edgy "investment" pieces this season. I didn't know what size to get as ssense didn't have half-sizes for some reason (I'm in Canada and they were basically the same price as they were on Forward) so I got 39 even though I am a "true" 38.5 (but buy all my shoes in 39). I hope they fit. If not I hope they are comfy with an insole. I wear 39 in IM Dickers and just hope they won't be too big! I have a feeling 38 would be too small.



I wear a size 37 in dicker boots and I ordered a size 7 in susanna. The fit is similar, but Chloe is just a tad longer and more narrow. They feel more snug compared to my dicker boots, but my IM boots have been broken in. 
There is more room in the toe box in dicker boot.


----------



## Brigitte031

WHAT A DAY!! Trying very hard to conceal my gigantic excitement about receiving my boots today because my mother made a comment about all my latest and greatest acquisitions... oops. Guess I've been going overboard lately!! But so worth it for these beautiful shoes!





What colour boots do you have? _RED!_
Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)? _2012 F/W with the leather pulltab on the zipper_
Where did you buy yours? _NAP_
Do you find they run TTS? _Nope!_
Did you size down/up? _Sized down half a size, however... I won't be able to wear socks with them until I stretch them out._
Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? _Not yet but I'm hoping they do with a little bit of wear so I can wear footsies._
Do you require insoles/heel grips? _No, but I can see how when walking it's possible for the shoe to slide causing some chafing that some people will want to put in heel grips. My foot feels snug in the back thankfully but when I did a little leg flex my foot popped up a little bit (I was trying to emulate walking without actually using them if in case they didn't fit)._
If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most? _ Ohhh.. not yet! But I plan on it!_
What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering? _I am 5 feet with bigger calves. I think they're flattering!! Actually I don't care, I'm still rocking them!_
What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE. _WILL DO, SOON!_

Not gonna lie, I was so excited to finally be able to fill out this survey. heehee! OVERALL I would say I'm glad I went down half a size because I still have a teeny bit of room in the front of the shoe but it's snug in the back. I can see someone ordering these in TTS but they would *have* to wear them with socks or if your foot is exceptionally wide. My TTS US 5 feet are a little wide but these still fit comfortably snug in the front (nothing bad, they just need to be walked in).


----------



## jellybebe

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> I wear a size 37 in dicker boots and I ordered a size 7 in susanna. The fit is similar, but Chloe is just a tad longer and more narrow. They feel more snug compared to my dicker boots, but my IM boots have been broken in.
> There is more room in the toe box in dicker boot.



They sent me the measurements and based on those, I decided to go for the 38. We'll see if they fit in length. I'm not concerned about width because my feet are narrow, especially in the heel area. Thanks for your input, I hope to see modeling pics!


----------



## jellybebe

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> WHAT A DAY!! Trying very hard to conceal my gigantic excitement about receiving my boots today because my mother made a comment about all my latest and greatest acquisitions... oops. Guess I've been going overboard lately!! But so worth it for these beautiful shoes!
> 
> 
> [*]What colour boots do you have? RED!
> [*]Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)? 2012 F/W with the leather pulltab on the zipper
> [*]Where did you buy yours? NAP
> [*]Do you find they run TTS? Nope!
> [*]Did you size down/up? Sized down half a size, however... I won't be able to wear socks with them until I stretch them out.
> [*]Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? Not yet but I'm hoping they do with a little bit of wear so I can wear footsies.
> [*]Do you require insoles/heel grips? No, but I can see how when walking it's possible for the shoe to slide causing some chafing that some people will want to put in heel grips. My foot feels snug in the back thankfully but when I did a little leg flex my foot popped up a little bit (I was trying to emulate walking without actually using them if in case they didn't fit).
> [*]If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most?  Ohhh.. not yet! But I plan on it!
> [*]What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering? I am 5 feet with bigger calves. I think they're flattering!! Actually I don't care, I'm still rocking them!
> [*]What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE. WILL DO, SOON!
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie, I was so excited to finally be able to fill out this survey. heehee! OVERALL I would say I'm glad I went down half a size because I still have a teeny bit of room in the front of the shoe but it's snug in the back. I can see someone ordering these in TTS but they would *have* to wear them with socks or if your foot is exceptionally wide. My TTS US 5 feet are a little wide but these still fit comfortably snug in the front (nothing bad, they just need to be walked in).



Congrats! So excited for you, and they will look gorgeous with your new IM purchases too! I'm so excited to get my black boots, I just hope they fit.


----------



## boxermomof2

I tried them on again and walked around and my 7's are slipping and if they stretch I'm in big trouble.  
Thankfully I found a size 36.5 on Forward and ordered them overnight shipping!


----------



## Brigitte031

jellybebe said:


> Congrats! So excited for you, and they will look gorgeous with your new IM purchases too! I'm so excited to get my black boots, I just hope they fit.



Thank you!! I can't wait to strut them about. Such an exciting feeling getting a shoe I've lusted over for a few years, lol.  Can't wait until you get yours! I'll keep my fingers crossed they fit you!



boxermomof2 said:


> I tried them on again and walked around and my 7's are slipping and if they stretch I'm in big trouble.
> Thankfully I found a size 36.5 on Forward and ordered them overnight shipping!



Oh yay!! So glad you were able to find a half size smaller. The sizing on these is so tricky. It's always so hard to believe when people say to size DOWN on a boot but with these yes really, size down! lol. Hope the new pair fit your perfectly!


----------



## tb-purselover

I saw these pics on thought I would share. 

They have gray/grey with silver studs coming out for 2013 F/W Resort. The cream with silver studs is nice too. But I prefer the golden studs with the cream Chloe Susanna's. I think the gold studs compliment the cream color better (it seems more special imho).


----------



## Brigitte031

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> I saw these pics on thought I would share.
> 
> They have gray/grey with silver studs coming out for 2013 F/W Resort. The cream with silver studs is nice too. But I prefer the golden studs with the cream Chloe Susanna's. I think the gold studs compliment the cream color better (it seems more special imho).



Oh no.... I'm in trouble!! I really want a black pair with silver studs. But I'm a sucker for grey!!! Not to mention there's a beautiful yellow (not the cream, another color) with silver studs and an amazing blue with silver studs also!! Lol. Now it's going to be so difficult to decide come resort.... Yikes.


----------



## sep

tb-purselover said:


> I saw these pics on thought I would share.
> 
> They have gray/grey with silver studs coming out for 2013 F/W Resort. The cream with silver studs is nice too. But I prefer the golden studs with the cream Chloe Susanna's. I think the gold studs compliment the cream color better (it seems more special imho).


 

Love love love the gray!  Oh my...  Do I go for red/gold or gray silver (own black/gold)?


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> I saw these pics on thought I would share.
> 
> They have gray/grey with silver studs coming out for 2013 F/W Resort. The cream with silver studs is nice too. But I prefer the golden studs with the cream Chloe Susanna's. I think the gold studs compliment the cream color better (it seems more special imho).



The grey is stunning! I agree with you that the cream with gold studs looks better, they just seem to go together more naturally.


----------



## tb-purselover

sep said:


> Love love love the gray!  Oh my...  Do I go for red/gold or gray silver (own black/gold)?



Oh tough choice. I love them both. I think if you want a pop color then go for the red/gold combo. If you want something a little more toned down, then get the grey/silver combo.

I really love the red/gold personally. But it really depends on your wardrobe and if you see yourself wearing them enough per price!


----------



## tb-purselover

Brigitte031 said:


> Oh no.... I'm in trouble!! I really want a black pair with silver studs. But I'm a sucker for grey!!! Not to mention there's a beautiful yellow (not the cream, another color) with silver studs and an amazing blue with silver studs also!! Lol. Now it's going to be so difficult to decide come resort.... Yikes.





jellybebe said:


> The grey is stunning! I agree with you that the cream with gold studs looks better, they just seem to go together more naturally.



I know, the grey is gorgeous. It is a hard choice for Resort! I can't wait to hear and see what you all decide.

Right now I am happy with my black/gold and cream/gold pairs. I would really love a third pair, especially the red/gold ones or one with silver studs. But I think I don't want it enough to pull the trigger on a third pair.


----------



## mona_danya

tb-purselover said:


> I saw these pics on thought I would share.
> 
> They have gray/grey with silver studs coming out for 2013 F/W Resort. The cream with silver studs is nice too. But I prefer the golden studs with the cream Chloe Susanna's. I think the gold studs compliment the cream color better (it seems more special imho).



OMG I LOVE BOTH, specially the grey!

Where did you come across these pics? I looked on Chloe.com and didn't find them!


----------



## tb-purselover

mona_danya said:


> OMG I LOVE BOTH, specially the grey!
> 
> Where did you come across these pics? I looked on Chloe.com and didn't find them!



Yes, the grey is TDF! It is amazing.

I found it here:
http://elysewalker.com/index.php/behind-the-scenes/chloe-accessories-resort-2013-preview/


----------



## jellybebe

Omg my black with gold stud booties arrived 2 days early! At last they are mine! So glad I sized down to 38 (I am a 38.5 or 39 depending on the brand). They are a tiny bit loose because I have bony feet but i'm so excited to wear them as much as I can possibly get away with.


----------



## jellybebe

Love them with shorts! Excuse the crappy iPhone pics.


----------



## boxermomof2

I'm glad I sent the 37 back for 36.5. I wore my boots yesterday and they were rubbing my ankles by the end of the day. What kind of heel grips should I use?
jellybee you look great!
I'm wearing mine with a maxi skirt tonight.


----------



## sep

jellybebe said:


> Love them with shorts! Excuse the crappy iPhone pics.


 
They look great on you!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Brigitte031

Haven't seen this mentioned anywhere... but boy these shoes stretch out pretty fast width-wise in the front!! Thank goodness because my left foot is a tad longer and also a tad "fatter" at the top of my foot than my right. I wore my boots with socks and they stretched out fairly quickly. I did a 10 minute walk inside my house to stretch it out a little and then went to the mall for about half an hour.

HOWEVER... even with the socks on there was rubbing at the back of my feet on both... on my right there's a small bit of space in the back and with the left they boots fit perfectly snug length-wise. Yet both rubbed painfully in the back, WITH socks... 

Then... for slipperiness has anyone put vibram soles on these? And last question! Has anyone scuffed the front of the boot (the black edge around the front of the boots) and how did you feel about it?


----------



## brigadeiro

*Jellybebe* - you look FAB in your Chloe Susanna's!!!  Boy, how I wish I had your pins (in a non-creepy way, honest... :shame: )


----------



## jellybebe

brigadeiro said:


> *Jellybebe* - you look FAB in your Chloe Susanna's!!!  Boy, how I wish I had your pins (in a non-creepy way, honest... :shame: )



Aw that's so sweet! I think my legs are actually bigger than they look!


----------



## jellybebe

Brigitte031 said:


> Haven't seen this mentioned anywhere... but boy these shoes stretch out pretty fast width-wise in the front!! Thank goodness because my left foot is a tad longer and also a tad "fatter" at the top of my foot than my right. I wore my boots with socks and they stretched out fairly quickly. I did a 10 minute walk inside my house to stretch it out a little and then went to the mall for about half an hour.
> 
> HOWEVER... even with the socks on there was rubbing at the back of my feet on both... on my right there's a small bit of space in the back and with the left they boots fit perfectly snug length-wise. Yet both rubbed painfully in the back, WITH socks...
> 
> Then... for slipperiness has anyone put vibram soles on these? And last question! Has anyone scuffed the front of the boot (the black edge around the front of the boots) and how did you feel about it?



I was very surprised with how slippery the soles are! I was expecting the usual soft leather soles like on the IM Dickers. I may have to put a vibram on these as well. At first I thought that I could leave them for a bit, but now I'm worried that I will actually slip.


----------



## Cicciolina

I just bought these... so looking forward to filling out the questionnaire soon!


----------



## sep

Brigitte031 said:


> Haven't seen this mentioned anywhere... but boy these shoes stretch out pretty fast width-wise in the front!! Thank goodness because my left foot is a tad longer and also a tad "fatter" at the top of my foot than my right. I wore my boots with socks and they stretched out fairly quickly. I did a 10 minute walk inside my house to stretch it out a little and then went to the mall for about half an hour.
> 
> HOWEVER... even with the socks on there was rubbing at the back of my feet on both... on my right there's a small bit of space in the back and with the left they boots fit perfectly snug length-wise. Yet both rubbed painfully in the back, WITH socks...
> 
> Then... for slipperiness has anyone put vibram soles on these? And last question! Has anyone scuffed the front of the boot (the black edge around the front of the boots) and how did you feel about it?


 
Initially I was wearing a bit thicker sock and they were very uncomfortable...  I went to Nordstrom and a got a great pair quality cropped thinner socks and now they fit perfectly and feel great!  I would say you might try a different sock...


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> Love them with shorts! Excuse the crappy iPhone pics.


Congrats *jellybebe*! They look great on you. They are the best, aren't they? I love how they look.


----------



## megt10

Brigitte031 said:


> I'm so confused! The fall/winter ones are, according to NAP small to size now or according to saks TTS - as opposed to big to size. Anyone have the very newest release that can advise?


 I just got the red from NAP. I initially ordered them tts 38.5 even though they said to size up. They were too big. I sent them back and exchanged for the 38 half size down which fit fine. I got a pair of the black from last season a few weeks prior in a 38 as well. The red feel a tad smaller than the black but not by much. I would suggest that you size down.


----------



## brigadeiro

Hopefully they run the same, I'm hoping to buy the black pair in the same size as my red (i.e. sized down half a size)


----------



## ilsecita

Hi ladies! I'm literally about to pull the trigger on the black ones for saks but I need advise of the size! I'm usually 37.5 or 38 depending on the shoe (I'm even different size in same brand!). My feet are a tad wider than most. For reference I'm 38 in rag & bone Newbury booties, 38 in miu miu sandals, 37.5 in miu miu oxfords (the leather is so soft that they stretch to accommodate my wider feet), 38/37.5 in different flats but most 38.

Please help! I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## jellybebe

ilsecita said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I'm literally about to pull the trigger on the black ones for saks but I need advise of the size! I'm usually 37.5 or 38 depending on the shoe (I'm even different size in same brand!). My feet are a tad wider than most. For reference I'm 38 in rag & bone Newbury booties, 38 in miu miu sandals, 37.5 in miu miu oxfords (the leather is so soft that they stretch to accommodate my wider feet), 38/37.5 in different flats but most 38.
> 
> Please help! I'd really appreciate it!



I think you should get the 37. I was also unsure and I tend to fit into 38.5 or 39 depending on the brand, and 38 was perfect.


----------



## ilsecita

jellybebe said:


> I think you should get the 37. I was also unsure and I tend to fit into 38.5 or 39 depending on the brand, and 38 was perfect.



Thank you so much for your input! Do you think I can do 37 even if my feet are wide? (as in I can't get into certain shoe styled wide lol). Are your feet more narrow or wide? I'm just scared that if I go all the way down to 37 I won't be able to wear them :/

 Ps you look AMAZING in your booties! Loving them with the shorts!


----------



## jellybebe

ilsecita said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for your input! Do you think I can do 37 even if my feet are wide? (as in I can't get into certain shoe styled wide lol). Are your feet more narrow or wide? I'm just scared that if I go all the way down to 37 I won't be able to wear them :/
> 
> Ps you look AMAZING in your booties! Loving them with the shorts!



Aww thanks! I have to admit that my feet are pretty narrow but I don't think sizing up will make them wider, just longer. I hope they fit! The buckles adjust so maybe that will give you some leeway?


----------



## brigadeiro

Hi there *ilsecita*! I have the Rag & Bone Newbury in size 38, and I got the Chloe Susanna's in red in 37.5, and hope to get the same size in the black (unless the new batch run bigger).  I too have wide feet, and can still wear the Susanna's with ankle socks (just not the thick sport kind). HTH! 

PS. I'm usually a 38 in most shoes.


----------



## ilsecita

jellybebe said:


> Aww thanks! I have to admit that my feet are pretty narrow but I don't think sizing up will make them wider, just longer. I hope they fit! The buckles adjust so maybe that will give you some leeway?



Ahhh ok! Thank you do much for being so nice and helping me! I'm so excited!


----------



## ilsecita

brigadeiro said:


> Hi there *ilsecita*! I have the Rag & Bone Newbury in size 38, and I got the Chloe Susanna's in red in 37.5, and hope to get the same size in the black (unless the new batch run bigger).  I too have wide feet, and can still wear the Susanna's with ankle socks (just not the thick sport kind). HTH!
> 
> PS. I'm usually a 38 in most shoes.



YOU ARE A LIFESAVER! Thank you so much for your input  I'm so excited to get them!


----------



## Brigitte031

ilsecita said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for your input! Do you think I can do 37 even if my feet are wide? (as in I can't get into certain shoe styled wide lol). Are your feet more narrow or wide? I'm just scared that if I go all the way down to 37 I won't be able to wear them :/
> 
> Ps you look AMAZING in your booties! Loving them with the shorts!



My feet are a little bit wide and I would definitely say NOT a 37. The boots stretch and mold but not that much... I'd recommend 37.5. I went half size down but upon reflection having worn them a handful of times I easily could have done TTS and not had to go through the breaking in pains of a shoe, lol.


----------



## ilsecita

Brigitte031 said:


> My feet are a little bit wide and I would definitely say NOT a 37. The boots stretch and mold but not that much... I'd recommend 37.5. I went half size down but upon reflection having worn them a handful of times I easily could have done TTS and not had to go through the breaking in pains of a shoe, lol.



Lol! I hope I don't have to break mine in that much  lol. I ended up ordering the 37.5! They should be here in a couple of days. I'll let you guys know how they end up fitting. I'm ridiculously excited haha


----------



## megt10

ilsecita said:


> Lol! I hope I don't have to break mine in that much  lol. I ended up ordering the 37.5! They should be here in a couple of days. I'll let you guys know how they end up fitting. I'm ridiculously excited haha


 Congratulations. I hope they fit. I had a hard time figuring out the right size for my feet too. I am usually a 38.5 and I sized down to a 38 and they fit great. This was after trying the 38.5, I have a skinny heel but a wide forefoot.


----------



## boxermomof2

I sized down .5 and the heel slips after a few hours of wear. I wonder if I could have sized down a whole size? 
Anyway, I love them! I'm going to try different inserts to see what feels best. I hate to admit this, they feel better with no socks. How bad is that? :weird:It's the difference between wearing heels with stockings vs no stockings. 
 In the meantime, I'm using sports tape on my ankles to prevent blisters from the friction.. Nothing hurts worse than heel blisters!!


----------



## megt10

boxermomof2 said:


> I sized down .5 and the heel slips after a few hours of wear. I wonder if I could have sized down a whole size?
> Anyway, I love them! I'm going to try different inserts to see what feels best. I hate to admit this, they feel better with no socks. How bad is that? :weird:It's the difference between wearing heels with stockings vs no stockings.
> In the meantime, I'm using sports tape on my ankles to prevent blisters from the friction.. Nothing hurts worse than heel blisters!!


 I almost always go without socks especially in booties. I was planning on doing that. Have you tried adding a heel cup or cushion? Since I have skinny ankles I usually have the problem of heel slippage. I find in boots I can add a Dr. Scholls cup and it takes up the extra space and keeps my heel from sliding.


----------



## boxermomof2

megt10 said:


> I almost always go without socks especially in booties. I was planning on doing that. Have you tried adding a heel cup or cushion? Since I have skinny ankles I usually have the problem of heel slippage. I find in boots I can add a Dr. Scholls cup and it takes up the extra space and keeps my heel from sliding.



Thanks! I'll look for the scholls ankle cup and try them. All my boots slip to some degree too.


----------



## ilsecita

megt10 said:


> Congratulations. I hope they fit. I had a hard time figuring out the right size for my feet too. I am usually a 38.5 and I sized down to a 38 and they fit great. This was after trying the 38.5, I have a skinny heel but a wide forefoot.



I'm glad to read that! My foot is the same way, skinny ankles but wide forefoot. So happy that I also downsized .5! I'll go get the dr scholls cups as well to have them ready when they arrive! Should be here tomorrow


----------



## megt10

boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks! I'll look for the scholls ankle cup and try them. All my boots slip to some degree too.


 I have a whole drawer of shoe paraphernalia . Another trick that I use when boots stretch out too much or arrive a bit too big is I add an UGGS footliner in about a size 5 for my 8.5 to 9 boots. This takes up the extra space and keeps my foot from slipping and they are super comfy. You can get the liners from Zappos.com for 15.00.


ilsecita said:


> I'm glad to read that! My foot is the same way, skinny ankles but wide forefoot. So happy that I also downsized .5! I'll go get the dr scholls cups as well to have them ready when they arrive! Should be here tomorrow


 I can't wait to see them on you congratulations. I am glad that I could be of help.


----------



## brigadeiro

Just ordered the black pair over the weekend in my usual size (as they ran out of the size I have my red pair in, which is half a size smaller), hope they're not too big!  Will repost my answer to the original post questions when they arrive


----------



## brigadeiro

My black pair have arrived, so I can answer this thread again 


_What colour boots do you have?_
_Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)?_
_Where did you buy yours?_
_Do you find they run TTS? _
_Did you size down/up? _
_Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? _
_Do you require insoles/heel grips?_
_If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most?_
_What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering?
_
_What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE._


Black
2012 calf leather
Ekseption
This pair seems TTS, I sized down half a size for my red pair, but bought my actual size in the black, as they had sold out of 37.5, but these seem snugger than the reds? I noted that my red pair have metal zips, whereas my black pair have leather pulls in the zips, so maybe a different 'batch'? Also, my eyes might be playing tricks on me, but the studs on the black pair appear to be a rosier gold...
Bought my usual size
Haven't worn them yet, I feel like my red pair have definitely stretched/softened, hope these don't do so too much.
No insoles/heel grips required as yet.
I now have the red and black
I am 5'4" with fairly short/stumpy legs, so some thought is required to my outfit, to make sure they are still flattering, with right lengths of skirts/dresses/pants.
So far I have worn them with dresses and skirts with and without black merino wool stockings (both mid-calf, to around knee length, and a taupe leather skirt that is above knee-length), black pants (scrunched above the ankle - I need to find more pants/jeans for this), colours: navy, pale grey, white, black, taupe, anything goes with the black pair!
 I am in double


----------



## megt10

brigadeiro said:


> My black pair have arrived, so I can answer this thread again
> 
> 
> _What colour boots do you have?_
> _Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)?_
> _Where did you buy yours?_
> _Do you find they run TTS? _
> _Did you size down/up? _
> _Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? _
> _Do you require insoles/heel grips?_
> _If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most?_
> _What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering?_
> 
> _What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE._
> 
> Black
> 2012 calf leather
> Ekseption
> This pair seems TTS, I sized down half a size for my red pair, but bought my actual size in the black, as they had sold out of 37.5, but these seem snugger than the reds? I noted that my red pair have metal zips, whereas my black pair have leather pulls in the zips, so maybe a different 'batch'? Also, my eyes might be playing tricks on me, but the studs on the black pair appear to be a rosier gold...
> Bought my usual size
> Haven't worn them yet, I feel like my red pair have definitely stretched/softened, hope these don't do so too much.
> No insoles/heel grips required as yet.
> I now have the red and black
> I am 5'4" with fairly short/stumpy legs, so some thought is required to my outfit, to make sure they are still flattering, with right lengths of skirts/dresses/pants.
> So far I have worn them with dresses and skirts with and without black merino wool stockings (both mid-calf, to around knee length, and a taupe leather skirt that is above knee-length), black pants (scrunched above the ankle - I need to find more pants/jeans for this), colours: navy, pale grey, white, black, taupe, anything goes with the black pair!
> I am in double


 Congrats!


----------



## sep

brigadeiro said:


> My black pair have arrived, so I can answer this thread again
> 
> 
> _What colour boots do you have?_
> _Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)?_
> _Where did you buy yours?_
> _Do you find they run TTS? _
> _Did you size down/up? _
> _Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? _
> _Do you require insoles/heel grips?_
> _If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most?_
> _What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering?_
> 
> _What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE._
> 
> Black
> 2012 calf leather
> Ekseption
> This pair seems TTS, I sized down half a size for my red pair, but bought my actual size in the black, as they had sold out of 37.5, but these seem snugger than the reds? I noted that my red pair have metal zips, whereas my black pair have leather pulls in the zips, so maybe a different 'batch'? Also, my eyes might be playing tricks on me, but the studs on the black pair appear to be a rosier gold...
> Bought my usual size
> Haven't worn them yet, I feel like my red pair have definitely stretched/softened, hope these don't do so too much.
> No insoles/heel grips required as yet.
> I now have the red and black
> I am 5'4" with fairly short/stumpy legs, so some thought is required to my outfit, to make sure they are still flattering, with right lengths of skirts/dresses/pants.
> So far I have worn them with dresses and skirts with and without black merino wool stockings (both mid-calf, to around knee length, and a taupe leather skirt that is above knee-length), black pants (scrunched above the ankle - I need to find more pants/jeans for this), colours: navy, pale grey, white, black, taupe, anything goes with the black pair!
> I am in double


 
Congrats!!!  I'd love to see a mod pic with pants...  Now that I've had them for a while I prefer mine with skirts/dresses/cutoffs on me...  I love all the pics of them with pants/skinnies on other people but they look funny on me with them for some reason..  Not sure if I should scrunch the bottom of skinnies or tuck them in...  :/


----------



## jellybebe

sep said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!  I'd love to see a mod pic with pants...  Now tha


----------



## jellybebe

I feel the same way! Love them with pants on others but don't know if I can do much more than black skinnies/leather leggings.


----------



## brigadeiro

sep said:


> Congrats!!! I'd love to see a mod pic with pants... Now that I've had them for a while I prefer mine with skirts/dresses/cutoffs on me... I love all the pics of them with pants/skinnies on other people but they look funny on me with them for some reason.. Not sure if I should scrunch the bottom of skinnies or tuck them in... :/





jellybebe said:


> I feel the same way! Love them with pants on others but don't know if I can do much more than black skinnies/leather leggings.



I don't have pics yet, but I wore them yesterday with pants, and for me, I find they suit *tapered pants that are rolled/cuffed around the ankle* bone (or whatever length that just allows a bit of ankle to be shown).  Mine were a cobalt blue in silk.

Otherwise, *boyfriend jeans* may also suit some (I bought a pair, but my chubby thighs didn't suit them :cry: )

Have yet to find other pants to suit (other than leggings/skinny jeans/leather pants), will keep trying different styles...

Re: skinnies being scrunched or tucked in, I think it depends on how skinny and long your legs are, it doesn't suit me, as I am short with not so slim legs :shame: But I have seen them both ways on tall/leggy girls, and they look good...Most of the time tucked in looked best tho'.  I suppose it also depends on how much fabric is being scrunched up, if that makes sense...


----------



## Brigitte031

I'm wearing my boots now! Wore them yesterday for casual dinner with some relatives and then popped them on to go get some Mediterranean take-out. I don't want to take them off! Boy these break in so fast. But I haven't walked much in them like the very painful first time when I wore them to the mall. 

My red boots just put a smile on my face! They're so bright and cheery! 

I want to rock my red pair with a dress or skirt... But not sure how to pull that one off! Most of my dresses are very girly that look best paired with brown loafers. My boots need a dress! Lol.

Sizing wise I am once again happy I went half size down. My wide left foot still screams for a little break but I'm confident these boots will stretch more. After all I've only worn then 3 times! Haha.


----------



## brigadeiro

I'm in my red pair too, and am wearing them with a dress. I actually wanted to wear my newer black pair, but the red looked better with this dress!


----------



## Brigitte031

brigadeiro said:
			
		

> I'm in my red pair too, and am wearing them with a dress. I actually wanted to wear my newer black pair, but the red looked better with this dress!



Ooh i bet that looks nice brig!  Any mod pics?


----------



## brigadeiro

^I'm afraid the only pic I took was a bad/blurry one on my iphone :shame:






I wore my black pair again today, with my Current/Elliott boyfriend jeans in Super Loved (hubby convinced me they are actually flattering, so I'm keeping them  ), and Country Road ivory silk shirt/blouse.


----------



## ilsecita

Thank you SO MUCH to all the ladies that helped me decide on sizing. I love them so much and they're so perfect! Sorry it took me a while to thread buy the day after I got them I got a huge cut on the top of my foot (nothing to do with the shoes). And after it healed I got another one! So I couldn't wear closed shoes..

Anyways, here are my answers 

What colour boots do you have? Black!
Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)? I got them in August 2012
Where did you buy yours? Saks Fifth Avenue 
Do you find they run TTS? They run about half a size big
Did you size down/up? I am usually between 37.5 or 38, usually 38 in boots. My fore foot is wide but my ankles are skinny. I got 37.5 and they are PERFECT
Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? Yes, around the widest part of my foot. They have perfectly molded to my foot.
Do you require insoles/heel grips? I am wearing super tiny and sheer socks for flats that have heel cushion and cushion for my fore front. I think the heel cushion is necessary so my heels don't rub against the shoe.
If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most? N/A but now I want the red ones
What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering? I'm 5'1" normal build and I LOVE them 
What do you wear yours with? I wear them with skinnies, skirts and planning to wear them with shorts.,


Here's me with them during FNO. I'll post it in the other thread as well... You can check out my fashion blog for my full post/pics


----------



## MysteryShopper

Those of you that have the boots, did yours come with a dust bag? I just received mine from Nordstrom.com and they came in plastic bags and that's it. All of my other Chloe boots/shoes have come with a dust bag.


----------



## ilsecita

MysteryShopper said:
			
		

> Those of you that have the boots, did yours come with a dust bag? I just received mine from Nordstrom.com and they came in plastic bags and that's it. All of my other Chloe boots/shoes have come with a dust bag.



They did. They came stuffed with tissue paper and shaping cardboard. The chloe box also had the white dustbag inside


----------



## MysteryShopper

ilsecita said:
			
		

> They did. They came stuffed with tissue paper and shaping cardboard. The chloe box also had the white dustbag inside



Thanks for replying! 

These must have been a return. They weren't stuffed with tissue paper and did not have the shaping cardboard either. And the dustbag is missing.


----------



## ilsecita

MysteryShopper said:
			
		

> Thanks for replying!
> 
> These must have been a return. They weren't stuffed with tissue paper and did not have the shaping cardboard either. And the dustbag is missing.



Sorry to hear that :/ are the shoe in perfect condition tho? If you contact Nordstrom I'm sure they'll send you a dust bag tho!


----------



## MysteryShopper

ilsecita said:


> Sorry to hear that :/ are the shoe in perfect condition tho? If you contact Nordstrom I'm sure they'll send you a dust bag tho!



They are in perfect condition (I love them!). I contacted Nordstrom after I posted, and they're searching for one for me. Hopefully they will find one!


----------



## ilsecita

MysteryShopper said:
			
		

> They are in perfect condition (I love them!). I contacted Nordstrom after I posted, and they're searching for one for me. Hopefully they will find one!



Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## jellybebe

MysteryShopper said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> These must have been a return. They weren't stuffed with tissue paper and did not have the shaping cardboard either. And the dustbag is missing.



Enjoy your new shoes! They are incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

MysteryShopper said:


> Those of you that have the boots, did yours come with a dust bag? I just received mine from Nordstrom.com and they came in plastic bags and that's it. All of my other Chloe boots/shoes have come with a dust bag.


 Mine came with dust bags.


----------



## MysteryShopper

megt10 said:


> Mine came with dust bags.


Thanks for replying!



jellybebe said:


> Enjoy your new shoes! They are incredibly gorgeous.


Thank you! They definitely are! 



ilsecita said:


> Crossing my fingers for you!!


Thanks!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Really helpful thread

I am waiting for some to arrive in Oz so I can try them. We don't get any half-sizes, and my foot varies so much within the same brand (I possess skinny ankles, skinny heels, wide-forefoot - like a frog), so it will be interesting to see what I end up with.

I know that many of us think the shoe does not become wider as you go up in sizes, but what I have found from years of buying shoes (some that were comfortable and some that were horrendously painful) is that those of us with skinny heels and wide forefeet are best going up a half or full size. This is because the widest part of the shoe then falls  closer to the part where our toes are, which is where I tend to feel the pinch.

It does make for a shoe that looks a whole lot more roomy or longer than we may necessarily like... but it is generally better for foot-health, to wear a boot or lace-up that has a bit more room, than squeezing our feet into a covered shoe that fits snugly and looks in proportion, but causes our feet and discomfort - even in the initial stages.


----------



## megt10

SkyBlueDay said:


> Really helpful thread
> 
> I am waiting for some to arrive in Oz so I can try them. We don't get any half-sizes, and my foot varies so much within the same brand (I possess skinny ankles, skinny heels, wide-forefoot - like a frog), so it will be interesting to see what I end up with.
> 
> I know that many of us think the shoe does not become wider as you go up in sizes, but what I have found from years of buying shoes (some that were comfortable and some that were horrendously painful) is that those of us with skinny heels and wide forefeet are best going up a half or full size. This is because the widest part of the shoe then falls  closer to the part where our toes are, which is where I tend to feel the pinch.
> 
> It does make for a shoe that looks a whole lot more roomy or longer than we may necessarily like... but it is generally better for foot-health, to wear a boot or lace-up that has a bit more room, than squeezing our feet into a covered shoe that fits snugly and looks in proportion, but causes our feet and discomfort - even in the initial stages.


We have the same type of foot. I usually wear an almost half size larger than my actual foot which is a tad over an 8. In most shoes I get a 38.5 or 39. I hate heel slippage but have found that even in a 38 my heel slips since it is thin. In the Susanna though the 38.5 was way too big. I had to size down to a 38.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

megt10 said:


> We have the same type of foot. I usually wear an almost half size larger than my actual foot which is a tad over an 8. In most shoes I get a 38.5 or 39. I hate heel slippage but have found that even in a 38 my heel slips since it is thin. In the Susanna though the 38.5 was way too big. I had to size down to a 38.



Yes, we do share the same foot dimensions!

Thank you for that, megt10 

I've asked for a 38 and 39 to be set aside, so it looks like I'll be going with the 38 - just like you did. If you found the 38.5 too roomy, I can only imagine what I'd be like in the 39 (swimming).


----------



## megt10

SkyBlueDay said:


> Yes, we do share the same foot dimensions!
> 
> Thank you for that, megt10
> 
> I've asked for a 38 and 39 to be set aside, so it looks like I'll be going with the 38 - just like you did. If you found the 38.5 too roomy, I can only imagine what I'd be like in the 39 (swimming).


 The style runs large for sure. With the 38.5 my foot almost came out of the shoe on my first step. I still put a pad and heel cup in the 38 after wearing them a few times since they also stretch.


----------



## inch

Loving all the outfit pics!!

I'm a bit late on the bandwagon so don't know what my chances are of getting my hands on one. Has anyone seen a black size 34/34.5 anywhere?


----------



## weekender2

New colours for spring!!
Taupe, a beigey pink and a like a deep baby blue
So getting the blue


----------



## megt10

Wore my black yesterday. I also have the red pair.


----------



## weekender2

Pre-order new colours at saks.com!


----------



## jellybebe

weekender2 said:
			
		

> Pre-order new colours at saks.com!



What are the new colours?


----------



## peppers90

Saks has red, navy, black, ivory and taupe python all with gold.

*And, they have the  silver in blue, grey and nude.*

  I ordered the black in 1/2 size down.  It is on pre order.  Will let you know if and when they arrive!  

  Thank you ladies for your contributions on this thread .  It helped me pick my size and color; so I could phone in the order to my Saks SA.


----------



## weekender2

changed my mind from the blue to the grey soo excited!

congrats peppers90!!


----------



## peppers90

Thank you weekender!  I think the grey will compliment the silver nicely- let us know when you get them!!

   Just an update, Nordstrom has the black and silver for pre order, along with grey and nude.


----------



## weekender2

I have a showroom pic of the new colours
I will ask my sa if i can post it
The grey looks more taupey in the pic i have


----------



## weekender2

peppers90 said:


> Thank you weekender!  I think the grey will compliment the silver nicely- let us know when you get them!!
> 
> Just an update, Nordstrom has the black and silver for pre order, along with grey and nude.



So welcome and will do!


----------



## pixiejenna

I've admired this boot for a while and am curious about the fit of it. I have wide feet and thick feet(not high arches) is their any chance my barney rubble foot could work with this boot? My true shoe size is 8.5 but I generally will size up to 9-9.5 depending on the brand for the extra width. If I were to pre-order this boot which sizes would you guys recommend?


----------



## megt10

pixiejenna said:


> I've admired this boot for a while and am curious about the fit of it. I have wide feet and thick feet(not high arches) is their any chance my barney rubble foot could work with this boot? My true shoe size is 8.5 but I generally will size up to 9-9.5 depending on the brand for the extra width. If I were to pre-order this boot which sizes would you guys recommend?



I have a similar foot. My true size is an 8 but almost always get a 8.5/38.5 sometimes a 39. I took this shoe in a 38/8. It runs large and I first ordered the 38.5 and they were too big, my foot came out of the shoe when I walked. They break in nicely after a few wears.


----------



## pixiejenna

megt10 said:


> I have a similar foot. My true size is an 8 but almost always get a 8.5/38.5 sometimes a 39. I took this shoe in a 38/8. It runs large and I first ordered the 38.5 and they were too big, my foot came out of the shoe when I walked. They break in nicely after a few wears.




Thanks for the feedback, I think I'll preorder 38.5 and 39 just to error on teh side of caution. I did pick up a of knock off pair by vince camuto today at nordies today it just has 3 buckles on it but no studs they'll tide me over till I can get them a real pair lol.


----------



## megt10

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I think I'll preorder 38.5 and 39 just to error on teh side of caution. I did pick up a of knock off pair by vince camuto today at nordies today it just has 3 buckles on it but no studs they'll tide me over till I can get them a real pair lol.


 Well congrats. I hope that they work out for you.


----------



## poptarts

weekender2 said:


> Pre-order new colours at saks.com!



New colors! Ugh, I did not need to see this


----------



## beduina

Why did I have to click on this thread?!  I own them in black and red, I was already thinking on getting the ivory ones for the summer but after reading these I'm between the blue and the grey


----------



## peppers90

My Saks SA located my size in the black and gold -  I sized down 1/2 size, hope they fit.  Should have them in a few days--


----------



## MysteryShopper

peppers90 said:
			
		

> My Saks SA located my size in the black and gold -  I sized down 1/2 size, hope they fit.  Should have them in a few days--



I'm normally a 38 in Chloe boots & I had to take these in a 37.5. They fit perfect; the 38 definitely would have been too big.


----------



## brigadeiro

Has anyone here topy-soled their Susanna's (or put any protective soles on their pair)? I have been meaning to do so, but haven't yet...


----------



## jellybebe

brigadeiro said:
			
		

> Has anyone here topy-soled their Susanna's (or put any protective soles on their pair)? I have been meaning to do so, but haven't yet...



Yes I had mine done because the soles are so
slippery. I was also recommended to get the heel cap replaced since it had worn down after only a few wears but the cobbler forgot to do it. With the terrible weather here I may have to put these lovelies away until April!


----------



## peppers90

Unfortunately, the size I was hoping for (35.5) was sold out at Saks.  So I tried a 36; way too large.  Now I am on the hunt for a 35.5 in black and gold or even a 35.  Like most said, this does run large!   Has anyone ever bought from Forward?   They seem to have a decent stock.  Just wondering if they are authentic?


----------



## jellybebe

peppers90 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the size I was hoping for (35.5) was sold out at Saks.  So I tried a 36; way too large.  Now I am on the hunt for a 35.5 in black and gold or even a 35.  Like most said, this does run large!   Has anyone ever bought from Forward?   They seem to have a decent stock.  Just wondering if they are authentic?



Totally authentic. They are great. I shop from their sister site Revolve all the time.


----------



## peppers90

jellybebe said:


> Totally authentic. They are great. I shop from their sister site Revolve all the time.



Thank you very much!  I will be placing an order tomorrow


----------



## runningbird

peppers90 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much!  I will be placing an order tomorrow



I bought mine from Forward. They're a great company!


----------



## boxermomof2

runningbird said:


> I bought mine from Forward. They're a great company!



Ditto


----------



## peppers90

runningbird said:


> I bought mine from Forward. They're a great company!





boxermomof2 said:


> Ditto



Thanks ladies, I ordered a 35 and 35.5 in black; should be here on Monday.  Will let you know how things go.  I appreciate your feedback


----------



## Shimmerpink

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I bought my susanna's online following the excellent advice on this thread! I am a solid size IT40 (uk 7) and got a 39.5 which fits fine to snug width-wise and my heel is not slipping at all, but it feels a bit long in length. I'm now second guessing myself and wondering if I should have got a 39?? Or is this just the style and I just need to get used to it?

I'm always always a 40, the only shoes that I have smaller are Acne Pistols - in 39 based again on advice from TPF and a pefect fit and Uggs - sorry but they are comfy ) so I think 39 might have been too snug....but this is most I've ever spent on shoes so want to make sure I have them right and stop doubting I bought the wrong size..


----------



## megt10

Shimmerpink said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum. I bought my susanna's online following the excellent advice on this thread! I am a solid size IT40 (uk 7) and got a 39.5 which fits fine to snug width-wise and my heel is not slipping at all, but it feels a bit long in length. I'm now second guessing myself and wondering if I should have got a 39?? Or is this just the style and I just need to get used to it?
> 
> I'm always always a 40, the only shoes that I have smaller are Acne Pistols - in 39 based again on advice from TPF and a pefect fit and Uggs - sorry but they are comfy ) so I think 39 might have been too snug....but this is most I've ever spent on shoes so want to make sure I have them right and stop doubting I bought the wrong size..



I am normally a 38.5 and I sized down only a half size. If your heel isn't slipping then you probably are in the right size. Because of the way that the booties are shaped they do feel a bit long. If you are really worried about it you could always order the next size down and find out for sure which is better and return the other pair.


----------



## boxermomof2

Shimmerpink said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum. I bought my susanna's online following the excellent advice on this thread! I am a solid size IT40 (uk 7) and got a 39.5 which fits fine to snug width-wise and my heel is not slipping at all, but it feels a bit long in length. I'm now second guessing myself and wondering if I should have got a 39?? Or is this just the style and I just need to get used to it?
> 
> I'm always always a 40, the only shoes that I have smaller are Acne Pistols - in 39 based again on advice from TPF and a pefect fit and Uggs - sorry but they are comfy ) so I think 39 might have been too snug....but this is most I've ever spent on shoes so want to make sure I have them right and stop doubting I bought the wrong size..



I'm kind  of wide through the toes. I sized down a half size and the length is long, however; after wear them quite a few times, they are still tight in the toes. I always have sore toes after wearing them. I could go down another half size for length, but my toes could not take the pain!
I just bought a similar style from Giuseppi Zanotti and I sized up for a roomier toe bed. They slip, but feel so much better to my feet. I sort of think I should have not sized down the Susanna.


----------



## Shimmerpink

megt10 said:


> I am normally a 38.5 and I sized down only a half size. If your heel isn't slipping then you probably are in the right size. Because of the way that the booties are shaped they do feel a bit long. If you are really worried about it you could always order the next size down and find out for sure which is better and return the other pair.



Thanks for the input. I've worn mine once so returning them is out, but I figured if I truely got size wrong I could sell them on ebay....but I think maybe I just need to get used to the "longer" style of shoe....I think its just not the shape I'm used to!


----------



## Brigitte031

Has anyone spotted a pair of silver studded in size 34.5?  Any help is muuuuuch appreciated!!!


----------



## lianecartman

hi  first i'd like to thank you all for letting us know about the sizing info. I ordered mine red susannas from forward by elyse walker, even i paid %20 to customs i had to send them back because there was no name on the invoice posted to the box! It was written only my business (shipping) address.. At the customs they wanted a notarized proxy from my business, our lawyer said ''no'' for sure.. If you are about to buy, don't miss to write your name on the last order page at forward's site. I just wondered, they are great quality but what about if the studs come off if i wear them uncarefully? ???


----------



## megt10

Shimmerpink said:


> Thanks for the input. I've worn mine once so returning them is out, but I figured if I truely got size wrong I could sell them on ebay....but I think maybe I just need to get used to the "longer" style of shoe....I think its just not the shape I'm used to!



It probably is the shape, I know it isn't a shape that I normally wear either and took me awhile to get use to it. Still if you are questioning you could still order a smaller size and send them back if they don't fit. If the do then ebay the other shoes.


----------



## peppers90

I received mine from Forward, ended up going a full size down to 35.  Wore them to work today and got all kinds of comments.   I just love them!  Great heel for running around town and have that funky look too.  Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## poptarts

The brown snakeskin version got marked down 40% at Nordstrom in case anyone's interested. They are doing pre-sale right now. I'm sorry I cannot share SA info per his request but wanted to share this existing news. I'm sure any Nordies SA will be able to help


----------



## megt10

poptarts said:


> The brown snakeskin version got marked down 40% at Nordstrom in case anyone's interested. They are doing pre-sale right now. I'm sorry I cannot share SA info per his request but wanted to share this existing news. I'm sure any Nordies SA will be able to help



Great info thanks. I have a fantastic SA if anyone wants his info.


----------



## peppers90

Here are mine in action.  Love these!!


----------



## runningbird

peppers90 said:
			
		

> Here are mine in action.  Love these!!



You look fabulous! Exactly like a model photo on Netaporter. Lol!


----------



## peppers90

^^ Thank you runningbird!

 Wondering if anyone has purchased any of the silver studded versions yet?


----------



## PinkPeonies

Living in Australia, the only way I'd be able to get these is buying it online. I am so glad I didn't as a size 37 would have been way too big. I've been trying to read every review and comment regarding sizing and I was still confused. I ended up with a 35.5. It's snug but it will give. I went for this size as the look and fit around the ankle was perfect! I'm usually a size 37 which is a 4UK, 6US, 6AUS and 24cm. Hope this helps.


----------



## mikeyta

I got size 35 but it is very big , I will return and wait for 34.5 pop up from the web.


----------



## peppers90

Saks has the silver studded version in stock now. My SA is sending me the grey this week, will post when they arrive!

 Congrats Pink Peonies on yours!!!


----------



## PinkPeonies

peppers90 said:
			
		

> Saks has the silver studded version in stock now. My SA is sending me the grey this week, will post when they arrive!
> 
> Congrats Pink Peonies on yours!!!



Thanks peppers90, I'm so interested in the grey with silver too. But I did not see them in Saks, will they only be in specific stores? I'll be in NY next week, I'm hoping I see them there.


----------



## peppers90

PinkPeonies said:


> Thanks peppers90, I'm so interested in the grey with silver too. But I did not see them in Saks, will they only be in specific stores? I'll be in NY next week, I'm hoping I see them there.



My SA from Saks NYC just let me know they came in yesterday, they should be there when you are visiting.  I think this style will be trickling in most stores in the next month or so


----------



## PinkPeonies

peppers90 said:
			
		

> My SA from Saks NYC just let me know they came in yesterday, they should be there when you are visiting.  I think this style will be trickling in most stores in the next month or so



Thanks! I'm hoping they're there and kinda hoping they're not. I want to see them in person to see if it's a nice grey. But considering how it all went with the black one, I might be going home with 2 Chloe boots.


----------



## peppers90

I just received the grey with silver today- very wearable color.  Can be worn this season and I think would look good with colored denim in spring. Will try and post pics tomorrow!


----------



## PinkPeonies

peppers90 said:
			
		

> I just received the grey with silver today- very wearable color.  Can be worn this season and I think would look good with colored denim in spring. Will try and post pics tomorrow!



Can't wait!!!


----------



## peppers90

Here are the grey and silver.   The pics with the scarf show the exact color best..... Enjoy!


----------



## jellybebe

peppers90 said:
			
		

> Here are the grey and silver.   The pics with the scarf show the exact color best..... Enjoy!




So pretty!


----------



## sep

peppers90 said:
			
		

> Here are the grey and silver.   The pics with the scarf show the exact color best..... Enjoy!



Gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## PinkPeonies

peppers90 said:
			
		

> Here are the grey and silver.   The pics with the scarf show the exact color best..... Enjoy!



Oh no. These are so beautiful!!! Congrats peppers!


----------



## love_miu

Hi, I'm interested in the boots, but can't decide if they are suitable for humid climate! Has anyone seen the nude color version? Do they appear more pink than beige in real life? Thanks!


----------



## missty4

I got both the black and the navy because I couldn't decide until I see it myself. Black is so easy and goes with everything, but navy is so pretty and not common, dark enough to pass as black at night. Reminds me of my balenciaga marine GGH 

I don't see navy on here so thought I post. What do you think?





















Black on left, navy on right


----------



## PinkPeonies

missty4 said:
			
		

> I got both the black and the navy because I couldn't decide until I see it myself. Black is so easy and goes with everything, but navy is so pretty and not common, dark enough to pass as black at night. Reminds me of my balenciaga marine GGH
> 
> I don't see navy on here so thought I post. What do you think?



Congrats they're gorgeous. I went to Saks wanting to get the navy but it's an online exclusives to Saks only and I couldn't let go of the black that was already on my feet, hahaha! Will you keep both?


----------



## megt10

missty4 said:


> I got both the black and the navy because I couldn't decide until I see it myself. Black is so easy and goes with everything, but navy is so pretty and not common, dark enough to pass as black at night. Reminds me of my balenciaga marine GGH
> 
> I don't see navy on here so thought I post. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black on left, navy on right



Love them both. I did the same when I bought the black and the red. Wanted to see both and then couldn't let either pair go. My red is gorgeous but the black get worn a lot more often.


----------



## PinkPeonies

love_miu said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm interested in the boots, but can't decide if they are suitable for humid climate! Has anyone seen the nude color version? Do they appear more pink than beige in real life? Thanks!



I went and looked at the grey and nude at Saks and I didn't think the nude appeared pink at all. If anything it was more a powdery beige colour. It was too stark for me. The grey was beautiful though.


----------



## love_miu

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> I went and looked at the grey and nude at Saks and I didn't think the nude appeared pink at all. If anything it was more a powdery beige colour. It was too stark for me. The grey was beautiful though.



Thanks, PinkPeonies! I was wondering if the nude one may make my legs look longer; I'm not exactly tall. Beige or nude seems more forgiving for shorties like me. But the grey seems really pretty in photos! Will wait for one (still trying to decide which) to pop out in size 36.5 online.


----------



## lianecartman

i am truly in love with them )))


----------



## missty4

PinkPeonies said:


> Congrats they're gorgeous. I went to Saks wanting to get the navy but it's an online exclusives to Saks only and I couldn't let go of the black that was already on my feet, hahaha! Will you keep both?



Ah, you went in for the navy at first too?! As gorgeous as they both are, I can't keep them both. Knowing me, there are probably other black booties that I'll want 



megt10 said:


> Love them both. I did the same when I bought the black and the red. Wanted to see both and then couldn't let either pair go. My red is gorgeous but the black get worn a lot more often.



The red are my first pair actually. I thought that would be by one and only pair...


----------



## gchandler5

Black w silver studs avail at forwardbyelysewalker.com


----------



## sep

missty4 said:


> I got both the black and the navy because I couldn't decide until I see it myself. Black is so easy and goes with everything, but navy is so pretty and not common, dark enough to pass as black at night. Reminds me of my balenciaga marine GGH
> 
> I don't see navy on here so thought I post. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black on left, navy on right



I have the black and love them but the navy are sooo beautiful too!  Congrats!!!


----------



## tonkamama

I came home with a pair of grey and silver!!


----------



## missty4

tonkamama said:


> I came home with a pair of grey and silver!!



Pictures? You always have the best mod pictures  

I pre-ordered the gray/silver too so curious how they will look with outfits, because they already look stunning by themselves


----------



## ehemelay

missty4 said:


> I got both the black and the navy because I couldn't decide until I see it myself. Black is so easy and goes with everything, but navy is so pretty and not common, dark enough to pass as black at night. Reminds me of my balenciaga marine GGH
> 
> I don't see navy on here so thought I post. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black on left, navy on right



Your photos are great!  I've been drooling over the navy pair since it popped up on Saks.com; I ordered a pair last week and they should arrive on Wednesday.  

The black/gold pair are lovely, but I have too many black booties already - and NOTHING, boot-wise, in navy.  

Seriously, I can't wait to finally try them on!!!  I'd love to see photos of your red pair, too


----------



## pquiles

sep said:
			
		

> I have the black and love them but the navy are sooo beautiful too!  Congrats!!!



Where did you guys find these?  I didn't see them in stores or the HE dept stores either.


----------



## hands-on-stance

About to purchase a pair I have been lusting over for ages. I wear a 39 in the IM dicker boots and a UK 6. Any suggestions on what size I should order? I'm thinking a 38.5? Do you guys prefer the silver or gold studs?

Thanks!


----------



## sep

pquiles said:


> Where did you guys find these?  I didn't see them in stores or the HE dept stores either.


I got mine from Neiman but they also have them on Forward Forward.


----------



## sep

hands-on-stance said:


> About to purchase a pair I have been lusting over for ages. I wear a 39 in the IM dicker boots and a UK 6. Any suggestions on what size I should order? I'm thinking a 38.5? Do you guys prefer the silver or gold studs?
> 
> Thanks!


I had to go a full size down... I usually wear an 8US in all boots... I ordered a 7.5US and they were still too big so I exchanged for a 7US which is still a little roomy but perfect...


----------



## hands-on-stance

does anyone know anywhere in the eu that still sells the black and gold version? I don't fancy paying an extra £300 just to import!


----------



## hands-on-stance

does anyone have the brown python ones also? trying to decide between the black/silver black/gold and brown python/gold combo. I think maybe black/silver might be more versatile..?


----------



## ehemelay

My navy Susannas arrived this morning and they surpassed expectations!

The blue color is so vibrant, but still neutral.  

I ordered a half size down and they fit perfectly.  Day One of wear felt just right, anyway.

I'll have to update with the master questions after I've had a chance to wear them a few times... they pair up quite nicely with my navy Nightingale...


----------



## pquiles

sep said:
			
		

> I got mine from Neiman but they also have them on Forward Forward.



Thank you!!


----------



## rdgldy

ehemelay said:
			
		

> My navy Susannas arrived this morning and they surpassed expectations!
> 
> The blue color is so vibrant, but still neutral.
> 
> I ordered a half size down and they fit perfectly.  Day One of wear felt just right, anyway.
> 
> I'll have to update with the master questions after I've had a chance to wear them a few times... they pair up quite nicely with my navy Nightingale...



awesome boots!


----------



## poptarts

ehemelay said:


> My navy Susannas arrived this morning and they surpassed expectations!
> 
> The blue color is so vibrant, but still neutral.
> 
> I ordered a half size down and they fit perfectly.  Day One of wear felt just right, anyway.
> 
> I'll have to update with the master questions after I've had a chance to wear them a few times... they pair up quite nicely with my navy Nightingale...



Oh my they are gorgeous and looks great on you! I am so tempted to get another pair of Susan boots, and have been debating between the navy or the grey.. your picture does not help


----------



## ehemelay

rdgldy said:


> awesome boots!





poptarts said:


> Oh my they are gorgeous and looks great on you! I am so tempted to get another pair of Susan boots, and have been debating between the navy or the grey.. your picture does not help



Thanks, ladies!   They are more comfortable than I had imagined.  I got home from the gym tonight, took a shower, and put the boots back on with my PJs.  

The excitement hasn't worn off yet!!


----------



## megt10

ehemelay said:


> My navy Susannas arrived this morning and they surpassed expectations!
> 
> The blue color is so vibrant, but still neutral.
> 
> I ordered a half size down and they fit perfectly.  Day One of wear felt just right, anyway.
> 
> I'll have to update with the master questions after I've had a chance to wear them a few times... they pair up quite nicely with my navy Nightingale...



They are gorgeous. Love the color.


----------



## ehemelay

Second day in a row wearing the boots - love!


----------



## sakura23

Oh wow, look at these blush ones on NAP http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/333068


----------



## RedHotHeels

peppers90 said:


> I received mine from Forward, ended up going a full size down to 35.  Wore them to work today and got all kinds of comments.   I just love them!  Great heel for running around town and have that funky look too.  Will post pics tomorrow.



Hello! I was wondering if you are a US size 6? And ended up sizing down to a 35 instead of a 35.5? I am interested in the red version of these boots as well! But am hesitant on how much to size down. Reviewing this thread for other US size 6 ladies. Hope you can shed some light! Thanks in advance.


----------



## AmandaCHQ

I'm so luck to catch a blk&golden susanna in DE boutique,it's on the way,can't wait to share it with you.and I got VAT19% duty free,unbelievable!


----------



## poptarts

ehemelay said:


> Thanks, ladies!   They are more comfortable than I had imagined.  I got home from the gym tonight, took a shower, and put the boots back on with my PJs.
> 
> The excitement hasn't worn off yet!!



Aren't they super comfortable? I wear out shopping and they don't hurt at all. I'm hoping Chloe would make a simple (solid color) version. Would love to have one as an everyday boot!

The spring colors are amazing. I'm torn between the gray, the pink/nude and the brown python (that NAP just restocked)... Anyone here has the grey or nude? What do you think? I like the gray color, but feels like the nude might be more wearable/flattering on.


----------



## ehemelay

poptarts said:


> Aren't they super comfortable? I wear out shopping and they don't hurt at all. I'm hoping Chloe would make a simple (solid color) version. Would love to have one as an everyday boot!
> 
> The spring colors are amazing. I'm torn between the gray, the pink/nude and the brown python (that NAP just restocked)... Anyone here has the grey or nude? What do you think? I like the gray color, but feels like the nude might be more wearable/flattering on.


I agree with you; I think the nude color would be more versatile.

I saw these on Farfetch.com; very similar to the Susanna style - minus the studded embellishment: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/chloe-low-heel-ankle-boot-item-10247626.aspx


----------



## sydgirl

I've been wanting these booties for ages!! Can't find them in Sydney to try on  can someone chime in on sizes pls??

I wear a CL in 39...what would you recommend size wise for these??

Also love the nude. Anyone own these?? Do they make your legs look longer due to the nude colour?
Versatile colour?? Any mode pics??


----------



## gchandler5

Ok Susanna lovers - what is the general consensus on the gold vs. silver studs on the black?  Ughhh - I just can't decide which I like more!


----------



## jellybebe

gchandler5 said:
			
		

> Ok Susanna lovers - what is the general consensus on the gold vs. silver studs on the black?  Ughhh - I just can't decide which I like more!



I love gold. Looks more rockstar to me but that is my personal preference.


----------



## ilsecita

gchandler5 said:


> Ok Susanna lovers - what is the general consensus on the gold vs. silver studs on the black?  Ughhh - I just can't decide which I like more!



I vote for gold too! With a shoe like that you want to make a statement and black and gold look so much more fab than black and silver!


----------



## gchandler5

ilsecita said:


> I vote for gold too! With a shoe like that you want to make a statement and black and gold look so much more fab than black and silver!


Thank you Jellybebe and Ilsecita.  I have always been drawn to the gold, but I don't wear much in the way of gold jewelry, so I am always worried about clashing with my jewelry and handbags!

Ilsecita, I love your Schnauzers!


----------



## sep

gchandler5 said:
			
		

> Thank you Jellybebe and Ilsecita.  I have always been drawn to the gold, but I don't wear much in the way of gold jewelry, so I am always worried about clashing with my jewelry and handbags!
> 
> Ilsecita, I love your Schnauzers!



I have the gold and love them... I don't wear much gold jewelry either so a got a mixed metal bracelet just to wear with these boots!


----------



## poptarts

ehemelay said:


> I agree with you; I think the nude color would be more versatile.
> 
> I saw these on Farfetch.com; very similar to the Susanna style - minus the studded embellishment: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/chloe-low-heel-ankle-boot-item-10247626.aspx



I was JUST looking at that. I wondering if the fit is the same as the Susan/Susannas because I have wider feet, while the Susans are super comfortable, those look a bit narrow. Very tempted tho!




gchandler5 said:


> Ok Susanna lovers - what is the general consensus on the gold vs. silver studs on the black?  Ughhh - I just can't decide which I like more!



I have the gold and love it to death. I think the gold is slightly more versatile than the silver. That said, they're both fabulous!


----------



## goodmornin

I wish I found this thread earlier! I just bought a pair of size 38 in black gold, and I think the shoe looks sort of odd/ long on me. I'm usually a 37.5 or 38. Not sure it's particularly flattering. I'll post pics in a bit.

Good thing is I lucked out and got a pair at $860 from the bloomingdales sale, bad thing is that they don't have any more stock so I can't return.

What do you think, should I keep or return?


----------



## ilsecita

goodmornin said:
			
		

> I wish I found this thread earlier! I just bought a pair of size 38 in black gold, and I think the shoe looks sort of odd/ long on me. I'm usually a 37.5 or 38. Not sure it's particularly flattering. I'll post pics in a bit.
> 
> Good thing is I lucked out and got a pair at $860 from the bloomingdales sale, bad thing is that they don't have any more stock so I can't return.
> 
> What do you think, should I keep or return?



Wow from which sale?! I want another pair for $860 

I'm between 37.5 and 38 and even though I have wider feet 38 would be way too big. It also seems like you don't like them being bigger so maybe you won't wear them much because of that? Maybe someone will return the 37.5?


----------



## ilsecita

gchandler5 said:
			
		

> Thank you Jellybebe and Ilsecita.  I have always been drawn to the gold, but I don't wear much in the way of gold jewelry, so I am always worried about clashing with my jewelry and handbags!
> 
> Ilsecita, I love your Schnauzers!



Thank you!!! They're currently napping next to me 

I try not to worry too much about matching my jewelry to these boots as I think they truly stand out on their own without needing to match my jewelry. That being said, if you think silver is better suited for your jewelry/style go for them! Either combination is truly stunning!


----------



## goodmornin

ilsecita said:


> Wow from which sale?! I want another pair for $860
> 
> I'm between 37.5 and 38 and even though I have wider feet 38 would be way too big. It also seems like you don't like them being bigger so maybe you won't wear them much because of that? Maybe someone will return the 37.5?



I got it from the Bloomingdales sale when you were able to stack the 20% and 20% coupons together!

Actually - I was in a rush this morning and just wore them out. They're actually really comfortable. Even though I didn't think they looked as good as I thought (a bit too long), i got a few complements on the shoes!  I'll be keeping them. See pics below! (Sorry for the incredibly messy background)


----------



## ilsecita

goodmornin said:
			
		

> I got it from the Bloomingdales sale when you were able to stack the 20% and 20% coupons together!
> 
> Actually - I was in a rush this morning and just wore them out. They're actually really comfortable. Even though I didn't think they looked as good as I thought (a bit too long), i got a few complements on the shoes!  I'll be keeping them. See pics below! (Sorry for the incredibly messy background)



Ohhh! I need to keep an eye on their sales!

The shoes look amazing on you! I'm glad they feel comfortable and that you're keeping them


----------



## gchandler5

goodmornin said:


> I wish I found this thread earlier! I just bought a pair of size 38 in black gold, and I think the shoe looks sort of odd/ long on me. I'm usually a 37.5 or 38. Not sure it's particularly flattering. I'll post pics in a bit.
> 
> Good thing is I lucked out and got a pair at $860 from the bloomingdales sale, bad thing is that they don't have any more stock so I can't return.
> 
> What do you think, should I keep or return?


They look great on you!  No matter what, these shoes stand on their own and look great on everyone, which really is what makes them so wonderful and so versatile.


----------



## lovemyangels

I just received my order of size 36 black/gold Susanna.  I am between euro sizes 37 and 37.5.  I found Susanna size 36 is a little bit snug.  Fortunately I also found another pair of size 36.5, and they are on their way to me.  So sad that I have to return this pair and keep waiting.


----------



## elletea

peppers90 said:


> Here are the grey and silver.   The pics with the scarf show the exact color best..... Enjoy!



Holy cow! I've always loved the Susannas in black, but the grey is really, really something else. Just GORGEOUS!! 

My mind is racing at the myriad of outfits they can be paired with!  Such a wonderful choice!


----------



## Nanaz

I have been wanting a pair of Susanna for a long time and i just pulled the trigger. I got my mine from mytheresa in size 38 Silver and they are a perfect fit. I am so happy with them. Gorgeous.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Nanaz said:
			
		

> I have been wanting a pair of Susanna for a long time and i just pulled the trigger. I got my mine from mytheresa in size 38 Silver and they are a perfect fit. I am so happy with them. Gorgeous.



Congrats! Saw your modeling pic in the other thread. Loooove these shoes. Wish I could justify the grey pair.


----------



## Nanaz

PinkPeonies said:


> Congrats! Saw your modeling pic in the other thread. Loooove these shoes. Wish I could justify the grey pair.



Thank you so much. All the colors are so pretty but i think Black goes with every thing. I see a lot of girls like the Red one too.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Nanaz said:
			
		

> Thank you so much. All the colors are so pretty but i think Black goes with every thing. I see a lot of girls like the Red one too.



Ideally I'd love to own the red, grey and maybe the nude. But maybe when I win the lottery! For now I'll stick with the colour I know I'll be wearing a lot.


----------



## JDN

I'm not typically a gold person, but I'm finding myself prefer the black with gold over the black with silver hardware....which do you prefer?


----------



## PinkPeonies

JDN said:
			
		

> I'm not typically a gold person, but I'm finding myself prefer the black with gold over the black with silver hardware....which do you prefer?



Here's some photos to tempt you.


----------



## JDN

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> Here's some photos to tempt you.



Gorgeous! But are the gold ones still available? Are the silver ones from the current collection?


----------



## PinkPeonies

I'm sure the gold ones are still available. I'm sure the silver ones are new as I think they just introduced the silver studs to the new colours. 

Though someone correct me if I'm wrong. Check Saks.com.


----------



## sep

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> Here's some photos to tempt you.



Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Netaporter has the black with silver and Saks and netaporter has the black and gold. 

The grey makes my heart melt. I can't keep looking at it incase I get impulsive. Eeeek!!!


----------



## PinkPeonies

sep said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## JDN

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> Netaporter has the black with silver and Saks and netaporter has the black and gold.
> 
> The grey makes my heart melt. I can't keep looking at it incase I get impulsive. Eeeek!!!



Just checked saks and NAP...neither have black with gold....silver prob suits my style more but something about the gold...


----------



## Nanaz

JDN said:


> Just checked saks and NAP...neither have black with gold....silver prob suits my style more but something about the gold...



I have the Black with silver and they are gorgeous. I ordered another pair with gold and they should be here soon. You can get them here:
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/Category.jsp?search=chloe+susanna


----------



## Nanaz

Oh my, look at the Navy. LOVE.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...me=Chloe&N=4294912239+306418075&bmUID=jMWPf1C


----------



## PinkPeonies

JDN said:


> Just checked saks and NAP...neither have black with gold....silver prob suits my style more but something about the gold...



I dont know if its this thread or the other Chloe boots thread, but another member had photos of both the black w/ gold and the navy w/gold and there is just a very slight tinge of blue on the navy, so it was bordering on black.

Would you consider the navy with gold? I think the navy gives it a little more oomph. I wish this colour wasnt a Saks online exclusive as I had originally wanted this colour instead of the black.


----------



## tonkamama

missty4 said:


> Pictures? You always have the best mod pictures
> 
> I pre-ordered the gray/silver too so curious how they will look with outfits, because they already look stunning by themselves



*Ladies* here is my family & quick mod pics for *missty4* ~ sorry about the poor lighting !!  You gonna love the gray/silver!!  







gray/silver





black/gold


----------



## sep

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies* here is my family & quick mod pics for *missty4* ~ sorry about the poor lighting !!  You gonna love the gray/silver!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gray/silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black/gold



They look amazing on you *tonkamama*!!!


----------



## PinkPeonies

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies* here is my family & quick mod pics for *missty4* ~ sorry about the poor lighting !!  You gonna love the gray/silver!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gray/silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black/gold



Oh my god. I really did not need to see this 

It just confirms how nice the grey is and its a wearable colour.

They both look so good on you


----------



## JDN

Nanaz said:
			
		

> I have the Black with silver and they are gorgeous. I ordered another pair with gold and they should be here soon. You can get them here:
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/Category.jsp?search=chloe+susanna



Please post mod pics of both when you receive it....


----------



## JDN

PinkPeonies said:
			
		

> I dont know if its this thread or the other Chloe boots thread, but another member had photos of both the black w/ gold and the navy w/gold and there is just a very slight tinge of blue on the navy, so it was bordering on black.
> 
> Would you consider the navy with gold? I think the navy gives it a little more oomph. I wish this colour wasnt a Saks online exclusive as I had originally wanted this colour instead of the black.



I have several pairs of navy shoes that have only been worn once..not sure if navy would be a good option for me


----------



## JDN

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Ladies here is my family & quick mod pics for missty4 ~ sorry about the poor lighting !!  You gonna love the gray/silver!!
> 
> gray/silver
> 
> black/gold



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies!!  




sep said:


> They look amazing on you *tonkamama*!!!





PinkPeonies said:


> Oh my god. I really did not need to see this
> 
> It just confirms how nice the grey is and its a wearable colour.
> 
> They both look so good on you





JDN said:


> Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JDN

I need a pair of these!!! I just can't figure out what color or combination...either black, red or gray....


----------



## Nanaz

JDN said:


> Please post mod pics of both when you receive it....



Sure i will. I should get them tomorrow.


----------



## Nanaz

JDN said:


> Please post mod pics of both when you receive it....



I got the Black with gold ones today. They are pretty but i prefer the silver ones. Silver is more subtle and i feel like i can wear them with every thing and more often. I am returning the gold ones. Here are the pictures. I think Grey is also a good choice. I might give the Grey a try. GL sweetie.


----------



## JDN

Nanaz said:
			
		

> I got the Black with gold ones today. They are pretty but i prefer the silver ones. Silver is more subtle and i feel like i can wear them with every thing and more often. I am returning the gold ones. Here are the pictures. I think Grey is also a good choice. I might give the Grey a try. GL sweetie.



Both r gorgeous but yes, I agree about the silver  gotta figure out my sizing and then I'll order a pair...

I'm interested in the grey ones too as they will be more all season...


----------



## Nanaz

JDN said:


> Both r gorgeous but yes, I agree about the silver  gotta figure out my sizing and then I'll order a pair...
> 
> I'm interested in the grey ones too as they will be more all season...



Good luck. Can't wait to see what you will be getting.


----------



## HandbagAngel

I was debating between the Black/Gold and Black/Silver until seeing this:









Black/Gold makes it own statement!


----------



## tb-purselover

JDN said:


> Both r gorgeous but yes, I agree about the silver  gotta figure out my sizing and then I'll order a pair...
> 
> I'm interested in the grey ones too as they will be more all season...


My vote if the gold/black version lol. I am biased since I own them. I just like the statement they make. For me the gold is more neutral, not sure why. The silver looks good with grey though. But in black/silver, harder to wear for me in a shoe.

Good luck deciding. I love mine and either way you can't go wrong imho. These shoes are so special.


----------



## ilsecita

HandbagAngel said:
			
		

> I was debating between the Black/Gold and Black/Silver until seeing this:
> 
> Black/Gold makes it own statement!



Agree! Black and gold is such a statement. I love mine so much


----------



## JDN

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> My vote if the gold/black version lol. I am biased since I own them. I just like the statement they make. For me the gold is more neutral, not sure why. The silver looks good with grey though. But in black/silver, harder to wear for me in a shoe.
> 
> Good luck deciding. I love mine and either way you can't go wrong imho. These shoes are so special.



Thanks for your input...I have yet to figure out my size...I don't want to order the wrong size and go thru the hassle of returning it...

Do u wear yours with your motos?


----------



## tb-purselover

JDN said:


> Thanks for your input...I have yet to figure out my size...I don't want to order the wrong size and go thru the hassle of returning it...
> 
> Do u wear yours with your motos?



If you are a size 6.5-7? I wear a 6.5 in these. I also have a sz 7. The 6.5 fit better for me, but I have wide feet. I would think size down to a 6 if you have narrow feet? But, yeah you might want to try these on before purchasing. That's what I did. I ordered them over the phone and they held them for me until I could go to try them on. Then when I got there I ended up going with the 6.5 instead of the sz 7 I had pre-ordered. Which is funny since I ended up getting the sz 7 in black/gold as well .

I don't really wear them with my bmoto jackets. I find it is too rocker for me. I wear them with dresses, skirts, shorts and skinny jeans. But I chose to tone down my outfit to let the shoes shine. If I wear a jacket I choose a more subtle one like a Rick Owens or Etoile Isabel Marant jacket or coat or cardi . Or a simple slouchy blazer. But, for me, I don't like the look of these with my motos. I find it is too much for me to pull it off.


----------



## PinkPeonies

I've been trying to break these in as much as I can. It's too warm and humid here in Oz at the moment to be wearing boots. But they saved me from a severe downpour. Given I was only in the rain for about 5 mins, they held up well.


----------



## anna_paddy

Ladies, your Susan and Susannas look so gorgeous. I am thinking about buying a pair, can not decide over red or black. 
And advice, especially from ladies who own a pair of red?

Black are more of a staple for me but the red and gold is tempting and a counterpoint to each outfit, also I love everything in red. 
I got some knockoffs at Office, called Nighthawk, to try this type of so studded shoe, mine were in Black/Silver but these look really pathetic and sold them off immediately! You can't knock off the charm and the statement!


----------



## anna_paddy

JDN said:


> Just checked saks and NAP...neither have black with gold....silver prob suits my style more but something about the gold...



One of the reasons I sold off the knockoffs and decide to save on a pair of the real deal was the silver studs. I think gold makes the statement and looks gorgeous. Maybe it is because ale the knockoffs out there are silver (and sort of bizarre-looking because of that), but I don't find the gold studded version really attractive.


----------



## anna_paddy

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies* here is my family & quick mod pics for *missty4* ~ sorry about the poor lighting !!  You gonna love the gray/silver!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the photos! I've changed my mind - the gray/silver looks great. But haven't changed my mind about the other colours and silver.


----------



## Nanaz

Today with my Black/Silver.


----------



## Nanaz

PinkPeonies said:


> I've been trying to break these in as much as I can. It's too warm and humid here in Oz at the moment to be wearing boots. But they saved me from a severe downpour. Given I was only in the rain for about 5 mins, they held up well.



Looks great with your Givenchy.


----------



## mona_danya

Hey Ladies,

Do the silver studded ones fit the same size fit as the gold version.
I already have the gold black pair and wanna order the grey with silver. Should I get the same size??


----------



## PinkPeonies

Nanaz said:


> Today with my Black/Silver.



You look amazingly cozy! Shoes are fab!


----------



## JDN

tb-purselover said:


> If you are a size 6.5-7? I wear a 6.5 in these. I also have a sz 7. The 6.5 fit better for me, but I have wide feet. I would think size down to a 6 if you have narrow feet? But, yeah you might want to try these on before purchasing. That's what I did. I ordered them over the phone and they held them for me until I could go to try them on. Then when I got there I ended up going with the 6.5 instead of the sz 7 I had pre-ordered. Which is funny since I ended up getting the sz 7 in black/gold as well .
> 
> I don't really wear them with my bmoto jackets. I find it is too rocker for me. I wear them with dresses, skirts, shorts and skinny jeans. But I chose to tone down my outfit to let the shoes shine. If I wear a jacket I choose a more subtle one like a Rick Owens or Etoile Isabel Marant jacket or coat or cardi . Or a simple slouchy blazer. But, for me, I don't like the look of these with my motos. I find it is too much for me to pull it off.



I tried waiting it out a bit to see if I would forget about these boots but I found myself thinking about them everyday...so I just placed an order for a pair of gray ones  can't wait to finally see them in person and try them on!!!!


----------



## sydgirl

Can anyone chime in on sizing pls 
If I wear a size 39 in CLs, what would everyone recommend for these Chloes??

There is nowhere for me to try them on unfortunately and afraid of ordering the wrong size online...
Thanks ladies


----------



## PinkPeonies

sydgirl said:


> Can anyone chime in on sizing pls
> If I wear a size 39 in CLs, what would everyone recommend for these Chloes??
> 
> There is nowhere for me to try them on unfortunately and afraid of ordering the wrong size online...
> Thanks ladies



I'm a size 36 in Pigalles 100 and I have a 35.5 in the Chloe boots. I have narrow feet. I feel that the leather on these will get much softer over time. 

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Julide

Does anyone know the price and availability of the black with gold in Paris? TIA!!


----------



## sydgirl

PinkPeonies said:


> I'm a size 36 in Pigalles 100 and I have a 35.5 in the Chloe boots. I have narrow feet. I feel that the leather on these will get much softer over time.
> 
> Hope that helps a little.


Thank you PinkPeonies!! So a 38.5 will be a good size?? I'll definitely would wear with a thin socket!


----------



## PinkPeonies

sydgirl said:


> Thank you PinkPeonies!! So a 38.5 will be a good size?? I'll definitely would wear with a thin socket!



No worries. I'm sure that size would be fine (but please don't blame me if its the wrong size!)


----------



## jellybebe

JDN said:


> I tried waiting it out a bit to see if I would forget about these boots but I found myself thinking about them everyday...so I just placed an order for a pair of gray ones  can't wait to finally see them in person and try them on!!!!



Congrats! You will love them!


----------



## JDN

jellybebe said:


> Congrats! You will love them!



Thanks...still waiting on confirmation from the boutique...it's killing me!


----------



## sydgirl

PinkPeonies said:


> No worries. I'm sure that size would be fine (but please don't blame me if its the wrong size!)


Lol I promise I won't blame you lol


----------



## tb-purselover

JDN said:


> I tried waiting it out a bit to see if I would forget about these boots but I found myself thinking about them everyday...so I just placed an order for a pair of gray ones  can't wait to finally see them in person and try them on!!!!



Congrast JDN! You will love them. Now the waiting for them to be in your hands starts. I hope you get them quickly. Hopefully the boutique you ordered them from will send out confirmation soon!


----------



## MadiG

I am getting mine from* NM* since they have the gift card thing going on. I wish Saks had the same deal I'm dying to get them in Navy. 

2 days only, get your boots girls! They never go on sale might as well get a deal outta the purchase.


PS I have a very high arch and heard the calf skin ones are a little thicker than the old lamb skin ones (2008) should I still downsize I usually wear 38 or 7.5 which size should I get?

Also, are some colors like black a little bit more narrow?


----------



## Greentea

Okay, it's over - I must cave. The choice between the gray/silver and the black/gold is driving me nuts!


----------



## JDN

Greentea said:


> Okay, it's over - I must cave. The choice between the gray/silver and the black/gold is driving me nuts!



I was in the same predicament...ended up getting the gray bc I have a lot of black shoes...I may end up having to get the black/gold ones too 

Have you decided?


----------



## gmo

I am so excited to say that I finally got a pair in black/gold! I am in love with them. Definitely my new favorites. Now if only the 30" of snow we got in Boston will melt...


----------



## MadiG

Greentea said:


> Okay, it's over - I must cave. The choice between the gray/silver and the black/gold is driving me nuts!




Black/gold make a statement on their own even when worn with a simple black turtle neck and jeans. Grey/silver are brand new collection, always exciting.


----------



## Julide

Greentea said:


> Okay, it's over - I must cave. The choice between the gray/silver and the black/gold is driving me nuts!



I had the same conodrum. I think both are nice but now with the introduction of the navy/gold...I may need to get more than one pair. The black/gold goes with more "seasons" in my wardrobe. I think my wardrobe is better suited to the black/gold combo than the grey silver, but I love both!!!


----------



## sydgirl

Has anyone bought the nude pink w/silver??

Would love to see mod pics and opinions on how wearable the colour is??

Deciding between these and the grey!! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Greentea

MadiG said:


> Black/gold make a statement on their own even when worn with a simple black turtle neck and jeans. Grey/silver are brand new collection, always exciting.



So....both?!!!!!!!


----------



## Greentea

JDN said:


> I was in the same predicament...ended up getting the gray bc I have a lot of black shoes...I may end up having to get the black/gold ones too
> 
> Have you decided?



right now, black is on top.


----------



## JDN

Received my gray Susanna's  love it soooooo much and cannot wait to wear it!!!


----------



## Greentea

JDN said:


> Received my gray Susanna's  love it soooooo much and cannot wait to wear it!!!



Pics pics! Love to see how you style them.


----------



## sydgirl

JDN said:


> Received my gray Susanna's  love it soooooo much and cannot wait to wear it!!!


Mod pics pls!!! How does the grey look in real life??
Deciding between the grey and nude pink...


----------



## mona_danya

ok ladies, we gotta start getting more pics posted for the ones with silver studs...

I ordered my grey ones and can't wait...


----------



## JDN

sydgirl said:


> Mod pics pls!!! How does the grey look in real life??
> Deciding between the grey and nude pink...



Went to target and snapped a quick pic...
Love the gray/silver susanna 

Will have to get back to you on the shade of gray....


----------



## sydgirl

JDN said:


> Went to target and snapped a quick pic...
> Love the gray/silver susanna
> 
> Will have to get back to you on the shade of gray....


Thank you!! Love the grey!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

JDN said:


> Went to target and snapped a quick pic...
> Love the gray/silver susanna
> 
> Will have to get back to you on the shade of gray....



Grey/silver looks great on you JDN! I'm so jelly that you can wear them WITH you bmoto. I can't pull it off. But on you it looks brilliant!

BTW, I despite my ban I did cheat and got the Prabal Gurung for Target First Date sweatshirt! I love it and wore it today. I manage to get the last one in my area, pure luck. I figured it was destiny so I broke my ban for it. It is my favorite piece of the whole collection! The sleeveless button down shirt was my second fav.!

Happy belated Bday! Sorry that your DH was a stick in the mud on Valentine's Day . Hope he made it up to you.


----------



## JDN

tb-purselover said:


> Grey/silver looks great on you JDN! I'm so jelly that you can wear them WITH you bmoto. I can't pull it off. But on you it looks brilliant!
> 
> BTW, I despite my ban I did cheat and got the Prabal Gurung for Target First Date sweatshirt! I love it and wore it today. I manage to get the last one in my area, pure luck. I figured it was destiny so I broke my ban for it. It is my favorite piece of the whole collection! The sleeveless button down shirt was my second fav.!
> 
> Happy belated Bday! Sorry that your DH was a stick in the mud on Valentine's Day . Hope he made it up to you.



I really wanted the white dress with the flowers and the sleeveless button up shirt....but they didn't have my size 

Why can't you pair yours Susanna's with the motos? I wouldn't pair it with the quilted jackets but I think the classic style is simple enough to pair with them

Thanks for the birthday wishes...it's actually today...I am officially 33 lol....the Susanna's were actually my birthday gift to myself


----------



## Greentea

JDN said:


> Went to target and snapped a quick pic...
> Love the gray/silver susanna
> 
> Will have to get back to you on the shade of gray....


----------



## tb-purselover

JDN said:


> I really wanted the white dress with the flowers and the sleeveless button up shirt....but they didn't have my size
> 
> Why can't you pair yours Susanna's with the motos? I wouldn't pair it with the quilted jackets but I think the classic style is simple enough to pair with them
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes...it's actually today...I am officially 33 lol....the Susanna's were actually my birthday gift to myself



Yes, both are cute! I would check back once a day. Returns are starting to come back to Target. So I bet you will get them if you check regularly. 

Well, both Chloe boots I have are with gold studs. I think it is too much with silver hardware on my bmoto. The other bmotos I have are black hardware. They are ok but I think I can't pull it off.  I need to get braver and just do it.


----------



## fadeout

The blue and pink are now on Forward.


----------



## mona_danya

My grey with silver studs came in and even the 36.5 was a little big! Had to return them! My black with gold studs are 36.5 and fit fine!

Did anyone have the same issue with size?


----------



## Greentea

Do we know if these will be around for fall, too?


----------



## JDN

tb-purselover said:


> Yes, both are cute! I would check back once a day. Returns are starting to come back to Target. So I bet you will get them if you check regularly.
> 
> Well, both Chloe boots I have are with gold studs. I think it is too much with silver hardware on my bmoto. The other bmotos I have are black hardware. They are ok but I think I can't pull it off.  I need to get braver and just do it.



Yes just do it  you will look fabulous!!!!



Greentea said:


> Do we know if these will be around for fall, too?



Not positive but I think so


----------



## rollergirl

Greentea said:


> Do we know if these will be around for fall, too?



I heard yes and maybe in suede, fwiw.


----------



## rdgldy

I cannot get these boots out of my head-question-do I go with the blue or the red????


----------



## Greentea

rdgldy said:


> I cannot get these boots out of my head-question-do I go with the blue or the red????



I prefer the red to the blue and the navy to both.  They are fab!!


----------



## JDN

rdgldy said:


> I cannot get these boots out of my head-question-do I go with the blue or the red????



Red


----------



## rdgldy

*greentea, JDN,*-this is really a tough choice.  The navy is gorgeous but I want something more geared towards Spring.  I do love the red w/gold, but also like the more subtle look of the blue/silver.


----------



## volleyball12

I love looking at all your gorgeous boots!! 
I was hoping to get your expert opinions: gray or nude?  

your opinions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Greentea

volleyball12 said:


> I love looking at all your gorgeous boots!!
> I was hoping to get your expert opinions: gray or nude?
> 
> your opinions will be greatly appreciated!



Gray - unless the nude is with gold


----------



## rdgldy

rdgldy said:


> greentea, JDN,-this is really a tough choice.  The navy is gorgeous but I want something more geared towards Spring.  I do love the red w/gold, but also like the more subtle look of the blue/silver.



went with grey-on their way now!!!!


----------



## JDN

rdgldy said:


> went with grey-on their way now!!!!



Congrats! The gray ones are gorgeous! Can't wait to see them on you


----------



## sydgirl

volleyball12 said:


> I love looking at all your gorgeous boots!!
> I was hoping to get your expert opinions: gray or nude?
> 
> your opinions will be greatly appreciated!


I'm having the same dilemma...grey or nude??

Love both!! But then thinking maybe black w/silver to be safe and practical...


----------



## volleyball12

rdgldy said:


> went with grey-on their way now!!!!


congrats! Please post pictures once you get them! (torn between gray and nude at the moment)


----------



## rdgldy

volleyball12 said:


> congrats! Please post pictures once you get them! (torn between gray and nude at the moment)



will do!!!


----------



## bombay

Hi everyone,

This is my first post on PF, but I've been lurking around for a while, looking at all your amazing mod pics and drooling over all the eye candy. It's too much!

SO - I know this sounds crazy, but it looks like I can get a free pair of susannah boots   (long story, but I work in fashion). The catch is, I can only get them in grey, nude, or black with silver hardware, and I don't wear ANY silver. I don't suppose there's anyone on here who wants a pair in any of those colors and who could get me the black or navy with gold in 36.5 to trade? Preferably someone who lives in NYC so we could meet in person and do it (too sketchy to trade something so expensive in the mail, right?). 

I know this is a super long shot, but after reading a lot of posts, I know you ladies understand where I'm coming from! If it doesn't work out, I'm going to get one of the above and a whole bunch of new jewelry! 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Greentea

bombay said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post on PF, but I've been lurking around for a while, looking at all your amazing mod pics and drooling over all the eye candy. It's too much!
> 
> SO - I know this sounds crazy, but it looks like I can get a free pair of susannah boots   (long story, but I work in fashion). The catch is, I can only get them in grey, nude, or black with silver hardware, and I don't wear ANY silver. I don't suppose there's anyone on here who wants a pair in any of those colors and who could get me the black or navy with gold in 36.5 to trade? Preferably someone who lives in NYC so we could meet in person and do it (too sketchy to trade something so expensive in the mail, right?).
> 
> I know this is a super long shot, but after reading a lot of posts, I know you ladies understand where I'm coming from! If it doesn't work out, I'm going to get one of the above and a whole bunch of new jewelry!
> 
> Thanks for reading!



I'd go ahead and wear the gray/silver with your gold jewelry! I mix and match all the time. Or get some inexpensive but beautiful silver bangles or silver hoops to mix in with the gold. Lucky you!!


----------



## volleyball12

bombay said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post on PF, but I've been lurking around for a while, looking at all your amazing mod pics and drooling over all the eye candy. It's too much!
> 
> SO - I know this sounds crazy, but it looks like I can get a free pair of susannah boots   (long story, but I work in fashion). The catch is, I can only get them in grey, nude, or black with silver hardware, and I don't wear ANY silver. I don't suppose there's anyone on here who wants a pair in any of those colors and who could get me the black or navy with gold in 36.5 to trade? Preferably someone who lives in NYC so we could meet in person and do it (too sketchy to trade something so expensive in the mail, right?).
> 
> I know this is a super long shot, but after reading a lot of posts, I know you ladies understand where I'm coming from! If it doesn't work out, I'm going to get one of the above and a whole bunch of new jewelry!
> 
> Thanks for reading!


You are so lucky!! I'd go with gray or nude


----------



## nat_attak

Greentea said:


> Do we know if these will be around for fall, too?



Yes and they're suede!!


----------



## JDN

bombay said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post on PF, but I've been lurking around for a while, looking at all your amazing mod pics and drooling over all the eye candy. It's too much!
> 
> SO - I know this sounds crazy, but it looks like I can get a free pair of susannah boots   (long story, but I work in fashion). The catch is, I can only get them in grey, nude, or black with silver hardware, and I don't wear ANY silver. I don't suppose there's anyone on here who wants a pair in any of those colors and who could get me the black or navy with gold in 36.5 to trade? Preferably someone who lives in NYC so we could meet in person and do it (too sketchy to trade something so expensive in the mail, right?).
> 
> I know this is a super long shot, but after reading a lot of posts, I know you ladies understand where I'm coming from! If it doesn't work out, I'm going to get one of the above and a whole bunch of new jewelry!
> 
> Thanks for reading!


You are soooo lucky!!!! I have the gray ones and I love them...but sometimes I think I should've gone with the black ones....maybe I can add one later  on lol


----------



## MadiG

nat_attak said:


> Yes and they're suede!!





I've never seen them in suede when did you get these?


----------



## estu

I can't believe there is a thread devoted entirely to these boots!  I don't know why I am surprised, though, since these boots are definitely worth it!  

I have the black ones with gold studs from last year.  The first moment I laid eyes on them, I fell in love...so in love that I spent more on them than on any shoes or boots I have ever bought.   And, I thought I'd bought some expensive shoes in the past!   

They have opened the door to more for me...and until I stumbled across this thread I had no idea there were so many colors and combinations.   

I love the photos of people and their Suzannes!   Thanks to all who have posted!


----------



## gmo

I was too slow and my size is already sold out (but I already have them anyway, so good thing) but the Outnet has the black/gold for $645!!! Only sizes 41.5 and 42 are left.

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/185922


----------



## JDN

gmo said:


> I was too slow and my size is already sold out (but I already have them anyway, so good thing) but the Outnet has the black/gold for $645!!! Only sizes 41.5 and 42 are left.
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/185922



What a steal!!!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

gmo said:


> I was too slow and my size is already sold out (but I already have them anyway, so good thing) but the Outnet has the black/gold for $645!!! Only sizes 41.5 and 42 are left.
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/185922



Damn, I missed them!


----------



## rdgldy

cinnabun4chu said:


> Damn, I missed them!


nuts!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Grey with silver!!  I love my Dickers but these Chloes are so fun and I always get compliments wearing them.  So glad I got both in blk/gold & grey/silver.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## JDN

tonkamama said:


> Grey with silver!!  I love my Dickers but these Chloes are so fun and I always get compliments wearing them.  So glad I got both in blk/gold & grey/silver.  Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous!
I need to wear mine more often  love your outfit!


----------



## gchandler5

tonkamama said:


> Grey with silver!!  I love my Dickers but these Chloes are so fun and I always get compliments wearing them.  So glad I got both in blk/gold & grey/silver.  Thanks for letting me share.



great photo and outfit!!


----------



## rdgldy

tonkamama said:


> Grey with silver!!  I love my Dickers but these Chloes are so fun and I always get compliments wearing them.  So glad I got both in blk/gold & grey/silver.  Thanks for letting me share.


perfection!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies!!  



JDN said:


> Gorgeous!
> I need to wear mine more often  love your outfit!





gchandler5 said:


> great photo and outfit!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you rdgldy!!  



rdgldy said:


> perfection!!!


----------



## Nanaz

JDN said:


> Went to target and snapped a quick pic...
> Love the gray/silver susanna
> 
> Will have to get back to you on the shade of gray....



You finally got them. They look great on you. Congrats.


----------



## irene999

Does anyone have the susanna without studs with the diamond print on the heel?  I am thinking to buy a pair at Madison boutique in LA.  They are a bit more low key, I love the studs but atlas I am a new mom and I think these will fit into my wardrobe a bit easier.


----------



## Greentea

irene999 said:


> Does anyone have the susanna without studs with the diamond print on the heel?  I am thinking to buy a pair at Madison boutique in LA.  They are a bit more low key, I love the studs but atlas I am a new mom and I think these will fit into my wardrobe a bit easier.



Agree - I don't have them but I hope to change that!


----------



## rdgldy

My new Chloe Susannas in grey-they are dreamy!!


----------



## tonkamama

rdgldy said:


> My new Chloe Susannas in grey-they are dreamy!!



*rdgldy ~* totally agree!!    They are just beautiful paring with your jeans!!  I wore mine again today!!


----------



## rdgldy

tonkamama said:


> *rdgldy ~* totally agree!!    They are just beautiful paring with your jeans!!  I wore mine again today!!



Thank you, tokamama!!!


----------



## nat_attak

MadiG said:


> I've never seen them in suede when did you get these?


They're coming out with the suede for fall.


----------



## chiaraV

just bought the grey one too today..do they stretch out a lot??cause 38  just  fit right e I wouldn't want them to become big...feeling so giulty for spending so much money on a pair of boots..again!


----------



## ilsecita

Finally got my red ones from the Saks Friends and Family sale! They are slightly lighter and maybe even a tiny bit pinker than I was expecting. I really like them but I am not head over heels like I am over my black/gold ones! Then again the discount was pretty good so I'm not sure what to do!


----------



## HandbagAngel

^ Wow a pair of red one!  I'd say keep them since those statement pieces, not to mention you got them in a good discount.  So, did you keep or return them?  Any modeling pictures?


----------



## ilsecita

HandbagAngel said:


> ^ Wow a pair of red one!  I'd say keep them since those statement pieces, not to mention you got them in a good discount.  So, did you keep or return them?  Any modeling pictures?



I haven't figured it out yet


----------



## kmtlred

There is a pair of size 40 Susannas on L'inde le Palais and you can get 30% off with code SS13PRIV40.

I scored a pair of 38s and am so excited to get them!!!


----------



## rdgldy

kmtlred said:


> There is a pair of size 40 Susannas on L'inde le Palais and you can get 30% off with code SS13PRIV40.
> 
> I scored a pair of 38s and am so excited to get them!!!


I was all ready to grab them, and then realized my susannas ran really big, and a 40 would be huge!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

kmtlred said:


> There is a pair of size 40 Susannas on L'inde le Palais and you can get 30% off with code SS13PRIV40.
> 
> I scored a pair of 38s and am so excited to get them!!!


I was all ready to grab them, and then realized my susannas ran really big, and a 40 would be huge!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

run!!!! Shoe Box has grey and nude for $895!!! 
http://www.shoptheshoebox.com/studded-bootie/49985/366909


----------



## gmo

rdgldy said:


> run!!!! Shoe Box has grey and nude for $895!!!
> http://www.shoptheshoebox.com/studded-bootie/49985/366909



USE 20SALE for an extra 20% off! Amazing deal!


----------



## jellybebe

gmo said:


> USE 20SALE for an extra 20% off! Amazing deal!



Omg! Whoever snags these is super lucky!


----------



## bagsforme

Do you think these are to trendy?  

How many seasons have they been around?


----------



## rdgldy

gmo said:


> USE 20SALE for an extra 20% off! Amazing deal!


too bad I already have the grey at full price!


----------



## rdgldy

bagsforme said:


> Do you think these are to trendy?
> 
> How many seasons have they been around?



They have been around quite some time-keep being reissued-Susan/Susanna......


----------



## Julide

bagsforme said:


> Do you think these are to trendy?
> 
> How many seasons have they been around?



I think it depends on your style too. I wear the most boring plain clothes so boots like this are a perfect detail for my outfits and for me will last a while. I guess that's how I would look at these shoes.


----------



## brigadeiro

Does anyone here have the plain/quilted/embossed Chloe Susanna's? What are your thoughts on them? Do they also run large? From pics it looks narrower at the ankle than the studded pairs.

TIA!


----------



## rdgldy

bagsforme said:


> Do you think these are to trendy?
> 
> How many seasons have they been around?


not too trendy-just ordered by second pair!!!


----------



## dpgyrl026

The grey and nude will be on the Nordies presale based on the list I saw.  It's at 35% and not 40% though.


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! please post pics!


rdgldy said:


> not too trendy-just ordered by second pair!!!


----------



## rdgldy

amacasa said:


> Yay!!! please post pics!


will do!!


----------



## PinkPeonies

The black suede is adorable! I'm still
lusting after the grey/silver pair. 

Here's my black/gold pair. Finally cooler to wear these without getting too hot in them.


----------



## sydgirl

I just bought the grey ones!! Now have to patiently wait for the delivery :couch:

Was deciding between these and IM dickers...these won lol 

Any mod pics of the greys??


----------



## bagsforme

I just bought a pair too.  Thanks rdgldy for posting the sale.  Feel a bit better about getting them on sale.


----------



## Cherryfashion

Hi, 

I just got the gray boots with silver - LOOOve them!

Just wondering if any of you have done something with the sole before using them? 

Thanks!


----------



## sydgirl

Cherryfashion said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got the gray boots with silver - LOOOve them!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have done something with the sole before using them?
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats!! Mod pics pls!!


----------



## JDN

sydgirl said:


> I just bought the grey ones!! Now have to patiently wait for the delivery :couch:
> 
> Was deciding between these and IM dickers...these won lol
> 
> Any mod pics of the greys??



This was taken a few months ago...


----------



## rdgldy

bagsforme said:


> I just bought a pair too.  Thanks rdgldy for posting the sale.  Feel a bit better about getting them on sale.


congrats!!!!


----------



## sydgirl

JDN said:


> This was taken a few months ago...
> 
> View attachment 2189794


Love your outfit with the grey Susannas!! 

Yay can't wait to get mine!!

Also thanks rdgldy for the sale code...can't believe I scored them for such a great price


----------



## rdgldy

sydgirl said:


> Love your outfit with the grey Susannas!!
> 
> Yay can't wait to get mine!!
> 
> Also thanks rdgldy for the sale code...can't believe I scored them for such a great price


congratulations!!!!!! so glad you were able to.


----------



## rdgldy

black/goldis simply amazing!!


----------



## rdgldy

pardon the exercise attire!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Can anyone help with sizing? I wear a US 7 and CL & Chanel size 37.5 (typically). Should I get a 37 or 36.5? I have narrow feet if that makes a difference. TIA!


----------



## rdgldy

I am a US 9, typically a 39.5 in CL, and both my pair are 38.5.


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...06526?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20d345965e
really good price on a 39.5, red pair-trusted seller!!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

rdgldy said:


> I am a US 9, typically a 39.5 in CL, and both my pair are 38.5.



Thanks


----------



## rdgldy

and soon there will be 3....couldn't pass on an awesome find-little big but I will just have to pad them.  Photos once they arrive


----------



## bagsforme

Here are mine.   Wish they had the studs only on the heel and buckles.


----------



## rdgldy

bagsforme said:


> Here are mine.   Wish they had the studs only on the heel and buckles.



they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## acschjenn

Ssense.com currently has the grey, blue and nude boots for 30% off.  Got the grey 

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/chloe/grey_studded_susanna_boots/65282
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/chloe/sky_blue_studded_suzanna_boots/65283
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/chloe/nude_pink_studded_suzanna_boots/65284


----------



## rdgldy

rdgldy said:


> they're gorgeous!!!



congratulations!!!  I love my grey ones! enjoy!
Was eyeing the blue all season but cannot justify a fourth pair!


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...ts-_-Studded&gclid=CO_rn4yPurcCFVSe4Aod41kAKg
python, 40% off!!!


----------



## Croatia

rdgldy said:


> congratulations!!!  I love my grey ones! enjoy!
> Was eyeing the blue all season but cannot justify a fourth pair!


The blue ones are on sale on saks, that's a great justification to get them I love those shoes, I've never seen the blue ones but from the pics on saks they look amazing!!!!


----------



## poptarts

Just FYI the Grey also made the cut at Nordstroms if ssense is out of your size


----------



## rdgldy

Croatia said:


> The blue ones are on sale on saks, that's a great justification to get them I love those shoes, I've never seen the blue ones but from the pics on saks they look amazing!!!!


Think 3 is a charm


----------



## brianslade9

After a (fairly) impulsive shopping decision, (ignoring the protest from my bank account :giggles I received these pretties this morning! Since I benefit so much from TPFers' sizing advice, which allows me to choose the right size, I think I'd like to make a little contribution as well. And thanks for starting the thread with well structured questions! 

Here goes:



_What colour boots do you have?_ Light/Pale pink
_Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)?_ 2012 S/S, I think they are lambskin
_Where did you buy yours?_ MatchesFashion
_Do you find they run TTS? _ Run large, plus the leather is really soft
_Did you size down/up? _ Down 1/2, consider myself having regular-to-thin feet
_Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? _ Pretty sure they will
_Do you require insoles/heel grips?_ No; but with bare feet, I do feel a bit slipping around the heel. Fit well with normal socks, no snug at all 
_If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most?_ My first pair
_What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering? 
_
_What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE._ Thinking they should go well with shorts, summer-y coloured jeans


----------



## Croatia

Congrats I loooovvve the pink ones!! Could you post more pics please? I'm thinking of getting those but sales won't start until july in France!!!


----------



## brianslade9

Croatia said:


> Congrats I loooovvve the pink ones!! Could you post more pics please? I'm thinking of getting those but sales won't start until july in France!!!


Thanx! This colour is just adorable especially for S/S !

Here come a few quick shots by my mobile.

Hopefully I can produce more pics with outfits once I make my deadline as promised to my supervisors! (Now it's easy to tell where this urge of shopping comes from :shame: )


----------



## rdgldy

^They are just lovely!  Such a pretty colour.


----------



## am2022

I like this pink!!! Is it gold studs or silver studs?


----------



## sydgirl

My grey ones arrived yesterday!!! Im in 

Can't wait to wear them this weekend!!


----------



## rdgldy

sydgirl said:


> My grey ones arrived yesterday!!! Im in
> 
> Can't wait to wear them this weekend!!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

I finally purchased a pair!!!! I got the red ones, I'm so excited! They were such a steal! 

FYI: FORWARD by Elyse Walker has the RED, BLUE, and PINK ones on sale and in a lot of sizes!


----------



## Croatia

brianslade9 said:


> Thanx! This colour is just adorable especially for S/S !
> 
> Here come a few quick shots by my mobile.
> 
> Hopefully I can produce more pics with outfits once I make my deadline as promised to my supervisors! (Now it's easy to tell where this urge of shopping comes from :shame: )


Thank you, they are so beautiful!! I love that they are more girly than the black and red ones and I haven't seen them on anyone which is a great point for me. You just enabled me to buy themCongrats, perfect choice


----------



## sydgirl

Here are my Grey's!! Love them!!!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

PS. If you are interested in the boots from forward by elyse, there's 15% off one time code if you purchase using their app!


----------



## brianslade9

amacasa said:


> I like this pink!!! Is it gold studs or silver studs?


They are with silver hardware


----------



## brianslade9

Croatia said:


> Thank you, they are so beautiful!! I love that they are more girly than the black and red ones and I haven't seen them on anyone which is a great point for me. You just enabled me to buy themCongrats, perfect choice



Go for them!!! You wouldn't regret it! 

I'd love to see more inspirations on outfits as I am actually a pretty boring person in terms of what to put on everyday  
Normally it ends up a shirt + skinnies + booties


----------



## rdgldy

new to me, gently used red&#10084;


----------



## rdgldy

Mrs. Awesome said:


> PS. If you are interested in the boots from forward by elyse, there's 15% off one time code if you purchase using their app!



not working for me-just as well!!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

rdgldy said:


> not working for me-just as well!!



Oh no! I was able to use it with the sale price on their website, Oh well, I guess it might not be working now! (It says it's toward your first purchase using their app though- iforward15 on my phone if that helps).

Loooooooove the red, I can't wait to get mine


----------



## rdgldy

Mrs. Awesome said:


> Oh no! I was able to use it with the sale price on their website, Oh well, I guess it might not be working now! (It says it's toward your first purchase using their app though- iforward15 on my phone if that helps).
> 
> Loooooooove the red, I can't wait to get mine



left off the i, haha!!
dilemma now


----------



## rdgldy

brigadeiro said:


> I thought I would start a FAQ thread on the Chloe Susan/Susanna/Suzanna studded booties, for easy reference to those interested in them, answered by those who have them, what do you all think?
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> _What colour boots do you have? red/gold, black/gold, grey/silver
> _
> _Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)?  all bought 2012/2013
> _
> _Where did you buy yours? farfetch, private seller, mytheresa
> _
> _Do you find they run TTS?no_
> _Did you size down/up?sized down 1/2 size
> _
> _Have your boots stretched since you first bought them?haven't worn enough to notice this
> _
> _Do you require insoles/heel grips? may need on the red pair, as they are a size larger but I got an awesome deal
> _
> _If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most? love them all!!
> _
> _What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering?  I am 5foot4inches, medium build.  I do find them flattering.
> _
> _What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE.  I wear them with skinny jeans, boyfriend jeans-have not tried with dresses, shorts, as I am probably older than most of you and think those looks are too young for me.
> _
> I am seriously lusting after the blue ones........but then again, I have a problem about buying things I love in multiples


----------



## brigadeiro

^ Yay! Thanks for taking the time to answering the questions in my OP! 

That was pretty much why I started this thread, was hoping that if we all chipped in with our answers, it would be a great point of reference to any Chloe Susanna lovers (especially those hoping to add one to their shoe wardrobe  )


----------



## Shimmerpink

Here's my answers to the FAQ 


What colour boots do you have? Black/gold
Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)? 2012
Where did you buy yours? Eskeption
Do you find they run TTS? They run large
Did you size down/up? Sized down half size, probably could have gone full size down but happy with 1/2 so can wear proper socks in winter
Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? Not yet
Do you require insoles/heel grips? No
If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most? Just the one pair 
What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering? 5'10" and slim but with "sporty girl" legs so def not model like  I think they are flattering
What do you wear yours with? So far just dresses, looking forward to wearing with my jeans (once I'm out of maternity jeans!!)

Love these boots


----------



## bagsforme

What colour boots do you have? Grey, silver studs
Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)? 2013 (just got them so I think they're from this season)
                                            box says lambskin
Where did you buy yours? theshoebox.com
Do you find they run TTS? run 1/2 to full size large
Did you size down/up? down 
Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? I stretched the front a little with stretcher since I have wide feet.  Easily done with leather being so soft.
Do you require insoles/heel grips? No, no slippage going a full size down but did have to stretch the front a bit.
If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most? only one.  would love to get the blue only if its a fantastic price.
What is your height/build? 5'4", athletic
What do you wear yours with? only skinny jeans, think they look great with everything but don't think I can pull wearing them off with shorts or dresses at my age (43).


----------



## brianslade9

brigadeiro said:


> ^ Yay! Thanks for taking the time to answering the questions in my OP!
> 
> That was pretty much why I started this thread, was hoping that if we all chipped in with our answers, it would be a great point of reference to any Chloe Susanna lovers (especially those hoping to add one to their shoe wardrobe  )




Really thankful for everyone sharing the information. It's of great help for me to pick the best size possible as I shop primarily online. The nearest place I can get hold on designer stuff would be an hour away, plus it's not the biggest city in the country either, so it wouldn't offer the greatest range of choices. Sure most online boutiques offer free return, but how disappointing is that to receive a pair of pretty shoes that doesn't fit quite right! 

Thanks everyone; keep sharing


----------



## LVLover

All you Chloe Susanna Lovers Please HELP!!

So I where all sliver jewelry and the hardware on my handbags are also always silver. I love the navy susanna boots, except for the gold hardware. 

a. do you think saks/chloe will make the navy with sliver studs?
b. do you think there is a big difference between the navy and the black, like can you really tell the difference? (i.e. the pictures posted here make it hard to tell the difference b/t black and navy) 
c. Has anyone seen the light blue susanna? I would love to see an IRL pic
d. black/sliver or navy/gold???
e. is it okay to where the gold studs w/ sliver accessories? I have the all sliver CDC and I can just imagine how AWESOME it would look with the black/silver....

THANKS!!!


----------



## Shimmerpink

LVLover said:


> All you Chloe Susanna Lovers Please HELP!!
> 
> So I where all sliver jewelry and the hardware on my handbags are also always silver. I love the navy susanna boots, except for the gold hardware.
> 
> a. do you think saks/chloe will make the navy with sliver studs?
> b. do you think there is a big difference between the navy and the black, like can you really tell the difference? (i.e. the pictures posted here make it hard to tell the difference b/t black and navy)
> c. Has anyone seen the light blue susanna? I would love to see an IRL pic
> d. black/sliver or navy/gold???
> e. is it okay to where the gold studs w/ sliver accessories? I have the all sliver CDC and I can just imagine how AWESOME it would look with the black/silver....
> 
> THANKS!!!



I wear mainly silver jewellery and wear the black/gold susannas. I also have a black leather moto jacket with silver zips etc which I regularly wear with them. Initially I was worried about clashing tones but the shoes are on your feet and therefore far away from any jewellery etc that I don't think it matters. The boots are a stand out item in themselves!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Finally got mine in today! I'm in love! 

What colour boots do you have? *Red/Gold *
Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)? *I'm guessing 2012*
Where did you buy yours? *Forward* 
Do you find they run TTS? *No*
Did you size down/up? *I sized down, I tried both a full size down & 1/2 size down and the 1/2 size down felt better. *
Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? *Haven't worn them yet*
Do you require insoles/heel grips? *No*
If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most?* I wish I had them in black also* 
What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering? *I'm 5'3" and find them very flattering.*
What do you wear yours with? *Planning on wearing them with skinnies and a t-shirt, maybe even shorts. I've seen them paired with dresses and I think it works well. *


----------



## irene999

Greentea said:


> Agree - I don't have them but I hope to change that!



I actually ended up buying with the studs in silver and black color...I wanted the stud free badly but atlas they fit much much smaller! Too tight looking on my ankle with jeans.  So I went for the studded.

The diamond ones are beautiful though if you still went for those!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

http://www.shoptheshoebox.com/studded-bootie/49986/366920

The shoe box has the "nude" colored shoes on sale for $895
available in sizes 6,7,8,9,10

Extra 25% on sale items bringing it down to *$671.25*!
I think they offer free shipping too!!


----------



## am2022

tempting!!! So is this the nude or pink?
thanks ladies!



Mrs. Awesome said:


> http://www.shoptheshoebox.com/studded-bootie/49986/366920
> 
> The shoe box has the "nude" colored shoes on sale for $895
> available in sizes 6,7,8,9,10
> 
> Extra 25% on sale items bringing it down to *$671.25*!
> I think they offer free shipping too!!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

amacasa said:


> tempting!!! So is this the nude or pink?
> thanks ladies!



So hard to tell! It's labeled "nude" which is why I put it in parentheses, but they look pink in the pictures.


----------



## gymangel812

Mrs. Awesome said:


> http://www.shoptheshoebox.com/studded-bootie/49986/366920
> 
> The shoe box has the "nude" colored shoes on sale for $895
> available in sizes 6,7,8,9,10
> 
> Extra 25% on sale items bringing it down to *$671.25*!
> I think they offer free shipping too!!


thank you! got my first pair of susannas! sale20 takes 20% off. i didn't see any 25% coupon.


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

gymangel812 said:


> thank you! got my first pair of susannas! sale20 takes 20% off. i didn't see any 25% coupon.



Sorry! I forgot to post it! It was advertised on their home page.

The promo is 25OFF!


----------



## gymangel812

Mrs. Awesome said:


> Sorry! I forgot to post it! It was advertised on their home page.
> 
> The promo is 25OFF!


darn couldn't find that code  i emailed them... hopefully they can refund the difference. the shoes already shipped though


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

gymangel812 said:


> darn couldn't find that code  i emailed them... hopefully they can refund the difference. the shoes already shipped though



I hope they do it for you! Post pictures when they come


----------



## JDN

Mrs. Awesome said:


> http://www.shoptheshoebox.com/studded-bootie/49986/366920
> 
> The shoe box has the "nude" colored shoes on sale for $895
> available in sizes 6,7,8,9,10
> 
> Extra 25% on sale items bringing it down to *$671.25*!
> I think they offer free shipping too!!



Thanks awesome!!! Just got a pair of nude ones to join my gray Susanna's


----------



## HandbagAngel

Mrs. Awesome said:


> http://www.shoptheshoebox.com/studded-bootie/49986/366920
> 
> The shoe box has the "nude" colored shoes on sale for $895
> available in sizes 6,7,8,9,10
> 
> Extra 25% on sale items bringing it down to *$671.25*!
> I think they offer free shipping too!!



Thank you so much for the info.  I understand Suzanne goes with Europen size markings, like 36/36.5/37/37.5/38 & etc.  But Suzanna runs one full size larger. So size 6 here means Euro 36 or 37?


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

JDN said:


> Thanks awesome!!! Just got a pair of nude ones to join my gray Susanna's



Yay! Post pics! It's such a great deal, I'm almost tempted myself, but I have no idea what I'd wear with them!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

HandbagAngel said:


> Thank you so much for the info.  I understand Suzanne goes with Europen size markings, like 36/36.5/37/37.5/38 & etc.  But Suzanna runs one full size larger. So size 6 here means Euro 36 or 37?



No problem! Yeah, I'm pretty sure the 6 means its a euro 36, but they run large. I typically wear a 37.5 in most designers, but have them in a 37 (I could even do a 36.5).


----------



## JDN

Mrs. Awesome said:


> Yay! Post pics! It's such a great deal, I'm almost tempted myself, but I have no idea what I'd wear with them!



Lol me neither....but it was too good to pass up


----------



## rdgldy

feeling blue....,,,


----------



## rdgldy

Think I am done now


----------



## acschjenn

rdgldy said:


> Think I am done now
> View attachment 2211620



Wow that is an amazing collection! My jaw just dropped looking at them  I got my grays and I love them!  Modeling with my new bal moto 






That deal on the nude is soooo tempting @ The Shoe Box, but I don't know if I can justify two in one month!


----------



## livethelake

rdgldy said:


> Think I am done now
> View attachment 2211620



LOL

You know, things are better in odd numbers.............(always room for pair number 5........just saying...............  )


----------



## rdgldy

livethelake said:


> LOL
> 
> You know, things are better in odd numbers.............(always room for pair number 5........just saying...............  )


You are very, very bad for me!!!!!  Did you get your blue pair?


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you!  The grey look gorgeous on you with your Bal jacket.



acschjenn said:


> Wow that is an amazing collection! My jaw just dropped looking at them  I got my grays and I love them!  Modeling with my new bal moto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That deal on the nude is soooo tempting @ The Shoe Box, but I don't know if I can justify two in one month!


----------



## bagsforme

Great collection!  Love the blue.  Can't justify getting a blue pair since getting the grey.
Getting one pair was out of my comfort zone.

The grey's look great with moto jacket!


----------



## sydgirl

rdgldy said:


> Think I am done now
> View attachment 2211620


Congrats on your stunning collection!! The blue are so pretty


----------



## sydgirl

acschjenn said:


> Wow that is an amazing collection! My jaw just dropped looking at them  I got my grays and I love them!  Modeling with my new bal moto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That deal on the nude is soooo tempting @ The Shoe Box, but I don't know if I can justify two in one month!


Love your outfit!! The bal moto and the susannas look amazing together!!


----------



## JDN

rdgldy said:


> Think I am done now
> View attachment 2211620



Amazing collection!!! Congrats!!! You just made me look at the blues in a whole new light...love it!!!


----------



## JDN

Congrats on the grey Susanna's and your cyclone moto...I love pairing these boots with bal motos  guess I need more pairs to match with my motos lol


----------



## JDN

livethelake said:


> LOL
> 
> You know, things are better in odd numbers.............(always room for pair number 5........just saying...............  )



Lol I totally agree


----------



## gymangel812

acschjenn said:


> Wow that is an amazing collection! My jaw just dropped looking at them  I got my grays and I love them!  Modeling with my new bal moto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That deal on the nude is soooo tempting @ The Shoe Box, but I don't know if I can justify two in one month!


you look lovely  the booties go so well the the moto jacket!



rdgldy said:


> Think I am done now
> View attachment 2211620


what an awesome collection!

my first pair should be here tuesday, can't wait


----------



## brigadeiro

Ooh, I too am tempted by the pink ones (have the red and black), they look so 'nude' and easy to wear with outfits, those with pink Susannas, do you find that is true?


----------



## rdgldy

gymangel812 said:


> you look lovely  the booties go so well the the moto jacket!
> 
> 
> what an awesome collection!
> Thanks so much!!
> my first pair should be here tuesday, can't wait





JDN said:


> Amazing collection!!! Congrats!!! You just made me look at the blues in a whole new light...love it!!!


They are really a stunning blue!!  You need them 


sydgirl said:


> Congrats on your stunning collection!! The blue are so pretty


Thank you-they really are a great color!


----------



## JDN

rdgldy said:


> They are really a stunning blue!!  You need them
> 
> Thank you-they really are a great color!



Lol I'm gonna wait til my nude ones get here


----------



## chiaraV

Just a question..I bought my grey ones 2 months ago and have been using non stop..I've noticed the leather under the zipper,peeled off,I have no idea why..(I attach this pic to explain better,look at the right foot,the leather on mine peeled off where you see the black spot on this nude boot)..I hate this,you can see the white under the  leather...has anyone experienced this?how did  you manage to work it out?


----------



## rdgldy

blue $672 at ssense!!!!


----------



## JDN

rdgldy said:


> blue $672 at ssense!!!!



Couldn't find it! Darn!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

JDN said:


> Couldn't find it! Darn!



http://www.ssense.com/women/product/chloe/sky_blue_studded_suzanna_boots/65283


----------



## JDN

Mrs. Awesome said:


> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/chloe/sky_blue_studded_suzanna_boots/65283



Thanks! Idk why it didn't come up in my search!!! But got them!!! Yay!!!


----------



## ilsecita

Mrs. Awesome said:


> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/chloe/sky_blue_studded_suzanna_boots/65283



So sad they don't have half sizes!


----------



## JDN

ilsecita said:


> So sad they don't have half sizes!



Size up


----------



## ilsecita

JDN said:


> Size up



I think if I size up I'm gonna completely slip out, and if I size down they won't fit! Damn my wide feet :'(


----------



## rdgldy

JDN said:


> Thanks! Idk why it didn't come up in my search!!! But got them!!! Yay!!!


Yay!!!!
Congratulations.

Think they will issue me a credit for the difference


----------



## rdgldy

ilsecita said:


> So sad they don't have half sizes!



Size up-I did on the blue pair-a little big, but I will use an insole or socks.  So worth it for the price.


----------



## JDN

ilsecita said:


> I think if I size up I'm gonna completely slip out, and if I size down they won't fit! Damn my wide feet :'(



I usually wear a US 6/6.5 and got my grey ones in a 37....nude and blue that are coming are 37s too...it's loose but my foot doesn't slip out...and I have really skinny ankles


----------



## JDN

Double post


----------



## gymangel812

got mine from shoptheshoebox:







[direct sunlight]







[shade]


----------



## gymangel812

modeling shots:




[shorts]




[light jeans]




[dark jeans]

what does everyone think of them on me (honest opinions plz!)?


----------



## JDN

gymangel812 said:


> modeling shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [shorts]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [light jeans]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [dark jeans]
> 
> what does everyone think of them on me (honest opinions plz!)?



I think it looks great from what I can see....can you describe the color?


----------



## rdgldy

they are very pretty-hard to tell what the color is-I like them with the shorts!


----------



## lovemyangels

gymangel812 said:


> modeling shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [shorts]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [light jeans]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [dark jeans]
> 
> what does everyone think of them on me (honest opinions plz!)?



They are pretty when they are new, but I am afraid they will age quickly.


----------



## brigadeiro

gymangel812 said:


> got mine from shoptheshoebox:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [direct sunlight]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [shade]



Ooh, they look great! I can only find them in my actual size, or one size smaller...did you find these ran big? My red's are in a 37.5, but my black are in a 38 (a little loose, but I can wear socks, and maybe put an insole).


----------



## JDN

What a surprise!!!! Got the nude and the blue Susanna's today!!! Woohoo!!! Christmas in June!!!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

JDN said:


> What a surprise!!!! Got the nude and the blue Susanna's today!!! Woohoo!!! Christmas in June!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217751



So lucky! I've been tempted to buy all of them, but I figured I should just wait for the ones I really want. So many of them for such good deals though! Ahhh!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

JDN said:


> What a surprise!!!! Got the nude and the blue Susanna's today!!! Woohoo!!! Christmas in June!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217751



J: I'm still in love with these boots (but sadly returned the grey-dumb dumb) I just didn't know If I would wear them. 
36.5 was my perfect fit. How do u like the blue and nude in comparison? 
Is the nude pink? 
Did u get same size as grey?


----------



## rdgldy

JDN said:


> What a surprise!!!! Got the nude and the blue Susanna's today!!! Woohoo!!! Christmas in June!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217751


wonderful collection!!!!


----------



## JDN

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> J: I'm still in love with these boots (but sadly returned the grey-dumb dumb) I just didn't know If I would wear them.
> 36.5 was my perfect fit. How do u like the blue and nude in comparison?
> Is the nude pink?
> Did u get same size as grey?



Love these boots so much!!! The blue is really fun....the nudes look very neutral and I think will go with alot of outfits...I still prefer the grey ones the most tho I think....

I'm a US6.5 and got all of them in size 37....the grey ones fit well, but the other 2 pairs are a bit loose...I'm gonna try to make it work anyway although I really should've gotten 36s

You should reconsider!!! I love these paired with motos


----------



## JDN

rdgldy said:


> wonderful collection!!!!



Thank you!!! It was an exciting day today lol


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

JDN said:


> Love these boots so much!!! The blue is really fun....the nudes look very neutral and I think will go with alot of outfits...I still prefer the grey ones the most tho I think....
> 
> I'm a US6.5 and got all of them in size 37....the grey ones fit well, but the other 2 pairs are a bit loose...I'm gonna try to make it work anyway although I really should've gotten 36s
> 
> You should reconsider!!! I love these paired with motos



i really loved the leather, most of all, SUPER SOFT! I just felt like so much going on (BLING!) wish they were a tad less studded or something. I'm trying to find my size on sale....black or grey with silver are my fav's. Wish the navy came in silver.
Enjoy, they are SUPER cute.


----------



## JDN

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> i really loved the leather, most of all, SUPER SOFT! I just felt like so much going on (BLING!) wish they were a tad less studded or something. I'm trying to find my size on sale....black or grey with silver are my fav's. Wish the navy came in silver.
> Enjoy, they are SUPER cute.



Love the leather too...kinda reminds me of the leather on the SQs

I was looking at my blue ones today and was wondering if its the same shade as the ouragan moto


----------



## brianslade9

JDN said:


> What a surprise!!!! Got the nude and the blue Susanna's today!!! Woohoo!!! Christmas in June!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217751



LOVE the blue ones!! Such a great collection you have!


----------



## brianslade9

gymangel812 said:


> modeling shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [shorts]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [light jeans]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [dark jeans]
> 
> what does everyone think of them on me (honest opinions plz!)?



The one with shorts is sooo cute! Perfect for the season! I'll definitely try as well; can't wait to wear them out. Yes. I have this weird tendency to 'save' the new purchase ... :giggles:


----------



## acschjenn

JDN said:


> What a surprise!!!! Got the nude and the blue Susanna's today!!! Woohoo!!! Christmas in June!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217751



They are so gorgeous! The nude is beautiful!!! I've been trying to stay strong and not buy them from Shoebox. Congrats on your new additions! 



gymangel812 said:


> modeling shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [shorts]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [light jeans]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [dark jeans]
> 
> what does everyone think of them on me (honest opinions plz!)?



So cute! I like them with the shorts the most, but you can't really go wrong with the nudes and anything. I think this color is awesome


----------



## JDN

brianslade9 said:


> LOVE the blue ones!! Such a great collection you have!



Thanks  I'm wearing the blue ones with shorts today....must admit that my feet are pretty toasty in this Texas summer heat lol....but I just love these booties!!
Already got a few compliments today...and mostly from guys lol

Hope to manage to snap a mod pic before the day ends


----------



## JDN

acschjenn said:


> They are so gorgeous! The nude is beautiful!!! I've been trying to stay strong and not buy them from Shoebox. Congrats on your new additions!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! I like them with the shorts the most, but you can't really go wrong with the nudes and anything. I think this color is awesome



Thank you!!!  the nudes are great but the blues are absolutely amazing!!!! Can't wait to wear the nude pair out


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

JDN said:


> Thank you!!!  the nudes are great but the blues are absolutely amazing!!!! Can't wait to wear the nude pair out



Still obsessed, I must admit. Do show your pics! It may push me over the edge. Prob sold out by the time I push the button, lol! 
Tell me do you spray the boots before wear, ESP to protect the lighter color?


----------



## JDN

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Still obsessed, I must admit. Do show your pics! It may push me over the edge. Prob sold out by the time I push the button, lol!
> Tell me do you spray the boots before wear, ESP to protect the lighter color?



I haven't sprayed them...had the grey ones since January-ish....I don't wear them often but so far so good....

Didn't get to take a mod pic but here r my blue Susanna's


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

JDN said:


> I haven't sprayed them...had the grey ones since January-ish....I don't wear them often but so far so good....
> 
> Didn't get to take a mod pic but here r my blue Susanna's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2219111



super cute. let me know how the nude one's fair


----------



## pv125

chiaraV said:


> Just a question..I bought my grey ones 2 months ago and have been using non stop..I've noticed the leather under the zipper,peeled off,I have no idea why..(I attach this pic to explain better,look at the right foot,the leather on mine peeled off where you see the black spot on this nude boot)..I hate this,you can see the white under the leather...has anyone experienced this?how did you manage to work it out?


 
i have the same problem with my grey ones too. after a weekend of extend wear for a shopping trip to london  i noticed that the leather has peeled of at the inner sides and the white underneath was visible.

i solved the problem with glueing the loose leather back on and covered it with grey shoe polish. doesn't look like new but better than before.

i just got my new red ones, i really hope this won't happen to them eather...


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

I haven't started wearing mine yet, but I hope the rubbing & peeling doesn't happen! I plan on wearing them all the time, too!


----------



## acschjenn

JDN said:


> I haven't sprayed them...had the grey ones since January-ish....I don't wear them often but so far so good....
> 
> Didn't get to take a mod pic but here r my blue Susanna's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2219111



Ooh so nice! Of course the blue is amazing as well  I will have to live vicariously through you


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

I was able to get into a chloe boutique and try all three colors. Grey black and nude. They only had 36 or 37. I thought I was a 36.5 but the 36 felt ok. Maybe snug in thru the width but not sure if I should size down or up? I think they will stretch out? 
Also I'm  leaning towards the black/silver. My hub liked the grey---but freaked when he saw the price !! Omg. The nude ones were 40% off.
I need to work on him.


----------



## Tpurroc

Wow
I  ordered 2 pairs. I am a Sz 9 American 8 in uggs and 8 flip flops. My feet are wide.
The black with silver in 39 fits ok......if they stretch migght be too big. I am debating whether to go to 38.5. The black gold are huge! I actually checked to make sure they are 39.  I think might have to go to 38.  
I am thinking of the red as the 2 blacks are too similar. I am at a loss of what size for any of these at this point!  Any suggestions? This is sooooo confusing...


----------



## JDN

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I was able to get into a chloe boutique and try all three colors. Grey black and nude. They only had 36 or 37. I thought I was a 36.5 but the 36 felt ok. Maybe snug in thru the width but not sure if I should size down or up? I think they will stretch out?
> Also I'm  leaning towards the black/silver. My hub liked the grey---but freaked when he saw the price !! Omg. The nude ones were 40% off.
> I need to work on him.



I didn't let dh know how much they cost lol....of course it wouldn't take much for him to look it up....

The black/silver are really cute...I really want a pair....but do I really need a 4th pair? Hmmmm....yes, I think I do lol

Hope you get a pair!!!! They are sooo cute!!!


----------



## rdgldy

JDN said:


> I didn't let dh know how much they cost lol....of course it wouldn't take much for him to look it up....
> 
> The black/silver are really cute...I really want a pair....but do I really need a 4th pair? Hmmmm....yes, I think I do lol
> 
> Hope you get a pair!!!! They are sooo cute!!!


yes, you do!!


----------



## Tpurroc

An American 9 ( wide feet but 8 in uggs) would be 38.5?


----------



## JDN

rdgldy said:


> yes, you do!!



Lol....thanks for enabling  hahahaha


----------



## chiaraV

JDN said:


> I didn't let dh know how much they cost lol....of course it wouldn't take much for him to look it up....
> 
> The black/silver are really cute...I really want a pair....but do I really need a 4th pair? Hmmmm....yes, I think I do lol
> 
> Hope you get a pair!!!! They are sooo cute!!!




thanks!i glued mine too and now it looks like this..not the best but better than loosen leather..I just hope it won't get worst


----------



## JDN

chiaraV said:


> thanks!i glued mine too and now it looks like this..not the best but better than loosen leather..I just hope it won't get worst



Do you think they sometimes rub together when you walk...maybe that's what caused it?


----------



## JDN

Tpurroc said:


> An American 9 ( wide feet but 8 in uggs) would be 38.5?



Yes...I've even heard of ppl sizing down to a 38, but I think 38.5 would be safe. Stupid me....I read the size and fit description on one of the sites and sized up to a 37 (normally a us6.5) and mine are pretty big even with thick socks....

I find that the grey ones fit well With thick socks, but the nudes and the blues fit larger...


----------



## chiaraV

JDN said:


> Do you think they sometimes rub together when you walk...maybe that's what caused it?


that was my first thought but I honestly don't know..don't think so..anyway I still love them!


----------



## Tpurroc

JDN said:


> Yes...I've even heard of ppl sizing down to a 38, but I think 38.5 would be safe. Stupid me....I read the size and fit description on one of the sites and sized up to a 37 (normally a us6.5) and mine are pretty big even with thick socks....
> 
> I find that the grey ones fit well With thick socks, but the nudes and the blues fit larger...



Thanks! The strangest is the difference between the black silver and the new black gold. The black gold feel at least a half or even full size bigger!


----------



## JDN

Tpurroc said:


> Thanks! The strangest is the difference between the black silver and the new black gold. The black gold feel at least a half or even full size bigger!



Sizing on these are so strange....but I love them!!!!


----------



## JDN

chiaraV said:


> that was my first thought but I honestly don't know..don't think so..anyway I still love them!



I hope it doesn't happen to mine  although I have a black mark on my right shoe in the grey ones....prob from rubbing too *sigh


----------



## schtupp

when will the fall colors come out? does anyone know? i just got the blue ones!


----------



## acschjenn

Marked down again on Ssense.com to $672
Grey (Size 41)
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/chloe/grey_studded_susanna_boots/65282
Blue (Sizes 38,41)
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/chloe/sky_blue_studded_suzanna_boots/65283
Nude (Sizes 39,41)
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/chloe/nude_pink_studded_suzanna_boots/65284

Taupe Python $910 (Sizes 37-40)
http://www.ssense.com/women/product/chloe/taupe_python_studded_susanna_boots/62227


----------



## rdgldy

the python-swoon.......


----------



## pv125

has anyone EVER seen the green ones in real life?


http://www.sandrascloset.com/susanna-ankle-boots-by-chloe-back-in-stock/

I so would want to have these!!!


----------



## Croatia

Ladies, could you please post more pics of your boots? I feel so happy when I see pictures of those beauties!! I'm torn between the blue and pink ones, which one do you prefer? My dream combo are the red ones but they're not on sale


----------



## rdgldy

Croatia said:


> Ladies, could you please post more pics of your boots? I feel so happy when I see pictures of those beauties!! I'm torn between the blue and pink ones, which one do you prefer? My dream combo are the red ones but they're not on sale


scroll through previous pages-you should see plenty of pictures.
I love the blue ones, but I don't have the pink, so I can't really address the pink ones.


----------



## ilsecita

pv125 said:


> has anyone EVER seen the green ones in real life?
> 
> 
> http://www.sandrascloset.com/susanna-ankle-boots-by-chloe-back-in-stock/
> 
> I so would want to have these!!!



Omg me too! I keep hoping they bring the green ones back


----------



## Croatia

rdgldy said:


> scroll through previous pages-you should see plenty of pictures.
> I love the blue ones, but I don't have the pink, so I can't really address the pink ones.


i've looked at all the pictures several times already it's just that I wanted more pictures By the way your collection is amazing.


----------



## rdgldy

Croatia said:


> i've looked at all the pictures several times already it's just that I wanted more pictures By the way your collection is amazing.




Thank you, Croatia!!


----------



## bagsforme

Saks.com has the blue ones marked to $470


----------



## Croatia

bagsforme said:


> Saks.com has the blue ones marked to $470


Could you post the link please? Because I just looked and they are marked 700. Thank you very much


----------



## bagsforme

I got the early access email for additional markdowns.  I think the link is email specific.  
You can try calling.


----------



## l.ch.

Hello, ladies! I don't post a lot, although I am admiring every single reveal on TPF. I just wanted to share my joy (and a little bit of guilt). I've just ordered the last pair available on NAP! In pink! It is a huge amount of money for my current financial situation, that's is why I am anxious how they will fit me and if I can wear them with a lot of outfits and, and, and, and.....
But it was a reward for finishing school and my birthday was two days ago.....
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sculli

l.ch. said:


> Hello, ladies! I don't post a lot, although I am admiring every single reveal on TPF. I just wanted to share my joy (and a little bit of guilt). I've just ordered the last pair available on NAP! In pink! It is a huge amount of money for my current financial situation, that's is why I am anxious how they will fit me and if I can wear them with a lot of outfits and, and, and, and.....
> But it was a reward for finishing school and my birthday was two days ago.....
> Thanks for letting me share!



I love the pink ones, they are So cute & comfy and also rocking it! ^^


----------



## l.ch.

Sculli said:


> I love the pink ones, they are So cute & comfy and also rocking it! ^^
> 
> View attachment 2244441


Thank you so much for this picture! They look amazing on you! I like the way you styled them. Fingers crossed mine will fit me when they arrive!


----------



## PollyGal

Sculli said:


> I love the pink ones, they are So cute & comfy and also rocking it! ^^
> 
> View attachment 2244441



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Croatia

Do you know how the python fit? I'm a 40 fr, I can get the python in a 38it wich is a 39fr, will they be too small? Thanks for your help


----------



## l.ch.

Hey, ladies! My nude pink ones are here! And they are beautiful! Still having second thoughts though..... And lots of guilt (because of the price)....
I saw that the Isabel Marant Bobbys in taupe are back in stock in my size on mytheresa.com.... And I think I might get more use out of them..... On the other hand, I hate the fuss of returning them and not getting refunded for customs and duties.....
And....did I mention how beautiful they are? I was surprised how much I like them in person.....
Pictures to come.....


----------



## am2022

Can't wait for pics as I'm eyeing a pink pair as well!


----------



## brianslade9

JDN said:


> I haven't sprayed them...had the grey ones since January-ish....I don't wear them often but so far so good....
> 
> Didn't get to take a mod pic but here r my blue Susanna's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2219111




Absolutely love the blue ones!!! 
Fortunately (for my bank account :giggles I couldn't find them in my size anymore, otherwise I don't think I can resist the idea of owning them!!


----------



## l.ch.

Sooooo, ladies! An dear amacasa! Here are pictures of the nude pink boots. Sorry, that it took me so long.


----------



## l.ch.

Oops, only one uploaded...... Here is another one....


----------



## jellybebe

l.ch. said:


> Sooooo, ladies! An dear amacasa! Here are pictures of the nude pink boots. Sorry, that it took me so long.



So pretty!


----------



## l.ch.

jellybebe said:


> So pretty!



Ooooohhhhh, thank you!


----------



## am2022

Be still my beating heart!!!!

Thanks sweetie!! Any mod pics as well?


l.ch. said:


> Sooooo, ladies! An dear amacasa! Here are pictures of the nude pink boots. Sorry, that it took me so long.


----------



## l.ch.

amacasa said:


> Be still my beating heart!!!!
> 
> Thanks sweetie!! Any mod pics as well?





Can you believe that I haven't worn them, because I am afraid to ruin their beautiful leather soles? Plus, I am toooooooo shy. But I will try


----------



## Sculli

l.ch. said:


> Can you believe that I haven't worn them, because I am afraid to ruin their beautiful leather soles? Plus, I am toooooooo shy. But I will try



I got some mod pics with The Same shoes... In case you can't hold it any longer. My outfit is not that exciting though ^^.


----------



## l.ch.

Sculli said:


> I got some mod pics with The Same shoes... In case you can't hold it any longer. My outfit is not that exciting though ^^.
> View attachment 2256464


Oh, my! Actually, I think this is an amazing outfit! I can only dream of being so beautiful and stylish like you!


----------



## bagsforme

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...da-kerr-behind-the-scenes-with-frankie-01.jpg

Miranda Kerr spoted with them on recently.  
Photo taken from her thread


----------



## msmeow

Hello everyone (wonderful forum btw  )

I've dreamed of owing these boots for years and finally ordered a pair of from NAP (on sale in the blush colour way) and sized down after lurking on here and reading all of your advice.

I have just received them, and gosh what odd sizing!

I'm usually a 39 and ordered a 38 (since this was all that was left, but had I the choice I would have played it safe and ordered a 38.5). I'm wearing them now and length wise they are good, my toes are not squished in at all and I can even wiggle them which is surprising given that they are more of a pointed style.  However they are quite tight across the top of the foot and my heel is snuggly and firmly wedged in the back of the shoe. My question is will they stretch? Given the very soft leather, I think they will, but would love to read about other tPF'ers experiences.

I have the ACNE Pistol boots in 38 also (after tring the 39 and finding my feet were swimming in inside of the boots) and remember that when I wore them for the first time I almost thought I would have to give them to my mother they were so tight, but now they are stretched out and they fit perfectly.


----------



## rdgldy

I would have gone down 1/2 size, not full-maybe you can try wearing them with thick socks to try to stretch them or bring them to your cobbler to stretch?


----------



## sparkledust

I ordered a pair from the saks consolidation sale, in the cipria, or the pinky nude color, but I'm concerned they won't be as wearable as a black or red pair. Any suggestions on what to pair with them?


----------



## msmeow

Sparkledust, I'm going to wear mine with bare legs in Summer and in cooler weather I think they will pair well with denim, greys and other soft colours.

I tried my 38s on again and they are definitely ok in the length, just need stretching in the width.


----------



## sparkledust

msmeow thanks so much for the styling advice, I did try mine on yesterday with shorts and was surprised at how good they looked, because a dark boot with bare legs just looks clunky on me for some reason.
I really love how Sculli styled them above too. I'm glad the 38 is working out for you, I think the length is the most important measurement because with this leather they will surely stretch in the width.


----------



## am2022

sculli so lovely!!!  Love the denim shade... who is it by? thanks!


Sculli said:


> I got some mod pics with The Same shoes... In case you can't hold it any longer. My outfit is not that exciting though ^^.
> View attachment 2256464


----------



## Sculli

amacasa said:


> sculli so lovely!!!  Love the denim shade... who is it by? thanks!



thank you  , it's the rag&bone monument jeans.


----------



## ilsecita

amacasa said:


> sculli so lovely!!!  Love the denim shade... who is it by? thanks!





Sculli said:


> thank you  , it's the rag&bone monument jeans.



Oh I totally got those too! For like $50 at Saks.


----------



## sparkledust

I did something crazy, I dyed my pinky nude Susannas black, I was worried the zipper wouldn't take the dye but it totally worked!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

sparkledust said:


> I did something crazy, I dyed my pinky nude Susannas black, I was worried the zipper wouldn't take the dye but it totally worked!



Wow it looks pretty good. How is it drying? Good luck.


----------



## ilsecita

sparkledust said:


> I did something crazy, I dyed my pinky nude Susannas black, I was worried the zipper wouldn't take the dye but it totally worked!



OMG this is so epic! I don't really like the pinky nude ones and have the black and red which is what I resisted the sale. This is really amazing! Good job! And now you will get tons more wear bc I was sending you were pretty unhappy with the nude ones


----------



## sparkledust

They seem to be drying well the leather is still soft, I need to buff them because the studs have a little dye still on them, I'm totally happy about it because I got them for a great price. I told my mom what I was planning to do and she said go for it!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

sparkledust said:


> They seem to be drying well the leather is still soft, I need to buff them because the studs have a little dye still on them, I'm totally happy about it because I got them for a great price. I told my mom what I was planning to do and she said go for it!



I'm having a hard time with paying full price for these. I want them
In black but have not done it yet. I ordered grey earlier this year and returned them, cuz it was so much $$$&


----------



## sparkledust

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I'm having a hard time with paying full price for these. I want them
> In black but have not done it yet. I ordered grey earlier this year and returned them, cuz it was so much $$$&


Saks has the pinky nude ones for $403 now in the consolidation sale. If you're not afraid to dye them you could make them black. 

I think there may be some at Bal Harbour in Florida, in SF and the Houston Galleria store.


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

sparkledust said:


> Saks has the pinky nude ones for $403 now in the consolidation sale. If you're not afraid to dye them you could make them black.
> 
> I think there may be some at Bal Harbour in Florida, in SF and the Houston Galleria store.



Do you happen to have the SKU?


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

sparkledust said:


> I did something crazy, I dyed my pinky nude Susannas black, I was worried the zipper wouldn't take the dye but it totally worked!



That's so creative!


----------



## sparkledust

Mrs. Awesome said:


> That's so creative!


Sku is 462299278186 I think they may be at the NY store too.


----------



## msmeow

Wow sparkledust you are game, but well done and great result! I'll be interested to see how the dye holds up. I like my nude pair given I have other black ankle boots, but I guess this is something to keep in mind for down the track if they start looking too scuffed


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

sparkledust said:


> Sku is 462299278186 I think they may be at the NY store too.



Thank you


----------



## sparkledust

msmeow, it looks like It'll hold up, I was rubbing pretty roughly to get the dye off the studs and hardware and the black was staying put. I was thinking maybe I'd keep them pink until they started to get beat up and then dye them, but I thought what the heck, and just did it. 

Some of the girls here said they were getting white scratches on the inside heel area of the boot, the sa at Saks said that you can find a a matching nailpolish and touch up the white marks with that. I've never tried it but supposedly it works.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

sparkledust said:


> Saks has the pinky nude ones for $403 now in the consolidation sale. If you're not afraid to dye them you could make them black.
> 
> I think there may be some at Bal Harbour in Florida, in SF and the Houston Galleria store.



im sure I couldnt do a good job on the dying, I will wait to find a black pair somewhere. I'm sure the black will never go on sale tho! 

please post a pic when the boots are finshed drying.


----------



## rdgldy

not a bad idea to dye them-you are right, doubtful that black will go on sale.


----------



## JDN

sparkledust said:


> I did something crazy, I dyed my pinky nude Susannas black, I was worried the zipper wouldn't take the dye but it totally worked!



That is brilliant!!!!


----------



## sparkledust

I just wanted to let you know I just returned a pair of pinky nude Susanna's in size 40 to the San Antonio Saks
Ask for Amanda J.  210-341-4111

I ordered a  40 and 39.5 and the 40 was too big


----------



## insane-maryjane

sparkledust said:


> I did something crazy, I dyed my pinky nude Susannas black, I was worried the zipper wouldn't take the dye but it totally worked!




Got to see more pics of these! Definatley with you wearing them, awesome job!


----------



## LanaUK

insane-maryjane said:


> Got to see more pics of these! Definatley with you wearing them, awesome job!


Yes please! Sparkledust if you could share a pic that ould be amazing!!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Yay! I finally got my black w silver buckles ! Love em. Can't wait to wear them out. Want them broken in!


----------



## JDN

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Yay! I finally got my black w silver buckles ! Love em. Can't wait to wear them out. Want them broken in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271596



Congrats cookie! They look great!!!!  I need a pair of black ones too lol


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

JDN said:


> Congrats cookie! They look great!!!!  I need a pair of black ones too lol



Finally after going back n forth on it and really thinking about it for months. I pulled the trigger. Of course my hub doesn't know the half of it. Told him I got them at discount. Lol! He knows the full price! I am keeping the 36's. decided they are best size for me. Had the 36.5 before in grey and thought they were too large. 

Another weird thing, I want them to look stretched out and beat up. This pic I saw I loved.



Wanted to get the black silver before they sold out


----------



## jellybebe

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Finally after going back n forth on it and really thinking about it for months. I pulled the trigger. Of course my hub doesn't know the half of it. Told him I got them at discount. Lol! He knows the full price! I am keeping the 36's. decided they are best size for me. Had the 36.5 before in grey and thought they were too large.
> 
> Another weird thing, I want them to look stretched out and beat up. This pic I saw I loved.
> 
> View attachment 2271696
> 
> Wanted to get the black silver before they sold out



I saw this same photo and fell in love! I agree, there is something so cool about them when they are all scuffed and beat up.


----------



## msmeow

rdgldy said:


> I would have gone down 1/2 size, not full-maybe you can try wearing them with thick socks to try to stretch them or bring them to your cobbler to stretch?


Thanks for the suggestion rdgldy. I have a leather stretching spray that I have used in the past on other shoes, but it didn't come to this with these boots...

Yesterday it was work casual day and I just bit the bullet and wore them. After having them on my feet for the whole day, they have stretched out nicely. I still couldn't wear a thick sock with them, but stocking or thin cotton socks are ok.

I love these boots!!! So so happy I bought them!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

msmeow said:


> Thanks for the suggestion rdgldy. I have a leather stretching spray that I have used in the past on other shoes, but it didn't come to this with these boots...
> 
> Yesterday it was work casual day and I just bit the bullet and wore them. After having them on my feet for the whole day, they have stretched out nicely. I still couldn't wear a thick sock with them, but stocking or thin cotton socks are ok.
> 
> I love these boots!!! So so happy I bought them!



I wore my new black out last night and used a thin nylon instead of bare feet. Love them. Glad I went for it. 

Congrats on yours.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

jellybebe said:


> I saw this same photo and fell in love! I agree, there is something so cool about them when they are all scuffed and beat up.



totally want to wear them all the time!


----------



## JDN

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> totally want to wear them all the time!



I don't blame you


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

JDN said:


> I don't blame you



j: You have any of the spring/summer colors? How are the lighter colors?


----------



## JDN

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> j: You have any of the spring/summer colors? How are the lighter colors?



I have them in grey, nude and blue....love the grey and the blue ones....and am neutral on the nude pair....most likely bc they are a bit too big for me...should've sized down on those

I've worn the grey ones a handful of times.....and they r holding up well....actually wore them out today and got a few compliments

I have only worn the blue ones once....and have yet to wear the nude ones....


----------



## gail13

I found these last weekend at the Rack; $299!  I have wanted these for quite a while.  They are even more beautiful in person.


----------



## sydgirl

gail13 said:


> I found these last weekend at the Rack; $299!  I have wanted these for quite a while.  They are even more beautiful in person.


Love the nude!! And the price is ridiculous!! Hope you bought them!!


----------



## rdgldy

gail13 said:


> I found these last weekend at the Rack; $299!  I have wanted these for quite a while.  They are even more beautiful in person.


That is insane!!!!  Congratulations.


----------



## gail13

sydgirl said:


> Love the nude!! And the price is ridiculous!! Hope you bought them!!



I sure did!  The Rack has been getting in some awesome designer shoes.


----------



## msmeow

Bargain of the century gail13 - there was nothing that awesome when I visited this shop last year! Lucky they were your size  Enjoy them!!!


----------



## ilsecita

gail13 said:


> I found these last weekend at the Rack; $299!  I have wanted these for quite a while.  They are even more beautiful in person.



That's awesome! Which Rack? Congrats!!


----------



## gail13

ilsecita said:


> That's awesome! Which Rack? Congrats!!



I found them at South Coast Plaza in CA.  I didn't see any others there.


----------



## brigadeiro

gail13 said:


> I found these last weekend at the Rack; $299!  I have wanted these for quite a while.  They are even more beautiful in person.



OMGoodness!  what a score!!! Am kicking myself for not getting a pair when they were available online on sale, big doh! 

Unless anyone has seen a 38 or 37.5 out there?


----------



## Lvgirl71

Has anyone ordered the Susanna boots from Farfetch? I see they are selling then for $1192 with duties included to the US. 
NAP is sold out of the blk and silver ones, which I want do bad!!


----------



## rdgldy

I did order my black/gold through farfetch, with no issues.  Saved $$ too.


----------



## gail13

brigadeiro said:


> OMGoodness!  what a score!!! Am kicking myself for not getting a pair when they were available online on sale, big doh!
> 
> Unless anyone has seen a 38 or 37.5 out there?



I am headed back to that Rack this week.  If I see any I will post them with info.


----------



## Lvgirl71

rdgldy said:


> I did order my black/gold through farfetch, with no issues.  Saved $$ too.



Good to hear! Did you have any sizing issues? I wear a size US 8 not sure of I should get 38 or 38.5 since they are Italian sizing, my FB boots are 38 and they fit good , they are Italian sizing too!


----------



## kiska80

gail13 said:


> I found these last weekend at the Rack; $299!  I have wanted these for quite a while.  They are even more beautiful in person.


Did you find them at the rack in south coast plaza?


----------



## rdgldy

Lvgirl71 said:


> Good to hear! Did you have any sizing issues? I wear a size US 8 not sure of I should get 38 or 38.5 since they are Italian sizing, my FB boots are 38 and they fit good , they are Italian sizing too!


  I sized down-I am a US 9, I got the 38.5


----------



## gail13

kiska80 said:


> Did you find them at the rack in south coast plaza?



Yes I did.  I will post a pic in a new thread shortly of my other treasures.


----------



## kiska80

gail13 said:


> Yes I did.  I will post a pic in a new thread shortly of my other treasures.



I actually had returned them a day before they were too big on me. I'm so bummed I couldn't make them work my ankles are too skinny therefore they looked funny on me. I'm so glad you got them!


----------



## gail13

kiska80 said:


> I actually had returned them a day before they were too big on me. I'm so bummed I couldn't make them work my ankles are too skinny therefore they looked funny on me. I'm so glad you got them!



That is too funny.  Did you buy them at that same Rack?  They sure had some gorgeous shoes.  I hope you found something else you loved.


----------



## sparkledust

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> im sure I couldnt do a good job on the dying, I will wait to find a black pair somewhere. I'm sure the black will never go on sale tho!
> 
> please post a pic when the boots are finshed drying.


Hi cookielvs!bags I wore them out  a bit before posting pics because I wanted to make sure the color didn't rub off or anything, so far it's holding up fine. I was super careful about taping the soles and inside before dying so the boots basically look like they were always black and the leather is soft and breaking in nicely as you can see from the first pic.

anyway- here are the photos, from my iphone- so the last one is a little blurry


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

sparkledust said:


> Hi cookielvs!bags I wore them out  a bit before posting pics because I wanted to make sure the color didn't rub off or anything, so far it's holding up fine. I was super careful about taping the soles and inside before dying so the boots basically look like they were always black and the leather is soft and breaking in nicely as you can see from the first pic.
> 
> anyway- here are the photos, from my iphone- so the last one is a little blurry



Amazing!


----------



## PollyGal

sparkledust said:


> Hi cookielvs!bags I wore them out  a bit before posting pics because I wanted to make sure the color didn't rub off or anything, so far it's holding up fine. I was super careful about taping the soles and inside before dying so the boots basically look like they were always black and the leather is soft and breaking in nicely as you can see from the first pic.
> 
> anyway- here are the photos, from my iphone- so the last one is a little blurry



Super fab job!!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

sparkledust said:


> Hi cookielvs!bags I wore them out  a bit before posting pics because I wanted to make sure the color didn't rub off or anything, so far it's holding up fine. I was super careful about taping the soles and inside before dying so the boots basically look like they were always black and the leather is soft and breaking in nicely as you can see from the first pic.
> 
> anyway- here are the photos, from my iphone- so the last one is a little blurry


amazing job for sure, it looks awesome, congrats!


----------



## gail13

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> amazing job for sure, it looks awesome, congrats!


Wow they look great.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Okay my boots came in and I'm in Love, so glad they fit too!


----------



## rdgldy

Lvgirl71 said:


> Okay my boots came in and I'm in Love, so glad they fit too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2304531
> View attachment 2304532




Gorgeous!!! My favorite combination!!


----------



## PollyGal

Lvgirl71 said:


> Okay my boots came in and I'm in Love, so glad they fit too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2304531
> View attachment 2304532



Congrats they are fab - how do they size?


----------



## Lvgirl71

Okay, I normally wear size Euro 39 or US 8, ordered these in 38.5. Reading reviews people said size down, I have med Width feet, they run narrow across the toe. In FB boots I can wear 38 but the 38.5 fit better on me, a little loose without socks but with socks they fit Perfect! According to Chloe size chart size 38 is = to US 8 but if you have med or wide feet take half size up.


----------



## Lvgirl71

Love how versatile they are, shorts, jeans, skirts...


----------



## JDN

Congrats LV!!!! They look great on you!!!


----------



## wintotty

Looking HOT!!

I just got the exact same boots and LOVE THEM also!! I ordered Red pair too, but the they were a little tighter than Black pair, so I sent them back to exchange for half size up. I was going to pick 1 color, but unfortunately I have to keep both...... they are both just so gorgeous and versatile. Last few years (especially having 2 small children), I lived in UGG boots in the Fall/Winter seasons....but now I can wear these and look a little more polished!


----------



## l.ch.

Well, ladies, I've been wearing my nude pink Susannas for the last two-three days, and boy, do they draw A LOT of attention! Especially where I live, a provincial swiss city..... I am not comfortable with it, but the shoes are so beautiful 
I sometimes just leave them out of their box just to admire them.   My husband finds it cute and that helped him overcome their price.... (Although I got them on sale, the price tag was anyway HUGE, especially for a man!  But when I am happy, he is happy too)


----------



## Lvgirl71

JDN said:


> Congrats LV!!!! They look great on you!!!



Thanks JDN, I'm just glad I didn't get the 38 bc it would have been too tight I think. I'm lusting after the red too but don't know if it will go with that much.


----------



## JDN

Lvgirl71 said:


> Thanks JDN, I'm just glad I didn't get the 38 bc it would have been too tight I think. I'm lusting after the red too but don't know if it will go with that much.



Love the red too!!!! I'm thinking about selling my nude and blue ones to fund either the red or the black 

Both pairs are a 37 and think I need a 36 or 36.5


----------



## Lvgirl71

JDN said:


> Love the red too!!!! I'm thinking about selling my nude and blue ones to fund either the red or the black
> 
> Both pairs are a 37 and think I need a 36 or 36.5



Omg the blk is a must!! I was torn between gold or silver studs but in real life the gold is TDF and still go with silver accessories


----------



## PollyGal

Thanks so much for the advice LVgirl 
I am torn between the leather and suede black pair!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

PollyGal said:


> Thanks so much for the advice LVgirl
> I am torn between the leather and suede black pair!!



I would pick the leather any day over suede, leather will hold up better over the years and less maintenance. You would have to protect them with a suede guard, plus it looks dingy after a while!


----------



## PollyGal

Lvgirl71 said:


> I would pick the leather any day over suede, leather will hold up better over the years and less maintenance. You would have to protect them with a suede guard, plus it looks dingy after a while!



That's all true, I guess but I think they look so luxurious! And, where I live it never stops raining so....!


----------



## inch

After months (almost a year!) of lusting over these shoes, I finally ordered a pair. Beyond excited is an understatement! Will be the longest 4 day wait ever!


----------



## jellybebe

inch said:


> After months (almost a year!) of lusting over these shoes, I finally ordered a pair. Beyond excited is an understatement! Will be the longest 4 day wait ever!



Congrats, how exciting! These shoes are amazing. Definitely classics.


----------



## Lvgirl71

inch said:


> After months (almost a year!) of lusting over these shoes, I finally ordered a pair. Beyond excited is an understatement! Will be the longest 4 day wait ever!



Congrats! Which ones did you order?


----------



## inch

Black leather with gold studs. Nap were the only place I could find a 34. Fingers crossed they fit.


----------



## ang_c

Hi ladies
I'm new to this forum. I've recently become obsessed with these amazing boots. I just caved this morning and ordered the last size 39 on black/silver on NAP. In suffering with the most awful buyers remorse - these are so expensive and I've recently purchased a few other big ticket items. Is there anyone who has regretted this purchase?


----------



## l.ch.

ang_c said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm new to this forum. I've recently become obsessed with these amazing boots. I just caved this morning and ordered the last size 39 on black/silver on NAP. In suffering with the most awful buyers remorse - these are so expensive and I've recently purchased a few other big ticket items. Is there anyone who has regretted this purchase?


Hi, there! I had huge buyer's remorse too on my nude pink susannas, although I bought them on sale. I wouldn't say I have regretted buying them. They are beyond beautiful and good quality shoes. They are comfortable and exceptional. They really draw attention where I live, but I think in a more fashion savvy environment you will be fine. They lift every outfit. I needed sometime to figure out how I was going to wear them, but now I wear them with almost everything.
The black ones are for sure more versatile, since I am afraid that my light coloured ones are going to be stained in the rain. This is my only regret.: That I am afraid to wear them in the rain. Otherwise, I really don't regret having bought them. I hope you enjoy them, when they arrive. Sorry for my long and a little rant-ish reply...


----------



## ang_c

Hi l.ch 
Thanks for your response! It has made me feel better. The boots should arrive tomorrow. I can't wait to see them. I live in the inner suburbs of a major city so high fashion items don't stand out. 
I will send an update on my thoughts tomorrow when u receive them. 
Ps I love the nude ones. If I wasn't sure that I would destroy them (I walk a lot) I would have bought those or the grey. I think they look so subtly beautiful in a paler colour.


----------



## l.ch.

ang_c said:


> Hi l.ch
> Thanks for your response! It has made me feel better. The boots should arrive tomorrow. I can't wait to see them. I live in the inner suburbs of a major city so high fashion items don't stand out.
> I will send an update on my thoughts tomorrow when u receive them.
> Ps I love the nude ones. If I wasn't sure that I would destroy them (I walk a lot) I would have bought those or the grey. I think they look so subtly beautiful in a paler colour.


You are very welcome! I am sure you are going to like these boots so much! They are really walkable, since you say you walk a lot, I thought it might matter to you. 
Enjoy them and best of luck!


----------



## gmo

ang_c said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm new to this forum. I've recently become obsessed with these amazing boots. I just caved this morning and ordered the last size 39 on black/silver on NAP. In suffering with the most awful buyers remorse - these are so expensive and I've recently purchased a few other big ticket items. Is there anyone who has regretted this purchase?



I have black/gold and red/gold, both of which I bought at a lower price (black new on eBay, red new through consignment). Even with a discount, they were a splurge for me. I don't regret it one bit, even with my more limited student budget. I had to save for them and spend more smartly but I'm so glad I did. I find myself wearing them with everything. I live in Boston where you see some fashionable people but nothing like NYC for example (I think it was GQ that called us the worst dressed city), so my boots do stand out somewhat depending on where I am (in my neighborhood yes, in Beacon Hill or Back Bay maybe not as much).


----------



## ang_c

The boots arrived. Holy c...! They are stunning. I really wasn't sure if I'd like them. I thought they might be too much for me it look too long but WOW they are amazing. I'm still debating whether to keep them due to cost but I know deep down inside I'm a goner ... 
Pics (not great quality - dark, apologies)


----------



## ang_c

Sorry I meant or they looked too long (because they are more pointy than the IM dickers) but auto correct did something strange.


----------



## l.ch.

ang_c said:


> Sorry I meant or they looked too long (because they are more pointy than the IM dickers) but auto correct did something strange.


B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L! They look sooooo good on you. I was debating to send them back too, but then.... I fell in love and couldn't send them back.... 
I hope you decide to keep and enjoy them!


----------



## Straight-Laced

ang_c said:


> The boots arrived. Holy c...! They are stunning. I really wasn't sure if I'd like them. I thought they might be too much for me it look too long but WOW they are amazing. I'm still debating whether to keep them due to cost but I know deep down inside I'm a goner ...
> Pics (not great quality - dark, apologies)




Look great on you!!!
Remember when it comes to considering the cost you'll be wearing them for years, and they're really comfy and well made.  I love the look of them when they're a bit older and worn in too


----------



## rdgldy

ang_c said:


> The boots arrived. Holy c...! They are stunning. I really wasn't sure if I'd like them. I thought they might be too much for me it look too long but WOW they are amazing. I'm still debating whether to keep them due to cost but I know deep down inside I'm a goner ...
> Pics (not great quality - dark, apologies)




You need to keep them!  They're gorgeous!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

ang_c said:


> The boots arrived. Holy c...! They are stunning. I really wasn't sure if I'd like them. I thought they might be too much for me it look too long but WOW they are amazing. I'm still debating whether to keep them due to cost but I know deep down inside I'm a goner ...
> Pics (not great quality - dark, apologies)



I felt the same way at first, the most I've ever spent for one pair of shoes, but I love these so much, well worth it for something you Love and wear for many years to come!!


----------



## ang_c

Good advice ladies. I don't think I can give them up. I will try a few outfit combos on the weekend to make sure. I love how soft and supple the leather is. I didn't expect that at all.

What style of jeans do you prefer with these? Skinny or boyfriend?


----------



## Lvgirl71

ang_c said:


> Good advice ladies. I don't think I can give them up. I will try a few outfit combos on the weekend to make sure. I love how soft and supple the leather is. I didn't expect that at all.
> 
> What style of jeans do you prefer with these? Skinny or boyfriend?



I prefer skinny jeans


----------



## ang_c

Thanks Lvgirl. 

What about leather jackets? Too much with a balenciaga quilted?


----------



## l.ch.

I like them with both. I personally can't pull them off with boyfriend jeans, but I like the look on others. And I think a leather jacket is great, especially if it is balenciaga. With a simple t-shirt it is going to look amazing! 
I like them with big, chunky knits too. Like a chunky, long cardigan or a slouchy sweater and skinny jeans or pants. 
Dresses and skirts, too. The cut of the boots is so flattering, that they look nice. even with knee-length skirts. Mini skirts, of course are the best. I haven't tried them with long lengths yet, but I imagine a long, straight jersey dress, maybe with a side slit and a chunky, textured cardigan, will look very nice too.


----------



## ang_c

Awesome suggestions l.ch thank you. I can't really pull off boyfriend jeans either. They require heels and I only really wear heels at work.


----------



## WingNut

For all of you that are hesitating about these boots or unsure of their value, I was in the same boat when I first saw them. I am such an anti-bling (well, except for jewelry - I just don't like it on my clothes) person that I really didn't "get" them at first. I was in a bit of a pinch trying to enhance my wardrobe with appropriate cooler-weather shoes so I thought I'd take the plunge. Knowing they sell out quickly, and getting the sizing info I needed here, I kissed my CC and ordered 2 pairs: Black with gold, and red with gold. 

When they arrived I was like....whoa! SOOO comfy. Just a bit outside my comfort zone and really $$$.

Fast forward a few weeks and I find myself trying to find situations in which to wear them. Wore my black ones today to work....Lanvin long cardi, long white T, skinny HL grey pants. LOVE them. LOVE! They are just the right thing to elevate an otherwise minimalist outfit.

Sorry hard to get a good photo in the office bathroom


----------



## l.ch.

WingNut said:


> For all of you that are hesitating about these boots or unsure of their value, I was in the same boat when I first saw them. I am such an anti-bling (well, except for jewelry - I just don't like it on my clothes) person that I really didn't "get" them at first. I was in a bit of a pinch trying to enhance my wardrobe with appropriate cooler-weather shoes so I thought I'd take the plunge. Knowing they sell out quickly, and getting the sizing info I needed here, I kissed my CC and ordered 2 pairs: Black with gold, and red with gold.
> 
> When they arrived I was like....whoa! SOOO comfy. Just a bit outside my comfort zone and really $$$.
> 
> Fast forward a few weeks and I find myself trying to find situations in which to wear them. Wore my black ones today to work....Lanvin long cardi, long white T, skinny HL grey pants. LOVE them. LOVE! They are just the right thing to elevate an otherwise minimalist outfit.
> 
> Sorry hard to get a good photo in the office bathroom


Wow! You look great!


----------



## bagsforme

Kourtney Kardashian has been wearing them lately with shorts.

Its a great look but when I tried it, my legs look like stumps. They cut off my legs.  Maybe I need shorter shorts.  :shame:


----------



## rdgldy

great look!



WingNut said:


> For all of you that are hesitating about these boots or unsure of their value, I was in the same boat when I first saw them. I am such an anti-bling (well, except for jewelry - I just don't like it on my clothes) person that I really didn't "get" them at first. I was in a bit of a pinch trying to enhance my wardrobe with appropriate cooler-weather shoes so I thought I'd take the plunge. Knowing they sell out quickly, and getting the sizing info I needed here, I kissed my CC and ordered 2 pairs: Black with gold, and red with gold.
> 
> When they arrived I was like....whoa! SOOO comfy. Just a bit outside my comfort zone and really $$$.
> 
> Fast forward a few weeks and I find myself trying to find situations in which to wear them. Wore my black ones today to work....Lanvin long cardi, long white T, skinny HL grey pants. LOVE them. LOVE! They are just the right thing to elevate an otherwise minimalist outfit.
> 
> Sorry hard to get a good photo in the office bathroom


----------



## ang_c

WingNut - thank you. They look amazing in you. 

I still haven't worn them. Not sure what's holding me back....


----------



## WingNut

ang_c said:


> WingNut - thank you. They look amazing in you.
> 
> I still haven't worn them. Not sure what's holding me back....



You're welcome! I was really hesitant at first also, so for my first outing I picked a day I had to drive a few hours for an appointment. It was very casual, so I could get used to them & see how I felt. That was with the red ones & was very comfortable in them... Although at first I was thinking "is everyone staring at my shoes?!?"


----------



## ang_c

Hi WingNut
Took the net-a-porter tags off them & threw out the box last night so I'm committed to keeping them. Now that I've don't that I actually can't wait to wear them. I think it was the indecision that was killing me. 
Thanks for your help with this


----------



## WingNut

ang_c said:


> Hi WingNut
> Took the net-a-porter tags off them & threw out the box last night so I'm committed to keeping them. Now that I've don't that I actually can't wait to wear them. I think it was the indecision that was killing me.
> Thanks for your help with this



Awesome! Now let's see some more modeling shots


----------



## Martyp

Hello!
One of my friend in Paris got a brand new pair in cipria color in size 40 (Italian size) for 790$. Do you think it's a good deal?


----------



## ilsecita

Martyp said:


> Hello!
> One of my friend in Paris got a brand new pair in cipria color in size 40 (Italian size) for 790$. Do you think it's a good deal?



Not really. Those were on sale in the US too this past season and the lowest I saw them was $450.


----------



## Martyp

ilsecita said:


> Not really. Those were on sale in the US too this past season and the lowest I saw them was $450.



Ok, thanks


----------



## JDN

After contemplating for over a year, I finally placed an order for the black Susannas with gold studs tonight...had the hardest time figuring out if I wanted gold or silver studs....but I figured my other 3 pairs have silver studs, so it'd be nice to have a pair with gold  can't wait to get them!


----------



## l.ch.

Ladies, i have a question. Would you take your Susannas on vacation? I am travelling to Scotland for 10 days. I am attending a wedding at the end of my journey, but we will be travelling through the Highlands too. We are visiting Glasgow and Edinburgh as well. I am really confused, because the weather can be everything from really bad to mild and although my trip is long, I have to pack as light as I can.
I have packed: hiking shoes, flat black booties, high-heeled pumps for the wedding and I would like to take my short hunter boots and the Susannas (in nude pink). I think, since they are a light colour, it isn't worth it taking them with me, as I think it will be raining most of the time.... I don't want them to be ruined....
What do you think?


----------



## JDN

l.ch. said:


> Ladies, i have a question. Would you take your Susannas on vacation? I am travelling to Scotland for 10 days. I am attending a wedding at the end of my journey, but we will be travelling through the Highlands too. We are visiting Glasgow and Edinburgh as well. I am really confused, because the weather can be everything from really bad to mild and although my trip is long, I have to pack as light as I can.
> I have packed: hiking shoes, flat black booties, high-heeled pumps for the wedding and I would like to take my short hunter boots and the Susannas (in nude pink). I think, since they are a light colour, it isn't worth it taking them with me, as I think it will be raining most of the time.... I don't want them to be ruined....
> What do you think?



Prob not a good idea esp for such a light colored pair in the rain....and they are so heavy to carry if you won't be able to wear them....I was planning to take the black ones that I ordered last night to Hong Kong and Shanghai with me in Dec but kinda afraid considering how beat up my black f+b eternity boots look after wearing them there last year

That said, I'll prob still take mine with me, but only wear them in HK and not Sh


----------



## l.ch.

JDN said:


> Prob not a good idea esp for such a light colored pair in the rain....and they are so heavy to carry if you won't be able to wear them....I was planning to take the black ones that I ordered last night to Hong Kong and Shanghai with me in Dec but kinda afraid considering how beat up my black f+b eternity boots look after wearing them there last year
> 
> That said, I'll prob still take mine with me, but only wear them in HK and not Sh


Thanks for your reply, JDN! You are probably right.... I was leaning towards not taking them with me, but I thought they might just fit into my over-packed suitcase....


----------



## jellybebe

l.ch. said:


> Ladies, i have a question. Would you take your Susannas on vacation? I am travelling to Scotland for 10 days. I am attending a wedding at the end of my journey, but we will be travelling through the Highlands too. We are visiting Glasgow and Edinburgh as well. I am really confused, because the weather can be everything from really bad to mild and although my trip is long, I have to pack as light as I can.
> I have packed: hiking shoes, flat black booties, high-heeled pumps for the wedding and I would like to take my short hunter boots and the Susannas (in nude pink). I think, since they are a light colour, it isn't worth it taking them with me, as I think it will be raining most of the time.... I don't want them to be ruined....
> What do you think?



I often take mine with me on vacation but I have the black ones and sort of like how they look when they are a bit worn. I don't think the nude ones would look very nice after being out in the rain...


----------



## l.ch.

jellybebe said:


> I often take mine with me on vacation but I have the black ones and sort of like how they look when they are a bit worn. I don't think the nude ones would look very nice after being out in the rain...


Thanks, jellybebe! You are right, black is more "rain resistant" 
Anyway, problem solved, it seems I can't make everything fit in my suitcase, so I am leaving them at home....


----------



## ang_c

I agree l.ch. it's not worth the risk for the nude colour. They're too beautiful to risk it. Plus that moody Scotland weather will suit dark neutrals so your capsule wardrobe will probably veer in that direction. 
Sounds like a great trip!!


----------



## l.ch.

ang_c said:


> I agree l.ch. it's not worth the risk for the nude colour. They're too beautiful to risk it. Plus that moody Scotland weather will suit dark neutrals so your capsule wardrobe will probably veer in that direction.
> Sounds like a great trip!!


Yes, I hope it will be! I am at theairport now. The Susannas stayed at home, though.....


----------



## ang_c

l.ch. said:


> Yes, I hope it will be! I am at theairport now. The Susannas stayed at home, though.....



Have a great time!


----------



## Catsandbags

New to the forum  I gotmy boots in August and I was also hesitant on how to wear them. I have to say they are my fave pair of shoes and well worth the money! Incredibly flattering and they look great of all of you ladies.


----------



## JDN

Received my black/gold Susanna's today....Idk what I was expecting from a black pair...but it's so dark lol

I guess I'm used to the look of my grey, cipria and blue ones that the black just looks so strange...gonna have to play with it tonight  but I know I will keep it


----------



## Catsandbags

JDN said:


> Received my black/gold Susanna's today....Idk what I was expecting from a black pair...but it's so dark lol
> 
> I guess I'm used to the look of my grey, cipria and blue ones that the black just looks so strange...gonna have to play with it tonight  but I know I will keep it



I know what you mean about the black. You have the blue! I'm so jealous. Do you find that the grey goes with lots of outfits?


----------



## JDN

Catsandbags said:


> I know what you mean about the black. You have the blue! I'm so jealous. Do you find that the grey goes with lots of outfits?



I've only worn the blue ones once....the grey ones I've worn a ton....they r very neutral and go with a lot of different colors/outfits....the grey ones are prob my favorite....although I'm sure I will soon fall in love with the black ones btw, I love wearing these with bal motos


----------



## Catsandbags

the blue color is really beautiful. I could see just having them on display. I have worn the blush ones a ton , would love a grey pair. I am waiting for Chloe to do black with gunmetal ..I hope that happens!


----------



## Catsandbags

JDN said:


> I've only worn the blue ones once....the grey ones I've worn a ton....they r very neutral and go with a lot of different colors/outfits....the grey ones are prob my favorite....although I'm sure I will soon fall in love with the black ones bye, I love wearing these with bal motos



Absolutely go with bal ! I'm beginning to to wear the Chloe boots/bal jacket combo to death!


----------



## JDN

Catsandbags said:


> the blue color is really beautiful. I could see just having them on display. I have worn the blush ones a ton , would love a grey pair. I am waiting for Chloe to do black with gunmetal ..I hope that happens!



Black with gunmetal would be amazing!!!


----------



## Catsandbags

JDN said:


> Black with gunmetal would be amazing!!!



right!?! where can we put the request in?


----------



## ang_c

Hi ladies
I'm wearing my black chloe susannas for the first time today with grey current Elliot cropped skinny jeans, navy & white Breton top & Rick Owens leather jacket. I'm loving them & am very glad I kept them. They're so comfy, no breaking in required!!


----------



## Catsandbags

ang_c said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm wearing my black chloe susannas for the first time today with grey current Elliot cropped skinny jeans, navy & white Breton top & Rick Owens leather jacket. I'm loving them & am very glad I kept them. They're so comfy, no breaking in required!!



perfect outfit. What kind of Rick Owens jacket is it?


----------



## JDN

ang_c said:


> Hi ladies
> I'm wearing my black chloe susannas for the first time today with grey current Elliot cropped skinny jeans, navy & white Breton top & Rick Owens leather jacket. I'm loving them & am very glad I kept them. They're so comfy, no breaking in required!!



Pics please!!!


----------



## ang_c

JDN said:


> Pics please!!!



Hi JDN
Here you go. Not a very good one I'm afraid. The jacket is the calf leather classic moto bought in march this year. I also have a blistered lamb that I don't wear as much. They're great jackets I find. Quite different to the bal motos.


----------



## Catsandbags

ang_c said:


> Hi JDN
> Here you go. Not a very good one I'm afraid. The jacket is the calf leather classic moto bought in march this year. I also have a blistered lamb that I don't wear as much. They're great jackets I find. Quite different to the bal motos.
> 
> View attachment 2339120



Rick Owens is on my wish list , That one looks lovely on you.


----------



## ang_c

Catsandbags said:


> Rick Owens is on my wish list , That one looks lovely on you.



Thanks catsandbags! I highly recommend the jackets. They're much thinner than the bal motos which works in the Aus climate better.


----------



## JDN

ang_c said:


> Hi JDN
> Here you go. Not a very good one I'm afraid. The jacket is the calf leather classic moto bought in march this year. I also have a blistered lamb that I don't wear as much. They're great jackets I find. Quite different to the bal motos.
> 
> View attachment 2339120



Love it!!! I have an RO in DNA dust....can't wait to wear it again  
I've only worn it once...I'm just glad I'm not hooked on them (yet) and feel the need to get one in every color like I do with bals lol


----------



## Catsandbags

Right now I have a paper thin leather jacket from Veda. It's very nice but I want to replace it with a Rick Owens. How does the blister leather differ?


----------



## ang_c

Love the Dust colour JDN. I'm a black moto girl. No other colours so that makes it easier


----------



## JDN

ang_c said:


> Love the Dust colour JDN. I'm a black moto girl. No other colours so that makes it easier



Lol....lucky you!!!


----------



## WingNut

ang_c said:


> Hi JDN
> Here you go. Not a very good one I'm afraid. The jacket is the calf leather classic moto bought in march this year. I also have a blistered lamb that I don't wear as much. They're great jackets I find. Quite different to the bal motos.
> 
> View attachment 2339120



This is a great look!


----------



## rdgldy

JDN said:


> I've only worn the blue ones once....the grey ones I've worn a ton....they r very neutral and go with a lot of different colors/outfits....the grey ones are prob my favorite....although I'm sure I will soon fall in love with the black ones btw, I love wearing these with bal motos


The black/gold are amazing!!! You will definitely fall in love with them


----------



## ang_c

Catsandbags said:


> Right now I have a paper thin leather jacket from Veda. It's very nice but I want to replace it with a Rick Owens. How does the blister leather differ?



The blister looks like a cross between suede and fabric. It's a very different but interesting look. I've been debating whether I can get away with it at work (I work in a corporate environment). If you're after more of a leather look then don't get the blistered leather. Hope that helps


----------



## rdgldy

my red babies today!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## Catsandbags

ang_c said:


> The blister looks like a cross between suede and fabric. It's a very different but interesting look. I've been debating whether I can get away with it at work (I work in a corporate environment). If you're after more of a leather look then don't get the blistered leather. Hope that helps



It helps, thank you! Could you wear it to work once (and bring a back up jacket if you feel uncomfortable).


----------



## ang_c

Catsandbags said:


> It helps, thank you! Could you wear it to work once (and bring a back up jacket if you feel uncomfortable).



Good idea. I always have a cardi at work already for days when my blazer is too restrictive.


----------



## kathyno

Hi Ladies, I have been lurking on this forum for a while now.  I have a quick question... Are these boots comfortable enough that you could walk in them for miles, or only for short periods? Please let me know! I am thinking of taking mine on a trip to Europe but we will be doing A LOT of walking. TIA


----------



## ilsecita

kathyno said:


> Hi Ladies, I have been lurking on this forum for a while now.  I have a quick question... Are these boots comfortable enough that you could walk in them for miles, or only for short periods? Please let me know! I am thinking of taking mine on a trip to Europe but we will be doing A LOT of walking. TIA



Soooo comfortable! I've worn these to all day music festivals and they couldn't be comfier! They're perfection.


----------



## Catsandbags

kathyno said:


> Hi Ladies, I have been lurking on this forum for a while now.  I have a quick question... Are these boots comfortable enough that you could walk in them for miles, or only for short periods? Please let me know! I am thinking of taking mine on a trip to Europe but we will be doing A LOT of walking. TIA



They really are surprisingly comfortable! I've worn them walking in New York City and they held up great.


----------



## lovin_bags

Hey everyone,
Apologies if there is already a thread or posts on this topic (I can't find any so far though) but I was wondering if anyone has had issues with missing studs? I'm referring to the tiny, 2mm nailhead studs which make up the all-over design.
I have a few pairs of Susannas, and have silver and gold studs missing on a couple of pairs. I cannot find 2mm silver or gold nailhead studs anywhere online. Has anyone had this issue, and have you had any luck in finding suitable replacement studs?
Thanks loads in advance!


----------



## JDN

lovin_bags said:


> Hey everyone,
> Apologies if there is already a thread or posts on this topic (I can't find any so far though) but I was wondering if anyone has had issues with missing studs? I'm referring to the tiny, 2mm nailhead studs which make up the all-over design.
> I have a few pairs of Susannas, and have silver and gold studs missing on a couple of pairs. I cannot find 2mm silver or gold nailhead studs anywhere online. Has anyone had this issue, and have you had any luck in finding suitable replacement studs?
> Thanks loads in advance!



Oh no!!! I've had a fear of that happening but I haven't heard it happening to anyone yet. Is it really noticeable? Can you post a pic?


----------



## lovin_bags

JDN said:


> Oh no!!! I've had a fear of that happening but I haven't heard it happening to anyone yet. Is it really noticeable? Can you post a pic?



I know - I guess I'm not very careful! Here are pics of the missing studs.


----------



## lovin_bags

JDN said:


> Oh no!!! I've had a fear of that happening but I haven't heard it happening to anyone yet. Is it really noticeable? Can you post a pic?



Here's the second pic. No, it's not really all that noticeable, thankfully...


----------



## boxermomof2

lovin_bags said:


> Hey everyone,
> Apologies if there is already a thread or posts on this topic (I can't find any so far though) but I was wondering if anyone has had issues with missing studs? I'm referring to the tiny, 2mm nailhead studs which make up the all-over design.
> I have a few pairs of Susannas, and have silver and gold studs missing on a couple of pairs. I cannot find 2mm silver or gold nailhead studs anywhere online. Has anyone had this issue, and have you had any luck in finding suitable replacement studs?
> Thanks loads in advance!



I haven't noticed any missing studs on mine...I'll check.
Have you tried contacting Chloe? My Isabel Marant boots lost studs and I contacted them asking for extra studs, and they sent back an offer to repair for free. I had to wait a few weeks, but they came back perfect.


----------



## lovin_bags

boxermomof2 said:


> I haven't noticed any missing studs on mine...I'll check.
> Have you tried contacting Chloe? My Isabel Marant boots lost studs and I contacted them asking for extra studs, and they sent back an offer to repair for free. I had to wait a few weeks, but they came back perfect.


I have actually just contacted Chloe today - the boutique I bought them from is going to try to order some for me. Result! Not sure how long it will take though. That's good to hear that IM repaired your boots for you - one to bear in mind for future. Thanks loads for your suggestion. Will let you know how I get on in case you need to know for future (hopefully you won't, though!)


----------



## purse collector

HI,

Do you guys know if these boots go on sale?  I would really love to own a pair but the price is a bit steep for me  :shame: as I am a SAHM.  These boots are drool worthy...please if anyone sees a pair any color on sale please pm me...I will forever be thankful.  You will make a stay-at-home mom super happy .   Are they tts?  if they are I'm a size 37.


----------



## Catsandbags

I think Forward by Elyse Walker might have a pair on sale.


----------



## JDN

lovin_bags said:


> I have actually just contacted Chloe today - the boutique I bought them from is going to try to order some for me. Result! Not sure how long it will take though. That's good to hear that IM repaired your boots for you - one to bear in mind for future. Thanks loads for your suggestion. Will let you know how I get on in case you need to know for future (hopefully you won't, though!)



Oh my!!! That's terrible!!! But glad that the boutique your purchased from is going to try to help you get some replacement pieces....


----------



## Catsandbags

JDN said:


> Oh my!!! That's terrible!!! But glad that the boutique your purchased from is going to try to help you get some replacement pieces....



I didn't know that missing studs were even possible on these shoes. I'm afraid to look closely at mine since I am extremely hard on footwear. I'm afraid I might find some missing.


----------



## boxermomof2

purse collector said:


> HI,
> 
> Do you guys know if these boots go on sale?  I would really love to own a pair but the price is a bit steep for me  :shame: as I am a SAHM.  These boots are drool worthy...please if anyone sees a pair any color on sale please pm me...I will forever be thankful.  You will make a stay-at-home mom super happy .  * Are they tts?  if they are I'm a size 37*.



They run about half size big. I'm usually a 37 and I needed a 36.5.


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## Catsandbags

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2350659


----------



## rdgldy

Catsandbags said:


> I love that combo.



thanks


----------



## Catsandbags

The pink ones are on sale at the outnet! $540


----------



## warriorwoman

Catsandbags said:


> The pink ones are on sale at the outnet! $540




No more! So sad - the pink ones were what I really wanted.


----------



## Catsandbags

I think that if you look around long enough you will find them . Last spring I found the Python ones for $500 and over the summer the pink ones for $500. You kind of have to turn into a scary stalker but hopefully you will get a pair!


----------



## warriorwoman

Catsandbags said:


> I think that if you look around long enough you will find them . Last spring I found the Python ones for $500 and over the summer the pink ones for $500. You kind of have to turn into a scary stalker but hopefully you will get a pair!




I have been!! I will keep trying... My other problem is that this boot runs big and it seems I will need a 5 or 5.5 which is hard to find. I am hoping they start making them more tts.

If anyone finds a 5 or 5.5 in any color on sale, lmk!!!!!!!


----------



## warriorwoman

for anyone who wears a size 41:

http://www.ekseption.es/spring-summer/susanna-booties-blue


----------



## Catsandbags

I think they have a size 5 left?


----------



## warriorwoman

You are right!


----------



## purse collector

boxermomof2 said:


> They run about half size big. I'm usually a 37 and I needed a 36.5.


 
Thanks for the sizing info...now I'm off to find these lovelies on sale...
A girl can wish


----------



## purse collector

Catsandbags said:


> I think Forward by Elyse Walker might have a pair on sale.


 
I checked...not my size.  I'm super sad 


Catsandbags said:


> The pink ones are on sale at the outnet! $540


 Gone...oh how I wish I can find these shoes on sale.:cry:


----------



## Catsandbags

purse collector said:


> I checked...not my size.  I'm super sad
> 
> Gone...oh how I wish I can find these shoes on sale.:cry:



I'll keep a look out !


----------



## purse collector

Catsandbags said:


> I'll keep a look out !


OMG! Thanks so much...I'm a 36.5 cuz they run 1/2 size big right?


----------



## Catsandbags

Yeah I think they run about a half size small. They are quite long.


----------



## Catsandbags

Rather they run a little big. I took a 9 which is at least a half size small for me. Sometimes I wear 10s


----------



## rdgldy

just ordered my fifth and final pair........


----------



## JDN

rdgldy said:


> just ordered my fifth and final pair........



Ooohhhh...which ones?


----------



## rdgldy

JDN said:


> Ooohhhh...which ones?


black with silver


----------



## JDN

rdgldy said:


> black with silver



Love those! Please post a family pic once you receive them


----------



## rdgldy

JDN said:


> Love those! Please post a family pic once you receive them



will do!!


----------



## HOT4LV

Lvgirl71 said:


> Okay my boots came in and I'm in Love, so glad they fit too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2304531
> View attachment 2304532




Love your boots and outfit!!


----------



## bem3231

Hi ladies!  I do not own these Chloe boots but just purchased the Anine Bing studded boots which are similar - here:

http://www.aninebing.com/products/boots-with-gold-studs

I am wondering if those of you who own the Chloe boots sprayed them with any protective spray or waterproofing product?  I would like to treat my boots but am not sure if products would harm or dull the studding?

Thank you!


----------



## Kseniula

warriorwoman said:


> No more! So sad - the pink ones were what I really wanted.



me too:/ ive been searching for ones on sale but no luck:/


----------



## lovely64

WingNut said:


> For all of you that are hesitating about these boots or unsure of their value, I was in the same boat when I first saw them. I am such an anti-bling (well, except for jewelry - I just don't like it on my clothes) person that I really didn't "get" them at first. I was in a bit of a pinch trying to enhance my wardrobe with appropriate cooler-weather shoes so I thought I'd take the plunge. Knowing they sell out quickly, and getting the sizing info I needed here, I kissed my CC and ordered 2 pairs: Black with gold, and red with gold.
> 
> When they arrived I was like....whoa! SOOO comfy. Just a bit outside my comfort zone and really $$$.
> 
> Fast forward a few weeks and I find myself trying to find situations in which to wear them. Wore my black ones today to work....Lanvin long cardi, long white T, skinny HL grey pants. LOVE them. LOVE! They are just the right thing to elevate an otherwise minimalist outfit.
> 
> Sorry hard to get a good photo in the office bathroom


 Great look dear!! I am very tempted!


----------



## Lvgirl71

HOT4LV said:


> Love your boots and outfit!!




Thank you &#128536;


----------



## WingNut

lovely64 said:


> Great look dear!! I am very tempted!



Thank you! You need them


----------



## lovely64

WingNut said:


> Thank you! You need them



Yes, I do! At least two pair! LOL!!


----------



## Catsandbags

I'm not sure what's going on with my iPhone camera buy here is a blurry picture of my pink boots!


----------



## am2022

Go get them and show us fast! 


lovely64 said:


> Yes, I do! At least two pair! LOL!!


----------



## am2022

I returned the black with gold pair to departement feminin as it was tight and haven't found a pair since!
I've been very protective of my gray pair as it rains here a lot!
If anybody stumbles on a black / gold at size 39.5 please PM me ladies !!!


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> Go get them and show us fast!



Lol! I will! They run a little large don't they? Half a size or a whole size?


----------



## Croatia

amacasa said:


> I returned the black with gold pair to departement feminin as it was tight and haven't found a pair since!
> I've been very protective of my gray pair as it rains here a lot!
> If anybody stumbles on a black / gold at size 39.5 please PM me ladies !!!


They have some on farfetch.com the black and gold with the red and gold are my favorite


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> I returned the black with gold pair to departement feminin as it was tight and haven't found a pair since!
> I've been very protective of my gray pair as it rains here a lot!
> If anybody stumbles on a black / gold at size 39.5 please PM me ladies !!!


 Do they carry Chloé? It´s the one online too, right? Other than NAP, mytheresa and maybe luisaviaroma do you know any other online site that carries them?


----------



## Brigitte031

lovely64 said:


> Do they carry Chloé? It´s the one online too, right? Other than NAP, mytheresa and maybe luisaviaroma do you know any other online site that carries them?


Has anyone seen these in a 34 online anywhere? I got my red pair in 34 on NAP but since then I haven't noticed anyone selling them. Or rather, are the new season boots still running one size big? I'm a size 5 and the 34 are perfect for me.


----------



## WingNut

lovely64 said:


> Lol! I will! They run a little large don't they? Half a size or a whole size?



I take a 37.5-38, and I got them in 37. They're perfect... So soft & comfy. Wearing the red ones now without docks...,


----------



## lovely64

WingNut said:


> I take a 37.5-38, and I got them in 37. They're perfect... So soft & comfy. Wearing the red ones now without docks...,



Without docks? Socks? Lol!

What size are you in hermes boots, valentino rockstud, jimmy choo? That will give me a better apreciation of what size I need.


----------



## ilsecita

lovely64 said:


> Without docks? Socks? Lol!
> 
> What size are you in hermes boots, valentino rockstud, jimmy choo? That will give me a better apreciation of what size I need.



My two cents,

My feet are wide at the fore foot but I have really skinny ankles (I know, weird, I should be a swimmer haha). I take 38 in Hermes, 38 or 38.5 in rockstuds (mostly bc they are pointy and the front of my foot is wide, 38 in celine, 37.5 in miu miu. (If u need any other brands ask me).

I got both my black and red Chloe's in 37.5, super comfy and have space for a thick sock if I want to be warm during the winter. Plus the leather is very supple so they'll mold to your foot too! Best boots ever.


----------



## WingNut

lovely64 said:


> Without docks? Socks? Lol!
> 
> What size are you in hermes boots, valentino rockstud, jimmy choo? That will give me a better apreciation of what size I need.



Oh my....lolololol.....that's what I get for replying on my iPhone!!! Funny girl you are 

Without SOCKS!!!

In Hermes boots I'm a 37.5. Valentino RS I'm a 37.5, Choo boots I'm a 37.5-8 depending on the style. IM Dickers I'm a 38....in Caleens I would be a 37.

My foot is wide in the front with a skinny heel.

These Chloe boots are longish but narrow. I *could* probably squeeze into a 36.5 but I'd never be able to wear my dock/socks, and I can wear thin ones with the 37s for colder weather.

Hope that helps more!


----------



## Catsandbags

I took a 9 and can wear very thin socks. I have taken 10s in rag and bone newburys and acne pistols. I take a 10/10.5 in loubs. 10 in Prada and  Valentino.


----------



## lovely64

ilsecita said:


> My two cents,
> 
> My feet are wide at the fore foot but I have really skinny ankles (I know, weird, I should be a swimmer haha). I take 38 in Hermes, 38 or 38.5 in rockstuds (mostly bc they are pointy and the front of my foot is wide, 38 in celine, 37.5 in miu miu. (If u need any other brands ask me).
> 
> I got both my black and red Chloe's in 37.5, super comfy and have space for a thick sock if I want to be warm during the winter. Plus the leather is very supple so they'll mold to your foot too! Best boots ever.


 You just described my feet and size, thanks for that! I am a 37,5 in Chloes I want the pale rose but I have only seen a pair in 38 and that would be too big for me.


----------



## lovely64

WingNut said:


> Oh my....lolololol.....that's what I get for replying on my iPhone!!! Funny girl you are
> 
> Without SOCKS!!!
> 
> In Hermes boots I'm a 37.5. Valentino RS I'm a 37.5, Choo boots I'm a 37.5-8 depending on the style. IM Dickers I'm a 38....in Caleens I would be a 37.
> 
> My foot is wide in the front with a skinny heel.
> 
> These Chloe boots are longish but narrow. I *could* probably squeeze into a 36.5 but I'd never be able to wear my dock/socks, and I can wear thin ones with the 37s for colder weather.
> 
> Hope that helps more!


 LOL!!! Yeah, I know, correction can be fun

Thank you, I can now see the light!!!


----------



## lovely64

Catsandbags said:


> I took a 9 and can wear very thin socks. I have taken 10s in rag and bone newburys and acne pistols. I take a 10/10.5 in loubs. 10 in Prada and  Valentino.


 Thanks, so I guess I could go down a whole size if I were to find the pale rose in a 37. I guess a cobbler can stretch a Little too.


----------



## Catsandbags

These will stretch. The leather is very supple and molds a bit, mine have stretched a little.


----------



## Croatia

Brigitte031 said:


> Has anyone seen these in a 34 online anywhere? I got my red pair in 34 on NAP but since then I haven't noticed anyone selling them. Or rather, are the new season boots still running one size big? I'm a size 5 and the 34 are perfect for me.


I just saw the black and gold in 34 on NAP, which ones are you looking for? You're so lucky I love the red ones


----------



## am2022

Hey kat sorry for the late reply.. Out camping with the kids and no wifi!
DF carried chloe for the last time that season that Susannas came
Out - If I knew they were doing that I could have hung on to
Those size 39!
Such a good
Price too - $927 shipped

Yes what you listed sounds about right !
Tessabit.com used to have them
Too!
What size do you wear? I shall keep an eye for you! 



lovely64 said:


> Do they carry Chloé? It´s the one online too, right? Other than NAP, mytheresa and maybe luisaviaroma do you know any other online site that carries them?


----------



## am2022

Thanks sweetie !



Croatia said:


> They have some on farfetch.com the black and gold with the red and gold are my favorite


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> Hey kat sorry for the late reply.. Out camping with the kids and no wifi!
> DF carried chloe for the last time that season that Susannas came
> Out - If I knew they were doing that I could have hung on to
> Those size 39!
> Such a good
> Price too - $927 shipped
> 
> Yes what you listed sounds about right !
> Tessabit.com used to have them
> Too!
> What size do you wear? I shall keep an eye for you!



Hi hun,

Have fun camping! I think Im a 37 or 37,5 in chloe. I saw black/gold on farfetch.com in 39,5 you are looking for them I think?

Hugs


----------



## LanaUK

lovely64 said:


> Thanks, so I guess I could go down a whole size if I were to find the pale rose in a 37. I guess a cobbler can stretch a Little too.



I have the pale rose ones in size 39 and I'm a size 39, and they definitely run a tiny bit large to size. If I wear them with thin socks they do feel quite roomy. Hope it helps!


----------



## lovely64

LanaUK said:


> I have the pale rose ones in size 39 and I'm a size 39, and they definitely run a tiny bit large to size. If I wear them with thin socks they do feel quite roomy. Hope it helps!



Thanks! I did try a pair in 38,5 but they felt two sizes to big, lol! I think 37,5 will be the best size for me or 38 and put a sole in it?


----------



## gmo

lovely64 said:


> Thanks! I did try a pair in 38,5 but they felt two sizes to big, lol! I think 37,5 will be the best size for me or 38 and put a sole in it?



Hi! I have 3 pairs, and they're all different sizes. I have black/gold in a 37, gray/silver in 37.5 and red/gold in 38. The best fitting pair is the 37.5. My normal size is a 38. I hope you find your perfect pair!


----------



## lovely64

gmo said:


> Hi! I have 3 pairs, and they're all different sizes. I have black/gold in a 37, gray/silver in 37.5 and red/gold in 38. The best fitting pair is the 37.5. My normal size is a 38. I hope you find your perfect pair!



Thank you!! Good to know!


----------



## Catsandbags

If any of you live in NYC area the plain version of these boots without the studs were $400 this weekend at the Chloe outlet at Woodbury .


----------



## Juliex3

Chloé shoes are included in the Saks Friends and Family sale!  25% off is just too good to pass up... They come up to a little over a thousand with tax!

Happy shopping!


----------



## saira1214

Juliex3 said:


> Chloé shoes are included in the Saks Friends and Family sale!  25% off is just too good to pass up... They come up to a little over a thousand with tax!
> 
> Happy shopping!



I just picked up a pair in Midnight. I'm a bit nervous though because they are a full size down from my normal size and I have somewhat wide-ish feet. I typically wear a 36 or 36.5, but I got these in 35 because the other sizes were sold-out.


----------



## am2022

Kat, Im sure Saks will ship internationally .
I didn't see the pale pink but the ivory with gold studs are there and that is pretty and versatile as well!!!
You get 25% off right now !!! Good luck dear! 


lovely64 said:


> You just described my feet and size, thanks for that! I am a 37,5 in Chloes I want the pale rose but I have only seen a pair in 38 and that would be too big for me.


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> Kat, Im sure Saks will ship internationally .
> I didn't see the pale pink but the ivory with gold studs are there and that is pretty and versatile as well!!!
> You get 25% off right now !!! Good luck dear!



Thanks! Unfortunately we pay between 35-40% custom fees(.


----------



## JDN

saira1214 said:


> I just picked up a pair in Midnight. I'm a bit nervous though because they are a full size down from my normal size and I have somewhat wide-ish feet. I typically wear a 36 or 36.5, but I got these in 35 because the other sizes were sold-out.




I think you should be safe  the midnight Susanna's are gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## saira1214

JDN said:


> I think you should be safe  the midnight Susanna's are gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!!!



Yay! Thanks hon!! I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## am2022

looking lovely!!! 



Lvgirl71 said:


> Okay my boots came in and I'm in Love, so glad they fit too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2304531
> View attachment 2304532


----------



## am2022

looking oh so lovely wingnut!!!  I do remember you - the alaia white dress thread with H medor clutch!!!  Yes, lovely both casual and formal!!!



WingNut said:


> For all of you that are hesitating about these boots or unsure of their value, I was in the same boat when I first saw them. I am such an anti-bling (well, except for jewelry - I just don't like it on my clothes) person that I really didn't "get" them at first. I was in a bit of a pinch trying to enhance my wardrobe with appropriate cooler-weather shoes so I thought I'd take the plunge. Knowing they sell out quickly, and getting the sizing info I needed here, I kissed my CC and ordered 2 pairs: Black with gold, and red with gold.
> 
> When they arrived I was like....whoa! SOOO comfy. Just a bit outside my comfort zone and really $$$.
> 
> Fast forward a few weeks and I find myself trying to find situations in which to wear them. Wore my black ones today to work....Lanvin long cardi, long white T, skinny HL grey pants. LOVE them. LOVE! They are just the right thing to elevate an otherwise minimalist outfit.
> 
> Sorry hard to get a good photo in the office bathroom


----------



## am2022

Here is an older pic lifted from the H forum!!!  My gray/ silver pair!!!


----------



## am2022

Owners of the Red ones.. .please please post reviews on them - esp versatility and if they look like they will stand the test of time?
I have nothing but black/ gray boots and wear black and gray clothes interspersed with a bit of white/ navy... I do love red and i think it brings good tidings and good luck ( the chinese in me  )
I look at the red ones and it can potentially wake up my wardrobe I think..
THoughts???


----------



## WingNut

amacasa said:


> looking oh so lovely wingnut!!!  I do remember you - the alaia white dress thread with H medor clutch!!!  Yes, lovely both casual and formal!!!



Awww! Thank you amacasa!   I've learned so much here on tPF!


----------



## WingNut

amacasa said:


> Owners of the Red ones.. .please please post reviews on them - esp versatility and if they look like they will stand the test of time?
> I have nothing but black/ gray boots and wear black and gray clothes interspersed with a bit of white/ navy... I do love red and i think it brings good tidings and good luck ( the chinese in me  )
> I look at the red ones and it can potentially wake up my wardrobe I think..
> THoughts???



I LOVE the red, amacasa! I was positively terrified of going with something that bright & blingy, but I LOVE THEM! So fun with jeans etc. I usually wear very neutral non-colors (and a lot of black)....but between these and my RC B30, I am in love with red!!!


----------



## am2022

Thanks WN!  Can I entice you to a mod pic pretty please??? I am very close to ordering.. but want a final convincing picture!!! 


WingNut said:


> I LOVE the red, amacasa! I was positively terrified of going with something that bright & blingy, but I LOVE THEM! So fun with jeans etc. I usually wear very neutral non-colors (and a lot of black)....but between these and my RC B30, I am in love with red!!!


----------



## WingNut

amacasa said:


> Thanks WN!  Can I entice you to a mod pic pretty please??? I am very close to ordering.. but want a final convincing picture!!!



Hmmmm will have to work on that. Wore them last week with cute outfit but forgot to take a pic! Meanwhile, everytime I walked by a mirror or something in which I could see my reflection I thought "oooh.....cute today!" (to me, it's quite an accomplishment to put something together.....)


----------



## WingNut

amacasa said:


> Thanks WN!  Can I entice you to a mod pic pretty please??? I am very close to ordering.. but want a final convincing picture!!!



Here you go....


----------



## am2022

OH so lovely!!! 

Okay im so ordering the reds now... Thanks WN!!! 


WingNut said:


> Here you go....
> 
> View attachment 2367646
> View attachment 2367647


----------



## WingNut

amacasa said:


> OH so lovely!!!
> 
> Okay im so ordering the reds now... Thanks WN!!!



Yay!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Glad you are ordering the red! Here are mine


----------



## am2022

What a bummer !
No worries ... We shall find you a pair 


lovely64 said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately we pay between 35-40% custom fees(.


----------



## am2022

Adorable !!! Wish me luck dear!


rdgldy said:


> Glad you are ordering the red! Here are mine
> View attachment 2367817


----------



## lovely64

WingNut said:


> Here you go....
> 
> View attachment 2367646
> View attachment 2367647



Omg! These are fab!!!!


----------



## lovely64

rdgldy said:


> Glad you are ordering the red! Here are mine
> View attachment 2367817



Love!!


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> Here is an older pic lifted from the H forum!!!  My gray/ silver pair!!!



Fantastic! I need these too, and red, and pale pink, lol!


----------



## WingNut

amacasa said:


> Here is an older pic lifted from the H forum!!!  My gray/ silver pair!!!



Now you are temptimg ME to get the gray/silver ones!


----------



## am2022

Go go go kat!! And there's the massai you authenticated !


lovely64 said:


> Fantastic! I need these too, and red, and pale pink, lol!


----------



## am2022

You really should ! The gray / silver will be your spring summer pair !!! 


WingNut said:


> Now you are temptimg ME to get the gray/silver ones!


----------



## jellybebe

I have to say, I still absolutely love these booties. They are classics for me for sure.


----------



## Kseniula

hey i've had my eye on those boots for a while now but i really can't justify paying almost 1000 for them. do you know when is the best time to look out for them on sale and where?


----------



## JDN

I think I need a red pair to balance my collection out


----------



## rdgldy

JDN said:


> I think I need a red pair to balance my collection out
> View attachment 2370016



yes, you do


----------



## warriorwoman

Kseniula said:


> me too:/ ive been searching for ones on sale but no luck:/



I did find a pair on ebay, but I am hesitant to purchase from ebay - especially due to the fit issues. I think I will go to Saks to size them and then continue my search!! I actually saw a pair in pink about a year ago before I realized how much I love them for $600 on sale but thought it was too much! I am regretting not buying them....However, now I am not sure what color I want anymore.


----------



## warriorwoman

JDN said:


> I think I need a red pair to balance my collection out
> View attachment 2370016


Wow! Nice collection!!


----------



## warriorwoman

I pulled the plug! I went to Saks yesterday to try on the boot and it turns out they were having friends and family - 25% off. I ordered the suede Burgundy but was not able to try it on. I hope it fits. That was the only color in my size. I looove the color but am nervous about suede - especially here in inclement Michigan. Anyone have experience with the suede?


----------



## rdgldy

warriorwoman said:


> I pulled the plug! I went to Saks yesterday to try on the boot and it turns out they were having friends and family - 25% off. I ordered the suede Burgundy but was not able to try it on. I hope it fits. That was the only color in my size. I looove the color but am nervous about suede - especially here in inclement Michigan. Anyone have experience with the suede?


no experience with suede, but congratulations!!!!


----------



## PollyGal

warriorwoman said:


> I pulled the plug! I went to Saks yesterday to try on the boot and it turns out they were having friends and family - 25% off. I ordered the suede Burgundy but was not able to try it on. I hope it fits. That was the only color in my size. I looove the color but am nervous about suede - especially here in inclement Michigan. Anyone have experience with the suede?



I adore both the look and feel of the suede versions - so sumptuous!
Am hoping to get a pair before Christmas! Well done


----------



## warriorwoman

PollyGal said:


> I adore both the look and feel of the suede versions - so sumptuous!
> Am hoping to get a pair before Christmas! Well done



Thanks! I can't wait to see them. They should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> I just picked up a pair in Midnight. I'm a bit nervous though because they are a full size down from my normal size and I have somewhat wide-ish feet. I typically wear a 36 or 36.5, but I got these in 35 because the other sizes were sold-out.



I received my midnight leather pair in 35 and they are gorgeous. I tried them on and they are very tight in width. The length is fine because I still have some toe room.  I heard that the leather stretches, but do these stretch significantly? I think I need quite a bit more width for them to be comfortable.  I'm nervous to wear them out and commit to them if they are always going to be crazy tight on me. Saks is sold out of the 35.5 unfortunately, or I would return them. Any insight is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Kseniula

hello ladies,
I'm looking for a nude pink Susanna in a size 37/37.5 any ideas where i might find them?


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> I received my midnight leather pair in 35 and they are gorgeous. I tried them on and they are very tight in width. The length is fine because I still have some toe room.  I heard that the leather stretches, but do these stretch significantly? I think I need quite a bit more width for them to be comfortable.  I'm nervous to wear them out and commit to them if they are always going to be crazy tight on me. Saks is sold out of the 35.5 unfortunately, or I would return them. Any insight is appreciated. Thank you.



Ladies, I would really appreciate your input. I am most likely going to return them this weekend and I do not want to if they will eventually stretch out.  Even with the discount, they are a very expensive shoe to own  if they do not fit or will not eventually fit.


----------



## IrisCole

saira1214 said:


> Ladies, I would really appreciate your input. I am most likely going to return them this weekend and I do not want to if they will eventually stretch out.  Even with the discount, they are a very expensive shoe to own  if they do not fit or will not eventually fit.



Do they have a 36? My feet are a little wide to begin with, but I go a whole size up in this boot; I'm normally a 39 in other Chloe styles, and wear a 40 in this boot.


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> I received my midnight leather pair in 35 and they are gorgeous. I tried them on and they are very tight in width. The length is fine because I still have some toe room.  I heard that the leather stretches, but do these stretch significantly? I think I need quite a bit more width for them to be comfortable.  I'm nervous to wear them out and commit to them if they are always going to be crazy tight on me. Saks is sold out of the 35.5 unfortunately, or I would return them. Any insight is appreciated. Thank you.





IrisCole said:


> Do they have a 36? My feet are a little wide to begin with, but I go a whole size up in this boot; I'm normally a 39 in other Chloe styles, and wear a 40 in this boot.



Oh really? All of the reviews I have seen said size down.  Unfortunately, they do not have a 36.  The length is good on these, but it is just the width.  Did you have to go a whole size up for the width or because they weren't long enough. They do have a 37 in stock, but I fear that may be too long.


----------



## Catsandbags

My feet are wide and the leather stretched a bit(these shoes are actually decently comfortable,  I've walked about 5 miles in them in city blocks). Although, I can only wear thin socks with them.  I sized down one whole size.


----------



## saira1214

Catsandbags said:


> My feet are wide and the leather stretched a bit(these shoes are actually decently comfortable,  I've walked about 5 miles in them in city blocks). Although, I can only wear thin socks with them.  I sized down one whole size.



How tight were they when you first tried them on? I tried them on without socks and could tell that my foot would start to tingle after awhile of wearing them.


----------



## Catsandbags

They were tight and I could barely wear them with socks. I wore pantyhose socks to break them in and they formed to my feet that way. Length was perfect so I think if I went up a size it would have been too big. They are still narrow but as long as I wear really thin socks I am fine.


----------



## JDN

saira1214 said:


> Oh really? All of the reviews I have seen said size down.  Unfortunately, they do not have a 36.  The length is good on these, but it is just the width.  Did you have to go a whole size up for the width or because they weren't long enough. They do have a 37 in stock, but I fear that may be too long.




Doesn't hurt to exchange to see, right?


----------



## saira1214

JDN said:


> Doesn't hurt to exchange to see, right?



I guess, but that is going two sizes up from what I have now and I do not think they are going to work. Plus, my local store does not have anything smaller than a 37.5 and I would have to exchange them online. I am just going to return them and wait for a 35.5 or 36. Thanks for your help, ladies.


----------



## JDN

saira1214 said:


> I guess, but that is going two sizes up from what I have now and I do not think they are going to work. Plus, my local store does not have anything smaller than a 37.5 and I would have to exchange them online. I am just going to return them and wait for a 35.5 or 36. Thanks for your help, ladies.




Sorry it didn't work out


----------



## kiska80

I finally gave in and bought the black with gold hardware. Now I feel bad for spending so much


----------



## JDN

kiska80 said:


> I finally gave in and bought the black with gold hardware. Now I feel bad for spending so much




You'll get over it once you start wearing them and realize how great they are  lol


----------



## Catsandbags

JDN said:


> You'll get over it once you start wearing them and realize how great they are  lol



I was like that to but I love mine so much, I don't even care how much they cost.


----------



## rdgldy

JDN said:


> You'll get over it once you start wearing them and realize how great they are  lol




yep!! five times over!!!!


----------



## am2022

It will be okay once you wear them... Show us pics fast so we can celebrate with you !


kiska80 said:


> I finally gave in and bought the black with gold hardware. Now I feel bad for spending so much


----------



## warriorwoman

My burgundy suede boots arrived today in a really nice package from Saks. The color was different than expected. They appear to be a deep red on the website, but they are more of a brownish red. Still very pretty though. I am always a 6 but I ordered a 5. They are a little tight in the width just in the front part of the shoe. The heal slips a little, too, so I am uncertain what to do. I am thinking of wearing them around the house for a few days to make sure they don't end up giving me blisters.


----------



## Brigitte031

warriorwoman said:


> My burgundy suede boots arrived today in a really nice package from Saks. The color was different than expected. They appear to be a deep red on the website, but they are more of a brownish red. Still very pretty though. I am always a 6 but I ordered a 5. They are a little tight in the width just in the front part of the shoe. The heal slips a little, too, so I am uncertain what to do. I am thinking of wearing them around the house for a few days to make sure they don't end up giving me blisters.



My boots gave me blisters the very first time I wore them, just walking around the mall for maybe half an hour... I wore them without socks. After that though they molded perfectly and beautifully to my feet and they're super comfy now  so don't let an initial wear confuse you! They will stretch!


----------



## Catsandbags

Brigitte031 said:


> My boots gave me blisters the very first time I wore them, just walking around the mall for maybe half an hour... I wore them without socks. After that though they molded perfectly and beautifully to my feet and they're super comfy now  so don't let an initial wear confuse you! They will stretch!



This happened to me almost exactly! My blisters were pretty bad but after the second wear the boots became one of my most comfortable shoe.


----------



## kiska80

JDN said:


> You'll get over it once you start wearing them and realize how great they are  lol


I think you're right!  They're just to good to return.


----------



## kiska80

amacasa said:


> It will be okay once you wear them... Show us pics fast so we can celebrate with you !


definitely!


----------



## saira1214

Wahoo! Was able to exchange my midnight size 35 for a midnight 35.5 pair!


----------



## gymangel812

picked up a black with gold studs pair instead of my pink/nude ones, I like them better in black


----------



## JDN

saira1214 said:


> Wahoo! Was able to exchange my midnight size 35 for a midnight 35.5 pair!




That's wonderful news!!!! Congrats!!! Mod pics pls!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

gymangel812 said:


> picked up a black with gold studs pair instead of my pink/nude ones, I like them better in black


fabulous!!!!!


----------



## saira1214

JDN said:


> That's wonderful news!!!! Congrats!!! Mod pics pls!!!!



As soon as I get my hot little hands on them, for sure!


----------



## lovemyangels

gymangel812 said:


> picked up a black with gold studs pair instead of my pink/nude ones, I like them better in black



S T U N N I N G!!!  Love the black and gold combo!


----------



## l.ch.

brigadeiro said:


> I thought I would start a FAQ thread on the Chloe Susan/Susanna/Suzanna studded booties, for easy reference to those interested in them, answered by those who have them, what do you all think?
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> _What colour boots do you have?_
> _Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)?_
> _Where did you buy yours?_
> _Do you find they run TTS? _
> _Did you size down/up? _
> _Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? _
> _Do you require insoles/heel grips?_
> _If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most?_
> _What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering?
> _
> _What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE._
> My red pair only arrived yesterday (wondering whether to keep them or get the black), so I will post my answers soon



So, after owing these amazing boots for some months, I think I am ready to answer the questions in original post....

1) nude pink
2) summer 2013
3) NAP
4) I bought them in my usual size. They run a little big, but it was the only size left on sale and I took NAP's advice that they run true to size. 
5) no, took my usual size
6) I don't think so, but I haven't worn them that much.
7) I don't think so
8) I only have one.....
9) I find them flattering, although I am fat. My height is 1,70m (5'7), hourglass figure.
10) I have worn them only with skinny jeans, but I am going to try other outfits too 

And I have a question to you, ladies. Lately, I' ve been thinking to wear my light- coloured boots with an all- black outfit during the winter, on a day that is not raining/ snowing. What do you think? Will it be too over the top? Is the nude pink colour only meant for spring/summer?


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Any opinions regarding preferences for either the 2008 lambskin ones and 2012 calf skins? I currently have both and have to sell one, but cant decide...


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Hell ladies!
After years of drooling and dreaming about these boots, my hubby surprised me this evening. He came home with the black leather Susannas with gold studs! &#128525; I'm over the moon and can't stop staring at them. 

A question: did you put a sole on them? And if so, before wearing them or after a few wears?
I'm afraid of ruining them &#128523;

Thanks ladies!


----------



## jellybebe

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hell ladies!
> After years of drooling and dreaming about these boots, my hubby surprised me this evening. He came home with the black leather Susannas with gold studs! &#128525; I'm over the moon and can't stop staring at them.
> 
> A question: did you put a sole on them? And if so, before wearing them or after a few wears?
> I'm afraid of ruining them &#128523;
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405185




So lucky! What a great surprise! I wore mine a few times before soling them but they are so slippery that I thought it would probably be dangerous not to sole them. Also I have gotten the heel caps (?) replaced because the original ones wear down quite quickly.


----------



## rdgldy

Congratulations!!! This is my favorite pair (don't tell my other 4)-I have not but soles on them and have worn them quite a lot.  I haven't found them that slippery.



*bunny*LV* said:


> Hell ladies!
> After years of drooling and dreaming about these boots, my hubby surprised me this evening. He came home with the black leather Susannas with gold studs! &#128525; I'm over the moon and can't stop staring at them.
> 
> A question: did you put a sole on them? And if so, before wearing them or after a few wears?
> I'm afraid of ruining them &#128523;
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405185


----------



## JDN

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hell ladies!
> After years of drooling and dreaming about these boots, my hubby surprised me this evening. He came home with the black leather Susannas with gold studs! &#128525; I'm over the moon and can't stop staring at them.
> 
> A question: did you put a sole on them? And if so, before wearing them or after a few wears?
> I'm afraid of ruining them &#128523;
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405185




What a sweet husband!!!!  congrats!!!! The black/gold Susanna's are my personal favorite


----------



## Suzie

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hell ladies!
> After years of drooling and dreaming about these boots, my hubby surprised me this evening. He came home with the black leather Susannas with gold studs! &#128525; I'm over the moon and can't stop staring at them.
> 
> A question: did you put a sole on them? And if so, before wearing them or after a few wears?
> I'm afraid of ruining them &#128523;
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405185


What a great hubby, I have pair oping toe and i need ideas on how to style them.


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Suzie said:


> What a great hubby, I have pair oping toe and i need ideas on how to style them.




Hi Suzie, congrats, which pair did you get?
Don't know for you, but here it's getting cold so I'm planning on wearing mine with:
- skinny jeans with a big knit sweater
- skinny boyfriend jeans with silk shirts
- black dressy trousers
- mini or midi skirts and thights

In warmer weather, I hope I'll wear them with shorts/skorts too. 

When I look at my closet, I think I can wear them with 90% of what I own. They really are perfect for my everyday style. 

Have fun finding outfits!


----------



## Catsandbags

Susie! Where it with a bal moto


----------



## Catsandbags

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hi Suzie, congrats, which pair did you get?
> Don't know for you, but here it's getting cold so I'm planning on wearing mine with:
> - skinny jeans with a big knit sweater
> - skinny boyfriend jeans with silk shirts
> - black dressy trousers
> - mini or midi skirts and thights
> 
> In warmer weather, I hope I'll wear them with shorts/skorts too.
> 
> When I look at my closet, I think I can wear them with 90% of what I own. They really are perfect for my everyday style.
> 
> Have fun finding outfits!



Do you think these shoes would look weird with a mini leather skirt? Do you think they would shorten legs?


----------



## Suzie

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hi Suzie, congrats, which pair did you get?
> Don't know for you, but here it's getting cold so I'm planning on wearing mine with:
> - skinny jeans with a big knit sweater
> - skinny boyfriend jeans with silk shirts
> - black dressy trousers
> - mini or midi skirts and thights
> 
> In warmer weather, I hope I'll wear them with shorts/skorts too.
> 
> When I look at my closet, I think I can wear them with 90% of what I own. They really are perfect for my everyday style.
> 
> Have fun finding outfits!



Thanks for your suggestions, I am 51 yo so won't wearing any minis or shorts!


----------



## Suzie

Catsandbags said:


> Susie! Where it with a bal moto



I will have to wait for next winter as it is warm here now.


----------



## Catsandbags

Suzie said:


> I will have to wait for next winter as it is warm here now.



that's right! I think you could do jeans on the bottom with a cardigan/tank on top or a silk blouse.


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Catsandbags said:


> Do you think these shoes would look weird with a mini leather skirt? Do you think they would shorten legs?




I'm quite short (163cm, so about 5"2 or "3 I think?) and don't find them shortening. 
I think I'll pair mine with a leather mini skirt (and leather shorts too) with a big knit cardi or sweater! I prefer to wear minis with flatter shoes to make it less 'sexy' for daytime or casual evenings. 
Will have fun in my closet this weekend trying on outfits with them 
Had them resoled today to be safe, so will wear them tomorrow for the first time!


----------



## flassh

l.ch. said:


> So, after owing these amazing boots for some months, I think I am ready to answer the questions in original post....
> 
> 1) nude pink
> 2) summer 2013
> 3) NAP
> 4) I bought them in my usual size. They run a little big, but it was the only size left on sale and I took NAP's advice that they run true to size.
> 5) no, took my usual size
> 6) I don't think so, but I haven't worn them that much.
> 7) I don't think so
> 8) I only have one.....
> 9) I find them flattering, although I am fat. My height is 1,70m (5'7), hourglass figure.
> 10) I have worn them only with skinny jeans, but I am going to try other outfits too
> 
> And I have a question to you, ladies. Lately, I' ve been thinking to wear my light- coloured boots with an all- black outfit during the winter, on a day that is not raining/ snowing. What do you think? Will it be too over the top? Is the nude pink colour only meant for spring/summer?


definitely not, I don't think this is over the top! I personally love the contrast with all black, it's beyond chic!


----------



## l.ch.

flassh said:


> definitely not, I don't think this is over the top! I personally love the contrast with all black, it's beyond chic!



Thank you, flassh! I actually wore them last week with an all black outfit and I really liked the combination! 
And then I stumbled upon an outfit  Caroline Blomst from Stockholm street style wore, with the cream ones! 

http://carolinesmode.com/caroline/art/287095/out__about/


----------



## flassh

l.ch. said:


> Thank you, flassh! I actually wore them last week with an all black outfit and I really liked the combination!
> And then I stumbled upon an outfit  Caroline Blomst from Stockholm street style wore, with the cream ones!
> 
> http://carolinesmode.com/caroline/art/287095/out__about/



yes!! see it's perfection! so lovely with all black. Which color do you have? (how do they hold up?) I'm so careful with mine- I have the blush pink Cipria and absolutely adore them, so versatile all year round! I love the cream ones too, def need to find a red though, a must have!


----------



## l.ch.

flassh said:


> yes!! see it's perfection! so lovely with all black. Which color do you have? (how do they hold up?) I'm so careful with mine- I have the blush pink Cipria and absolutely adore them, so versatile all year round! I love the cream ones too, def need to find a red though, a must have!



I have the nude pink ones, are they the same as yours? I am sorry, I don't know what Cipria is....
They hold up quite well, I used to be really careful, but now I am not that much any longer. I do have a slight problem with their wooden (?) edges, but that's because where I live there are many cobblestones..... I think they are getting scratched.....
The red ones are amazing, I love them! I hope you find them and rock them.


----------



## MyDogTink

Ladies- if I  am typically a size 8, what size would you recommend in these boots? If I can get my hands on them. They are consistently sold out in the states.


----------



## gmo

MyDogTink said:


> Ladies- if I  am typically a size 8, what size would you recommend in these boots? If I can get my hands on them. They are consistently sold out in the states.



I'm a size 8, too. I mentioned this before I think but I have 3 pairs in different sizes because like you, I'm in the States and grabbed whatever I could find. I have black/gold 37, grey/silver 37.5 and red/gold 38 -- they grey ones (37.5) fit me the best.


----------



## MyDogTink

Thanks! I'll definitely grab the 7 1/2 or 8 when I see something. I'll yet first fit the 7 1/2. ):


----------



## Suzie

Mine arrived today, here a couple of pics.


----------



## Suzie

Another one.


----------



## Catsandbags

those look great! How do you like them?


----------



## JDN

Suzie said:


> Mine arrived today, here a couple of pics.




Congrats!!! Are they what you expected? They look great on you!!!! Now you need to take some mod pics with a bal Moto


----------



## MyDogTink

Neiman Marcus has the clay color on pre-order to ship by Feb 7th. I think I am going to pre-order in both 37.5 and 38.


----------



## rdgldy

Suzie said:


> Mine arrived today, here a couple of pics.


   gorgeous!!!


----------



## am2022

congrats suzie.. how do you like them so far? 


Suzie said:


> Another one.


----------



## Suzie

Catsandbags said:


> those look great! How do you like them?



I really do like them, have yet to wear them out yet.


----------



## Suzie

JDN said:


> Congrats!!! Are they what you expected? They look great on you!!!! Now you need to take some mod pics with a bal Moto



Thank you, yes, they are what I expected as I had seen the black with gold studs in a department store here. Too hot here for Bal's or boots for that matter.


----------



## Suzie

rdgldy said:


> gorgeous!!!



Thank you.


----------



## Suzie

amacasa said:


> congrats suzie.. how do you like them so far?



They are great and true to size, just really a bit hot here to wear them.


----------



## lobelia26

hi ladies. im in love with these but SO confused about sizing! NAP says these run true to size - mind you they have given me wrong shoe sizing before..but is everyone's experience different? I'm normally 36, slightly wide feet and wonder if I should be 35.5 or 36 - thanks!!!


----------



## Suzie

lobelia26 said:


> hi ladies. im in love with these but SO confused about sizing! NAP says these run true to size - mind you they have given me wrong shoe sizing before..but is everyone's experience different? I'm normally 36, slightly wide feet and wonder if I should be 35.5 or 36 - thanks!!!



I am a size 39 and the 39 worked for me, maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## kiska80

I find them to be too big, but then again I have really skinny ankles. I wear a 35, and had to order these in a 34. Now they fit perfectly.


----------



## rdgldy

I do best going 1/2 size down from my TTS.


----------



## PollyGal

I went down a full size!


----------



## saira1214

I went a half size down, but I have semi-wide feet. I still haven't worn my midnight boots. I feel guilty for spending so much. I may return them.


----------



## saira1214

So I returned my midnight boots that I got during Saks friends and family sale and I feel better. I still want a pair, but I need to find them on mega sale. If anyone sees a pair in 5.5 in black, grey or cream, please let me know!! Thank you!


----------



## l.ch.

lobelia26 said:


> hi ladies. im in love with these but SO confused about sizing! NAP says these run true to size - mind you they have given me wrong shoe sizing before..but is everyone's experience different? I'm normally 36, slightly wide feet and wonder if I should be 35.5 or 36 - thanks!!!


I bought them in 38, my usual size and they fit perfect- i have the nude pink. My feet are normal, neither wide nor narrow.


----------



## lovely64

lobelia26 said:


> hi ladies. im in love with these but SO confused about sizing! NAP says these run true to size - mind you they have given me wrong shoe sizing before..but is everyone's experience different? I'm normally 36, slightly wide feet and wonder if I should be 35.5 or 36 - thanks!!!



It seems very odd. I'm a 38.5 and take 37.5 in these, I think I could even fit a 37! I have two pair and both are 37.5.

Here are my blue pair.


----------



## JDN

lovely64 said:


> It seems very odd. I'm a 38.5 and take 37.5 in these, I think I could even fit a 37! I have two pair and both are 37.5.
> 
> Here are my blue pair.
> 
> View attachment 2419416




I agree....I'm a 36.5 usually and I have Susanna's in 36 and 37....both are big....I prob need a 35.5....but with thick socks the 36s are fine


----------



## lovechanel920

Did the suede boots ever come in silver?


----------



## rdgldy

lovely64 said:


> It seems very odd. I'm a 38.5 and take 37.5 in these, I think I could even fit a 37! I have two pair and both are 37.5.
> 
> Here are my blue pair.
> 
> View attachment 2419416




I love everything about this picture!!! I need to pull my blue ones out of the closet!!!


----------



## l.ch.

lovely64 said:


> It seems very odd. I'm a 38.5 and take 37.5 in these, I think I could even fit a 37! I have two pair and both are 37.5.
> 
> Here are my blue pair.
> 
> View attachment 2419416


Wow! So beautiful!


----------



## lovely64

rdgldy said:


> I love everything about this picture!!! I need to pull my blue ones out of the closet!!!






l.ch. said:


> Wow! So beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## am2022

oh kat.. your photos always make me smile!!! lovely indeed! 


lovely64 said:


> It seems very odd. I'm a 38.5 and take 37.5 in these, I think I could even fit a 37! I have two pair and both are 37.5.
> 
> Here are my blue pair.
> 
> View attachment 2419416


----------



## 4purse

lovely64 said:


> It seems very odd. I'm a 38.5 and take 37.5 in these, I think I could even fit a 37! I have two pair and both are 37.5.
> 
> Here are my blue pair.
> 
> View attachment 2419416



That Blue is gorgeous. I agree about the sizing, I wear a US6 and bought 36 black but the loosened up too much. Today I got my Nude color in a 35 and they fit perfect...crazy sizing!


----------



## lovely64

4purse said:


> That Blue is gorgeous. I agree about the sizing, I wear a US6 and bought 36 black but the loosened up too much. Today I got my Nude color in a 35 and they fit perfect...crazy sizing!



Thank you! Nude is a great colour too! I have the pale pink but I need a black pair too, lol!


----------



## WingNut

lovely64 said:


> It seems very odd. I'm a 38.5 and take 37.5 in these, I think I could even fit a 37! I have two pair and both are 37.5.
> 
> Here are my blue pair.
> 
> View attachment 2419416



Those are stunning...but seriously I like everything you have on!!!


----------



## lovely64

WingNut said:


> Those are stunning...but seriously I like everything you have on!!!



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## lovely64

WingNut said:


> Those are stunning...but seriously I like everything you have on!!!



You also have the red ones, right? I bought a red pair of saint laurent since the susannah's are long gone. I still want a pair so I guess ebay is the way to go? I worry about fakes though!

Here is my substitute.


----------



## WingNut

lovely64 said:


> You also have the red ones, right? I bought a red pair of saint laurent since the susannah's are long gone. I still want a pair so I guess ebay is the way to go? I worry about fakes though!
> 
> Here is my substitute.
> 
> View attachment 2421474
> View attachment 2421476



Are those yours? Those are beautiful! In face, had I not jumped on the Chloe Susanna's bandwagon and actually succumbed to them I would have loved to have tried these St. Laurent ones..... But yes, I have the red ones and am so glad I got over my fear of the bling....


Is eBay really the only way for you? You could probably get them authenticated on here by someone.....


----------



## lovely64

WingNut said:


> Are those yours? Those are beautiful! In face, had I not jumped on the Chloe Susanna's bandwagon and actually succumbed to them I would have loved to have tried these St. Laurent ones..... But yes, I have the red ones and am so glad I got over my fear of the bling....
> 
> 
> Is eBay really the only way for you? You could probably get them authenticated on here by someone.....



Thanks! Yes, they are mine, and my leg too, lol.


----------



## AP11

I have been wanting these for so long&#8230; And finally got them (well they're a Christmas present so will have to wait a little to wear them). 
I got the black with silver studs from Saks, and best of all, they were on sale. Last pair was my size. It was meant to be 
They run TTS on me.


----------



## lovely64

Suzie said:


> Mine arrived today, here a couple of pics.


 Sorry for being late, I LOOOOOOVE them on you! I really need a black pair!


----------



## lovechanel920

AP11 said:


> I have been wanting these for so long And finally got them (well they're a Christmas present so will have to wait a little to wear them).
> I got the black with silver studs from Saks, and best of all, they were on sale. Last pair was my size. It was meant to be
> They run TTS on me.



Can you post the item number? Looking for the black and silver.


----------



## Suzie

lovely64 said:


> You also have the red ones, right? I bought a red pair of saint laurent since the susannah's are long gone. I still want a pair so I guess ebay is the way to go? I worry about fakes though!
> 
> Here is my substitute.
> 
> View attachment 2421474
> View attachment 2421476



Kat, these red beauties are gorgeous.


----------



## lovechanel920

Chloe owners, is this normal for of the straps to hang like that?  I just got some boots and the top strap is hanging like this, a little more, its as if you can see the circle part of the back of the strap

pic borrowed from sharkattackfashionblog


----------



## gymangel812

lovechanel920 said:


> Chloe owners, is this normal for of the straps to hang like that?  I just got some boots and the top strap is hanging like this, a little more, its as if you can see the circle part of the back of the strap
> 
> pic borrowed from sharkattackfashionblog


yes


----------



## Catsandbags

gymangel812 said:


> yes



Mine do this too I think it's because the straps are lambskin and the buckles are too heavy.


----------



## lovely64

Suzie said:


> Kat, these red beauties are gorgeous.



Thank you dear!


----------



## Brigitte031

lovechanel920 said:


> Chloe owners, is this normal for of the straps to hang like that?  I just got some boots and the top strap is hanging like this, a little more, its as if you can see the circle part of the back of the strap
> 
> pic borrowed from sharkattackfashionblog




Yes mine do this on one of the boots... I sat down cross-legged and the strap got bent inward for the duration in which I was sitting "on the boot" so to speak. The straps haven't been "upright" since but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## l.ch.

lovechanel920 said:


> Chloe owners, is this normal for of the straps to hang like that?  I just got some boots and the top strap is hanging like this, a little more, its as if you can see the circle part of the back of the strap
> 
> pic borrowed from sharkattackfashionblog


I know, other members already replied, but I just wanted to tell you that mine are like that too. So, I hope the more replies you get, the less worried you are


----------



## lovechanel920

Anyone know what the item number is to the black leather/silver ones from Saks? Thanks!


----------



## lovechanel920

Nvm got it


----------



## mizuvo

Not sure if this is appropriate. Mods, please delete if this is against forum rules.


Anyone interested in trading? I have a pair of Celtic Night Suede size 36.5. They are brand new and purchased from Bloomingdales.

I already have a pair of black and was hoping that the difference would be significant. But after looking at them for a week, I think its too similar to keep both.

Looking to trade for a pair of new or close to new ones in a different color. Message me if anyone is interested.

I am located in Los Angeles, Orange county area.


----------



## sweetierene

Any of them on sale now? TIA


----------



## PollyGal

I ordered a suede pair yesterday at 50% off! So happy!!


----------



## MyDogTink

sweetierene said:


> Any of them on sale now? TIA



I saw some on sale at SSense.com


----------



## lovechanel920

PollyGal said:


> I ordered a suede pair yesterday at 50% off! So happy!!




Which color?


----------



## PollyGal

lovechanel920 said:


> Which color?



Navy suede!


----------



## sweetierene

MyDogTink said:


> I saw some on sale at SSense.com




Just checked.. No my sizes left


----------



## littlegirlnyc

I found a black pair on sale for $900 last night, so I finally bought them! I'm nervous about the size though. I'm a true 7 and got a 37, as it was the only pair left. Hopefully it won't look like a clown shoe ahh I can't wait to get them, they just have to fit haha


----------



## Glamnatic

Omg I'm beyond excited!!! I just ordered my first pair of the susanna boots, I got them on sale at forward, reduced from 1245 to 685, they are in a navy suede color, perfect to match with jeans!!! I'm soo excited!! There are some sizes left, be quick, such a good price! www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayPr...leFBEW-en_US&cvosrc=affiliate.shopstyle_en_US


----------



## lovemyangels

Sad!  My size is not available   I am true US 7.5 and need to take Suzanna 36.5 otherwise my heels slip out.  That size is almost impossible to get, not to mention when it is on sale.


----------



## anitalatz

So I buckled and bought the black with gold size 38.5.  They arrived and are beautiful, so I wore them, without socks, for about 3.5 hours, some walking involved.  I had to part with my friend early as I couldn't stand the pain!! I have a blister on each inside heel that hurts like a mofo!! This was 4 days ago and I'm still in pain! I wanna cry thinking that I won't be able to wear them again 

Anyone have any tips? Its not that the shoe is too small, they fit fine.  Just the heel.  It seems as if its too stiff and this is why my heel rubs against the inside......


----------



## lovely64

anitalatz said:


> So I buckled and bought the black with gold size 38.5.  They arrived and are beautiful, so I wore them, without socks, for about 3.5 hours, some walking involved.  I had to part with my friend early as I couldn't stand the pain!! I have a blister on each inside heel that hurts like a mofo!! This was 4 days ago and I'm still in pain! I wanna cry thinking that I won't be able to wear them again
> 
> Anyone have any tips? Its not that the shoe is too small, they fit fine.  Just the heel.  It seems as if its too stiff and this is why my heel rubs against the inside......



Never wear new shoes without socks. I am usually a 38,5 but took 37,5 in mine and they are  roomy. I have not experienced any pain when wearing them.

Maybe place a heel insert to soften the contact with your heels?


----------



## lovely64

Here is my blue pair. Soon the black python will arrive!! I will then have three pair but still craving more, lol!


----------



## Catsandbags

anitalatz said:


> So I buckled and bought the black with gold size 38.5.  They arrived and are beautiful, so I wore them, without socks, for about 3.5 hours, some walking involved.  I had to part with my friend early as I couldn't stand the pain!! I have a blister on each inside heel that hurts like a mofo!! This was 4 days ago and I'm still in pain! I wanna cry thinking that I won't be able to wear them again
> 
> Anyone have any tips? Its not that the shoe is too small, they fit fine.  Just the heel.  It seems as if its too stiff and this is why my heel rubs against the inside......



I did this with my shoes as they felt  half a size too small. Get a pair of pantyhose socks. They are very thin, so they add no bulk but they will prevent blisters.


----------



## rdgldy

anitalatz said:


> So I buckled and bought the black with gold size 38.5.  They arrived and are beautiful, so I wore them, without socks, for about 3.5 hours, some walking involved.  I had to part with my friend early as I couldn't stand the pain!! I have a blister on each inside heel that hurts like a mofo!! This was 4 days ago and I'm still in pain! I wanna cry thinking that I won't be able to wear them again
> 
> Anyone have any tips? Its not that the shoe is too small, they fit fine.  Just the heel.  It seems as if its too stiff and this is why my heel rubs against the inside......


I have had the same experience as lovely64.  I do not need socks with mine either.  Maybe some moleskin at the back of the boots where your heel is rubbing?


----------



## rdgldy

lovely64 said:


> Here is my blue pair. Soon the black python will arrive!! I will then have three pair but still craving more, lol!
> 
> View attachment 2444335




I certainly get the addiction.  I can't wait to see your black python!! I have blue, grey, red, black with silver and black with gold.  I literally wear them everyday!!!


----------



## lovely64

rdgldy said:


> I certainly get the addiction.  I can't wait to see your black python!! I have blue, grey, red, black with silver and black with gold.  I literally wear them everyday!!!



You have a great collection! Best colours really! I could not find the black with silver or they would have bern my first choice. Hopefully my python arrive tomorrow!


----------



## saira1214

lovely64 said:


> Here is my blue pair. Soon the black python will arrive!! I will then have three pair but still craving more, lol!
> 
> View attachment 2444335



Are those the periwinkle blue ones? I wanted those so bad but could never find a size 35.5 that was in stock? Can I see some more photos? Love them!


----------



## lovely64

saira1214 said:


> Are those the periwinkle blue ones? I wanted those so bad but could never find a size 35.5 that was in stock? Can I see some more photos? Love them!



Yes, they are the periwinkle ones I will try to post more pix.


----------



## lovely64

saira1214 said:


> Are those the periwinkle blue ones? I wanted those so bad but could never find a size 35.5 that was in stock? Can I see some more photos? Love them!



Here is another picture.


----------



## saira1214

lovely64 said:


> Here is another picture.
> 
> View attachment 2445298



Love them!!


----------



## lovely64

saira1214 said:


> Love them!!


 Thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I so regret not buying the blue ones, I need a 36.5, do anyone know where I could be lucky to snap up a pair?


----------



## lovely64

caroulemapoulen said:


> I so regret not buying the blue ones, I need a 36.5, do anyone know where I could be lucky to snap up a pair?


 I will let you know if I see a pair. There is a site in France called Vestiairecollectives that you can check. Sellers from all over post their items for sale there and sometimes you can get lucky to find what you are looking for.


----------



## rdgldy

lovely64 said:


> I will let you know if I see a pair. There is a site in France called Vestiairecollectives that you can check. Sellers from all over post their items for sale there and sometimes you can get lucky to find what you are looking for.




This is great to know! Thanks.


----------



## Glamnatic

caroulemapoulen said:


> I so regret not buying the blue ones, I need a 36.5, do anyone know where I could be lucky to snap up a pair?




Not a blue pair but a red one in sale for 620 in 36.5 http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/chloe-susanna-ankle-boot-item-10484774.aspx


----------



## Solemony

At madisonlosangeles has a navy color one and I believe signing up for their newsletter gives you a 10% discount... Though not sure if that's the blue color you are looking for.


----------



## lovely64

rdgldy said:


> This is great to know! Thanks.


 Yw

I should not mention them since they have currently lost an hermes iphone case and an LV shawl that I shipped to them. They were all in one big package (if you live in france or the UK they will cover shipping but I am in Sweden so I pay myself to ship to them in France), with other items but those two have not been accounted for. Even though I shipped insured I cannot claim anything since they are the ones who lost my items. Almost 1,5K Worth of goods. Not good.

it should read vestiairecollective


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Glamnatic said:


> Not a blue pair but a red one in sale for 620 in 36.5 http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/chloe-susanna-ankle-boot-item-10484774.aspx



Uh, thank you! 



lovely64 said:


> I will let you know if I see a pair. There is a site in France called Vestiairecollectives that you can check. Sellers from all over post their items for sale there and sometimes you can get lucky to find what you are looking for.



Thank you! I'm already checking that site, I'll keep on looking.


----------



## rdgldy

lovely64 said:


> Yw
> 
> I should not mention them since they have currently lost an hermes iphone case and an LV shawl that I shipped to them. They were all in one big package (if you live in france or the UK they will cover shipping but I am in Sweden so I pay myself to ship to them in France), with other items but those two have not been accounted for. Even though I shipped insured I cannot claim anything since they are the ones who lost my items. Almost 1,5K Worth of goods. Not good.
> 
> it should read vestiairecollective




wow!  that's awful!


----------



## Glamnatic

Anyone  wears these boots with thick socks as they run large? I'm a sz 35 and got a sz 36 and they are big on me...so I'm debating whether to keep them or send them back, I tried them on with thick socks and I think I can make it work, but I want to hear some advice from you ladies, thanks!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Glamnatic said:


> Anyone  wears these boots with thick socks as they run large? I'm a sz 35 and got a sz 36 and they are big on me...so I'm debating whether to keep them or send them back, I tried them on with thick socks and I think I can make it work, but I want to hear some advice from you ladies, thanks!!




I would get your correct size. It's such a big difference to me between half sizes.


----------



## JDN

Glamnatic said:


> Anyone  wears these boots with thick socks as they run large? I'm a sz 35 and got a sz 36 and they are big on me...so I'm debating whether to keep them or send them back, I tried them on with thick socks and I think I can make it work, but I want to hear some advice from you ladies, thanks!!




I have 4 pairs and they are all big 
 but i find that wearing them with thick socks work...

But if ur size is still available, I'd try exchanging


----------



## Glamnatic

lovechanel920 said:


> I would get your correct size. It's such a big difference to me between half sizes.




The thing is I got them for sale at just 685, so they are sold out by now


----------



## JDN

Glamnatic said:


> The thing is I got them for sale at just 685, so they are sold out by now




Great price...if keep them and try to make it work...and if u find that they don't, I'm sure you won't have trouble finding someone to take them off ur hands


----------



## Glamnatic

JDN said:


> I have 4 pairs and they are all big
> but i find that wearing them with thick socks work...
> 
> But if ur size is still available, I'd try exchanging







JDN said:


> Great price...if keep them and try to make it work...and if u find that they don't, I'm sure you won't have trouble finding someone to take them off ur hands




Thanks! They run very big! I knew that but the price was so good I just made the purchase since the smallest size available at the time was 36...I think I will give it a try and as you say it will be easy to sell them at eBay if they don't work


----------



## JDN

Glamnatic said:


> Thanks! They run very big! I knew that but the price was so good I just made the purchase since the smallest size available at the time was 36...I think I will give it a try and as you say it will be easy to sell them at eBay if they don't work




I'm a US6.5 and have the Susanna's in 36 and 37...I added an insole in the 37s to make them work...but I do find myself not wearing them as much as I wear my 36s...
I'm not quite sure what I was thinking when I ordered 37s lol


----------



## Glamnatic

JDN said:


> I'm a US6.5 and have the Susanna's in 36 and 37...I added an insole in the 37s to make them work...but I do find myself not wearing them as much as I wear my 36s...
> I'm not quite sure what I was thinking when I ordered 37s lol




Lol impulse buy as mine? I mainly did it as I've wanted a pair for years but I could not afford full price. I will Walk with them around my apartment and decide...they are soo gorgeous tho it would be hard to let then go!

Ps: if anyone has a pair in sz 35 and wants to trade for a sz 36 in navy suede let me know


----------



## karinapricilla

Hi guys! I just bought this gorgeous susanna boots yesterday! Bought it at on pedder singapore with 50% off + 15%. So i bought this only for sgd $780 OMG i was so lucky! I got the midnight blue suede with gold studs. I am a size 37 for most heels/shoes, but for this i bought 37.5 just in case i want to wear thick socks or tights  Will post outfit picture soon!


----------



## lovechanel920

Glamnatic said:


> Lol impulse buy as mine? I mainly did it as I've wanted a pair for years but I could not afford full price. I will Walk with them around my apartment and decide...they are soo gorgeous tho it would be hard to let then go!
> 
> Ps: if anyone has a pair in sz 35 and wants to trade for a sz 36 in navy suede let me know



Where did you find yours from?

Are you usually a 5? I think sizing up .5 in the Susan's works well.


----------



## Glamnatic

lovechanel920 said:


> Where did you find yours from?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you usually a 5? I think sizing up .5 in the Susan's works well.




I got them at forward. Yes I'm a TTS 5,so these are big on me, I will try insoles  to make them work


----------



## PollyGal

Well done!!
We will soon be 'boot twins' mine are due for delivery this week!!


----------



## lovely64

Glamnatic said:


> Anyone  wears these boots with thick socks as they run large? I'm a sz 35 and got a sz 36 and they are big on me...so I'm debating whether to keep them or send them back, I tried them on with thick socks and I think I can make it work, but I want to hear some advice from you ladies, thanks!!



I take a full size smaller in them but still use fairly thick socks. If they have more sizes I woyld exchange them. If not, and they dont look like boats on you I'd keep them and add an insole too.

Here is the latest addition, black python w. gold.


----------



## Glamnatic

lovely64 said:


> I take a full size smaller in them but still use fairly thick socks. If they have more sizes I woyld exchange them. If not, and they dont look like boats on you I'd keep them and add an insole too.
> 
> Here is the latest addition, black python w. gold.
> 
> View attachment 2450034




Yours are amazing, congratulations!! Lol the word boats got me, I think they look kind of big on me, the best I can do I post modeling shots . What worries me is that I have small ankles and there is a big space between them and the front side of the boots


----------



## lovely64

Glamnatic said:


> Yours are amazing, congratulations!! Lol the word boats got me, I think they look kind of big on me, the best I can do I post modeling shots . What worries me is that I have small ankles and there is a big space between them and the front side of the boots


 Thank you!

Post a pic and I will tell you my honest opinion I have small ankles too so the space is there on mine too, and I am only 5.4


----------



## Catsandbags

lovely64 said:


> I take a full size smaller in them but still use fairly thick socks. If they have more sizes I woyld exchange them. If not, and they dont look like boats on you I'd keep them and add an insole too.
> 
> Here is the latest addition, black python w. gold.
> 
> View attachment 2450034



those are absolutely gorgeous! Where did you get them.


----------



## lovely64

Catsandbags said:


> those are absolutely gorgeous! Where did you get them.



Thank you! I got them from mytheresa. I'm in Europe.


----------



## rdgldy

lovely64 said:


> I take a full size smaller in them but still use fairly thick socks. If they have more sizes I woyld exchange them. If not, and they dont look like boats on you I'd keep them and add an insole too.
> 
> Here is the latest addition, black python w. gold.
> 
> View attachment 2450034


I love the python!!!!!


----------



## am2022

Just lovely!!! You've amassed quite a collection there kat!!!
Congrats - please include a slouchy b40 next mod pic... Would love that pairing !!


lovely64 said:


> I take a full size smaller in them but still use fairly thick socks. If they have more sizes I woyld exchange them. If not, and they dont look like boats on you I'd keep them and add an insole too.
> 
> Here is the latest addition, black python w. gold.
> 
> View attachment 2450034


----------



## lovely64

rdgldy said:


> I love the python!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> Just lovely!!! You've amassed quite a collection there kat!!!
> Congrats - please include a slouchy b40 next mod pic... Would love that pairing !!



Thanks dear! I will take a pic with a B for you.

Strange, I cannot multiquote anymore since the tpf upgrade.


----------



## lovely64

Glamnatic said:


> Yours are amazing, congratulations!! Lol the word boats got me, I think they look kind of big on me, the best I can do I post modeling shots . What worries me is that I have small ankles and there is a big space between them and the front side of the boots



Here is a pic of the gap.


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> Just lovely!!! You've amassed quite a collection there kat!!!
> Congrats - please include a slouchy b40 next mod pic... Would love that pairing !!



Here's a pic with a slouchy 40.


----------



## l.ch.

karinapricilla said:


> View attachment 2449768
> 
> Hi guys! I just bought this gorgeous susanna boots yesterday! Bought it at on pedder singapore with 50% off + 15%. So i bought this only for sgd $780 OMG i was so lucky! I got the midnight blue suede with gold studs. I am a size 37 for most heels/shoes, but for this i bought 37.5 just in case i want to wear thick socks or tights  Will post outfit picture soon!


OMG, these are so beautiful, I nearly fainted!


----------



## l.ch.

lovely64 said:


> Here's a pic with a slouchy 40.
> 
> View attachment 2451536


Oh, lovely64, you look amazing! I didn't know there is a black python version, I have only seen the greyish one on NAP. these are stunning!


----------



## lovely64

l.ch. said:


> Oh, lovely64, you look amazing! I didn't know there is a black python version, I have only seen the greyish one on NAP. these are stunning!



Thank you!  The geyish is gorgeous too!


----------



## am2022

Kat !!! You are a rock star!!!
Here's hoping I get a slouchy 40 soon!!!



lovely64 said:


> Here's a pic with a slouchy 40.
> 
> View attachment 2451536


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> Kat !!! You are a rock star!!!
> Here's hoping I get a slouchy 40 soon!!!



Thank you, you are too kind!

Crossing my fingers you get a 40!


----------



## Glamnatic

Ok so here are the modeling shots, sorry for the bad pictures I'm no model . These are the susanna in sz 36 when my normal sz is 35. I wore them without socks and they slip , but that can be solved with thick socks and an insole...Do these look good on me or are they too big and I should sell them or return them? thanks for your honest opinion! By the way I'm only 1.50cm that's like 4'11


----------



## l.ch.

Glamnatic said:


> Ok so here are the modeling shots, sorry for the bad pictures I'm no model . These are the susanna in sz 36 when my normal sz is 35. I wore them without socks and they slip , but that can be solved with thick socks and an insole...Do these look good on me or are they too big and I should sell them or return them? thanks for your honest opinion! By the way I'm only 1.50cm that's like 4'11
> View attachment 2452402
> 
> View attachment 2452388
> 
> View attachment 2452389
> 
> View attachment 2452390
> 
> View attachment 2452391
> 
> View attachment 2452395
> 
> View attachment 2452387


I think these shoes look great on everyone! If you don't mind the size thing, KEEP THEM, they are gorgeous on you.


----------



## Glamnatic

l.ch. said:


> I think these shoes look great on everyone! If you don't mind the size thing, KEEP THEM, they are gorgeous on you.




Aww thank you!! I love them so much, I will try the insole and see how it works


----------



## WingNut

lovely64 said:


> Here's a pic with a slouchy 40.
> 
> View attachment 2451536



Those are gorgeous and so is the B! FYI I have the same gap....little ankles


----------



## lovely64

Glamnatic said:


> Ok so here are the modeling shots, sorry for the bad pictures I'm no model . These are the susanna in sz 36 when my normal sz is 35. I wore them without socks and they slip , but that can be solved with thick socks and an insole...Do these look good on me or are they too big and I should sell them or return them? thanks for your honest opinion! By the way I'm only 1.50cm that's like 4'11
> View attachment 2452402
> 
> View attachment 2452388
> 
> View attachment 2452389
> 
> View attachment 2452390
> 
> View attachment 2452391
> 
> View attachment 2452395
> 
> View attachment 2452387


 The gap is as wide on me as on you. If you can manage the size per means of socks and an insole keep them! They look fine on you. I also have boots that are too big and I have to use an insole.....one pair (not chloe) should really have been returned for half a size smaller but it was a hassle! They were kind of expensive too


----------



## lovely64

WingNut said:


> Those are gorgeous and so is the B! FYI I have the same gap....little ankles


 Thank you sweetie


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Got my hands on these wonders, my friend bought them on sale 1.5 sizes too big, now we made a trade and they're mine, yay!

EDIT: Now I only need the blue ones with silver, maybe a python pair and the light pink ones, haha. 36.5 if you spot them in blue, they're my first priority!


----------



## Glamnatic

caroulemapoulen said:


> Got my hands on these wonders, my friend bought them on sale 1.5 sizes too big, now we made a trade and they're mine, yay!




They are gorgeous congrats !!!


----------



## Glamnatic

lovely64 said:


> The gap is as wide on me as on you. If you can manage the size per means of socks and an insole keep them! They look fine on you. I also have boots that are too big and I have to use an insole.....one pair (not chloe) should really have been returned for half a size smaller but it was a hassle! They were kind of expensive too




Thank you dear, I'm so excited about these shoes !!! Love them can't wait for winter here to use them !


----------



## am2022

Next question -- where did the crinoline B come from ??? I would kill for
That!!!
Next one - can I raid  or live in your closet ??? Lol


lovely64 said:


> Here's a pic with a slouchy 40.
> 
> View attachment 2451536


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> Next question -- where did the crinoline B come from ??? I would kill for
> That!!!
> Next one - can I raid  or live in your closet ??? Lol


 Thank you darling! I got it from Hautegallery, Sam is a wonderful seller, I have had many great transactions with him!

I will make room for you in my closet, book the ticket


----------



## lovely64

caroulemapoulen said:


> Got my hands on these wonders, my friend bought them on sale 1.5 sizes too big, now we made a trade and they're mine, yay!
> 
> EDIT: Now I only need the blue ones with silver, maybe a python pair and the light pink ones, haha. 36.5 if you spot them in blue, they're my first priority!


 These are gorgeous! Big congrats! I am on the look out for these too. If you know of any, let me know, and I will do the same with the lightblue


----------



## l.ch.

caroulemapoulen said:


> Got my hands on these wonders, my friend bought them on sale 1.5 sizes too big, now we made a trade and they're mine, yay!
> 
> EDIT: Now I only need the blue ones with silver, maybe a python pair and the light pink ones, haha. 36.5 if you spot them in blue, they're my first priority!


Congratulations on these beauties!


----------



## am2022

Oh Sam is my favorite too!
Just cancelled a b30 transaction 3 weeks ago as I really want a 35 or a 40 !
He is the sweetest and didn't even mind at all!!!  My H angel just like you!!
Happy new year!!  Think of me when the crinoline has to go!  



lovely64 said:


> Thank you darling! I got it from Hautegallery, Sam is a wonderful seller, I have had many great transactions with him!
> 
> I will make room for you in my closet, book the ticket


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> Oh Sam is my favorite too!
> Just cancelled a b30 transaction 3 weeks ago as I really want a 35 or a 40 !
> He is the sweetest and didn't even mind at all!!!  My H angel just like you!!
> Happy new year!!  Think of me when the crinoline has to go!



Yes, he is the best!! I also got my etoupe/crinoline 35 from him, I will post another ripped jean-chloe pic for you.

Happy new year darling!


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> Oh Sam is my favorite too!
> Just cancelled a b30 transaction 3 weeks ago as I really want a 35 or a 40 !
> He is the sweetest and didn't even mind at all!!!  My H angel just like you!!
> Happy new year!!  Think of me when the crinoline has to go!



This one is for you my lovely.


----------



## am2022

I just emailed a seller over the weekend on an etoupe crinoline and this was her answer" No i don't ship to the US"

:cry:  
Oh oh crinoline where are you.. i wanted a black and etoupe and lo and behold you have both.....   Rock star all the way kat!!!
Happy new year lovely lady!!!


lovely64 said:


> This one is for you my lovely.
> 
> View attachment 2453780


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> I just emailed a seller over the weekend on an etoupe crinoline and this was her answer" No i don't ship to the US"
> 
> :cry:
> Oh oh crinoline where are you.. i wanted a black and etoupe and lo and behold you have both.....   Rock star all the way kat!!!
> Happy new year lovely lady!!!


 Thank you sweetie! I have not seen any etoupe/crinoline apart from this one I got from Sam! I will let you know if I spot one!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

lovely64 said:


> These are gorgeous! Big congrats! I am on the look out for these too. If you know of any, let me know, and I will do the same with the lightblue



Thank you! 36.5 too? I'll keep looking then! 



l.ch. said:


> Congratulations on these beauties!



Thank you! Cannot wait to get them, I think my friend will bring them over tomorrow.


----------



## lovely64

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you! 36.5 too? I'll keep looking then!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Cannot wait to get them, I think my friend will bring them over tomorrow.



37 or 37.5, thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

lovely64 said:


> 37 or 37.5, thank you!



Okay!


----------



## MyDogTink

Help! I  Just received my first pair from Neiman - the green / clay color from the Spring line. I love them but don't know how to style them. I rarely wear jeans. When  I do wear pants, it is dress slacks or leggings. I usually wear dresses and skirts, even casually. I ordered a pair of Vince skinny  cargo pants but didn't care for them. Any suggestions?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

MyDogTink said:


> Help! I  Just received my first pair from Neiman - the green / clay color from the Spring line. I love them but don't know how to style them. I rarely wear jeans. When  I do wear pants, it is dress slacks or leggings. I usually wear dresses and skirts, even casually. I ordered a pair of Vince skinny  cargo pants but didn't care for them. Any suggestions?



Can you post a picture? I don't know the color.

EDIT: Is it this color? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Chloe-S...id%3D10079&eItemId=prod162260226&cmCat=search

I find them very neutral. I would wear them with both black tights and with bare legs, I'm a dress/skirt girl as you.


----------



## MyDogTink

caroulemapoulen said:


> Can you post a picture? I don't know the color.
> 
> EDIT: Is it this color? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Chloe-S...id%3D10079&eItemId=prod162260226&cmCat=search
> 
> I find them very neutral. I would wear them with both black tights and with bare legs, I'm a dress/skirt girl as you.



Yes, these are the ones. Here is a picture I took. When I ordered them, NM listed them as Clay, the shipping email from NM listed them as Green and the box says Green.


----------



## am2022

I agree with Carole... They are lovely !!!


MyDogTink said:


> Yes, these are the ones. Here is a picture I took. When I ordered them, NM listed them as Clay, the shipping email from NM listed them as Green and the box says Green.
> 
> View attachment 2454906


----------



## caroulemapoulen

MyDogTink said:


> Yes, these are the ones. Here is a picture I took. When I ordered them, NM listed them as Clay, the shipping email from NM listed them as Green and the box says Green.
> 
> View attachment 2454906



They are gorgeous, I wouldn't mind a pair.  But I need them from somewhere in Europe.


----------



## tonkamama

MyDogTink said:


> Yes, these are the ones. Here is a picture I took. When I ordered them, NM listed them as Clay, the shipping email from NM listed them as Green and the box says Green.
> 
> View attachment 2454906



Agree with the ladies....  I seen them in person, love the color, and they are on my list too.


----------



## MaterialGiirl

lovely64 said:


> This one is for you my lovely.
> 
> View attachment 2453780



OMG! Lovely color!!!!


----------



## lovely64

MaterialGiirl said:


> OMG! Lovely color!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

MyDogTink said:


> Yes, these are the ones. Here is a picture I took. When I ordered them, NM listed them as Clay, the shipping email from NM listed them as Green and the box says Green.
> 
> View attachment 2454906



Gorgeous! I'm going to Paris very soon and will check the Chloe store!! I would love a pair in true green as well


----------



## MyDogTink

caroulemapoulen said:


> They are gorgeous, I wouldn't mind a pair.  But I need them from somewhere in Europe.






tonkamama said:


> Agree with the ladies....  I seen them in person, love the color, and they are on my list too.






lovely64 said:


> Gorgeous! I'm going to Paris very soon and will check the Chloe store!! I would love a pair in true green as well



Thanks everyone (I think I left someone out - still haven't gotten the habit of multi-quoting). The color is interesting- very neutral and picks up gray, khaki or green depending on what color of clothing you pair them with.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

lovely64 said:


> This one is for you my lovely.
> 
> View attachment 2453780




Lovely this is a great shot! Love the pink booties with the faded jeans. Is this pink and silver combo? Nice


----------



## rdgldy

MyDogTink said:


> Yes, these are the ones. Here is a picture I took. When I ordered them, NM listed them as Clay, the shipping email from NM listed them as Green and the box says Green.
> 
> View attachment 2454906


What a great color!! Do I need pair #6


----------



## lovely64

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Lovely this is a great shot! Love the pink booties with the faded jeans. Is this pink and silver combo? Nice



Thank you! No, they are the palepink with gold.


----------



## karinapricilla

l.ch. said:


> OMG, these are so beautiful, I nearly fainted!




Hehe thankyou dear&#128536;


----------



## PMGarza

Hello, 
I need your help ladies, don't know about sizing and guess we all have gone through this... My feet measure 9 inches long, normal to skinny feet. I wear 36 in Isabel Marant dickers and Bobby's (36 labeled in the insole of those). I have read all kind of things, TTS, half size smaller, a whole size smaller. 

Anyone with a pair of 35, 35.5 and a 36 that can give me their insole measure? 


Thanks!!! 
&#128536;


----------



## juleeanna

Hi ladies, I just joined this forum, it's my first posting! I found 2 different Susanna boots on sale and need advice choosing the best ones! The choice is between the nude/pink and navy suede. I love them both but can't decide! Which do you prefer? Thanks so much.


----------



## lovely64

juleeanna said:


> Hi ladies, I just joined this forum, it's my first posting! I found 2 different Susanna boots on sale and need advice choosing the best ones! The choice is between the nude/pink and navy suede. I love them both but can't decide! Which do you prefer? Thanks so much.



I prefer the pale pink but maybe you could get both since they are in sale?


----------



## Glamnatic

juleeanna said:


> Hi ladies, I just joined this forum, it's my first posting! I found 2 different Susanna boots on sale and need advice choosing the best ones! The choice is between the nude/pink and navy suede. I love them both but can't decide! Which do you prefer? Thanks so much.




Navy suede i have them and they are adorable, and easier to match since it's a dark color


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! No, they are the palepink with gold.



stellar combo, i have not seen such a cute pair of boyfriends! You wear it well!


----------



## juleeanna

lovely64 said:


> I prefer the pale pink but maybe you could get both since they are in sale?


The nude pink were further discounted today so I did get both! I couldn't resist!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

juleeanna said:


> The nude pink were further discounted today so I did get both! I couldn't resist!



Where did you find the light pink pair?


----------



## juleeanna

caroulemapoulen said:


> Where did you find the light pink pair?


Holt Renfrew in Toronto. They don't have everything listed on their website so you have to call them. I'm not sure if they offer international shipping though!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

juleeanna said:


> Holt Renfrew in Toronto. They don't have everything listed on their website so you have to call them. I'm not sure if they offer international shipping though!



Ah, okay. But thanks! Congrats on your new boots!


----------



## PMGarza

Hello!!! 

If any one has a 35 or 35.5 black gold Susanna's for trade or sees one for international sale please PM me. 

Thanks!


----------



## lovely64

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> stellar combo, i have not seen such a cute pair of boyfriends! You wear it well!



Thanks!!


----------



## lovely64

juleeanna said:


> The nude pink were further discounted today so I did get both! I couldn't resist!



Yay!


----------



## lovechanel920

I have these boots in red and black. I would like to add a few more colors.


----------



## curry1977

Glamnatic said:


> Ok so here are the modeling shots, sorry for the bad pictures I'm no model . These are the susanna in sz 36 when my normal sz is 35. I wore them without socks and they slip , but that can be solved with thick socks and an insole...Do these look good on me or are they too big and I should sell them or return them? thanks for your honest opinion! By the way I'm only 1.50cm that's like 4'11
> View attachment 2452402
> 
> View attachment 2452388
> 
> View attachment 2452389
> 
> View attachment 2452390
> 
> View attachment 2452391
> 
> View attachment 2452395
> 
> View attachment 2452387


Theya are great with pants but witout they seem big. I vote for return and take your normal size, they are on sale on mytheresa now


----------



## PMGarza

Glamnatic said:


> Ok so here are the modeling shots, sorry for the bad pictures I'm no model . These are the susanna in sz 36 when my normal sz is 35. I wore them without socks and they slip , but that can be solved with thick socks and an insole...Do these look good on me or are they too big and I should sell them or return them? thanks for your honest opinion! By the way I'm only 1.50cm that's like 4'11
> View attachment 2452402
> 
> View attachment 2452388
> 
> View attachment 2452389
> 
> View attachment 2452390
> 
> View attachment 2452391
> 
> View attachment 2452395
> 
> View attachment 2452387




Those are keepers!!! The blue is beautiful and they don't look so big on you


----------



## Susanita

Hi,
I am seeking for advice. 
My standard european shoe size is 37. After reading this (amazing) thread I bought the boots is 36.5. In the beginning they ftted just right but now they seem to have stretched (a lot). My heels got blisters and I can remove the boots with the zipper up, which seems very unusual for a boot. Should I try to sell them and buy the 36, or should I just try to buy a mid-cup for the heel? 
Has anyone of you have had this problem? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Susanita

Glamnatic said:


> Ok so here are the modeling shots, sorry for the bad pictures I'm no model . These are the susanna in sz 36 when my normal sz is 35. I wore them without socks and they slip , but that can be solved with thick socks and an insole...Do these look good on me or are they too big and I should sell them or return them? thanks for your honest opinion! By the way I'm only 1.50cm that's like 4'11
> View attachment 2452402
> 
> View attachment 2452388
> 
> View attachment 2452389
> 
> View attachment 2452390
> 
> View attachment 2452391
> 
> View attachment 2452395
> 
> View attachment 2452387


Hi, it is very difficult to say just by looking at the pictures and the most important is how you feel with them. My personal experience was dissapointing. I down-sized half point, they seem to fit well and now after just one day, they stretch (incredibly soft leather) and they are a bit bigger, a bit enough to get me blisters in my heels, plus I can basically take them off without opening the zip. So I would say, if you feel them already a bit big then return them, if that is still the possibility. These are pretty expensive shoes and seem very popular so I think they will be produced again, in case you do not find the right fit now.


----------



## juleeanna

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned already but I noticed there are 3 holes for the buckles and straps to adjust. If they're loose, you can try tightening to the smallest hole. They come fastened in the middle one when you take them out of the box. I bought my true size in the pink, 37.5, and they fit perfect with an insole and become snug when I adjust the buckles to the tightest setting. 
When you first look at the boots it looks like the buckles can only adjust to be wider. Sorry if this is obvious to everyone but I didn't realise it initially! They didn't have my 1/2 size down so had to get my true size and I think they fit well.


----------



## Susanita

juleeanna said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned already but I noticed there are 3 holes for the buckles and straps to adjust. If they're loose, you can try tightening to the smallest hole. They come fastened in the middle one when you take them out of the box. I bought my true size in the pink, 37.5, and they fit perfect with an insole and become snug when I adjust the buckles to the tightest setting.
> When you first look at the boots it looks like the buckles can only adjust to be wider. Sorry if this is obvious to everyone but I didn't realise it initially! They didn't have my 1/2 size down so had to get my true size and I think they fit well.


Hi,

Thank you for getting back to me. I did try getting the adjusting the straps but the buckles get closer to the center and when my feet fold (when walking) then they are like kind of in the way and hurt. I think I will try with half heel cups, if not, I will just buy the 36 while I can.... Hopefully they are still in the shop. 

Thank you again.

J


----------



## Robyn Loraine

I just got the blush leather susannas in a size 39, I'm usually a 39 in most shoes because i have wide feet and was planning to wear them with socks, do you think ill be okay?


----------



## ilsecita

Robyn Loraine said:


> I just got the blush leather susannas in a size 39, I'm usually a 39 in most shoes because i have wide feet and was planning to wear them with socks, do you think ill be okay?



I have wide feet and usually do 38 and sometimes 38.5. I wear all my chloe boots with socks and the 37.5 is perfect. They run big (even for my wide feet) and the leather  is so supple they stretch quite a bit. They might be too big for you, but I guess with really thick socks or padding you can make them work.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

ilsecita said:


> I have wide feet and usually do 38 and sometimes 38.5. I wear all my chloe boots with socks and the 37.5 is perfect. They run big (even for my wide feet) and the leather  is so supple they stretch quite a bit. They might be too big for you, but I guess with really thick socks or padding you can make them work.




Well i usually do 39 in italian, 40 in french sizing. Which does chloe go by? My 39s are honestly often pretty snug on me and i have to stretch them (or sell them)


----------



## animadversor

Hi, I got a question for all of the lovely ladies here, need some advice. 
I just got my first pair of Susannas, and they're the my first pair of shoes in this price range, all my previous shoe purchases are less or around $500, but this is more than double in price. It's now officially the crown jewel of my shoe collection. I have not even worn them out yet because I can't decide whether I should add protective rubber sole. I had leather sole shoes before, and after one season of wear, the sole becomes pretty worn.  They were cheaper/more seasonal style shoes so I didn't care as much, but with the susannas, I feel like I could wear them for years because it's just so timeless and edgy at the same time, and I don't want to ruin it because I didn't take care of it's sole properly.
So my question is, does any one have the same concern and choose to add robber sole, and how are they holding up? And for those who didn't, how's the original sole holding up to wear?
Thanks in advance for any advice and feedback! I have much to learn about how to properly maintain my collection of shoes and bags.


----------



## PMGarza

I need your advice ladies, just received my Susanna's in size 35 an they fit me perfect from length but my right feet from the ankle fit snug, the left is ok. Do they stretch from the ankle?? Should I keep them? There's no 35.5 left, only a 36, and this ones from length are perfect. If returning them also I will no be able to recover what I paid for customs which was an insane amount, almost half the retail price of them... 

I really appreciate if someone can advice me about if they stretch or not from the middle part of the ankle.

Also, as @animadversor I would like to know your opinion about resoling them and about if anyone of you have had any problems with any stud falling off and how did you solve it (if any fix is possible.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## GLuxeLady

animadversor said:


> Hi, I got a question for all of the lovely ladies here, need some advice.
> I just got my first pair of Susannas, and they're the my first pair of shoes in this price range, all my previous shoe purchases are less or around $500, but this is more than double in price. It's now officially the crown jewel of my shoe collection. I have not even worn them out yet because I can't decide whether I should add protective rubber sole. I had leather sole shoes before, and after one season of wear, the sole becomes pretty worn.  They were cheaper/more seasonal style shoes so I didn't care as much, but with the susannas, I feel like I could wear them for years because it's just so timeless and edgy at the same time, and I don't want to ruin it because I didn't take care of it's sole properly.
> So my question is, does any one have the same concern and choose to add robber sole, and how are they holding up? And for those who didn't, how's the original sole holding up to wear?
> Thanks in advance for any advice and feedback! I have much to learn about how to properly maintain my collection of shoes and bags.




Hi,

I have the navy suede Susannas and I chose to add a rubber sole on the bottom. I spent a. Few weeks just wearing the as they are but I was afraid that they were going to deteriorate faster without some sort of protection.


----------



## Glamnatic

PMGarza said:


> I need your advice ladies, just received my Susanna's in size 35 an they fit me perfect from length but my right feet from the ankle fit snug, the left is ok. Do they stretch from the ankle?? Should I keep them? There's no 35.5 left, only a 36, and this ones from length are perfect. If returning them also I will no be able to recover what I paid for customs which was an insane amount, almost half the retail price of them...
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate if someone can advice me about if they stretch or not from the middle part of the ankle.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, as @animadversor I would like to know your opinion about resoling them and about if anyone of you have had any problems with any stud falling off and how did you solve it (if any fix is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!




Contact me if you decide to exchange them for a sz 36, !


----------



## ninjanna

I Just scored the midnight blue suede ones for a crazy USD$586 on farfetch!!! They're having an extra 20% off sale items at the moment for two days so I used it to my advantage hehe! The boots have grown on me for a while (I didn't like them at first) but I couldn't resist this time. Although I admit I did want black leather but I have seen the midnight blue ones and I loved the colour but I didnt realise they were suede... 

Does anyone have modelling shots of the midnight blue??

I can't wait to receive them!!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

My blush susannas are here! I got my true size 39 and they fit fine, a little loose in the heel with thin socks. Tightening the straps really helped. Other tpfers said they stretch but not that much, so while i could have gone a half size down i think id rather not have another tight shoe i need to break in. I also always plan to wear them with socks. I also got them for a steal, $430!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I took my red pair out today:


----------



## ilsecita

Robyn Loraine said:


> My blush susannas are here! I got my true size 39 and they fit fine, a little loose in the heel with thin socks. Tightening the straps really helped. Other tpfers said they stretch but not that much, so while i could have gone a half size down i think id rather not have another tight shoe i need to break in. I also always plan to wear them with socks. I also got them for a steal, $430!
> 
> View attachment 2473872



awesome score! where did you get them?


----------



## PMGarza

Has anyone applied shoe stretcher or alcohol to stretch the ankle part of the Susanna's? If so, did the leather stained? I don't want to ruin them since they are new. Any advice on how to stretch them from the ankle is appreciated.

See the pic attached, the red mark show exactly were it hurts my right ankle, left one is ok and length is also perfect. So guess a half size larger would make my feet slip due to increase in length. Also they hurt with thin socks, using no socks at all it almost, just almost don't hurt, but can't really tell since I haven't used the boots.

Thanks!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

ilsecita said:


> awesome score! where did you get them?




Thanks!

I got them from forward by elyse walker, they were the last one in stock and in my size!


----------



## msmeow

PMGarza said:


> Has anyone applied shoe stretcher or alcohol to stretch the ankle part of the Susanna's? If so, did the leather stained? I don't want to ruin them since they are new. Any advice on how to stretch them from the ankle is appreciated.
> 
> See the pic attached, the red mark show exactly were it hurts my right ankle, left one is ok and length is also perfect. So guess a half size larger would make my feet slip due to increase in length. Also they hurt with thin socks, using no socks at all it almost, just almost don't hurt, but can't really tell since I haven't used the boots.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not sure where you are located, but I have had success using these Scholl party feet invisible gel sore spots on spots in shoes that hurt me (eg found them esp effective on the edge of peep toe openings):

http://shar.es/UJkU1


----------



## am2022

adorable.. did you have to use a coupon or something.. i was following the cream color but just got sold out.. but i don't recall the prices going down that low... thanks dear!



Robyn Loraine said:


> My blush susannas are here! I got my true size 39 and they fit fine, a little loose in the heel with thin socks. Tightening the straps really helped. Other tpfers said they stretch but not that much, so while i could have gone a half size down i think id rather not have another tight shoe i need to break in. I also always plan to wear them with socks. I also got them for a steal, $430!
> 
> View attachment 2473872


----------



## PMGarza

msmeow said:


> I'm not sure where you are located, but I have had success using these Scholl party feet invisible gel sore spots on spots in shoes that hurt me (eg found them esp effective on the edge of peep toe openings):
> 
> 
> 
> http://shar.es/UJkU1




Thanks @msmeow ! I'll give a try. I live in Mexico so I'll see if I find them out here or else on eBay &#128513;&#128521;

Thanks!!&#128522;


----------



## Robyn Loraine

amacasa said:


> adorable.. did you have to use a coupon or something.. i was following the cream color but just got sold out.. but i don't recall the prices going down that low... thanks dear!



Thanks! I had a special code from a cancelled preorder I used.


----------



## MaterialGiirl

caroulemapoulen said:


> I took my red pair out today:



They are so gorgeous in red!!!


----------



## PMGarza

MaterialGiirl said:


> They are so gorgeous in red!!!




&#128525;&#10084;&#65039; Craving for a pair Susanna's in red size 35!!! If anyone sees one please let me know by PM &#128591;&#128588;


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you, ladies.  the wheather is bad here ATM, so I was very lucky to be able to take them out.


----------



## MyDogTink

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you, ladies.  the wheather is bad here ATM, so I was very lucky to be able to take them out.



 those reds look great on you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

MyDogTink said:


> those reds look great on you!



Aw, thanks! I have a little trouble figuring them out, since they're very bright. But I think I'm slowly working it out.


----------



## curry1977

I bought a suede red vervain in 38,5 and they runs super large (i return them), i usually use a 8 us, i search for a black leather in gold but now i don't know if i must take 37,5 or 38, since 38,5 was 26,8 cm insole, too much!
Anyone of you have the 2013 or 2014 pair in black and can measure the insole in 38 or 37,5.
Thank you so much!

psss. if someone is interested there is a black leather with silver studs available at Lindelepalais and if you suscribe they give you a 10%, and the black with gold studs at serie noire and they give 10% on first order. Also last numbers in suede on mytheresa. And shoescribe have the new blue leather pair with gold studs, thay usually give promo codes, i'm sure for Valentine's day they send codes...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Did anyone spot the new Clay/green version in leather on any European website? I need 36.5 so a site that carry half sizes is preferred. 

Ps. Still searching for the blue with silver version in 36.5!


----------



## curry1977

caroulemapoulen said:


> Did anyone spot the new Clay/green version in leather on any European website? I need 36.5 so a site that carry half sizes is preferred.
> 
> Ps. Still searching for the blue with silver version in 36.5!


Here are the green's but just whole sizes http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...studded-leather-ankle-boots.html?colour=KHAKI


----------



## caroulemapoulen

curry1977 said:


> Here are the green's but just whole sizes http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...studded-leather-ankle-boots.html?colour=KHAKI



Oh well, I did have a pair in 37 once, they just hurt my feet a lot. But thanks, I'll save it, maybe it's my only option.


----------



## saira1214

Really wanting a pale blue pair or cream in size 35.5. I wonder if Chloe will come out with spring colors? Not a big fan of  the green that's out now.


----------



## PMGarza

saira1214 said:


> Really wanting a pale blue pair or cream in size 35.5. I wonder if Chloe will come out with spring colors? Not a big fan of  the green that's out now.




@saira1214 I found this ones on eBay, there's a cream in your size and a blue but dark shade & suede no light leather on your size

Suede blue 35 http://******/1dUUqYS
Suede blue 35.5 http://******/1jJV1wl
Light pink 35 http://******/1dUUOGL
Beige 35.5, 36, 37 http://******/1dUUXKg


PS: I'm looking for a red pair size 35 &#128064; if anyone sees one please let me know &#128591;&#128521;


----------



## annanas

has anyone seen a grey 37.5 anywhere?  i decided far too late that i really want them  i tried a 38 hoping to make it work but it's just too big ush:


----------



## PMGarza

PMGarza said:


> @saira1214 I found this ones on eBay, there's a cream in your size and a blue but dark shade & suede no light leather on your size
> 
> Suede blue 35 http://******/1dUUqYS
> Suede blue 35.5 http://******/1jJV1wl
> Light pink 35 http://******/1dUUOGL
> Beige 35.5, 36, 37 http://******/1dUUXKg
> 
> 
> PS: I'm looking for a red pair size 35 &#128064; if anyone sees one please let me know &#128591;&#128521;



@saira1214 another ones in pink sizes: 35, 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 39,39.5, 40 http://www.ekseption.es/botas-botines/botin-susanna-beige


----------



## PMGarza

annanas said:


> has anyone seen a grey 37.5 anywhere?  i decided far too late that i really want them  i tried a 38 hoping to make it work but it's just too big ush:




@annanas 

Grey suede "ash" - all sizes http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...me=Chloe&N=4294912239+306418049&bmUID=kf55u_z

Grey suede "ash" - 3.5. up to 10 http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=502992881&cgid=womens-shoes&index=12

Grey leather only 39, you can add your size to your wish list and they'll notify you if it becomes available http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/susanna-studded-leather-buckle-ankle-boots-198553.html

Other shades:

Taupe suede (brown greyish) 3.6, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39 http://madisonlosangeles.com/Chloe-...opstyle&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopstyle

Grey green leather 36 up to 39 http://madisonlosangeles.com/Chloe-Suzanna-Studded-Boot-Grey-Green.html?manufacturerid=29

Green "Clay" leather all sizes http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chlo...id%3D38279&eItemId=prod90960016&cmCat=search+


----------



## saira1214

PMGarza said:


> @saira1214 I found this ones on eBay, there's a cream in your size and a blue but dark shade & suede no light leather on your size
> 
> Suede blue 35 http://******/1dUUqYS
> Suede blue 35.5 http://******/1jJV1wl
> Light pink 35 http://******/1dUUOGL
> Beige 35.5, 36, 37 http://******/1dUUXKg
> 
> 
> PS: I'm looking for a red pair size 35 &#128064; if anyone sees one please let me know &#128591;&#128521;




Thank you sweetie! Those beige are very expensive. Boo! I'll keep an eye out for the red for you.


----------



## annanas

PMGarza said:


> @annanas
> 
> Grey suede "ash" - all sizes http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...me=Chloe&N=4294912239+306418049&bmUID=kf55u_z
> 
> Grey suede "ash" - 3.5. up to 10 http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=502992881&cgid=womens-shoes&index=12
> 
> Grey leather only 39, you can add your size to your wish list and they'll notify you if it becomes available http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/susanna-studded-leather-buckle-ankle-boots-198553.html
> 
> Other shades:
> 
> Taupe suede (brown greyish) 3.6, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39 http://madisonlosangeles.com/Chloe-...opstyle&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopstyle
> 
> Grey green leather 36 up to 39 http://madisonlosangeles.com/Chloe-Suzanna-Studded-Boot-Grey-Green.html?manufacturerid=29
> 
> Green "Clay" leather all sizes http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chlo...id%3D38279&eItemId=prod90960016&cmCat=search+



thank you  it's the grey leather i'm after, i've had them on my mytheresa wishlist for a while now so i don't think they'll get a return ush: if anyone sees them it would be great if you could let me know!


----------



## PMGarza

saira1214 said:


> Thank you sweetie! Those beige are very expensive. Boo! I'll keep an eye out for the red for you.




&#128521; Likewise! If I see any other in cream or light blue leather in 35.5 I'll let you know &#128521;


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I just layed my hands on the periwinkle blue Susannahs, or I will be soon, as I just paid them, I had to settle for a 37, I normally use 36.5 in these, I hope it will work:


----------



## Summer sunshine

caroulemapoulen said:


> I just layed my hands on the periwinkle blue Susannahs, or I will be soon, as I just paid them, I had to settle for a 37, I normally use 36.5 in these, I hope it will work:



I love this colour, congrats. I hope they fit good. Did you get them on sale? As a newbie convert and wannabe owner can I ask is this a new season colour and are these boots hard to get hold of or is stock usually ok?


----------



## saira1214

caroulemapoulen said:


> I just layed my hands on the periwinkle blue Susannahs, or I will be soon, as I just paid them, I had to settle for a 37, I normally use 36.5 in these, I hope it will work:




Congrats! I have been asking about the availability of these in a few posts. Where were you able to find them? I've been looking for a size 35.5.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

saira1214 said:


> Congrats! I have been asking about the availability of these in a few posts. Where were you able to find them? I've been looking for a size 35.5.



I did the same a few pages back. I haven't found them anywhere in stores online. Only eBay and only two sizes. No 35.5. Unfortunately. 



Summer sunshine said:


> I love this colour, congrats. I hope they fit good. Did you get them on sale? As a newbie convert and wannabe owner can I ask is this a new season colour and are these boots hard to get hold of or is stock usually ok?



I them secondhand on eBay.  they're a season color in this blue one.


----------



## Shopmore

These are a 6.5 on sale. http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/chloe-s...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_3_D


----------



## Summer sunshine

Hi.  Theres been lots of suede Susanna's around in the sales but do the leather ones in regular sizes ever crop up? Suede looks pretty but I live in rainy UK so totally impractical for me.


----------



## lovely64

My little trio.


----------



## lovely64

caroulemapoulen said:


> I just layed my hands on the periwinkle blue Susannahs, or I will be soon, as I just paid them, I had to settle for a 37, I normally use 36.5 in these, I hope it will work:



Congrats! I love mine!


----------



## saira1214

lovely64 said:


> My little trio.
> 
> View attachment 2486100




Lovely! My favorite are the blue. Hoping I can get a 5.5 pair someday. I fear I missed the boat.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

lovely64 said:


> My little trio.
> 
> View attachment 2486100



YAY! Awesome trio! I'd like the blush one day too, but I think three pairs must be enough for me.


----------



## rdgldy

lovely64 said:


> My little trio.
> 
> View attachment 2486100



lovely!


----------



## Summer sunshine

lovely64 said:


> My little trio.
> 
> View attachment 2486100



Beautiful collection! I love all the colours! 
Would you say they run true to size or do you need to size up or down?


----------



## gymangel812

Summer sunshine said:


> Hi.  Theres been lots of suede Susanna's around in the sales but do the leather ones in regular sizes ever crop up? Suede looks pretty but I live in rainy UK so totally impractical for me.


yes the leather ones do go on sale sometimes, but they generally go pretty quick.


----------



## lovely64

Summer sunshine said:


> Beautiful collection! I love all the colours!
> Would you say they run true to size or do you need to size up or down?


 Thank you!

I usually wear 38.5 in Valentino, Choo, Zanotti, Lanvin, Chanel and others but these I had to take a whole size down, 37.5, and they are still a Little roomy.


----------



## lovely64

saira1214 said:


> Lovely! My favorite are the blue. Hoping I can get a 5.5 pair someday. I fear I missed the boat.


 Thank you! Maybe check ebay from time to time?


caroulemapoulen said:


> YAY! Awesome trio! I'd like the blush one day too, but I think three pairs must be enough for me.


 Thanks! Yes, Three pairs are kind of enough, I think


rdgldy said:


> lovely!


 Thank you!


----------



## Summer sunshine

gymangel812 said:


> yes the leather ones do go on sale sometimes, but they generally go pretty quick.




Great, I thought they must turn up sometimes. I'll keep my eyes out for some next time around, thank you...


----------



## Summer sunshine

lovely64 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I usually wear 38.5 in Valentino, Choo, Zanotti, Lanvin, Chanel and others but these I had to take a whole size down, 37.5, and they are still a Little roomy.



Oh really, you need to get a full size down? 

I've seen a pair then that will probably be too big but maybe I'll order them and see how they fit, then if they are too big I'll know what to go for if I see any in the summer sales... Thanks


----------



## lovely64

Summer sunshine said:


> Oh really, you need to get a full size down?
> 
> I've seen a pair then that will probably be too big but maybe I'll order them and see how they fit, then if they are too big I'll know what to go for if I see any in the summer sales... Thanks


 Yes, I had to go down a whole size.


----------



## ninjanna

They finally arrived!

I got a size 37.5 and I'm usually a 38, and they feel a little tight on me! These are the suede ones though, so maybe the leather ones run bigger? My feet are  quite fitted in once I wear socks though. 

I just took them out to wear and I ended up getting a blister at the back of my ankle! Argh! I'm hoping they stretch because I want to take them out on holiday in 2 days but not if they're uncomfortable! >.<


----------



## Summer sunshine

Congrats these look amazing! I'm sure they will soften up with time. The size issue is interesting because  I have 2 pairs of the scalloped ballet flats and even though both pairs say 38.5 one pair is a half size bigger? I wonder why there is such a difference? I guess we just have to guess the fit when ordering online.....


----------



## Sofie Amalie

ninjanna said:


> They finally arrived!
> 
> I got a size 37.5 and I'm usually a 38, and they feel a little tight on me! These are the suede ones though, so maybe the leather ones run bigger? My feet are  quite fitted in once I wear socks though.
> 
> I just took them out to wear and I ended up getting a blister at the back of my ankle! Argh! I'm hoping they stretch because I want to take them out on holiday in 2 days but not if they're uncomfortable! >.<




So strange! I have them in Bourdeaux suede one whole size down - same with my black leather ones - and I actually find the suede ones the most roomy fit


----------



## ninjanna

Summer sunshine said:


> Congrats these look amazing! I'm sure they will soften up with time. The size issue is interesting because  I have 2 pairs of the scalloped ballet flats and even though both pairs say 38.5 one pair is a half size bigger? I wonder why there is such a difference? I guess we just have to guess the fit when ordering online.....




That's so weird and so annoying! 



Sofie Amalie said:


> So strange! I have them in Bourdeaux suede one whole size down - same with my black leather ones - and I actually find the suede ones the most roomy fit



How odd! I'm trying to break them in by wearing them at home and they're starting to get a bit more comfortable now but still really hurts. I'm planning on getting gel pads to put at the back of ankle. And it's only my right foot that's being the problem - my left one is fine. And my feet are getting less tingly now haha so hopefully it's stretching, although the shoes feel pretty hard to stretch...


----------



## curry1977

Hi, i want to buy a black leather pair. I'm a real 38. Anyone of you has a black pair and can measure the insole for me please?
I buoght a 38,5 in suede and they measure 26,8 they were so big! Usually 38,5 is 25,5 cm. I returned them...


----------



## raradarling

caroulemapoulen said:


> I took my red pair out today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your new shoes!!!!!


----------



## raradarling

hi ladies!

Desperately seeking the Blush/Pink (Cipria) Susannas in 37.5 (maybe even a 37!). Please let me know if you see any out there! I'd prefer a second-hand or sale pair as I can't quite afford the full price (if only I could learn to save!)


----------



## 4purse

MyDogTink said:


> Yes, these are the ones. Here is a picture I took. When I ordered them, NM listed them as Clay, the shipping email from NM listed them as Green and the box says Green.
> 
> View attachment 2454906




I just ordered these, are the actually Green?


----------



## 4purse

Just curious of what everyone thinks of this new suede with lighter brown heel instead of black.

Anyone own them?


----------



## PMGarza

4purse said:


> Just curious of what everyone thinks of this new suede with lighter brown heel instead of black.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone own them?




I love them in that color! I have a pair of gray boots way cheaper LOL but still beautiful, the Rag & Bone Newbury and the color is super easy to combine. If I weren't in the hunt of a pair of Susanna's in red size 35 I would definitely would go for this ones!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

raradarling said:


> caroulemapoulen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my red pair out today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your new shoes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

4purse said:


> Just curious of what everyone thinks of this new suede with lighter brown heel instead of black.
> 
> Anyone own them?



I really do not like the wooden natural heels, I'm all in for the black soles.


----------



## 4purse

caroulemapoulen said:


> I really do not like the wooden natural heels, I'm all in for the black soles.




I rather like them but I'm not sure either. I've ordered them so I'll let you know how they look in person. I also ordered the Clay leather ones so I'm hoping between the two one will be perfect for me


----------



## raradarling

4purse said:


> I rather like them but I'm not sure either. I've ordered them so I'll let you know how they look in person. I also ordered the Clay leather ones so I'm hoping between the two one will be perfect for me



I'm partial to the black heel, too. But...would have to see a modelling shot of these before I totally decide. Looking forward to your modelling pics!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I love the clay! They're gorgeous!


----------



## karinapricilla

london bound! Susana boots in midnight blue&#128153;


----------



## WingNut

I have to chime in after a bit of a hiatus (Flu & travel). I recently wore my black leather Susannas with gold studs as my "traveling" shoe to &from the east coast to Hawaii (they are one of the most comfy shoes I own...and given our lovely weather I needed something warmish). 

I cannot tell you how many people were complementary about these shoes...it was almost unnerving. I had one young woman chase me down (literally running after me along the terminal yelling "excuse me! excuse me!") just to tell me how much she liked them. And then there was the male flight attendant: that's how I know I've hit the mark!

Anyone worried about whether these booties are attention-getting....yeah. They are...in a good way! I'm just glad I wasn't wearing my red ones...

The best part is how comfy they are once broken in. Amazing!


----------



## tonkamama

*WingNut ~* totally agree!!  I had my black one for almost two years and still getting lots attention.  My gray one gets the same attention as well.  Once they broke in so comfy and I can run in them.  



WingNut said:


> I have to chime in after a bit of a hiatus (Flu & travel). I recently wore my black leather Susannas with gold studs as my "traveling" shoe to &from the east coast to Hawaii (they are one of the most comfy shoes I own...and given our lovely weather I needed something warmish).
> 
> I cannot tell you how many people were complementary about these shoes...it was almost unnerving. I had one young woman chase me down (literally running after me along the terminal yelling "excuse me! excuse me!") just to tell me how much she liked them. And then there was the male flight attendant: that's how I know I've hit the mark!
> 
> Anyone worried about whether these booties are attention-getting....yeah. They are...in a good way! I'm just glad I wasn't wearing my red ones...
> 
> The best part is how comfy they are once broken in. Amazing!


----------



## 4purse

caroulemapoulen said:


> I love the clay! They're gorgeous!



I'm worried because to me they look taupe but someone said they actually look green in person??


----------



## Glamnatic

A pair of blush susannas at 540 in sz 37.5 at the outnet (US) such a good deal!! http://www.theoutnet.com/product/333068


----------



## caroulemapoulen

4purse said:


> I'm worried because to me they look taupe but someone said they actually look green in person??



I haven't had the chance to see them IRL, unfortunately. But green would be awesome!


----------



## WingNut

I got the green ones last week!!

Thought I'd post a few pics so hopefully it'll give a better idea of the color. I was waiting for tan/creme suede to come back for the summer but I couldn't resist these!

Background is a goldish/brown rug




In sunlight...



And with my Etoupe Togo Birkin. The boots are definitely more green than the Etoupe


----------



## caroulemapoulen

WingNut said:


> I got the green ones last week!!
> 
> Thought I'd post a few pics so hopefully it'll give a better idea of the color. I was waiting for tan/creme suede to come back for the summer but I couldn't resist these!
> 
> Background is a goldish/brown rug
> 
> View attachment 2495104
> 
> 
> In sunlight...
> View attachment 2495106
> 
> 
> And with my Etoupe Togo Birkin. The boots are definitely more green than the Etoupe
> 
> View attachment 2495107



Oh! They're gorgeous!


----------



## 4purse

WingNut said:


> I got the green ones last week!!
> 
> Thought I'd post a few pics so hopefully it'll give a better idea of the color. I was waiting for tan/creme suede to come back for the summer but I couldn't resist these!
> 
> Background is a goldish/brown rug
> 
> View attachment 2495104
> 
> 
> In sunlight...
> View attachment 2495106
> 
> 
> And with my Etoupe Togo Birkin. The boots are definitely more green than the Etoupe
> 
> View attachment 2495107




That is a really pretty color, waiting for mine to arrive Thanks for the color comparisons.


----------



## 4purse

4purse said:


> Just curious of what everyone thinks of this new suede with lighter brown heel instead of black.
> 
> Anyone own them?



Well boo-hoo I'm disappointed. These arrived today and I'm not impressed. 

The ladies that said they didn't like the brown heel were right. They look like "cowboy boots" and almost like fake Chloe boots. They will be going back. The suede color is pretty but it's so light and the suede is so buttery soft I would be paranoid wearing them that they would so easily get marks on them. For me too high maintenance.

Still waiting for the Clay leather ones to arrive.

I will post some pics of the suede ones.


----------



## WingNut

4purse said:


> Well boo-hoo I'm disappointed. These arrived today and I'm not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> The ladies that said they didn't like the brown heel were right. They look like "cowboy boots" and almost like fake Chloe boots. They will be going back. The suede color is pretty but it's so light and the suede is so buttery soft I would be paranoid wearing them that they would so easily get marks on them. For me too high maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the Clay leather ones to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some pics of the suede ones.




Well that kills my lemming for them (wallet will be happy). I know exactly what you mean about the cowboy boot look.

I think the ones I got recently are also called "clay". It's a really versatile color, so hopefully you will like them..


----------



## 4purse

Here are my suede ones in daylight. Although my first...and posted...response to them was a "No" after trying them on and holding them up to clothes in my closet I'm warming up to them. Surprisingly my husband said "I really like them, they look Summery".  .....say what???? He was with me when I bought my black Chloe boots on vacation in Scotland which ended up being too big. As for the size, these are 5.5...perfect fit... and I normally wear a US 6 or Euro 36 which in my black leather Chloe boots relaxed too much and were too big.


----------



## 4purse

4purse said:


> Here are my suede ones in daylight. Although my first...and posted...response to them was a "No" after trying them on and holding them up to clothes in my closet I'm warming up to them. Surprisingly my husband said "I really like them, they look Summery".  .....say what???? He was with me when I bought my black Chloe boots on vacation in Scotland which ended up being too big. As for the size, these are 5.5...perfect fit... and I normally wear a US 6 or Euro 36 which in my black leather Chloe boots relaxed too much and were too big.




One more...


----------



## Catsandbags

4purse said:


> One more...



I do think they are great summer boots. Might be nice with bare legs and actually elongate them.


----------



## 4purse

Catsandbags said:


> I do think they are great summer boots. Might be nice with bare legs and actually elongate them.



I agree. I tried them on with shorter cropped boyfriend jeans with bare leg showing and they looked much better.


----------



## Catsandbags

4purse said:


> I agree. I tried them on with shorter cropped boyfriend jeans with bare leg showing and they looked much better.



I can visualize a model like Rosie Huntington Whitely wearing them in the summer. I think they will look great.


----------



## PMGarza

4purse said:


> One more...




Absolutely amazing! I love them!!! Spray some suede protector ASAP! &#128513;


----------



## 42shoes

I am dying for these to be available somewhere in red again.  All of ya'll have such small feet though... as my username states, I'm usually a straight 42.  Does anyone have experience with the other end of the sizing range (ski feet)?  I have tried on Chloe flats before and been closer to a 41, and some websites say the Chloe 41 best matches US 11.  Any thoughts?


----------



## lovely64

WingNut said:


> I got the green ones last week!!
> 
> Thought I'd post a few pics so hopefully it'll give a better idea of the color. I was waiting for tan/creme suede to come back for the summer but I couldn't resist these!
> 
> Background is a goldish/brown rug
> 
> View attachment 2495104
> 
> 
> In sunlight...
> View attachment 2495106
> 
> 
> And with my Etoupe Togo Birkin. The boots are definitely more green than the Etoupe
> 
> View attachment 2495107


 Gorgeous! Great match with etuoupe! I have to have these too


----------



## 4purse

I was looking at my boots close up this morning and noticed the Left boot has dingy looking studs, they're not bright and shiny like the Right boot...can you tell?

I tried giving them a soft hand buff and it didn't make any difference, they didn't brighten up and they actually feel rough and dry to the touch.  

Anyone have this problem with their boots?


----------



## PMGarza

4purse said:


> I was looking at my boots close up this morning and noticed the Left boot has dingy looking studs, they're not bright and shiny like the Right boot...can you tell?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried giving them a soft hand buff and it didn't make any difference, they didn't brighten up and they actually feel rough and dry to the touch.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have this problem with their boots?




Yes, they look darker and matt than the ones of the right boot, more at the middle up part. You can have them returned to the store where you bought them from for an exchange. If you buff them with a nail sponge you'll risk to tarnish the gold tone. If they feel rough to the touch they probably didn't buffed them professionally. Contact the store and let them know and seek for a return. I'm just too picky, so for the price I certainly would seek an exchange, and I can tell you are too since you noticed it. Have you tried to buff them with a piece of cotton cloth or even a suede leather piece just like the ones used for polishing cars?


----------



## GLuxeLady

Hi ladies!

Do you think it would be overkill to get the black leather Susannas if I have the midnight blue suede ones already? I just feel like I'd wear those more than the midnight blue ones.

I appreciate your input!!


----------



## 4purse

PMGarza said:


> Yes, they look darker and matt than the ones of the right boot, more at the middle up part. You can have them returned to the store where you bought them from for an exchange. If you buff them with a nail sponge you'll risk to tarnish the gold tone. If they feel rough to the touch they probably didn't buffed them professionally. Contact the store and let them know and seek for a return. I'm just too picky, so for the price I certainly would seek an exchange, and I can tell you are too since you noticed it. Have you tried to buff them with a piece of cotton cloth or even a suede leather piece just like the ones used for polishing cars?



I'm picky like that too you're right for the $$$$ they cost, they shouldn't be dull looking. I did try carefully polishing them with a cloth but since they are light colored suede I have to be careful not to mark the suede in my effort to shine the studs hmmm they could be just too high maintenance!!

My first reaction when opening the box was I didn't like the light colored suede and wooden heel rather than black but now I'm really liking them as they look more summery and have a lighter feel. I will be sending these back for sure because of the dull studs, just not sure if it will be for exchange.


----------



## JDN

GLuxeLady said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Do you think it would be overkill to get the black leather Susannas if I have the midnight blue suede ones already? I just feel like I'd wear those more than the midnight blue ones.
> 
> I appreciate your input!!




Not at all


----------



## PMGarza

4purse said:


> I'm picky like that too you're right for the $$$$ they cost, they shouldn't be dull looking. I did try carefully polishing them with a cloth but since they are light colored suede I have to be careful not to mark the suede in my effort to shine the studs hmmm they could be just too high maintenance!!
> 
> 
> 
> My first reaction when opening the box was I didn't like the light colored suede and wooden heel rather than black but now I'm really liking them as they look more summery and have a lighter feel. I will be sending these back for sure because of the dull studs, just not sure if it will be for exchange.




I'm sure you can have them returned or exchanged. MatchesFashion and MyTheresa accept returns as long as soles doesn't show wear signs and are in great conditions just as received. Give them a call. I bought mine from  MyTheresa and I was worried cause some studs look not well placed and they told me they have a guarantee of 2 years in case they fall so I can have them repaired with no cost. Returning or exchanging them is not an option for me since I will not be able to recover customs and duties and in the case of exchange I will have to pay them again (I paid over half the retail price &#128547. So if an exchange or a return is an option for you, I would say go ahead and don't take too long, give them a call and ask them to put on hold another pair for exchanging them. &#127808;


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Have any of you ladies ever seen a fake pair that looked 100% similar? Do you know if a they are being copied that well? I just bought a pair on ebay and feel a little weary about them.


----------



## raradarling

Sofie Amalie said:


> Have any of you ladies ever seen a fake pair that looked 100% similar? Do you know if a they are being copied that well? I just bought a pair on ebay and feel a little weary about them.


I didn't realize there were fake susannas! That's too bad.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

raradarling said:


> I didn't realize there were fake susannas! That's too bad.




Well I am not really sure that there is. I just worry that there are - as with most other designer goods.


----------



## 4purse

Sofie Amalie said:


> Have any of you ladies ever seen a fake pair that looked 100% similar? Do you know if a they are being copied that well? I just bought a pair on ebay and feel a little weary about them.




These Chloe studded boots have such attention to detail and luxurious leather I think it would be really hard to fake them.


----------



## Tpurroc

I like the black with the gold more. I think they look richer than the silver which seems to be on a lot of the look a like boots...just my opinion


----------



## PMGarza

If anyone interested, just saw a pair of grey leather in size 40 & 39.5 on eBay 

http://******/1fplyun
http://******/1f1emtN


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Looking for 36 pink/blush w silver buckles does anyone know when that combo will be avail or have you seen it recently? Thx


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi everyone, I know this has been covered before.  But it still isn't clear if anyone has any opinion on how much these boots stretch out?  Can anyone share their experiences?

I have the cream/gold in sz 36.5 and black/gold ones in 37.  My normal shoe size is between a US 6.5-7 depending on designer.  Both fit fine, but the heels slip.  So I just wear socks.  But I recently got a pair of the red/gold in 35.5.  The length is good, but the width is tight. I cannot wiggle my toes. I have very wide feet.  I'm not sure what to do.

Do you think the 35.5 will stretch out enough in width or should I look for a size 36 instead?  I've read that people that sized down 1/2 a size felt they fit perfectly for a couple wears.  But then they were became loose.  

Can you all share you experiences?  Did your boots get too loose after a while?  Or are they still perfect?  Did you size down .5 a size or a whole size?

I guess I just need some idea on if I should resell these 35.5 and look for a 36.  Or would I regret it because the 35.5 will stretch out and be perfect after a month.  My 36.6 and 37s were loose to begin with.  So it is hard for me to judge what I should do.

TIA!


----------



## Sofie Amalie

uhoh. My three week old pair just lost two studs. None of my other have had this problem :/ Bummer. Any good advice? Experiences?


----------



## JDN

tb-purselover said:


> Hi everyone, I know this has been covered before.  But it still isn't clear if anyone has any opinion on how much these boots stretch out?  Can anyone share their experiences?
> 
> I have the cream/gold in sz 36.5 and black/gold ones in 37.  My normal shoe size is between a US 6.5-7 depending on designer.  Both fit fine, but the heels slip.  So I just wear socks.  But I recently got a pair of the red/gold in 35.5.  The length is good, but the width is tight. I cannot wiggle my toes. I have very wide feet.  I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Do you think the 35.5 will stretch out enough in width or should I look for a size 36 instead?  I've read that people that sized down 1/2 a size felt they fit perfectly for a couple wears.  But then they were became loose.
> 
> Can you all share you experiences?  Did your boots get too loose after a while?  Or are they still perfect?  Did you size down .5 a size or a whole size?
> 
> I guess I just need some idea on if I should resell these 35.5 and look for a 36.  Or would I regret it because the 35.5 will stretch out and be perfect after a month.  My 36.6 and 37s were loose to begin with.  So it is hard for me to judge what I should do.
> 
> TIA!




Sounds like you might need a 36...I'm not sure how much these stretch....

I'm usually a 6/6.5 and my 36s are big....you could try wearing them around the house and see if they will loosen up enough maybe?

Keep us posted


----------



## tb-purselover

Sofie Amalie said:


> uhoh. My three week old pair just lost two studs. None of my other have had this problem :/ Bummer. Any good advice? Experiences?




Contact Chloe. Supposedly they have a two year warranty. See if they will replace them. Or contact the store you purchased them from and see if they will put you in touch with the right person at Chloe. 

Let us know what they say!  I have not taken advantage of it. But I read here that they offer it in all pairs. Especially paying so much $$$ for them.


----------



## tb-purselover

JDN said:


> Sounds like you might need a 36...I'm not sure how much these stretch....
> 
> I'm usually a 6/6.5 and my 36s are big....you could try wearing them around the house and see if they will loosen up enough maybe?
> 
> Keep us posted




I am thinking you might be right.  Sad because the length is perfect. It is just the width.  With these my heel do not slip. They stay put. I am worries that with a 36 they might slip like my 36.5. 

Do your heels slip in your 36?


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

tb-purselover said:


> I am thinking you might be right.  Sad because the length is perfect. It is just the width.  With these my heel do not slip. They stay put. I am worries that with a 36 they might slip like my 36.5.
> 
> Do your heels slip in your 36?




Tb
My us size is 6.5-7 too and I take a 36 in the Chloe's. If u really got a good deal on the 35.5 then maybe a shoe cobbler can stretch them
For u? I tried on several
Sizes and the 36 is perfect. Not too tight or loose. Good luck.


----------



## tb-purselover

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Tb
> My us size is 6.5-7 too and I take a 36 in the Chloe's. If u really got a good deal on the 35.5 then maybe a shoe cobbler can stretch them
> For u? I tried on several
> Sizes and the 36 is perfect. Not too tight or loose. Good luck.




Thanks cookie!  I appreciate your feedback.  They are now packed up and ready for DHL to pick up.  I am returning them.


----------



## JDN

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks cookie!  I appreciate your feedback.  They are now packed up and ready for DHL to pick up.  I am returning them.




I'm sorry they didn't work out...but uhhh...where r u returning them to?


----------



## tb-purselover

JDN said:


> I'm sorry they didn't work out...but uhhh...where r u returning them to?



 I thought of you but wasn't sure if you were looking for this color way.  

But, I think they are already spoken for.  Unless she changes her mind.  She was quick!


----------



## JDN

tb-purselover said:


> I thought of you but wasn't sure if you were looking for this color way.
> 
> But, I think they are already spoken for.  Unless she changes her mind.  She was quick!




 oh well....lol 
I really shouldn't be spending $ anyway hahaha


----------



## tb-purselover

JDN said:


> oh well....lol
> I really shouldn't be spending $ anyway hahaha



 If I find another one in your size I will let you know.  I don't know, they are so pretty.  So it might justify the "accidental" spendage .  They sure were pretty!!! 

You have an awesome blk/blk 09 bmoto coming your way!!!  That jacket's leather looks divine.  I can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## JDN

tb-purselover said:


> If I find another one in your size I will let you know.  I don't know, they are so pretty.  So it might justify the "accidental" spendage .  They sure were pretty!!!
> 
> You have an awesome blk/blk 09 bmoto coming your way!!!  That jacket's leather looks divine.  I can't wait to hear your thoughts.




Haha....tracking on that Moto is giving me a headache....


----------



## tb-purselover

JDN said:


> Haha....tracking on that Moto is giving me a headache....




Waiting is hard for me too and the jacket isn't for me!  

I hope it gets to you quickly.  So we can all see it.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

tb-purselover said:


> Contact Chloe. Supposedly they have a two year warranty. See if they will replace them. Or contact the store you purchased them from and see if they will put you in touch with the right person at Chloe.
> 
> Let us know what they say!  I have not taken advantage of it. But I read here that they offer it in all pairs. Especially paying so much $$$ for them.




Thank you so much for your reply! I got them as a gift though, so I don't have the receipt... But I will give a try just to hear them out.


----------



## tb-purselover

Sofie Amalie said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I got them as a gift though, so I don't have the receipt... But I will give a try just to hear them out.



Let us know what they say.  I am hoping they will help you.  Even if they won't do it under warranty, maybe they will repair them at a small cost to you?  It might be worth asking.


----------



## ninjanna

Sofie Amalie said:


> uhoh. My three week old pair just lost two studs. None of my other have had this problem :/ Bummer. Any good advice? Experiences?




Two of my studs fell off after two weeks too! But I think it's because I had been walking around in them heaps, and the fact that they're suede, maybe the studs fall off easier on suede? Are your boots suede or leather?


----------



## Julide

HiHas anyone worn their Susanna's with tights and a skirt or dress? If so are there pictures? TIA!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Julide said:


> HiHas anyone worn their Susanna's with tights and a skirt or dress? If so are there pictures? TIA!!!



Look in my collection thread. There's a link in my sig.


----------



## Julide

caroulemapoulen said:


> Look in my collection thread. There's a link in my sig.



Thank you!!I love your blue ones! They go so well with tights!! Your collection is fab!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Sugar Cane

Here are my new ones! Been going back and forth on them for a year now and spontaneously bought them within 5 mins today!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Julide said:


> Thank you!!I love your blue ones! They go so well with tights!! Your collection is fab!! Thanks again!!



You're very welcome! I'm glad you could use them.


----------



## Sofie Amalie

ninjanna said:


> Two of my studs fell off after two weeks too! But I think it's because I had been walking around in them heaps, and the fact that they're suede, maybe the studs fall off easier on suede? Are your boots suede or leather?



They are leather and had not been that worn :/ Still haven't gotten around to contact chloe.

My suede ones held up fine.


----------



## am2022

WNuttttt!!! I love these..... No im on a ban lady!!! 



WingNut said:


> I got the green ones last week!!
> 
> Thought I'd post a few pics so hopefully it'll give a better idea of the color. I was waiting for tan/creme suede to come back for the summer but I couldn't resist these!
> 
> Background is a goldish/brown rug
> 
> View attachment 2495104
> 
> 
> In sunlight...
> View attachment 2495106
> 
> 
> And with my Etoupe Togo Birkin. The boots are definitely more green than the Etoupe
> 
> View attachment 2495107


----------



## littlegirlnyc

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/boots/chloe-susanna-boots-3?flash_sale_id=7041

There's a pre-owned pair on sale for $745 in a size 38 on this site right now! Too big for me, but maybe they'll work for somebody else


----------



## Summer sunshine

Hi, has anyone brought boots that are too big? Can you make them work and if so what do you do?


----------



## JDN

Summer sunshine said:


> Hi, has anyone brought boots that are too big? Can you make them work and if so what do you do?




Depends how big....I think my actual size is a 35.5 in these but I have 36s and 37s
The 36s are fine...but the 37s are humongous  I never wear them


----------



## Summer sunshine

JDN said:


> Depends how big....I think my actual size is a 35.5 in these but I have 36s and 37s
> The 36s are fine...but the 37s are humongous  I never wear them



Thanks,


----------



## missmoimoi

caroulemapoulen said:


> Can you post a picture? I don't know the color.
> 
> EDIT: Is it this color? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Chloe-Suzanna-Studded-Bootie-Clay-chloe/prod162260226___/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dchloe%2526_requestid%253D10079&eItemId=prod162260226&cmCat=search
> 
> I find them very neutral. I would wear them with both black tights and with bare legs, I'm a dress/skirt girl as you.





Hello.  I'm late to the party but I tried on these booties today as well as the black.  I have to agree that the colour is very neutral but hard to describe.  It's on hold for me but I did not take a look at the box - so is the official Chloe colour just green?


I'd say it is a very khaki-olive-taupe...I can see how Neiman Marcus also came up with "clay".  I bought the black pair today and received $336.50 onto a Gift Card which I can start using tomorrow until May 28.  I'm considering spending the Gift Card towards these booties.


My fear is whether or not the coloured Susanna booties go on sale.  The Sky Blue leather pair was 50% off at SSense in Montreal but I admit...as pretty as Sky Blue might be, I guess it was not a top seller.  These are very neutral being khaki-olive-taupe...a great summer bootie I think?


----------



## missmoimoi

WingNut said:


> I got the green ones last week!!
> 
> Thought I'd post a few pics so hopefully it'll give a better idea of the color. I was waiting for tan/creme suede to come back for the summer but I couldn't resist these!
> 
> Background is a goldish/brown rug
> 
> View attachment 2495104
> 
> 
> In sunlight...
> View attachment 2495106
> 
> 
> And with my Etoupe Togo Birkin. The boots are definitely more green than the Etoupe
> 
> View attachment 2495107




Oh congrats!  I tried these on today - very khaki-olive-taupe and neutral.  They are on hold for me right now.  Is the official Chloe colour just 'green'?


----------



## WingNut

missmoimoi said:


> Oh congrats!  I tried these on today - very khaki-olive-taupe and neutral.  They are on hold for me right now.  Is the official Chloe colour just 'green'?



Thanks! I think so. It might depend on the place selling them. These were labeled green at Saks.


----------



## WingNut

amacasa said:


> WNuttttt!!! I love these..... No im on a ban lady!!!



Ban? What's a ban? Lol....


----------



## am2022

I know ... It's this inner voice of reason that we
Have learned to suppress throughout the years .... I'm trying my best to wake up this dormant giant .... I used to be so good at this - now what I'm great at is
Making DH's scowl  bigger and bitter each day ... Lol



WingNut said:


> Ban? What's a ban? Lol....


----------



## missmoimoi

WingNut said:


> Thanks! I think so. It might depend on the place selling them. These were labeled green at Saks.



I went back to try on both feet  in size 36.5 and 37. The box says Green Alga. Is that Italian for algae?  

They are khaki olive green. Have to decide on these booties or racing green med paraty. Sigh


----------



## 416shopahic

Has anyone seen an black with silver studs anywhere? Desperately looking for a size 37!


----------



## 416shopahic

Summer sunshine said:


> Hi, has anyone brought boots that are too big? Can you make them work and if so what do you do?


I would not buy big.  I found these boots make your feet look really long.  I am normally a 7.5 -a size 8 and I got the navy suede in a size 37. They fit great!


----------



## Summer sunshine

416shopahic said:


> I would not buy big.  I found these boots make your feet look really long.  I am normally a 7.5 -a size 8 and I got the navy suede in a size 37. They fit great!



Yes, I agree, buying too big would be a mistake. Thanks


----------



## globetrotter07

karinapricilla said:


> View attachment 2449768
> 
> Hi guys! I just bought this gorgeous susanna boots yesterday! Bought it at on pedder singapore with 50% off + 15%. So i bought this only for sgd $780 OMG i was so lucky! I got the midnight blue suede with gold studs. I am a size 37 for most heels/shoes, but for this i bought 37.5 just in case i want to wear thick socks or tights  Will post outfit picture soon!



Hi there! I've been looking this boots forever! I'm so glad I found your thread .. are they still available in onpedder singapore? I'm not really keen on buying online because of taxes and sizing.. TIA


----------



## Summer sunshine

My Ebay bargain find! They're a bit scuffed but a perfect fit and I love them! 








Now I want more...!


----------



## 416shopahic

Very cute! I'm looking for the same ones!


----------



## Summer sunshine

416shopahic said:


> Very cute! I'm looking for the same ones!



Thanks I love them.. I hope find some in the sales


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Summer sunshine said:


> My Ebay bargain find! They're a bit scuffed but a perfect fit and I love them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want more...!


i love these! I found them at barneys.com marked down to $809 and i had a gift card. Not sure if the 37 will be too big, i have black/silver in size 36 now.


----------



## rdgldy

lots of sale pair at Barneys!!!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

rdgldy said:


> lots of sale pair at Barneys!!!


which ones did you get? I got the light colored "pink" or "nude" one size larger than normal, not sure if I will keep them since I know they stretch out. But at $700 I may keep them!


----------



## Summer sunshine

Wow, Barneys has an amazing sale! Don't think we ever such choice like that in the UK! 

Happy bargain hunting ladies.....


----------



## rdgldy

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> which ones did you get? I got the light colored "pink" or "nude" one size larger than normal, not sure if I will keep them since I know they stretch out. But at $700 I may keep them!




I got the taupe suede.  Definitely a keeper!!


----------



## msmeow

sparkledust said:


> Hi cookielvs!bags I wore them out  a bit before posting pics because I wanted to make sure the color didn't rub off or anything, so far it's holding up fine. I was super careful about taping the soles and inside before dying so the boots basically look like they were always black and the leather is soft and breaking in nicely as you can see from the first pic.
> 
> anyway- here are the photos, from my iphone- so the last one is a little blurry





I was just wondering how your dyed boots are looking after all of these months?
I've been very tempted to dye my pair


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

rdgldy said:


> I got the taupe suede.  Definitely a keeper!!



i decided to keep the 37's, wore them about yesterday, they seem a little big(i have 36 in black--also wearing bare foot)
How do you wear yours in the summer? No socks? Zipped or unzipped?
I like the unzipped look barefoot in the summer with skinny jeans


----------



## saira1214

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> i decided to keep the 37's, wore them about yesterday, they seem a little big(i have 36 in black--also wearing bare foot)
> How do you wear yours in the summer? No socks? Zipped or unzipped?
> I like the unzipped look barefoot in the summer with skinny jeans



H, I really think they are going to be too big for you. I wear a 6-6 1/2 and the 37 and 36.5 were too big. I definitely needed a 35.5 or 36 (maybe). I gave up.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

saira1214 said:


> H, I really think they are going to be too big for you. I wear a 6-6 1/2 and the 37 and 36.5 were too big. I definitely needed a 35.5 or 36 (maybe). I gave up.



i think im going to keep them since they were such a deal, but will need to put in a gel footbed or something to take up some room lol! 36 are sometimes tight on me with thicker socks in the winter. hopefully they don't stretch out too much


----------



## saira1214

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> i think im going to keep them since they were such a deal, but will need to put in a gel footbed or something to take up some room lol! 36 are sometimes tight on me with thicker socks in the winter. hopefully they don't stretch out too much


Sounds like they will be great then! I'm jealous. Love that nude/pinkish color. Congrats!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

saira1214 said:


> Sounds like they will be great then! I'm jealous. Love that nude/pinkish color. Congrats!



do you wear yours in the summer at all?


----------



## Summer sunshine

Have just seen these for the first time, Chloe Susanna Flats. Not too sure about them at the moment, but they may grow on me.


----------



## jellybebe

Summer sunshine said:


> Have just seen these for the first time, Chloe Susanna Flats. Not too sure about them at the moment, but they may grow on me.
> 
> View attachment 2645074




Interesting! Thanks for posting the pic, I have never seen them before either! I'm not sure what I think yet!


----------



## Catsandbags

Summer sunshine said:


> Have just seen these for the first time, Chloe Susanna Flats. Not too sure about them at the moment, but they may grow on me.
> 
> View attachment 2645074



Thanks for posting this! I kinda like them. I think they would look nice in a nude or pink color


----------



## Summer sunshine

They are retailing for £432 which is crazy expensive for a flat. I love Chloe shoes but they are way out of my price range.


----------



## PollyGal

I love them - wish they were a little higher though!


----------



## saira1214

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> do you wear yours in the summer at all?




Hey H! I ended up returning my midnight pair. I bought them at full price and couldn't justify keeping them.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I have these ballet flats from the first season Susan was out:


----------



## WingNut

Summer sunshine said:


> Have just seen these for the first time, Chloe Susanna Flats. Not too sure about them at the moment, but they may grow on me.
> 
> View attachment 2645074


Those are cute! But I think the tab/buckle in the back would annoy me if I was wearing them with skinny jeans (it wouldn't consistently stay in or out.....), which would limit my choices for pants.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

saira1214 said:


> Hey H! I ended up returning my midnight pair. I bought them at full price and couldn't justify keeping them.



I kept the 37 cipria color. Wore them out Sat night with a light pair of socks (to take up the extra room he-he) They are a bit big on me, but what can a girl do?

How did you like the ZARA BIO sandals? I'm returning mine


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

caroulemapoulen said:


> I have these ballet flats from the first season Susan was out:



I like these! Are they buttery soft?  I have not seen these in person.


----------



## saira1214

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I kept the 37 cipria color. Wore them out Sat night with a light pair of socks (to take up the extra room he-he) They are a bit big on me, but what can a girl do?
> 
> How did you like the ZARA BIO sandals? I'm returning mine



Maybe try a gel insole or something? That may help make them a bit tighter. The bio sandals are weird. I'm not sure if I am returning mine or not. I just got them a couple of days ago and am thinking on them. They are weird to put on.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

saira1214 said:


> Maybe try a gel insole or something? That may help make them a bit tighter. The bio sandals are weird. I'm not sure if I am returning mine or not. I just got them a couple of days ago and am thinking on them. They are weird to put on.



is yours loose on the thong part (the long piece that goes through the toe) mine dont lay flat and look weird.


----------



## saira1214

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> is yours loose on the thong part (the long piece that goes through the toe) mine dont lay flat and look weird.



Bingo.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I like these! Are they buttery soft?  I have not seen these in person.



Yes, I think they are - or were. I wore them almost to death. So I'm not using them anymore actually.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

caroulemapoulen said:


> Yes, I think they are - or were. I wore them almost to death. So I'm not using them anymore actually.



the leather on anything chloe is superb IMO.


----------



## QuirkyCool

Summer sunshine said:


> Have just seen these for the first time, Chloe Susanna Flats. Not too sure about them at the moment, but they may grow on me.
> 
> View attachment 2645074



I just saw them too and came here immediately to research! If they come in black/silver I'll get them on the spot. I don't really do (much) gold hardware. I also have the Susanna booties in black with silver hardware and I love them. The only thing that sometimes inhibits me from wearing them is that the buckles sometimes clink together and make noise (the top buckle hits the others)...anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hi lovely ladies....as usual, I'm always late finding something! Just found this thread and ordered a pair from Barney's! Yay! I got the gray 

I am curious do they still make  the black with SILVER studs in the boots? I was hoping maybe they will come out for the fall? Thx


----------



## rdgldy

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi lovely ladies....as usual, I'm always late finding something! Just found this thread and ordered a pair from Barney's! Yay! I got the gray
> 
> I am curious do they still make  the black with SILVER studs in the boots? I was hoping maybe they will come out for the fall? Thx




you should be able to find them.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

rdgldy said:


> you should be able to find them.


Thx, but since I posted....I have been looking everywhere online.....with no luck  any ideas where I might find them? I even looked on eBay


----------



## littlegirlnyc

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi lovely ladies....as usual, I'm always late finding something! Just found this thread and ordered a pair from Barney's! Yay! I got the gray
> 
> I am curious do they still make  the black with SILVER studs in the boots? I was hoping maybe they will come out for the fall? Thx



The black with silver was so nice! I've got black and gold, but I always liked the silver better. I hope they bring them back too


----------



## bagaddict

Hey girls... I'm gonna order these but not sure what size to get.  I'll be wearing with very thin footie socks.  I'm a true US size 9.  Should I get the 38 or the 38.5?  Thank you!  xo


----------



## Mustwork4bags

I just ordered  them  as well, and went by the reviews, I wear an 8 and bought a 37.5. When I received them, I tried them on and thought oh no, they are too small, but I wore them around the house & they did loosen  up  and felt perfect. So I wouldn't go any smaller than a half size?  Also, remember, if you try them on at the end of the day, your feet will be a little more swollen than  normal.


----------



## Glamnatic

Omg I can't believe I finally found a pair of this boots that fit me, I'm a sz 35 and no online stores sold 34 or 34.5 as these run a size large, and finally I found a pair on eBay, I'm so happy, they are a sz 34.5 they are a tad big but it the best I could find, with socks they don't slip out, I'm so happy!!


----------



## rdgldy

Glamnatic said:


> Omg I can't believe I finally found a pair of this boots that fit me, I'm a sz 35 and no online stores sold 34 or 34.5 as these run a size large, and finally I found a pair on eBay, I'm so happy, they are a sz 34.5 they are a tad big but it the best I could find, with socks they don't slip out, I'm so happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664986
> View attachment 2664987
> View attachment 2664988
> View attachment 2664989



congrats!!!


----------



## 42shoes

Hey everyone.  I just posted in the Authenticate These Shoes thread about a pair of 41 red Susannas on ebay.  If any of you could provide some insight (either in this thread or the other), I would greatly appreciate it.  The listing is linked below.  Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380913161097?


----------



## csara

Finally got a pair of taupe Susanna's on sale for $540 and thought I could get away with my normal size 36. Of course the heel slips. Anyone have experience using heel slips pads or anything else to solve this issue? Thanks ladies.


----------



## csara

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I kept the 37 cipria color. Wore them out Sat night with a light pair of socks (to take up the extra room he-he) They are a bit big on me, but what can a girl do?
> 
> How did you like the ZARA BIO sandals? I'm returning mine


Are yours too big? I could definitely use a 35.5 but got a bargain on the 36. Any advice on insoles, heel pads etc? Are you getting enough wear out of them? Thx!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

csara said:


> Are yours too big? I could definitely use a 35.5 but got a bargain on the 36. Any advice on insoles, heel pads etc? Are you getting enough wear out of them? Thx!



yes I kept them, I have worn them a couple of times, once with socks and now I have a small insole I got from a shoe salesman a long time ago. But any of the Dr. Scholls would work. See what size they offer to determine how much room you need to take up.  Good Luck.


----------



## csara

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> yes I kept them, I have worn them a couple of times, once with socks and now I have a small insole I got from a shoe salesman a long time ago. But any of the Dr. Scholls would work. See what size they offer to determine how much room you need to take up.  Good Luck.



Thanks, I'll get some heel cups or insoles and see how they feel.


----------



## Londonbound

Does anyone know what colour/hardware combinations are coming out for fall or winter?  I'm hoping they come out w/ silver hardware this season!!

On another note I am typically an 8.5 or 39.  Narrow to average width, very skinny ankles.  Do you think I should size down to a 38 or would a 38.5 be sufficient??  I really don't like ordering shoes online but I live in Vancouver and I will be hard pressed to find these


----------



## csara

Glamnatic said:


> Omg I can't believe I finally found a pair of this boots that fit me, I'm a sz 35 and no online stores sold 34 or 34.5 as these run a size large, and finally I found a pair on eBay, I'm so happy, they are a sz 34.5 they are a tad big but it the best I could find, with socks they don't slip out, I'm so happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664986
> View attachment 2664987
> View attachment 2664988
> View attachment 2664989


Did these stretch out much? I've tried on the lambskin and can tell that leather would give a lot. I own the suede and am not ready to wear them out yet for fear of stretching. Thoughts? Love the navy BTW!


----------



## GLuxeLady

Londonbound said:


> Does anyone know what colour/hardware combinations are coming out for fall or winter?  I'm hoping they come out w/ silver hardware this season!!
> 
> 
> 
> On another note I am typically an 8.5 or 39.  Narrow to average width, very skinny ankles.  Do you think I should size down to a 38 or would a 38.5 be sufficient??  I really don't like ordering shoes online but I live in Vancouver and I will be hard pressed to find these




I've read that some people have sized down half a size because they apparently run big but I don't think so. I have the midnight blue suede Susannas, I also wear a 38.5 and have skinny ankles and I went with my size and they feel fine. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Glamnatic

csara said:


> Did these stretch out much? I've tried on the lambskin and can tell that leather would give a lot. I own the suede and am not ready to wear them out yet for fear of stretching. Thoughts? Love the navy BTW!




Ive worn mine about 3 times and I need them to stretch as they are too narrow at the top, until this moment they haven't stretched a bit, I think they are quite stiff.


----------



## bambistyle

missmoimoi said:


> Hello.  I'm late to the party but I tried on these booties today as well as the black.  I have to agree that the colour is very neutral but hard to describe.  It's on hold for me but I did not take a look at the box - so is the official Chloe colour just green?
> 
> 
> I'd say it is a very khaki-olive-taupe...I can see how Neiman Marcus also came up with "clay".  I bought the black pair today and received $336.50 onto a Gift Card which I can start using tomorrow until May 28.  I'm considering spending the Gift Card towards these booties.
> 
> 
> My fear is whether or not the coloured Susanna booties go on sale.  The Sky Blue leather pair was 50% off at SSense in Montreal but I admit...as pretty as Sky Blue might be, I guess it was not a top seller.  These are very neutral being khaki-olive-taupe...a great summer bootie I think?



have u checked holts ? i picked up a pair of grey susanna booties today from holts for $549 in size 36.5! good luck!


----------



## csara

Glamnatic said:


> Ive worn mine about 3 times and I need them to stretch as they are too narrow at the top, until this moment they haven't stretched a bit, I think they are quite stiff.



Great, thanks for letting me know. That's encouraging!


----------



## globetrotter07

Hi i'm looking for susanna boots in spore.. is the chloe store at ngee ann sell those? TIA  p.s. i'm going there early august..


----------



## French Lace

I have a question for those who have the Susanna's with the wooden sole - I've fallen in love with the light grey/Ash pair but from the pics I've seen they appear to look wider than the black soled Susanna's. Would anyone know if they are the same cut? Is it just the lighter sole that makes them appear not as streamlined around the toe area?
Does anyone else see them that way? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## linzards

Net-a-porter.com has a size 41 with silver studs for sale.


----------



## wet26

Summer sunshine said:


> Have just seen these for the first time, Chloe Susanna Flats. Not too sure about them at the moment, but they may grow on me.
> 
> View attachment 2645074


I've just purchased these! They are gorgeous and extremely comfortable. I sized down half a size to 39.5 and the fit is perfect.


----------



## cuhlee

Hii ladies!! I'm new to Chloe but just love the Suzannas! I am about to purchase a suede/nubuck pair in a light red (I think I got a good deal.. Under $500) and wondered if anyone has any experience with its durability? If any of you have a suede/nubuck pair, how has it held up and what have you done to protect it from rain? TIA!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies, are these boots still "in"?  I have two pairs which I lov  and cant wait to wear them when weather cools down.


----------



## jennlt

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, are these boots still "in"?  I have two pairs which I lov  and cant wait to wear them when weather cools down.


I sure hope so! I bought a pair this spring during Saks "Friends and Family" event and I have been waiting for colder weather to wear them. Saks, Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom are all still carrying them so I think they are still "in".


----------



## tonkamama

jennlt said:


> I sure hope so! I bought a pair this spring during Saks "Friends and Family" event and I have been waiting for colder weather to wear them. Saks, Neiman Marcus and Nordstrom are all still carrying them so I think they are still "in".



Congrats!  What color did you get?  Please post modeling picture here.  I wore them out yesterday and today...with jeans and leggings.   Love them!


----------



## jennlt

tonkamama said:


> Congrats!  What color did you get?  Please post modeling picture here.  I wore them out yesterday and today...with jeans and leggings.   Love them!



I decided to go with basic black with the gold studs. It's cold enough to wear them now but it's raining, so I'm waiting patiently for clear weather!


----------



## tonkamama

jennlt said:


> I decided to go with basic black with the gold studs. It's cold enough to wear them now but it's raining, so I'm waiting patiently for clear weather!



I have the same boots black with gold studs.  Lucky girl .. I bought mine at full price from NAP (save on some local sales tax).  I love this combo, in fact I wore them almost everyday last winter, so easy to dress up any simple outfits.  I water proofing all my leather shoes and try stay away from bad raining days too.


----------



## jennlt

tonkamama said:


> I have the same boots black with gold studs.  Lucky girl .. I bought mine at full price from NAP (save on some local sales tax).  I love this combo, in fact I wore them almost everyday last winter, so easy to dress up any simple outfits.  I water proofing all my leather shoes and try stay away from bad raining days too.


I was absolutely shocked to find them on sale! I wear such a popular size that I always pay full price for my shoes. I definitely was lucky that day!


----------



## clauvert

sparkledust said:


> Hi cookielvs!bags I wore them out  a bit before posting pics because I wanted to make sure the color didn't rub off or anything, so far it's holding up fine. I was super careful about taping the soles and inside before dying so the boots basically look like they were always black and the leather is soft and breaking in nicely as you can see from the first pic.
> 
> anyway- here are the photos, from my iphone- so the last one is a little blurry


hi! how did you manage not to ruin the studs? i am thinking about dyeing my (already very dark) navy susannas black, but i'm afraid i will paint the studs as well! do you think i could pull it off fine? excellent job by the way!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

clauvert said:


> hi! how did you manage not to ruin the studs? i am thinking about dyeing my (already very dark) navy susannas black, but i'm afraid i will paint the studs as well! do you think i could pull it off fine? excellent job by the way!!!



I just sold a painted pair. They went from brown to black - they were in python btw.
The studs were darker afterwards than my other three pairs (that haven't been painted) but they were still gold.
But they became very stiff and hard when worn, which I personally didn't like, since I knew how they could be.


----------



## amandacasey

I'm in!! Yay!! Love the black with gold 

The box says nappa on the left side of the sticker but "lamb stud" on the right side...


----------



## amandacasey

These are the 2014 nappa (I think) leather. (It says both nappa and lamb on the box). I bought a 40.5 though usually I'm a 40, which seems to work quite well for me in these shoes. I have a bit of space in the heel but it doesn't lift out of the shoe or move around too much, I put a comfortable insole which also made it feel nicer to walk in. The toe box is definitely narrow in these shoes and the 40.5 is perfect for me in that region of the shoe. The sizing really all depends on the shape and structure of our feet. Any smaller and these would have been too small in the toe and a perfect snugness in the heel. bought from barneys online
The leather is very soft and buttery! I think they look so flattering In every picture I see of them and now I finally have the boot I have been lusting after for yearsss


----------



## amandacasey

Other side of the box sticker/item details


----------



## tonkamama

amandacasey said:


> These are the 2014 nappa (I think) leather. (It says both nappa and lamb on the box). I bought a 40.5 though usually I'm a 40, which seems to work quite well for me in these shoes. I have a bit of space in the heel but it doesn't lift out of the shoe or move around too much, I put a comfortable insole which also made it feel nicer to walk in. The toe box is definitely narrow in these shoes and the 40.5 is perfect for me in that region of the shoe. The sizing really all depends on the shape and structure of our feet. Any smaller and these would have been too small in the toe and a perfect snugness in the heel. bought from barneys online
> The leather is very soft and buttery! I think they look so flattering In every picture I see of them and now I finally have the boot I have been lusting after for yearsss




Congrats, the black with gold is truly a classic combo....


----------



## missmoimoi

Please don't bag slap me for going (slightly) off topic but I really didn't know if I "needed" to start a new thread for Chloe Drew Chelsea ankle boots.  I have 2 pairs of Susanna booties but these caught my eye about a month ago and I finally tried them on yesterday.  They are not so easy to find online and I didn't check out the box but I believe they are Drew embellished ankle booties.  I like the former version too with studlets on the elasticized portion of the boots.  I would love to get these but can't justify buying them right now.  They are considered black but in real life, they are a very soft navy-charcoal-grey.  I was wearing my black Susanna booties while shopping - you can see the difference in colour in my photo but the Drew booties are called "black" too!?


----------



## missmoimoi

missmoimoi said:


> Please don't bag slap me for going (slightly) off topic but I really didn't know if I "needed" to start a new thread for Chloe Drew Chelsea ankle boots.  I have 2 pairs of Susanna booties but these caught my eye about a month ago and I finally tried them on yesterday.  They are not so easy to find online and I didn't check out the box but I believe they are Drew embellished ankle booties.  I like the former version too with studlets on the elasticized portion of the boots.  I would love to get these but can't justify buying them right now.  They are considered black but in real life, they are a very soft navy-charcoal-grey.  I was wearing my black Susanna booties while shopping - you can see the difference in colour in my photo but the Drew booties are called "black" too!?





Oh!  Berdorf's has several variations of this bootie including the above that I actually tried on yesterday.  Yea, so they ARE charcoal.  I like the leopard hair calf, beige & black pebbled leather ones too!  


http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chlo...nements%3D&eItemId=prod99650076&cmCat=product


----------



## rdgldy

I have been a purist when it comes to Susannas (6 pair) but I might be tempted now....so cute!


----------



## saira1214

I love these more than susannas. Less busy.


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks for letting me post my outfits with my all time favorite Susanna boots that I wore them to my recent trip....


----------



## gail13

Are the Susanna's still in style?  Or are they considered a classic?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

gail13 said:


> Are the Susanna's still in style?  Or are they considered a classic?



I think they are. I still use all of mine.


----------



## gail13

caroulemapoulen said:


> I think they are. I still use all of mine.



I like them but wonder if they are a bit too blingy for wearing often.


----------



## tonkamama

gail13 said:


> I like them but wonder if they are a bit too blingy for wearing often.



Not really, I wore mine all the time as long as I keep my outfits simple.


----------



## rdgldy

I wear mine quite often-I agree that by keeping the rest of your outfit simple, they do not appear overly blingy.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

gail13 said:


> I like them but wonder if they are a bit too blingy for wearing often.



They're not too blingy for my wardrobe and general life, but maybe they are for others


----------



## saira1214

missmoimoi said:


> Oh!  Berdorf's has several variations of this bootie including the above that I actually tried on yesterday.  Yea, so they ARE charcoal.  I like the leopard hair calf, beige & black pebbled leather ones too!
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Chlo...nements%3D&eItemId=prod99650076&cmCat=product




How is the sizing? Same as Susannas?


----------



## missmoimoi

saira1214 said:


> How is the sizing? Same as Susannas?




No, they fit small.  My SA totally agreed with me and also tried them on.  I'm a 6.5 to 7 and 90% of my footwear is 37EU except for Balenciaga which are 38.

My Susannas are 37 which actually give me wiggle room, I preferred 37 over 36.5 but these Chloe Chelsea boots have a longer, narrower toe so I'm 37.5

I did not try 38 to compare because I think the 37.5 are right


----------



## annanas

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me post my outfits with my all time favorite Susanna boots that I wore them to my recent trip....




We're double twins!  I wore my black ones today:


----------



## saira1214

missmoimoi said:


> No, they fit small.  My SA totally agreed with me and also tried them on.  I'm a 6.5 to 7 and 90% of my footwear is 37EU except for Balenciaga which are 38.
> 
> My Susannas are 37 which actually give me wiggle room, I preferred 37 over 36.5 but these Chloe Chelsea boots have a longer, narrower toe so I'm 37.5
> 
> I did not try 38 to compare because I think the 37.5 are right




Ok, thank you! I just ordered them and am typically a 36, but got a 36.5. Hope they fit! I couldn't find the ones with the studs on the back in my price range, so I got the ones with the studs on the sides. I prefer the studs on the back though. Thanks again!


----------



## rdgldy

annanas said:


> We're double twins!  I wore my black ones today:




love!!! these are my absolute favorites-I will never tire of my Susannas!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*annanas ~* So chic!!  



annanas said:


> We're double twins!  I wore my black ones today:



*rdgldy ~* Same here... I always reach out to these when I am not sure what to wear...  



rdgldy said:


> love!!! these are my absolute favorites-I will never tire of my Susannas!!!


----------



## annanas

tonkamama said:


> *annanas ~* So chic!!





rdgldy said:


> love!!! these are my absolute favorites-I will never tire of my Susannas!!!




Thank you both  they really are so easy to wear!


----------



## lianecartman

Hello  I have a question.. Sienna Miller, she does something to her boots to make them look really worn and old. She did it to her red Chloe Susannas, H by Hudson May Tan boots and her Acne Donna boots. Especially Acne Donnas and Susannas have been ripped it is so obvious in some of photos. I hate the new shoes look either, do you think a shoe repairer can do it?


----------



## linzards

Net-A-Porter has the silver stud Susanna back in stock. Hurry before it's too late!


----------



## highend

lianecartman said:


> Hello  I have a question.. Sienna Miller, she does something to her boots to make them look really worn and old. She did it to her red Chloe Susannas, H by Hudson May Tan boots and her Acne Donna boots. Especially Acne Donnas and Susannas have been ripped it is so obvious in some of photos. I hate the new shoes look either, do you think a shoe repairer can do it?


 
I regularly wear my black/gold ones  in the rain and they developed a "worn in" look.    Not really intentional on my part, but it may help if that's the look you're going for.  

However, I recently had them polished (first time after having them for about 2 years) and now they look brand new, LOL.  A testatment to the quality I suppose.


----------



## rdgldy

linzards said:


> Net-A-Porter has the silver stud Susanna back in stock. Hurry before it's too late!




run!! so hard to find!!


----------



## tonkamama

highend said:


> I regularly wear my black/gold ones  in the rain and they developed a "worn in" look.    Not really intentional on my part, but it may help if that's the look you're going for.
> 
> However, I recently had them polished (first time after having them for about 2 years) and now they look brand new, LOL.  A testatment to the quality I suppose.




Thanks for letting us know that your boots survived the rains.   I like to keep all my shoes away from the rains  :rain:  In terms of quality, I've noticed how well these boots were made!  I wear mine all the time for more than two years (into 3rd seasons) and they still look pretty new and unbeatable.  . 

Golden goose makes great boots look like thousand years old...


----------



## saira1214

annanas said:


> We're double twins!  I wore my black ones today:



Where is your hat from? Cute!


----------



## Tikocookie

I am thinking of getting these. When I tried them on last time, the buckle kind of flaps around as I was walking. Does this happen to everyone and what do you do about it? I think it might drive me nuts.


----------



## annanas

saira1214 said:


> Where is your hat from? Cute!




It's by Woolrich


----------



## tonkamama

Tikocookie said:


> I am thinking of getting these. When I tried them on last time, the buckle kind of flaps around as I was walking. Does this happen to everyone and what do you do about it? I think it might drive me nuts.




I don't notice anything but my two pairs were from past seasons, or i just did not pay attention when I walk.  Maybe b/c in the showroom is much quieter so you can hear them.


----------



## ehemelay

Tikocookie said:


> I am thinking of getting these. When I tried them on last time, the buckle kind of flaps around as I was walking. Does this happen to everyone and what do you do about it? I think it might drive me nuts.


Mine do a little bit, but it's much less noticeable than the clinking sound of a solid heel.  People will only hear you coming if you walk in to an otherwise completely silent room.


----------



## ehemelay

I have one pair of Susanna; it's the only pair of Chloe shoes/boots in my closet.  I am considering a pair of basic black Chloe pumps.  

For those who own multiple pairs of Chloe shoes, would you say that the Susanna style is sized like the rest of the brand?  For me, they fit TTS.  (My pair is from two years ago).

With Black Friday coming up, I don't want to order the wrong size and then wind up unable to exchange because they have sold out.


----------



## rdgldy

ehemelay said:


> I have one pair of Susanna; it's the only pair of Chloe shoes/boots in my closet.  I am considering a pair of basic black Chloe pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who own multiple pairs of Chloe shoes, would you say that the Susanna style is sized like the rest of the brand?  For me, they fit TTS.  (My pair is from two years ago).
> 
> 
> 
> With Black Friday coming up, I don't want to order the wrong size and then wind up unable to exchange because they have sold out.




I own 6 pair, my last pair from the summer.  I sized down in all of them 1/2 size. My usual size is 39, my susannas are 38.5.


----------



## rdgldy

Tikocookie said:


> I am thinking of getting these. When I tried them on last time, the buckle kind of flaps around as I was walking. Does this happen to everyone and what do you do about it? I think it might drive me nuts.




I do not have an issue with this at all.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

rdgldy said:


> I own 6 pair, my last pair from the summer.  I sized down in all of them 1/2 size. My usual size is 39, my susannas are 38.5.




You should make us a group picture!


----------



## rdgldy

caroulemapoulen said:


> You should make us a group picture!




will do!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

rdgldy said:


> will do!



yay!


----------



## rdgldy

rdgldy said:


> will do!




being a little lazy, here are 4 of my 6 pair-I will take a new group shot on the weekend


----------



## tonkamama

rdgldy said:


> being a little lazy, here are 4 of my 6 pair-I will take a new group shot on the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814172



Omg love!  Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

rdgldy said:


> being a little lazy, here are 4 of my 6 pair-I will take a new group shot on the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814172



YAY! They're gorgeous. I have the black, blue and red pairs as well.  Which pair is your favorite?


----------



## rdgldy

caroulemapoulen said:


> YAY! They're gorgeous. I have the black, blue and red pairs as well.  Which pair is your favorite?




I think the black/silver ones are. Those and my taupe suede need pictures!!


----------



## ehemelay

rdgldy said:


> I own 6 pair, my last pair from the summer.  I sized down in all of them 1/2 size. My usual size is 39, my susannas are 38.5.


Thank you!


----------



## lianecartman

Tikocookie said:


> I am thinking of getting these. When I tried them on last time, the buckle kind of flaps around as I was walking. Does this happen to everyone and what do you do about it? I think it might drive me nuts.


of course it does! i liked it so much.. first the buckles were a little strict, now as i keep wearing them, it becomes loose which i love. i also want them to look worn and old as soon as possible :doggie:


----------



## northshore15

Hi ladies! I love this thread! I just picked up my first pair of susanna's in suede so i apologize if this has already been discussed but have any of you sprayed a protectant on your suede boots? I'm worried it will leave a film on the studs and they won't be as shiny :0( any feedback would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

northshore15 said:


> Hi ladies! I love this thread! I just picked up my first pair of susanna's in suede so i apologize if this has already been discussed but have any of you sprayed a protectant on your suede boots? I'm worried it will leave a film on the studs and they won't be as shiny :0( any feedback would be appreciated! Thanks!



Congratulations on your first pair!!  I am wearing my taupe suede today-I have not attempted to spray a protectant on them, and am just trying to avoid wearing them in rainy weather.  I am a bit afraid, because of the light color suede.


----------



## Bhanana

Hello ladies! 

I've been lurking on this thread for the longest time but now I can finally say I am a suzanna girl! I scored big time during cyber Monday (or at least I think I got a good a good deal) on my first pair of suzannas in the classic black with gold studding from Bloomingdales for $850! I'm debating on taking them straight to the cobblers to add soles to the bottom. Any body have any experience with good cobblers for suzannas in the San Diego area?


----------



## rdgldy

Bhanana said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for the longest time but now I can finally say I am a suzanna girl! I scored big time during cyber Monday (or at least I think I got a good a good deal) on my first pair of suzannas in the classic black with gold studding from Bloomingdales for $850! I'm debating on taking them straight to the cobblers to add soles to the bottom. Any body have any experience with good cobblers for suzannas in the San Diego area?




congratulations and you got a great deal!


----------



## tonkamama

Bhanana said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for the longest time but now I can finally say I am a suzanna girl! I scored big time during cyber Monday (or at least I think I got a good a good deal) on my first pair of suzannas in the classic black with gold studding from Bloomingdales for $850! I'm debating on taking them straight to the cobblers to add soles to the bottom. Any body have any experience with good cobblers for suzannas in the San Diego area?



Congrqts!  I don't live in San Diego but check out your local yelp for good cobblers in your area specialize in designer shoes.  I also suggest wearing your boots at least couple times out before adding soles.


----------



## tonkamama

northshore15 said:


> Hi ladies! I love this thread! I just picked up my first pair of susanna's in suede so i apologize if this has already been discussed but have any of you sprayed a protectant on your suede boots? I'm worried it will leave a film on the studs and they won't be as shiny :0( any feedback would be appreciated! Thanks!



Congrats!  I used Meltonian leather & suede protector on all my leather and suede shoes/boots.  Including my gray leather with silve stud Susannas.

http://www.amazon.com/Meltonian-Leather-Nubuck-Protector-Repellent/dp/B008E7X77E


----------



## northshore15

rdgldy said:


> Congratulations on your first pair!!  I am wearing my taupe suede today-I have not attempted to spray a protectant on them, and am just trying to avoid wearing them in rainy weather.  I am a bit afraid, because of the light color suede.



Thank you for the advice! I appreciate it! I have the black but I would love to get the taupe suede too! It's a  gorgeous color!


----------



## northshore15

tonkamama said:


> Congrats!  I used Meltonian leather & suede protector on all my leather and suede shoes/boots.  Including my gray leather with silve stud Susannas.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Meltonian-Leather-Nubuck-Protector-Repellent/dp/B008E7X77E



Thank you for posting the link! I'm definitely going to order this! I appreciate the help!


----------



## Lyra13

If anyone is interested, Barney's has the red vervain suede on sale ($749) in sizes 6, 6.5, 7 and 10.5

http://www.barneys.com/Chloe-Suede-...ult,pd.html?gclid=CK7rvYqCxsICFQ4BaQodFKIAcQ#


----------



## x_ninja

Ahhhhh. I just scored the black suede ones from barneys at 60% off!! They are on the way to me but now I'm second guessing..  I remember reading about them fitting big and needing to downsize, however the SA told me that they fit tts. Did Chloe change the sizing recently? Please let me know what size you took if you have a pair from the recent season. Thank you!


----------



## cuhlee

I have a suede pair from the recent season and thought it was TTS if that helps! I actually think I thought the leather ones ran a bit bigger, but not by much...


----------



## x_ninja

cuhlee said:


> I have a suede pair from the recent season and thought it was TTS if that helps! I actually think I thought the leather ones ran a bit bigger, but not by much...



Thank you!!


----------



## ceedoan

hi ladies! thinking about getting my first pairs of these awesome booties (been admiring them for awhile now) and wondering if they run TTS?? i wear a 6 in rag&bone, 6 in Saint Laurent but had to go up a half size in Valentino rockstuds. what do u think? should i get a 6 or 6.5?? there are no chloe boutiques where i am and the closest neiman's is not that close lol. thanks in advance!


----------



## ilsecita

I would go half a size down. I wear 38 in rag & bone and I also had to go up half a size in valentinos (38.5). The Chloe's are super soft leather and run slightly big so I have four pairs in 37.5 and they fit perfectly (even tho my forefoot is wide). Hope this helps!


----------



## ceedoan

ilsecita said:


> I would go half a size down. I wear 38 in rag & bone and I also had to go up half a size in valentinos (38.5). The Chloe's are super soft leather and run slightly big so I have four pairs in 37.5 and they fit perfectly (even tho my forefoot is wide). Hope this helps!




oh wow, i'm so glad i asked! looks like we have similar foot structure and also like similar brands  what about the suede version??


----------



## ilsecita

ceedoan said:


> oh wow, i'm so glad i asked! looks like we have similar foot structure and also like similar brands  what about the suede version??



I think they fit the same. I ordered suede ones once and they fit (37.5) but I returned them because I didn't like the look of the suede. So I can't really tell you if they feel comfy in the long run.


----------



## ceedoan

calling all susanna experts! is there more than one kind of leather used on these boots or are they all lambskin? i ask bc i called Chloe Madison Ave and the SA who helped me said they only had one more pair in my regular size otherwise they are sold out company-wide. but they have all sizes in stock on barneys.com - is "nappa leather" the same as lambskin??? or is this a different version?? i want to be sure before i pull the trigger and order them sight unseen, and without trying them on.  been wanting these babies for a long time so i actually plan to order two sizes to see which one fits better based everyone's suggestions. 

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...duct-Show?pid=503325294&cgid=BARNEYS&index=34


----------



## ceedoan

ilsecita said:


> I think they fit the same. I ordered suede ones once and they fit (37.5) but I returned them because I didn't like the look of the suede. So I can't really tell you if they feel comfy in the long run.



thanks so much for all your help!! think i will order both 35.5 and 36 and see which fits best since i can't try on.


----------



## x_ninja

Hi ladies,

Just an update. I've received my black suede Susannas and they fit perfectly. I'm usually a true 40 and I took these in a 39.5. 

Here's a pic:






Thx for letting me share!


----------



## rdgldy

x_ninja said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Just an update. I've received my black suede Susannas and they fit perfectly. I'm usually a true 40 and I took these in a 39.5.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for letting me share!




beautiful!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

First time on this thread and OH SO EXCITED! I think I just scored the deal of all deals on these boots! I got an email about an hour ago from saks letting me know for the 4th time in over a month about their 70% off sale. Well I have looked for a while now and didn't see a thing, but apparently they decided to list a few new items on the sale including THESE BOOTS! I checked and the natural leather studded boots were on sale for $538 and saks sent out a 20% off coupon code this morning and I was like ehh I know Chloe is usually excluded but I will give it a try and see if it works by chance...AND OMG IT DID! Just scored these boots for $460 after all discounts!! HAPPY DANCE!!!


----------



## ceedoan

jgodcheergrl said:


> First time on this thread and OH SO EXCITED! I think I just scored the deal of all deals on these boots! I got an email about an hour ago from saks letting me know for the 4th time in over a month about their 70% off sale. Well I have looked for a while now and didn't see a thing, but apparently they decided to list a few new items on the sale including THESE BOOTS! I checked and the natural leather studded boots were on sale for $538 and saks sent out a 20% off coupon code this morning and I was like ehh I know Chloe is usually excluded but I will give it a try and see if it works by chance...AND OMG IT DID! Just scored these boots for $460 after all discounts!! HAPPY DANCE!!!




wow congrats!!! what a steal on these boots  can i ask u what sizes were left when you checked out???? i have to know either way (ie if i missed out or if my size was gone anyway). thanks and enjoy!! just bought the black leather versions and waiting for them in the mail from barneys


----------



## rdgldy

jgodcheergrl said:


> First time on this thread and OH SO EXCITED! I think I just scored the deal of all deals on these boots! I got an email about an hour ago from saks letting me know for the 4th time in over a month about their 70% off sale. Well I have looked for a while now and didn't see a thing, but apparently they decided to list a few new items on the sale including THESE BOOTS! I checked and the natural leather studded boots were on sale for $538 and saks sent out a 20% off coupon code this morning and I was like ehh I know Chloe is usually excluded but I will give it a try and see if it works by chance...AND OMG IT DID! Just scored these boots for $460 after all discounts!! HAPPY DANCE!!!


which boots??


----------



## jgodcheergrl

ceedoan said:


> wow congrats!!! what a steal on these boots  can i ask u what sizes were left when you checked out???? i have to know either way (ie if i missed out or if my size was gone anyway). thanks and enjoy!! just bought the black leather versions and waiting for them in the mail from barneys



When I looked at the Saks website about 6pm central time there were only size 39 and 39.5 left in the neutral leather color. I was really excited because usually it is only ever small sizes left (since everybody seems to wear between an 8.5-9.5 size usually). I have gotten into a habit of not ignoring sales now even a month after they are kind of old. I have really missed out on some great items by not checking so now I check every other day or so especially in the early morning to see if they ever list anything new and today they did and it was at around 5pm central time...kind of a weird time frame but oh well I guess it worked out this time. And another super shocker that the 20% off worked..those 10,15,20% codes they send out usually have a massive list of exclusions.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

rdgldy said:


> which boots??



These were the ones in the Natural color..they seem to be sold out of the natural color now. I only saw them up for about an hour or so they were on sale for $538. I would keep checking back Saks, Barneys, Neimans, BG all keep posting new sale items daily.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...me=Chloe&N=4294912239+306624250&bmUID=kHClx6J


----------



## ceeli

jgodcheergrl said:


> First time on this thread and OH SO EXCITED! I think I just scored the deal of all deals on these boots! I got an email about an hour ago from saks letting me know for the 4th time in over a month about their 70% off sale. Well I have looked for a while now and didn't see a thing, but apparently they decided to list a few new items on the sale including THESE BOOTS! I checked and the natural leather studded boots were on sale for $538 and saks sent out a 20% off coupon code this morning and I was like ehh I know Chloe is usually excluded but I will give it a try and see if it works by chance...AND OMG IT DID! Just scored these boots for $460 after all discounts!! HAPPY DANCE!!!



congrats and i'm so jealous!!! i've been googling these daily on sale and no luck


----------



## rdgldy

Cold weather hits and these don't come off until Spring!  They are truly the most wearable shoes in my closet.


----------



## ceedoan

for susanna owners, do u guys prefer calfskin or lambskin?? since it's softer, does lambskin still able to retain some structure after prolonged use????


----------



## ceedoan

one last size 36.5 on sale at bloomies in the grey-blue color for anyone interested! too big for me or else i would've grabbed! 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/chloe-western-booties-suzanna?ID=638098&CategoryID=16961&LinkType=#fn=FOB%3DShoes%26spp%3D10%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D%26spc%3D13%26cm_kws%3Dchloe


----------



## jgodcheergrl

FYI size 9 left at barneys plus it's their purple card event! Hurry these have been up since this morning can't believe they are still avail! $499 on clearance!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=503325326&cgid=womens-shoes&index=41


----------



## Raffaluv

jgodcheergrl said:


> FYI size 9 left at barneys plus it's their purple card event! Hurry these have been up since this morning can't believe they are still avail! $499 on clearance!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=503325326&cgid=womens-shoes&index=41


 
Thank you for this post!  I just happened to see them on Barneys & then came to TPF & saw this - "great minds think alike"  Fingers crossed they fit, I've been interested in these boots for a while!  Are you loving yours?!??!


----------



## ceeli

Raffaluv said:


> Thank you for this post!  I just happened to see them on Barneys & then came to TPF & say this - "great minds think alike"  Fingers crossed they fit, I've been interested in these boots for a while!  Are you loving yours?!??!



so jealous!!!!! i wish they were my size, but i've been stalking these shoes for a while now and so bummed that i missed them at 499 at barney's .  can't wait to see them when they come in!


----------



## Raffaluv

ceeli said:


> so jealous!!!!! i wish they were my size, but i've been stalking these shoes for a while now and so bummed that i missed them at 499 at barney's .  can't wait to see them when they come in!


 

Oh ceeli, I'm sorry!  We'll find you a pair!   What size are you? Are you open to color/material?


----------



## rdgldy

Raffaluv said:


> Thank you for this post!  I just happened to see them on Barneys & then came to TPF & saw this - "great minds think alike"  Fingers crossed they fit, I've been interested in these boots for a while!  Are you loving yours?!??!




ooohh, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

rdgldy said:


> ooohh, congratulations!!!!



Thank you rdgldy! I love love love your collection - they came yesterday & I'm in total love....I can't believe I held out so long for these beautiful comfy boots!!


----------



## rdgldy

Raffaluv said:


> Thank you rdgldy! I love love love your collection - they came yesterday & I'm in total love....I can't believe I held out so long for these beautiful comfy boots!!




They are seriously so comfortable!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## Raffaluv

rdgldy said:


> They are seriously so comfortable!!!
> Enjoy!



Thank you again rdgldy! A, I'm already thinking about what color I'd like next! Lol! You know we love our multiples  I pulled out a couple "vintage" Chloe bags (an Edith & a Bay bag I think it was called) anyway, seems like the boots are giving them life & felt good to "shop my closet" - excited about these - going to be really careful w/ them & avoid rain- Here's a quick pic! Hey, don't you owe us pics of a couple pairs from your collection?!  I'd love to see more pictures of all your beauties!


----------



## rdgldy

Raffaluv said:


> Thank you again rdgldy! A, I'm already thinking about what color I'd like next! Lol! You know we love our multiples  I pulled out a couple "vintage" Chloe bags (an Edith & a Bay bag I think it was called) anyway, seems like the boots are giving them life & felt good to "shop my closet" - excited about these - going to be really careful w/ them & avoid rain- Here's a quick pic! Hey, don't you owe us pics of a couple pairs from your collection?!  I'd love to see more pictures of all your beauties!




too much work to dig out the boxes,but I will!  Wearing my red ones today


----------



## Raffaluv

rdgldy said:


> too much work to dig out the boxes,but I will!  Wearing my red ones today
> View attachment 2891027


 

Love this pic rdgldy!!  The red is sooo pretty!!!    I'll be patient for the pics, totally understand!


----------



## rdgldy

Raffaluv said:


> Love this pic rdgldy!!  The red is sooo pretty!!!    I'll be patient for the pics, totally understand!


----------



## littlegirlnyc

The red is so gorgeous! 

I'm not sue what to do about my susannas. I'm a true 36 but my boots are a 36.5 and I have to wear 2 pairs of socks with them. I'm worried they make my feet look like clown feet, so I never wear them. They didn't seem big when I was trying them on ughhh does anybody else wear them too big? They're too pretty to sit in my closet and not be worn. Maybe I can get a special insert or something


----------



## Catash

Looking for size 5. I have tiny feet. I have been looking high and low. Just can't find my size. Please help me look!


----------



## Winterbaby

My new boots [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rdgldy

Winterbaby said:


> My new boots [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921086



beautiful!


----------



## kaz37

Any advice on cleaning/protecting my new black Chloe's?


----------



## Catash

Catash said:


> Looking for size 5. I have tiny feet. I have been looking high and low. Just can't find my size. Please help me look!



PS Dept helped find my size. I am so excited.


----------



## Catash

Catash said:


> PS Dept helped find my size. I am so excited.


But the wrong size was shipped to me. I wasn't even aware of it until wearing them for 5 min. Still send them back. I am pissed off.


----------



## cuhlee

Catash said:


> But the wrong size was shipped to me. I wasn't even aware of it until wearing them for 5 min. Still send them back. I am pissed off.




Ugh that's awful! Hope the next pair work out! Good luck!!


----------



## Catash

I finally got the right size!  Still runs a bit large but soft and comfy.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hi ladies, I wear 37.5 in valentino rock studs kitty heels and 38 in chanel flats, should I take 37 or 37.5? I am so confused! TIA!


----------



## rdgldy

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi ladies, I wear 37.5 in valentino rock studs kitty heels and 38 in chanel flats, should I take 37 or 37.5? I am so confused! TIA!




I size down in my susannas, 1/2 to a full size from my true size. What is your true shoe size?


----------



## xiaoxiao

rdgldy said:


> I size down in my susannas, 1/2 to a full size from my true size. What is your true shoe size?





I actually have no idea [emoji15] I guess I never truly measure my feet, and only know what I wear in various brands.. SMH


----------



## Catash

kaz37 said:


> Any advice on cleaning/protecting my new black Chloe's?



I used Shining Monkey spray. It is pretty gentle for leather.


----------



## kaz37

Catash said:


> I used Shining Monkey spray. It is pretty gentle for leather.




Thank you but unable to purchase this in the UK [emoji25]


----------



## tangomango

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone has ever seen the black leather with goldstone studs go on sale??

Thanks!
m


----------



## rdgldy

tangomango said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has ever seen the black leather with goldstone studs go on sale??
> 
> Thanks!
> m




Not very likely, but you never know.


----------



## tangomango

rdgldy said:


> Not very likely, but you never know.


Thanks rdgldy!  

m


----------



## lala_banana

SOS sizing help please!!!! I know sizing has been covered many times already, but I would appreciate if anyone can help me out. I'm ordering the susanna boots to Australia and returning them will be a nightmare. I have the isabel marant dickers in 37, and usually am an Italian 37-37.5. I Tried the susannas in 36.5 and the forefoot is very snug but my heel slips out. Should I get the 36.5 or try 36?? Thank you for any advice!!


----------



## tangomango

I am wondering if anyone has heard of this boot being available in the colour angora beige?


----------



## Catash

I don't want to give you the wrong advice. Just want to share my experience.

I am normally between size 5 and 5.5. I have short but wide feet. Susanna has a weird fit: the heel part bulges. I tried 5.5 on first. The front was okay but the heel part was too large. I felt that if I run the shoes would completely slip out. I  exchanged it for size 5. The heel fits much better and the front is not that different from size 5. The leather is very soft and stretchable so IMO size 36 would work for you. 



lala_banana said:


> SOS sizing help please!!!! I know sizing has been covered many times already, but I would appreciate if anyone can help me out. I'm ordering the susanna boots to Australia and returning them will be a nightmare. I have the isabel marant dickers in 37, and usually am an Italian 37-37.5. I Tried the susannas in 36.5 and the forefoot is very snug but my heel slips out. Should I get the 36.5 or try 36?? Thank you for any advice!!


----------



## tangomango

This might be a silly question, but does anyone know if there would be any possibility of finding a pair of these boots in red?


----------



## tangomango

jgodcheergrl said:


> First time on this thread and OH SO EXCITED! I think I just scored the deal of all deals on these boots! I got an email about an hour ago from saks letting me know for the 4th time in over a month about their 70% off sale. Well I have looked for a while now and didn't see a thing, but apparently they decided to list a few new items on the sale including THESE BOOTS! I checked and the natural leather studded boots were on sale for $538 and saks sent out a 20% off coupon code this morning and I was like ehh I know Chloe is usually excluded but I will give it a try and see if it works by chance...AND OMG IT DID! Just scored these boots for $460 after all discounts!! HAPPY DANCE!!!


Hi jgodcheergrl,

I was wondering how you like the natural colour in these boots?  I was thinking of ordering the same colour...do you happen to know the Chloe colour name?  I think its Angora Beige but I am not sure....

Thanks!
m


----------



## lala_banana

Catash said:


> I don't want to give you the wrong advice. Just want to share my experience.
> 
> I am normally between size 5 and 5.5. I have short but wide feet. Susanna has a weird fit: the heel part bulges. I tried 5.5 on first. The front was okay but the heel part was too large. I felt that if I run the shoes would completely slip out. I  exchanged it for size 5. The heel fits much better and the front is not that different from size 5. The leather is very soft and stretchable so IMO size 36 would work for you.


Thanks so much for your advice. One more little question - in your opinion do they stretch much? The 36.5 was only a tiny bit big, so i know the 36 will be very snug, i'm hoping that it will stretch out with wear to be comfortable.... 

Thanks again


----------



## littlegirlnyc

tangomango said:


> This might be a silly question, but does anyone know if there would be any possibility of finding a pair of these boots in red?


Farfetch has them in red


----------



## Catash

I just got the shoes last week so have no idea. 

If 36.5 fits okay you can go with it, as long as it doesn't slip out when you walk. The heel of size 35 is still a bit large to me. I think it is just because of the design. You can buckle it tighter.



lala_banana said:


> Thanks so much for your advice. One more little question - in your opinion do they stretch much? The 36.5 was only a tiny bit big, so i know the 36 will be very snug, i'm hoping that it will stretch out with wear to be comfortable....
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## tangomango

littlegirlnyc said:


> Farfetch has them in red


thanks so much for letting me know about Farfetch   I just checked and unfortunately they no longer have 36.5   The search continues!

Thanks again!


----------



## tangomango

for those of you that have multiple pairs of the Susanna, are you happy with all the colours?  Do you find that you wear one colour more often over the other colour(s)?


----------



## rdgldy

I love all the colors!!  I probably wear my black pairs the most, but thoroughly enjoy all of them!


----------



## tangomango

rdgldy said:


> I love all the colors!!  I probably wear my black pairs the most, but thoroughly enjoy all of them!


thanks rdgldy!  Just out of curiosity, what colours do you have, and are they gold studded or silver?  Sorry for all the questions, its just such a big investment for me!  Also,  how do you like the black pair with blue jeans?


----------



## rdgldy

I have black with gold, black with silver, grey with silver, blue with silver, red with gold, taupe suede with gold.  I love the black with jeans!!


----------



## tangomango

rdgldy said:


> I have black with gold, black with silver, grey with silver, blue with silver, red with gold, taupe suede with gold.  I love the black with jeans!!


Nice!  I really love the red with gold but I think I lost my chance with those 

I am thinking of starting with the black with gold for my first pair   Cannot wait!!!


----------



## tangomango

Help with sizing please!  I found these boots in the beautiful red and gold studs!  They are a size 37.  I am pretty much always a 36.5 in all my shoes.  For example I'm a 36.5 in the Rag and Bone Newbury.  Will I regret getting 1/2 a size up?  When half sizes have not been an option in the past I always take a 37 instead (never a 36).  My main concern is that they will stretch out too much?  If they do stretch do you think it could be "fixed" with a simple insole?

Any input would be great!


----------



## Catash

tangomango said:


> Help with sizing please!  I found these boots in the beautiful red and gold studs!  They are a size 37.  I am pretty much always a 36.5 in all my shoes.  For example I'm a 36.5 in the Rag and Bone Newbury.  Will I regret getting 1/2 a size up?  When half sizes have not been an option in the past I always take a 37 instead (never a 36).  My main concern is that they will stretch out too much?  If they do stretch do you think it could be "fixed" with a simple insole?
> 
> Any input would be great!



Try 36. 37 will be too large. These shoes run at least half or one full size larger!!


----------



## tangomango

Catash said:


> Try 36. 37 will be too large. These shoes run at least half or one full size larger!!


Thanks Catash!


----------



## tangomango

Any thoughts


----------



## tangomango

Any thoughts on calfskin vs. lambskin?  Does one stretch more than the other?  Any difference in the way they fit or look?  From pics I've seen, they look exactly the same...but hard to tell with pics sometimes.  This would all be so much easier if there was a store here in Toronto that had them, but I've called around and no such luck!


----------



## Catash

Didn't know there are two types of leather.  



tangomango said:


> Any thoughts on calfskin vs. lambskin?  Does one stretch more than the other?  Any difference in the way they fit or look?  From pics I've seen, they look exactly the same...but hard to tell with pics sometimes.  This would all be so much easier if there was a store here in Toronto that had them, but I've called around and no such luck!


----------



## Catash

One more mod shot. Favorite booties now . They make legs look longer (for short girls :giggles.


----------



## rdgldy

Catash said:


> One more mod shot. Favorite booties now . They make legs look longer (for short girls :giggles.


They look great on you!


----------



## tangomango

Catash said:


> Didn't know there are two types of leather.


I didn't know either!  But Barney's has two black pairs on their website, one called calfskin and the other called Nappa....


----------



## rdgldy

tangomango said:


> Any thoughts on calfskin vs. lambskin?  Does one stretch more than the other?  Any difference in the way they fit or look?  From pics I've seen, they look exactly the same...but hard to tell with pics sometimes.  This would all be so much easier if there was a store here in Toronto that had them, but I've called around and no such luck!




I have no clue-I would have to look at all the boxes.  All I know is one pair is suede and the rest are leather.  They're really beautiful leather, whatever they are.


----------



## tangomango

rdgldy said:


> I have no clue-I would have to look at all the boxes.  All I know is one pair is suede and the rest are leather.  They're really beautiful leather, whatever they are.


thanks rdgldy!


----------



## tangomango

catash said:


> one more mod shot. Favorite booties now . They make legs look longer (for short girls :giggles.


so nice!


----------



## tangomango

I have read some reviews stating that some of the colours in these boots run larger than the black version...any thoughts?  I am a TTS 36.5, should I be purchasing the 36.5 in the Susanna or sizing 1/2 a size down to 36 - any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Richenza

I just got the black with gold studs today. Very impressed with the quality, they seem well made. Has anyone waterproof-sprayed their Susannas? Not sure if I should, afraid the studs will tarnish. 

For reference, I'm usually a 39 in European sizes, and I got my usual size, 39. They seem TTS for me, although I definitely can't wear them with socks. Also, the box says they're made out of nappa leather. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## kaz37

Richenza said:


> I just got the black with gold studs today. Very impressed with the quality, they seem well made. Has anyone waterproof-sprayed their Susannas? Not sure if I should, afraid the studs will tarnish.
> 
> For reference, I'm usually a 39 in European sizes, and I got my usual size, 39. They seem TTS for me, although I definitely can't wear them with socks. Also, the box says they're made out of nappa leather. Hope this helps someone.




I used Collinel gel on my black Susannas and they are fine!


----------



## Winterbaby

Are these ok to wear in the rain?


----------



## Richenza

kaz37 said:


> I used Collinel gel on my black Susannas and they are fine!




Thanks for this. I'm actually thinking of returning my Susannas. I absolutely love the shoes, but I just can't justify the price, especially since I'm not even sure if they'll be in style a few years from now. I'm also not sure if I can pull them off when I get older (I'm in my early-mid 30s now). Any thoughts?


----------



## Catash

Richenza said:


> Thanks for this. I'm actually thinking of returning my Susannas. I absolutely love the shoes, but I just can't justify the price, especially since I'm not even sure if they'll be in style a few years from now. I'm also not sure if I can pull them off when I get older (I'm in my early-mid 30s now). Any thoughts?



The Western style trend comes and goes. Just like the cowboy boots, they will always be in style. I have seen tPFers in their fifties rock these boots. No problem with age.


----------



## l.ch.

Me too and i wear them all the time! I have really never thought if my age as a problem when wearing these shoes. I am actually contemplating another pair!


----------



## Richenza

Catash said:


> The Western style trend comes and goes. Just like the cowboy boots, they will always be in style. I have seen tPFers in their fifties rock these boots. No problem with age.





l.ch. said:


> Me too and i wear them all the time! I have really never thought if my age as a problem when wearing these shoes. I am actually contemplating another pair!



Thanks for the replies. I feel better about my age now  but I've decided to return the boots. Will use the money to fund a future bag purchase. Nevertheless they are fabulous shoes, I'll admire them from afar.


----------



## rdgldy

Richenza said:


> Thanks for the replies. I feel better about my age now  but I've decided to return the boots. Will use the money to fund a future bag purchase. Nevertheless they are fabulous shoes, I'll admire them from afar.




Good decision for you-you have to be comfortable with your choice.  I am way older than you, own half a dozen pair of these boots and totally see them spanning many ages.


----------



## tangomango

I'm wondering if anyone knows how to clean light scuffs on these boots?


----------



## Straight-Laced

tangomango said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows how to clean light scuffs on these boots?



Collonil Gold works for me.  It's an excellent cleaning and restoring cream for leather


----------



## kortizi0

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knows if the Susanna boots were ever made in a reversed pattern, around fall/winter 2013?

I just purchased a pair in burgundy off eBay and everything is exactly the same except the pattern of the studs is mirrored. I found a few pics online (one was Mandy Moore) of the boots in this reversed pattern, but for the most part I'm having a hard time researching this. 

I have also posted them to the authentication thread, but just wondering if anyone can Confirm that these ever existed lol &#128533;


----------



## Sculli

Haven't worn my boots for a long time, susanna is back [emoji16]


----------



## tangomango

Straight-Laced said:


> Collonil Gold works for me.  It's an excellent cleaning and restoring cream for leather


For some reason, I can't find the Collonil Gold anywhere, could someone let me know where I can find it either in the US or Canada?


----------



## rdgldy

Sculli said:


> Haven't worn my boots for a long time, susanna is back [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004498




I love Susanna!!!!!


----------



## kaz37

Try Amazon for Collonil Gold [emoji3]


----------



## rdgldy

PS Dept has Susannas at 40% off-pink/ghw and possibly black/ghw- can't tell for sure what color they are.


----------



## scorpio13

rdgldy said:


> PS Dept has Susannas at 40% off-pink/ghw and possibly black/ghw- can't tell for sure what color they are.



Thanks for the heads up! I'm very interested but have never used ps dept. how does it work?


----------



## rdgldy

scorpio13 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I'm very interested but have never used ps dept. how does it work?




download the app.  look for the picture of thr boots and request to buy-good luck!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## scorpio13

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3007304
> View attachment 3007305


----------



## Fj092406

I didn't have luck finding the black on PS Dept but I will keep hunting &#128513;


----------



## lovely64

My pale pink ones.


----------



## rdgldy

lovely64 said:


> My pale pink ones.
> 
> View attachment 3014612


----------



## cheetostaindtop

Hello!  Have been lurking here lately looking for information on Chloe's Susanna boots.  Found them on Net-a-Porter and am loving the color selection.  Love both the navy and the burgundy that's out right now.  But what I can't figure out is what size to get.  From what everyone has said on PurseForum and from bloggers on the net, everyone says to size down either one size or half a size.  Now on NAP, it says these shoes are true to size so take your normal size.  I'm not sure to believe them or not.  Does anyone know if the 2015 versions actually fit true to size?  There aren't any stores here in my city which carry these shoes, so I can't try them on to see which size to go with. I've been loving these shoes for a long, long time and finally decided I want to get them now.  

P.S. love seeing photos of everyone's Susannas.


----------



## Caz71

Omg cant stop looking. Must have a pair


----------



## rdgldy

Caz71 said:


> Omg cant stop looking. Must have a pair



yes, you do!!!!


----------



## Caz71

rdgldy said:


> yes, you do!!!!



Ive got a cartier bracelet on layby. Will the boots still be in style next year??


----------



## rdgldy

Caz71 said:


> Ive got a cartier bracelet on layby. Will the boots still be in style next year??



They seem to have staying power, but you have to be sure-they are a pretty big investment.  They work for me, so I don't see a problem wearing them for the longterm.  I don't necessarily follow the trends-I wear what works for me.


----------



## classiclovely

tangomango said:


> thanks so much for letting me know about Farfetch   I just checked and unfortunately they no longer have 36.5   The search continues!
> 
> Thanks again!


i just saw these listed on ebay if you are still hunting. size 36. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Worn-once-c...861?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aac42c00d


----------



## idaydr3amr

Has anyone ever bought a pair of these and thought they were TTS or kept their normal size?  I'm so confused as to sizing as I swear I read some say they kept TTS while most say size down a half or whole size.


----------



## idaydr3amr

Catash said:


> I finally got the right size!  Still runs a bit large but soft and comfy.


Hi! What size did you get?  And what size are you normally?


----------



## kaz37

I am a size 37 and brought a 37. I found they were a little big so put in an inner sole and they are now fine. I was worried if I brought a 36 or 36.5 that they would be too narrow.


----------



## idaydr3amr

kaz37 said:


> I am a size 37 and brought a 37. I found they were a little big so put in an inner sole and they are now fine. I was worried if I brought a 36 or 36.5 that they would be too narrow.


That's good to know.  I am generally a 37 in closed toe shoes too and bought a 37.  I haven't received them yet and was just hoping that they aren't going to be too big.  Are they really narrow to begin with?


----------



## rdgldy

I have sized down one full size or a half size.  I have one pair that are my TTS and they are big, but are ok with an insole.  I have an average width foot, and don't find them narrow.


----------



## Catash

idaydr3amr said:


> Hi! What size did you get?  And what size are you normally?



Normally 35 or 35.5. Got 35. Wish I got 34.5 but didn't think a size that small would be available.


----------



## Catash

They are not narrow. Just a weird amount of space around the heel. You will know when you receive the shoes. 



idaydr3amr said:


> That's good to know.  I am generally a 37 in closed toe shoes too and bought a 37.  I haven't received them yet and was just hoping that they aren't going to be too big.  Are they really narrow to begin with?


----------



## lovely64

Today, powder pink susannas.


----------



## rdgldy

lovely64 said:


> Today, powder pink susannas.
> 
> View attachment 3048264




beautiful!!!!


----------



## lovely64

rdgldy said:


> beautiful!!!!




Thank you sweetie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## idaydr3amr

Catash said:


> They are not narrow. Just a weird amount of space around the heel. You will know when you receive the shoes.




Ah ok.  So I got them today and they feel ok but they slide off a little bit when I walk.  Is that what happened to you? Did the insert fix that?


----------



## Catash

idaydr3amr said:


> Ah ok.  So I got them today and they feel ok but they slide off a little bit when I walk.  Is that what happened to you? Did the insert fix that?



Sort of. The shoes don't slide off but I wish they were tighter. I just tighten the buckles all the way and wear thicker socks.


----------



## idaydr3amr

Catash said:


> Sort of. The shoes don't slide off but I wish they are tighter. I just tightened the buckles all the way and wear thicker socks.


Don't you think they kind of make your feet look big?


----------



## Catash

idaydr3amr said:


> Don't you think they kind of make your feet look big?



Not that bad for a size 5.


----------



## idaydr3amr

Catash said:


> Not that bad for a size 5.




Haha right! I forgot your shoe size was that small!


----------



## idaydr3amr

rdgldy said:


> I have sized down one full size or a half size.  I have one pair that are my TTS and they are big, but are ok with an insole.  I have an average width foot, and don't find them narrow.




Thank you! So which size do you think fits best? Going down a full or a half?


----------



## rdgldy

I could actually do either-if you do 1/2 size, you could always wear a thicker sock or add an insole.


----------



## idaydr3amr

rdgldy said:


> I could actually do either-if you do 1/2 size, you could always wear a thicker sock or add an insole.


Well I got my true to size for boots, size 37 and it is slightly big.  I just don't know if wearing an insole is going to be best or if I should just hold out and hope that a 36.5 will come my way.  Though it seems that the silver studs are really hard to find and are not coming out again this season.  Do you really think it will be fine with the insole or should I try and find a half size smaller?  Thanks for your input!


----------



## rdgldy

idaydr3amr said:


> Well I got my true to size for boots, size 37 and it is slightly big.  I just don't know if wearing an insole is going to be best or if I should just hold out and hope that a 36.5 will come my way.  Though it seems that the silver studs are really hard to find and are not coming out again this season.  Do you really think it will be fine with the insole or should I try and find a half size smaller?  Thanks for your input!




I have found tts a but big personally-guess it is a personal preference.  Can you put a pair of insoles in and try it?


----------



## idaydr3amr

rdgldy said:


> I have found tts a but big personally-guess it is a personal preference.  Can you put a pair of insoles in and try it?


And a full size down wasnt too tight?


----------



## rdgldy

idaydr3amr said:


> And a full size down wasnt too tight?


I would really suggest buying them from a store you can return them to, try them on, and see what works best.  I don't want you to go by my experience only-everyone's foot is different, so what worked for me may not work for you.


----------



## idaydr3amr

idaydr3amr said:


> And a full size down wasnt too tight?




Yeah I know.  There just aren't any stores that have them.  I got the 37s from bluefly.  Don't worry I wouldn't blame you for any reason [emoji3]


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone know if there are anymore sales for these boots?


----------



## rdgldy

labellavita27 said:


> Anyone know if there are anymore sales for these boots?






Bloomingdales, Glendale CA.  
50% off 1345


----------



## labellavita27

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3087140
> 
> Bloomingdales, Glendale CA.
> 50% off 1345



omg what sz is that? is there black? and do you have a sales associate?


----------



## rdgldy

labellavita27 said:


> omg what sz is that? is there black? and do you have a sales associate?




just saw them passing through the store-believe it was just that color.


----------



## labellavita27

rdgldy said:


> just saw them passing through the store-believe it was just that color.



Thank you!


----------



## labellavita27

I just ordered on in 39 i hope it fits! i am normally a 39.5 to 40


----------



## rdgldy

labellavita27 said:


> I just ordered on in 39 i hope it fits! i am normally a 39.5 to 40


Yay!!!!! They should work out, good luck!  The color was gorgeous in person.


----------



## labellavita27

rdgldy said:


> Yay!!!!! They should work out, good luck!  The color was gorgeous in person.




I actually got the black?!


----------



## rdgldy

labellavita27 said:


> I actually got the black?!


OMG!!! That's crazy! It was on sale too?


----------



## labellavita27

rdgldy said:


> OMG!!! That's crazy! It was on sale too?




Yes?! I really wanted it and I called like 3 or 4 Bloomingdales. Until one guy really searched and found one in 39 and I wa a looking for 39.5 but I wasn't sure what sz to get and he said try 39 it's an awesome deal. So I took it!!! Been wanting these for a while. Hopefully they fit! Thank you so much for the information! I'm happy but when they fit I'm going to be super happy.


----------



## rdgldy

labellavita27 said:


> Yes?! I really wanted it and I called like 3 or 4 Bloomingdales. Until one guy really searched and found one in 39 and I wa a looking for 39.5 but I wasn't sure what sz to get and he said try 39 it's an awesome deal. So I took it!!! Been wanting these for a while. Hopefully they fit! Thank you so much for the information! I'm happy but when they fit I'm going to be super happy.




Wow!!!  I hope they fit- silver or gold hardware?  You really scored a unicorn.


----------



## labellavita27

rdgldy said:


> Wow!!!  I hope they fit- silver or gold hardware?  You really scored a unicorn.




Crossing fingers and toes. Gold!


----------



## labellavita27

They came today and I think they might be the floor model. As the soles are not exactly worn but not exactly pristine.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I don't really want to return as it was on sale and the sz 9 left might be the same. What do you ladies think? And these fit perfect by default.


----------



## ilsecita

They might have been a return. That being said, as long as they're not missing studs or have scuffs I would totally keep them. Getting them on sale is awesome, you will wear them a lot AND they look fab on you.

Plus, you're gonna sole them anyways so it doesn't matter the leather soles are not pristine.

Enjoy!!


----------



## labellavita27

ilsecita said:


> They might have been a return. That being said, as long as they're not missing studs or have scuffs I would totally keep them. Getting them on sale is awesome, you will wear them a lot AND they look fab on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, you're gonna sole them anyways so it doesn't matter the leather soles are not pristine.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!




thanks! I'll recheck for the studs but they seem fine. I got a super deal on them  do you know if there's some sort of warranty on the shoe since the original price is like over 1k?


----------



## ilsecita

I think that depends more on how accommodating the department store you bought them from is. Nordstrom will exchange them and/or contact the designer to fix any problems, for example. But other stores don't have that kind of costumer service unless you have a relationship with your SA. To be fair, I've had my black ones for 3 years, my red ones for 2, pink for 1 year, green for 1 year and they all still look brand new  it's a great quality shoe!


----------



## labellavita27

ilsecita said:


> I think that depends more on how accommodating the department store you bought them from is. Nordstrom will exchange them and/or contact the designer to fix any problems, for example. But other stores don't have that kind of costumer service unless you have a relationship with your SA. To be fair, I've had my black ones for 3 years, my red ones for 2, pink for 1 year, green for 1 year and they all still look brand new  it's a great quality shoe!




Awesome! Thank you for letting me know that!


----------



## violetnatalie

Definitely keep them, labellavita! Like another poster said, you found a unicorn. And the fit is perfect? It's meant to be! 

Personally, I stalked Bloomingdales from abroad to get myself a pair...no sign of black/gold in a 35.5 or 36 on sale in USA. You are seriously a lucky girl!


----------



## violetnatalie

ilsecita said:


> I think that depends more on how accommodating the department store you bought them from is. Nordstrom will exchange them and/or contact the designer to fix any problems, for example. But other stores don't have that kind of costumer service unless you have a relationship with your SA. To be fair, I've had my black ones for 3 years, my red ones for 2, pink for 1 year, green for 1 year and they all still look brand new  it's a great quality shoe!



What a collection! I'm green with envy, especially for the pink! Can't find those anywhere!


----------



## ilsecita

No problem! Enjoy your new beauties. I'm so happy for you


----------



## labellavita27

violetnatalie said:


> Definitely keep them, labellavita! Like another poster said, you found a unicorn. And the fit is perfect? It's meant to be!
> 
> Personally, I stalked Bloomingdales from abroad to get myself a pair...no sign of black/gold in a 35.5 or 36 on sale in USA. You are seriously a lucky girl!




Oh wow! Not a single one? Okay both are you are right?! Now I don't even know how mine all happened lol


----------



## rdgldy

labellavita27 said:


> View attachment 3090623
> 
> 
> They came today and I think they might be the floor model. As the soles are not exactly worn but not exactly pristine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really want to return as it was on sale and the sz 9 left might be the same. What do you ladies think? And these fit perfect by default.


congrats!!! I would not really be bothered by the soles-enjoy them!!!


----------



## labellavita27

Thanks! I shall!


----------



## labellavita27

ilsecita said:


> No problem! Enjoy your new beauties. I'm so happy for you



Thanks! everyone is so helpful on here!


----------



## tonkamama

Wow...  Fall and winter are coming soon, can't wit to wear all my boots and booties!  

Ladies. are these still in for the upcoming season, (I asked the same question last year and got positive answers from you lovely ladies).

This is going to be the 3rd (or 4th I can't remember ...) since I got my two pairs and I really love them being so comfortable, edgy....  Love to hear your opinions.  TIA.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> Wow...  Fall and winter are coming soon, can't wit to wear all my boots and booties!
> 
> Ladies. are these still in for the upcoming season, (I asked the same question last year and got positive answers from you lovely ladies).
> 
> This is going to be the 3rd (or 4th I can't remember ...) since I got my two pairs and I really love them being so comfortable, edgy....  Love to hear your opinions.  TIA.



tonkamama you rock your Susanna's!!! 
And they're definitely still looking good for this fall & winter


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> tonkamama you rock your Susanna's!!!
> And they're definitely still looking good for this fall & winter



Thank you Straight-Laced, I admire your collection!  It's great that knowing these are rocking because by far these are my most favorite booties.


----------



## rdgldy

tonkamama said:


> Thank you Straight-Laced, I admire your collection!  It's great that knowing these are rocking because by far these are my most favorite booties.




I totally plan on wearing all of mine, and they're my favorites too!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Right now I have a giant crush on these knee high Susanna's.
They look a bit like the sleek and minimal grown up sister to the edgier, rock'n'roll booties


----------



## labellavita27

tonkamama said:


> Wow...  Fall and winter are coming soon, can't wit to wear all my boots and booties!
> 
> Ladies. are these still in for the upcoming season, (I asked the same question last year and got positive answers from you lovely ladies).
> 
> This is going to be the 3rd (or 4th I can't remember ...) since I got my two pairs and I really love them being so comfortable, edgy....  Love to hear your opinions.  TIA.




I think they would be great for many seasons to come!


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> Right now I have a giant crush on these knee high Susanna's.
> They look a bit like the sleek and minimal grown up sister to the edgier, rock'n'roll booties


So cute!! My calves are too wide for high boots, sadly


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you rdgldy & labellavita27 ~* I am so glad that these are rocking forever!    I always bring them with me to my trips...   



rdgldy said:


> I totally plan on wearing all of mine, and they're my favorites too!!





labellavita27 said:


> I think they would be great for many seasons to come!


----------



## tonkamama

Wow soooo cool! 




Straight-Laced said:


> Right now I have a giant crush on these knee high Susanna's.
> They look a bit like the sleek and minimal grown up sister to the edgier, rock'n'roll booties


----------



## Caz71

tonkamama said:


> Wow soooo cool!



Think these would be easier to wear. Luv them!


----------



## rdgldy

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you rdgldy & labellavita27 ~* I am so glad that these are rocking forever!    I always bring them with me to my trips...


Me too!  And they are great when I do a lot of walking in the city-they never hurt my feet!


----------



## annanas

I just noticed that the top metal cover of one of the straps on my black pair has fallen off  no idea where it might be!  Has this happened to anyone else/have you had any success getting it fixed?  I plan on going back to where I bought the boots but just thought I'd check to see if anyone else had experience with this here..


----------



## rdgldy

annanas said:


> I just noticed that the top metal cover of one of the straps on my black pair has fallen off  no idea where it might be!  Has this happened to anyone else/have you had any success getting it fixed?  I plan on going back to where I bought the boots but just thought I'd check to see if anyone else had experience with this here..
> 
> View attachment 3124522


I have never had that happen to any of mine.  I would definitely see it the store can fix them for you.


----------



## annanas

rdgldy said:


> I have never had that happen to any of mine.  I would definitely see it the store can fix them for you.




I e-mailed the store and they're contacting Chloé to see how to proceed - so they are trying to help.  Will let you know how it goes!


----------



## rdgldy

On PS Dept. app!


----------



## Raffaluv

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3160956
> 
> On PS Dept. app!


 
Thank you for posting rdgldy! I did not get them but that's a great price!  I'm loving my boots so much, they're soo comfortable & I've gotten tons of compliments (women & men)  Thank you ladies for your help w/ sizing! Now I'd love every color!


----------



## rdgldy

Raffaluv said:


> Thank you for posting rdgldy! I did not get them but that's a great price!  I'm loving my boots so much, they're soo comfortable & I've gotten tons of compliments (women & men)  Thank you ladies for your help w/ sizing! Now I'd love every color!


I wore those exact ones today!!!  They really are so comfortable.


----------



## Raffaluv

rdgldy said:


> I wore those exact ones today!!!  They really are so comfortable.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Great fashionable minds think alike!  That's so funny rdgldy! I feel like I was late getting on the Susanna train & making up for lost time - I can't say enough about them! Just lovin' em! My work place just changed to jeans everyday & I'm having so much fun w/ these!


----------



## rdgldy

Raffaluv said:


> rdgldy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wore those exact ones today!!!  They really are so comfortable.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Great fashionable minds think alike!  That's so funny rdgldy! I feel like I was late getting on the Susanna train & making up for lost time - I can't say enough about them! Just lovin' em! My work place just changed to jeans everyday & I'm having so much fun w/ these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're enjoying them!  I am a huge fan, as you know!!
Click to expand...


----------



## addicted19

can anybody who has bought a pair in the last few months comment on sizing? I'm getting mixed information from retailers. Two sites have told me to take my true size, another retailer told me to size down. So confused and I live in Australia so it's a hassle if I have to mail them overseas for an exchange


----------



## kaz37

I take a size 37 and purchased a size 37 in black with gold studs. They are a little on the big side so I put an inner sole inside. Now they fit fine! I hope this helps addicted19. Absolutely my favourite boots ever and now I want a red pair!


----------



## addicted19

kaz37 said:


> I take a size 37 and purchased a size 37 in black with gold studs. They are a little on the big side so I put an inner sole inside. Now they fit fine! I hope this helps addicted19. Absolutely my favourite boots ever and now I want a red pair!



Thanks so much for the info. I think I'll size down to 36 in that case as I don't want to have to use an inner sole.


----------



## littlegirlnyc

There's a blue leather and a white leather pair on sale now at Net a Porter! Very limited sizing left, but if you're an 11 check it out asap


----------



## monicagui

I've been following this thread for a couple of years and never really commented,  so hello everyone!  Last year I bought my first pair,  beautiful lipstick color leather with gold studs.  I still couldn't decide on a size,  even after reading all of your comments,  but ended up getting 6 mostly because it was the last pair! I usually wear 7 in other brands.  The length of the boots was fine,  but they were very narrow.  The first few times I wore them,  my feet were dying and had pieces of skin lifted off the back of my heel. ..ouch! I ended up getting a shoe strecher this year,  and i can finally wear them without hurting my feet.  This year I bought a suede pair in 6.5 and at first it felt as tight as the 6, but it looks like it will strech faster. I've worn them only a couple of times and they already feel comfortable.  I'm not sure if I'd ever order my regular size in 7, I think the 6.5 would be my best fit. And definitely purchase a good shoe stretcher!


----------



## monicagui

By the way, does anyone know when and how often do new styles of the susanna boots come out?


----------



## Straight-Laced

monicagui said:


> I've been following this thread for a couple of years and never really commented,  so hello everyone!  Last year I bought my first pair,  beautiful lipstick color leather with gold studs.  I still couldn't decide on a size,  even after reading all of your comments,  but ended up getting 6 mostly because it was the last pair! I usually wear 7 in other brands.  The length of the boots was fine,  but they were very narrow.  The first few times I wore them,  my feet were dying and had pieces of skin lifted off the back of my heel. ..ouch! I ended up getting a shoe strecher this year,  and i can finally wear them without hurting my feet.  This year I bought a suede pair in 6.5 and at first it felt as tight as the 6, but it looks like it will strech faster. I've worn them only a couple of times and they already feel comfortable.  I'm not sure if I'd ever order my regular size in 7, I think the 6.5 would be my best fit. And definitely purchase a good shoe stretcher!



Hi!
Good point.
I don't size down in these boots.  I think my red pair from some years ago are a half size smaller than my usual size, but the red boots were more generous than other colours (that season at least).  
My feet are wider than average at the toe.  If I size down my toes get squished, which kind of defeats the purpose of wearing comfy flat boots...  The heel is cut wide no matter what size you take so if you go too short by sizing down too far they won't be comfortable until stretched out.


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.shoescribe.com/us/women/...cebook&utm_medium=social&utm_source=Criteo_US

For a lucky 37 and 40~


----------



## Aggsbz

I am new to this forum but just got the 37 in maroon! &#128556; Been reading a lot about size differences. My TTS is 37.5 / 38 so I ope they fit. I have not seen this colour on any threads before. Is it new? Or maybe old? Anyone has these boots in Maroon??


----------



## kaz37

I'd like a maroon pair (37). Lucky you [emoji3] I have a pair of black and got TTS. I had to put in inner soles so they are now a perfect fit. Enjoy your boots!


----------



## rdgldy

Aggsbz said:


> I am new to this forum but just got the 37 in maroon! &#128556; Been reading a lot about size differences. My TTS is 37.5 / 38 so I ope they fit. I have not seen this colour on any threads before. Is it new? Or maybe old? Anyone has these boots in Maroon??


Believe maroon leather was the current season.  I tried to find these too late, so I missed out.  Congratulations-they're a stunning color.


----------



## Aggsbz

Thank U so much! Good to know. I got them and they r stunning in person &#10084;&#65039; Size is perfect. &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;Btw on the box color name states "deep plum" @rdfldy @ kaz37


----------



## rdgldy

Aggsbz said:


> Thank U so much! Good to know. I got them and they r stunning in person [emoji173]&#65039; Size is perfect. [emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;Btw on the box color name states "deep plum" @rdfldy @ kaz37




Oh wow, just stunning!!!


----------



## kaz37

[emoji7]


----------



## violetnatalie

Aggsbz said:


> Thank U so much! Good to know. I got them and they r stunning in person &#10084;&#65039; Size is perfect. &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;Btw on the box color name states "deep plum" @rdfldy @ kaz37



So beautiful!!! Post a picture with an outfit! Let me live them vicariously through you! 

And thanks, monicagui for the sizing tips! I have found Chloe very confusing with shoe sizing...one season I tend to be one size, and the next another!


----------



## violetnatalie

Also, if anyone sees any good after Christmas sales, please share!


----------



## Tiare

Aggsbz said:


> Thank U so much! Good to know. I got them and they r stunning in person &#10084;&#65039; Size is perfect. &#9996;&#127995;&#65039;Btw on the box color name states "deep plum" @rdfldy @ kaz37



Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

I finally got my first pair, and they just happened to arrive on Christmas Eve. Merry Christmas to me 
I got grey with silver hardware.


----------



## eoifemacbeth

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> I finally got my first pair, and they just happened to arrive on Christmas Eve. Merry Christmas to me
> I got grey with silver hardware.


Aren't the grey ones gorgeous? I have the same pair and they look great on you!

I succumbed to a pair of black with ghw Susannas yesterday as a self-Christmas present for dealing with my family. They were much closer to RRP than my grey pair (which I got for a song on a consignment website) and are by far the most expensive thing I've ever bought (not including my car or my instrument, I'm a professional musician) but I've already gotten so much wear out of the grey ones and the black ones count as concert black, right? Right???

I can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Absolutely love the grey! I wear a lot of grey tops and jackets and I can imagine they are going to go with so much! I'm also keeping my eyes out for red and black  
Please post pics of your new ones eoifemacbeth! They will be such a good investment. Especially if you wear black a lot!


----------



## rdgldy

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> I finally got my first pair, and they just happened to arrive on Christmas Eve. Merry Christmas to me
> 
> I got grey with silver hardware.




one of my favorite combos!!!!


----------



## cph706

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> I finally got my first pair, and they just happened to arrive on Christmas Eve. Merry Christmas to me
> 
> I got grey with silver hardware.




Where did you get those???


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Thanks @rdgldy that's high praise from you


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

I found them on vestaire! Been looking all year &#128522;
I'm in Australia so it's hard to get them and the exchange rates fluctuate so much. 

Next is red, then black with gold  

Has anyone had theirs professionally stretched across foot width? Length is perfect but they need stretching at the widest part of my foot... Currently spending time in them with hubbys explorer socks on!


----------



## Caz71

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> I found them on vestaire! Been looking all year &#128522;
> I'm in Australia so it's hard to get them and the exchange rates fluctuate so much.
> 
> Next is red, then black with gold
> 
> Has anyone had theirs professionally stretched across foot width? Length is perfect but they need stretching at the widest part of my foot... Currently spending time in them with hubbys explorer socks on!



Im fm Melb. I thought u can also buy them at David Jones in winter season.


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Caz71 said:


> Im fm Melb. I thought u can also buy them at David Jones in winter season.


You can, if they have the right size, but exxy compared to other places.


----------



## Caz71

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> You can, if they have the right size, but exxy compared to other places.



Im wishing a pair. Have seen them on various sites. Do they ever go on sale. With sizes what would it be im a size 5.5 here in oz.


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Caz71 said:


> Im wishing a pair. Have seen them on various sites. Do they ever go on sale. With sizes what would it be im a size 5.5 here in oz.


I think you need to try a pair on to know your size. They are tricky! I'm usually a 39.5 but tried on 38.5 and 38. I've gone with a 38 because they fit length wise perfectly and hoping they will soon fit width wise with a bit of wear or I will get them stretched. The 38.5 started feeling loose and my heel would lift in the store. Miss Louise also has them in Melbourne. Once you know your size then you can watch for sales. 
Good luck!


----------



## Aggsbz

Tiare said:


> Gorgeous color!!!


thank you!  love this colour


----------



## Aggsbz

rdgldy said:


> Oh wow, just stunning!!!


Thank you! I just want the weather to warm up a bit so i can actually wear them outside!


----------



## Aggsbz

violetnatalie said:


> So beautiful!!! Post a picture with an outfit! Let me live them vicariously through you! :love
> 
> And thanks, monicagui for the sizing tips! I have found Chloe very confusing with shoe sizing...one season I tend to be one size, and the next another!





Here you go. Just trying them on at home as its still too cold to take them outside into the snow. Can't wait for warmer weather!


----------



## addicted19

I bought a size 36 from my theresa and sized down based on what i've been reading but I wish i got a size 37. I normally wear 36.5 and the 36 fits if i wear thin stocking type socks. I am hoping they stretch out a bit with more wear. Love the boots though. for anyone who hasn't bought a pair and is still considering... DO IT! they are beautiful and worth it.


----------



## rdgldy

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

I bet they stretch out perfectly for you @addicted19. 
I think knowing your true Susanna size is like being part of an exclusive club &#128540;


----------



## rdgldy

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> I bet they stretch out perfectly for you @addicted19.
> I think knowing your true Susanna size is like being part of an exclusive club &#128540;


If there is even such a thing, haha!!  I am a US 9, and have Susannas in 38.5, 39, 39.5.
Both the 38.5 and 39 fit well, as they're from different seasons.  The 39.5 is definitely too big but they're red and they were a steal, so nothing was stopping me from getting them!!
If I order Susannas from overseas, I tend to go with the 39, because I know they'll fit and don't want the hassle of returning them.  I saw my elusive burgundy in a 40, but knew there was no way ever that they would fit me, so I passed them up.


----------



## Straight-Laced

rdgldy said:


> If there is even such a thing, haha!!  I am a US 9, and have Susannas in 38.5, 39, 39.5.
> Both the 38.5 and 39 fit well, as they're from different seasons.  The 39.5 is definitely too big but they're red and they were a steal, so nothing was stopping me from getting them!!
> If I order Susannas from overseas, I tend to go with the 39, because I know they'll fit and don't want the hassle of returning them.  I saw my elusive burgundy in a 40, but knew there was no way ever that they would fit me, so I passed them up.



NAP APAC has the 39 in Burgundy  
not on sale though.  
they're sooo pretty


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

I'm dying for red too. 38 or 38.5. I know the 38 red fit but my 38 grey are tight ATM but perfect length so going to get them stretched I think...


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> NAP APAC has the 39 in Burgundy
> 
> not on sale though.
> 
> they're sooo pretty




arrgghhhh-
well, I looked-couldn't find them


----------



## Straight-Laced

rdgldy said:


> arrgghhhh-
> well, I looked-couldn't find them




They had low stock (2 or more pairs) available of size 39, 39.5 & 40 at the time I posted - now the 39's have sold.  I'll let you know if I see them become available again... just in case.


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> They had low stock (2 or more pairs) available of size 39, 39.5 & 40 at the time I posted - now the 39's have sold.  I'll let you know if I see them become available again... just in case.


I did locate a pair-it was quite a process changing the shipping to US, but hopefully it will go through.  It is still processing. Crossing fingers and toes.  Thank you so much for the heads up, because I certainly need another pair of Susannas!


----------



## Straight-Laced

rdgldy said:


> I did locate a pair-it was quite a process changing the shipping to US, but hopefully it will go through.  It is still processing. Crossing fingers and toes.  Thank you so much for the heads up, because I certainly need another pair of Susannas!



Oh yay - fingers crossed for you!  I knew you needed another pair, that's why I posted


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> Oh yay - fingers crossed for you!  I knew you needed another pair, that's why I posted



Haha!!!!!!


----------



## eoifemacbeth

I got my black/gold pair yesterday &#128571;&#128571;&#128571;&#128571;&#128571; I am OBSESSED. I thought I loved my grey/silver pair more than anything but the black pair is just insane. Such a cool, edgy, beautiful pair of shoes. So glad I splurged &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## rdgldy

eoifemacbeth said:


> I got my black/gold pair yesterday &#128571;&#128571;&#128571;&#128571;&#128571; I am OBSESSED. I thought I loved my grey/silver pair more than anything but the black pair is just insane. Such a cool, edgy, beautiful pair of shoes. So glad I splurged &#10084;&#65039;


YAY!!!!  Love them!


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Beautiful! Do they fit the same as the grey??


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Where does everyone buy their boots from? Seems to be a lot of different places to buy? I'm in Oz so it's tough with postage etc but always on the lookout!!


----------



## rdgldy

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> Where does everyone buy their boots from? Seems to be a lot of different places to buy? I'm in Oz so it's tough with postage etc but always on the lookout!!



Mine have all been sourced from different places-Net A Porter US/Europe/Asia Pacific, Farfetch, Elyse Walker, Barneys, Ssense. I am always on the hunt, so wherever I can locate them, I swoop in, haha!  They are often very hard to find, so I am grateful when I can locate the ones on want.

Luckily there are wonderful Susanna minded people on here that are very helpful too.


----------



## eoifemacbeth

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> Beautiful! Do they fit the same as the grey??


I could only find them for the right price a half size bigger than the grey but the sizing is consistent (they're not too big but are definitely a little longer). I have wider feet and I did notice that the width of my grey ones and black ones feel exactly the same, a little snug, but the grey ones have softened and I know the black ones will too. Honestly I'm hoping they don't stretch or soften too much - the grey pair is already comfortably loose and I don't want to be clomping around in the black ones! I'll put an insole in if I have to though - they were an amazing price and are just STUNNING.


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Great to know re sizing. Hoping my greys will stretch to perfection too then 
I'd tried on 38/38.5 (normally I'm a 39.5) but felt the 38.5 was a little long. I'd be the same and grab them for the right price and slip an inner in. I'm going to go to the cobbler for some stretch help! 

Thanks for the store suggestions @rdgldy will keep
My eyes open. I'm looking for 38/38.5. Love a bargain


----------



## Ems0702

Has anyone seen the burgundy/plum colour in a size 36.5 or 37? I need them!


----------



## rdgldy

Ems0702 said:


> Has anyone seen the burgundy/plum colour in a size 36.5 or 37? I need them!


i will keep an eye out, but these are impossible to find.


----------



## Trayler

New member of the Susanna club here! I'm in love!!! Currently waiting on the nude ones too...


----------



## rdgldy

Trayler said:


> New member of the Susanna club here! I'm in love!!! Currently waiting on the nude ones too...
> 
> View attachment 3237094


Yipee!!!  Show us the other pair when you get them too! How addicting are these??


----------



## Trayler

rdgldy said:


> Yipee!!!  Show us the other pair when you get them too! How addicting are these??



I definitely will. They are so addicting. I'm dreaming of grey and navy and burgundy...but I'll take it slow


----------



## rdgldy

Trayler said:


> I definitely will. They are so addicting. I'm dreaming of grey and navy and burgundy...but I'll take it slow




hahaha!!!!! very slippery slope.


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Beautiful! It sure is addictive isn't it. Need more outfits to go with my boots


----------



## Aggsbz

eoifemacbeth said:


> I got my black/gold pair yesterday &#128571;&#128571;&#128571;&#128571;&#128571; I am OBSESSED. I thought I loved my grey/silver pair more than anything but the black pair is just insane. Such a cool, edgy, beautiful pair of shoes. So glad I splurged &#10084;&#65039;


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Trayler said:


> New member of the Susanna club here! I'm in love!!! Currently waiting on the nude ones too...
> 
> View attachment 3237094


 

Sooo pretty & cool!  Super Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWoB-1350-C...766541?hash=item2a5f41aecd:g:AUYAAOSwFqJWkazy

Good deal on a pair of Susannas on ebay, 38.5


----------



## Trayler

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> Beautiful! It sure is addictive isn't it. Need more outfits to go with my boots







Aggsbz said:


> Gorgeous!!!







Raffaluv said:


> Sooo pretty & cool!  Super Congrats!




Thank you!!!
I'm addicted!




Not the best shot (at Starbucks)... A better one soon. Nude. Just love!


----------



## rdgldy

Trayler said:


> Thank you!!!
> I'm addicted!
> 
> View attachment 3242419
> 
> 
> Not the best shot (at Starbucks)... A better one soon. Nude. Just love!


They're lovely!!


----------



## Surfchix

Hi, I am new to this and so in love with the blk/gold boots I have ordered them.  I ordered a size 35, I am usually a 36 but after reading that they run large I thought a 35 would be fine ( I hope so) is this the case can anyone share there experience of sizing? X


----------



## PinkPeonies

Surfchix said:


> Hi, I am new to this and so in love with the blk/gold boots I have ordered them.  I ordered a size 35, I am usually a 36 but after reading that they run large I thought a 35 would be fine ( I hope so) is this the case can anyone share there experience of sizing? X




You did the right thing. I usually take size 36 and bought a 35.5. I've had it for 3 years and it's stretched over time. With thin socks I can feel there's plenty of room and wished I'd gotten a 35. You'll love them!


----------



## Aggsbz

Surfchix said:


> Hi, I am new to this and so in love with the blk/gold boots I have ordered them.  I ordered a size 35, I am usually a 36 but after reading that they run large I thought a 35 would be fine ( I hope so) is this the case can anyone share there experience of sizing? X


I'm usually 37.5/38. Ordered 37 and they are perfect!


----------



## Purse_Perfect

Can someone please tell me what season the pink with gold hardware is from?


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Has any one tried on the Chloe Susanna calf boots? Comments or thoughts on them?
Are they the same fit or a normal fit?
I tried on the ballet flats and I was a 39.5 (my normal) in them vs 38 in Susanna.


----------



## rdgldy

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> Has any one tried on the Chloe Susanna calf boots? Comments or thoughts on them?
> Are they the same fit or a normal fit?
> I tried on the ballet flats and I was a 39.5 (my normal) in them vs 38 in Susanna.



which boots specifically are you referring to?  high boots or booties?


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Yes the calf high boots in comparison to the booties


----------



## rdgldy

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> Yes the calf high boots in comparison to the booties


ah, ok....no experience there-my calves don't like high boots


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> Yes the calf high boots in comparison to the booties



I have the knee high Susanna - are these the ones you mean?  Or is there another style in-between the ankle and knee boots?

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29107680&postcount=1335


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Yes straight laced. The knee highs. How is the sizing? And what do they look like IRL?!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> Yes straight laced. The knee highs. How is the sizing? And what do they look like IRL?!



I think they're gorgeous boots!  They really are a grown up version of the buckled ankle boots so they have a different tone to the more rock chic originals.
I wear size 37.5 in the ankle boots and 38 in the knee boot.  My ankle boots are all older - from 2011 I think? - and my forefoot is a bit wider than average.  The knee highs are pull on boots without any zipper and are reasonably generous in the calf - you don't have to have matchstick legs to wear them.  
The leather is divine!  I'll post a photo soon, I bought them in the Black Friday sales last year and have been meaning to take a photo to add to this thread.


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> I think they're gorgeous boots!  They really are a grown up version of the buckled ankle boots so they have a different tone to the more rock chic originals.
> I wear size 37.5 in the ankle boots and 38 in the knee boot.  My ankle boots are all older - from 2011 I think? - and my forefoot is a bit wider than average.  The knee highs are pull on boots without any zipper and are reasonably generous in the calf - you don't have to have matchstick legs to wear them.
> The leather is divine!  I'll post a photo soon, I bought them in the Black Friday sales last year and have been meaning to take a photo to add to this thread.



I'd love to see them!


----------



## iva4iva

Hello !
 I'm in love with all of these boots and I have a lot of questions about which size to get!!!!

Usually I'm between 37 or 38, more ecxactly my feet is long 24.5 cm...I have widh feet, not used to wearing heels, and a larger ankle.....so, I guessed 37.5 would be fine...but I'm not sure.......please, can anyone suggest what size shuld I get?

Does anyone has the black patent boot?
Thank you


----------



## rdgldy

iva4iva said:


> Hello !
> I'm in love with all of these boots and I have a lot of questions about which size to get!!!!
> 
> Usually I'm between 37 or 38, more ecxactly my feet is long 24.5 cm...I have widh feet, not used to wearing heels, and a larger ankle.....so, I guessed 37.5 would be fine...but I'm not sure.......please, can anyone suggest what size shuld I get?
> 
> Does anyone has the black patent boot?
> Thank you


I have no experience with the patent, so I cannot really help.  I would imagine the 37.5 should be OK if they are similar to the leather/suede pairs.  If your foot is on the wide side, the 38 might also work if patent is less giving.  Can you ask the retailer for the measurements to compare?


----------



## mgall

Hi everyone! I've been following this thread for quite some time and this is my first post.  I found a pair of black w/ silver studs on nordstrom.com in 37.5 (I usually wear a 38 in everything, and sometimes size up to 38.5 and very rarely a 39 depending on the shoe and brand).  I find that the 37.5 fits perfectly, and I don't think I'll see this color combo in a 38 somewhere else...I happened to get lucky during my search.  While I do like the fit (no heel slippage, and just a teeny bit of room left up at the top of the toe, but not too much), it feels a bit snug, and even the thinnest socks make it feel somewhat uncomfortable.  I find it most comfortable w/ a bare foot.  Do most of you wear socks? Also, will the shoe definitely stretch over time?


----------



## rdgldy

mgall said:


> Hi everyone! I've been following this thread for quite some time and this is my first post.  I found a pair of black w/ silver studs on nordstrom.com in 37.5 (I usually wear a 38 in everything, and sometimes size up to 38.5 and very rarely a 39 depending on the shoe and brand).  I find that the 37.5 fits perfectly, and I don't think I'll see this color combo in a 38 somewhere else...I happened to get lucky during my search.  While I do like the fit (no heel slippage, and just a teeny bit of room left up at the top of the toe, but not too much), it feels a bit snug, and even the thinnest socks make it feel somewhat uncomfortable.  I find it most comfortable w/ a bare foot.  Do most of you wear socks? Also, will the shoe definitely stretch over time?



First, congratulations.  I love this combination, which is definitely hard to find.
They might stretch a little.  I have worn mine with and without socks.  Do you know the sock trick?  ( A long time Louboutin wearer here and something we've all done)!!  Put on a pair of thick socks and walk around with the boots for a while.  You can also put some rubbing alcohol inside the boot first and then do this.  It will loosen them up a bit.  You can also ask a cobbler to stretch them for you.


----------



## mgall

rdgldy said:


> First, congratulations.  I love this combination, which is definitely hard to find.
> They might stretch a little.  I have worn mine with and without socks.  Do you know the sock trick?  ( A long time Louboutin wearer here and something we've all done)!!  Put on a pair of thick socks and walk around with the boots for a while.  You can also put some rubbing alcohol inside the boot first and then do this.  It will loosen them up a bit.  You can also ask a cobbler to stretch them for you.


Thank you so much for the advice! I'll try the thick sock trick and also go to the cobbler. Never knew about the thick sock trick or the rubbing alcohol...have always had all my shoes, including Loubs, professionally stretched, but wasn't sure because of the studs and the buckles!


----------



## iva4iva

rdgldy said:


> I have no experience with the patent, so I cannot really help.  I would imagine the 37.5 should be OK if they are similar to the leather/suede pairs.  If your foot is on the wide side, the 38 might also work if patent is less giving.  Can you ask the retailer for the measurements to compare?



Thanks for your advise, I'm gonna take the 37.5, I'm worried that the 38 could look too long on me as I 'm not tall.
So, I guess the black patent is not a big catch since nobody has it / like it &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Thoghts please

This forum is great, very helpfull. Love it!


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

iva4iva said:


> Thanks for your advise, I'm gonna take the 37.5, I'm worried that the 38 could look too long on me as I 'm not tall.
> So, I guess the black patent is not a big catch since nobody has it / like it &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> Thoghts please
> 
> This forum is great, very helpfull. Love it!


I haven't got the patent leather but recently had my leather ones professionally stretched and it has worked brilliantly. Cobbler also offered a re stretch for free if I want it done more. Hope that helps.
I'd love patent but haven't seen them around! Pics please


----------



## Straight-Laced

iva4iva said:


> Hello !
> I'm in love with all of these boots and I have a lot of questions about which size to get!!!!
> 
> Usually I'm between 37 or 38, more ecxactly my feet is long 24.5 cm...I have widh feet, not used to wearing heels, and a larger ankle.....so, I guessed 37.5 would be fine...but I'm not sure.......please, can anyone suggest what size shuld I get?
> 
> Does anyone has the black patent boot?
> Thank you



I don't know about the patent boots but my foot is shorter than yours and a bit wider than average and I prefer the size 38.  The toes of these boots are a little narrow and you might want more wriggle room.  
It's hard to know until you've tried them and the patent is unknown but the 38 is more likely to be your better fit I think.


----------



## rdgldy

iva4iva said:


> Thanks for your advise, I'm gonna take the 37.5, I'm worried that the 38 could look too long on me as I 'm not tall.
> So, I guess the black patent is not a big catch since nobody has it / like it &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> Thoghts please
> 
> This forum is great, very helpfull. Love it!



I do like the patent too-they are really pretty. I have not seen them in person.  I just have 2 black already, (both hardware) so I am well set.  Please post pictures when you get them!


----------



## iva4iva

Straight-Laced said:


> I don't know about the patent boots but my foot is shorter than yours and a bit wider than average and I prefer the size 38.  The toes of these boots are a little narrow and you might want more wriggle room.
> It's hard to know until you've tried them and the patent is unknown but the 38 is more likely to be your better fit I think.



Omg.....I don't have the option of trying them so I have to rethink my size in base what you told me....37.5 or 38......
I will ask what if they don't fit, cause they're on sale.....I will let you know my decision finally.
Thank you so much


----------



## iva4iva

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> I haven't got the patent leather but recently had my leather ones professionally stretched and it has worked brilliantly. Cobbler also offered a re stretch for free if I want it done more. Hope that helps.
> I'd love patent but haven't seen them around! Pics please



Thank you, I will do that if they're narrow. Every advice helps!
I 'll post pictures once I get them !!!


----------



## iva4iva

So.......my size sold out......I waited too long to figure out the size anyway, so nothing smart from me....  
Now I have to wait for other sales to come &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128555;&#128555;&#128555;&#128555;&#128555;


----------



## Straight-Laced

My Susanna knee boots


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> My Susanna knee boots


they're amazing!~


----------



## Straight-Laced

rdgldy said:


> they're amazing!~



Thanks!  I took ages to get around to buying them and thought I mightn't like them in real life but once they came home I was totally won over


----------



## Aggsbz

Omg!! Love them. Saw them on sale and was tempted but sadly my fat calf would not fit it them &#128555;&#128513; they r gorgeous!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## violetnatalie

Straight-Laced- would love to see the tall ones with an outfit! Those are so glamorous...I would freak out if I saw someone wearing them in real life 


So after literally 6-years of wanting these shoes I finally did it! Just ordered the black/gold Susanna in leather- very traditional, can't go wrong. Feeling *slight* remorse at the total...especially since I bought a pair of Charlotte Olympia wedges with them...but thinking about all the potential outfits, it's the smartest investment I've ever made!

Question though- what type of socks do you all wear with them? I hate when you can see sock with booties...And bare legs- do you wear with little nylons? Those mini ballerina socks that inevitably slip down to the toes? Looking for some ideas!


----------



## rdgldy

violetnatalie said:


> Straight-Laced- would love to see the tall ones with an outfit! Those are so glamorous...I would freak out if I saw someone wearing them in real life
> 
> 
> So after literally 6-years of wanting these shoes I finally did it! Just ordered the black/gold Susanna in leather- very traditional, can't go wrong. Feeling *slight* remorse at the total...especially since I bought a pair of Charlotte Olympia wedges with them...but thinking about all the potential outfits, it's the smartest investment I've ever made!
> 
> Question though- what type of socks do you all wear with them? I hate when you can see sock with booties...And bare legs- do you wear with little nylons? Those mini ballerina socks that inevitably slip down to the toes? Looking for some ideas!




I wear a thin low sock or no socks.


----------



## swtvt712

Does anyone have the new tan/beige suede boots? Seriously considering them but wanted to make sure they have a more brown undertone rather than yellow.


----------



## rdgldy

swtvt712 said:


> Does anyone have the new tan/beige suede boots? Seriously considering them but wanted to make sure they have a more brown undertone rather than yellow.


did you mean these?????  They do have a yellow-y undertone.


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

The leather looks gorgeous. Sigh...


----------



## rdgldy

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> The leather looks gorgeous. Sigh...


It is yummy!


----------



## swtvt712

rdgldy said:


> did you mean these?????  They do have a yellow-y undertone.
> 
> View attachment 3273402
> View attachment 3273403


Yes! Thank you for the pics! They look even better now!


----------



## rdgldy

swtvt712 said:


> Yes! Thank you for the pics! They look even better now!


They're pretty wonderful!!


----------



## rdgldy

New susannas-love this color[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

rdgldy said:


> New susannas-love this color[emoji173]&#65039;




Love this color what is it called?


----------



## pixiejenna

rdgldy said:


> New susannas-love this color[emoji173]&#65039;


*drools* I would also like to know the name of this color. I can't tell if it's a burgundy or a nice reddish brown either way it looks fabulous with the gold hardware.


----------



## Raffaluv

rdgldy said:


> New susannas-love this color[emoji173]&#65039;



Wow! I love this color!! Congratulations they're soo gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Love this color what is it called?


I will check the box later


----------



## rdgldy

pixiejenna said:


> *drools* I would also like to know the name of this color. I can't tell if it's a burgundy or a nice reddish brown either way it looks fabulous with the gold hardware.


It is a burgundy, leaning towards purple.  I am going to check the box.


----------



## rdgldy

Raffaluv said:


> Wow! I love this color!! Congratulations they're soo gorgeous!


Thank you!!  This was the elusive color that I needed to have, and Straight-Laced alerted me on here, that NAP Asia had them.......


----------



## rdgldy

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Love this color what is it called?



Deep plum



pixiejenna said:


> *drools* I would also like to know the name of this color. I can't tell if it's a burgundy or a nice reddish brown either way it looks fabulous with the gold hardware.



Deep plum


----------



## pixiejenna

rdgldy said:


> Deep plum
> 
> 
> 
> Deep plum


Thanks where did you get them? I must scour the Internet for them!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

rdgldy said:


> Deep plum
> 
> 
> 
> Deep plum




Super gorgeous! Would love to see more pics. I have never seen this color before. Is it from a past season?


----------



## rdgldy

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks where did you get them? I must scour the Internet for them!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app




Net a porter-this past season.


----------



## rdgldy

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Super gorgeous! Would love to see more pics. I have never seen this color before. Is it from a past season?




This past F/W.  I had seem them, loved them, and didn't get them. Once I decided I had to have them, they were nowhere to be found and then Straight-Laced gave me a head's up at NAP Asia and I grabbed them.


----------



## Trayler

rdgldy said:


> did you mean these?????  They do have a yellow-y undertone.
> 
> View attachment 3273402
> View attachment 3273403




These are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Trayler

rdgldy said:


> New susannas-love this color[emoji173]&#65039;




I love this color too! I'd love to get my hands on these...


----------



## Aggsbz

Have same ones!! Love them! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Aggsbz said:


> Have same ones!! Love them! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Omg you girls are so lucky. Saw the plum color on netaporter last week but only size 41 was left  color is so rich and gorgeous


----------



## Trayler

Aggsbz said:


> Have same ones!! Love them! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Swoon!!! They're beautiful!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Aggsbz said:


> Have same ones!! Love them! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


They are amazing, aren't they????????


----------



## Courts312

Hi ladies,

Crossing my fingers some one can HELPPP me! I'm in desperate search of a pair of Chloe Susanna's in the grey with silver studs colour. I need a size 39/39.5/40/40.5 preferably a size 40 I have the black with gold and black with silver both in a 40 but if I can only find the other sizes I will squeeze my foot into it  please if anyone has a pair to sell or knows a friend who wants to upgrade please let me know I'm happy to pay $$$$$$$$ lots of moneyyyyyyy
Hoping to hear from you 
Thanks for reading xxxx


----------



## rdgldy

Courts312 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Crossing my fingers some one can HELPPP me! I'm in desperate search of a pair of Chloe Susanna's in the grey with silver studs colour. I need a size 39/39.5/40/40.5 preferably a size 40 I have the black with gold and black with silver both in a 40 but if I can only find the other sizes I will squeeze my foot into it  please if anyone has a pair to sell or knows a friend who wants to upgrade please let me know I'm happy to pay $$$$$$$$ lots of moneyyyyyyy
> Hoping to hear from you
> Thanks for reading xxxx


Members can let you know if they see a pair on a website or in a store, but selling is not allowed on the forum.  As this is your first post, you would not have been aware of this.  As the grey is not a current season, they will be very difficult to find.


----------



## Courts312

I'm so so sorry about that  I had no idea yes please if anyone sees a pair on a website or in a shop please let me know  I will be forever greatful. Thanks so much. And apologies again xxx


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

I feel for you. Have always wanted the grey and finally found them second hand. Had to grab a 38, when 38.5 is my fit so they are tight but oh so beautiful. Make sure you register with stores that notify when they pop up. I'm on the hunt for red in 38.5. So please let me know if you see them anywhere for sale.  
We are all in this addiction together &#128540;


----------



## rdgldy

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> I feel for you. Have always wanted the grey and finally found them second hand. Had to grab a 38, when 38.5 is my fit so they are tight but oh so beautiful. Make sure you register with stores that notify when they pop up. I'm on the hunt for red in 38.5. So please let me know if you see them anywhere for sale.
> 
> We are all in this addiction together [emoji12]




We sure are!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Courts312 said:


> I'm so so sorry about that  I had no idea yes please if anyone sees a pair on a website or in a shop please let me know  I will be forever greatful. Thanks so much. And apologies again xxx




No worries!!!  We always post pairs we find, so check back.


----------



## cocopuff

Hi everyone.. I'm looking to purchase my very first pair of Chloe Susanna and was wondering about the sizing and fit.  I'm normally a size 5.. Do I need to go up a size? I prefer to be able to wear a pair of thin socks with these boots.  Thanks in advance


----------



## rdgldy

cocopuff said:


> Hi everyone.. I'm looking to purchase my very first pair of Chloe Susanna and was wondering about the sizing and fit.  I'm normally a size 5.. Do I need to go up a size? I prefer to be able to wear a pair of thin socks with these boots.  Thanks in advance




they tend to run large so you'd best size down if you can.


----------



## cocopuff

rdgldy said:


> they tend to run large so you'd best size down if you can.




Thank you!!!


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Coming into winter here in Australia so I'm on the hunt for black with gold susannas! 38.5 - if anyone sees them in sales or good quality second hand, please let me know...

Also, has anyone seen the new givenchy boots? Very susanna style!


----------



## little_j

I tried these boots on today and I'm in love! Actually I only tried on one shoe which was the display pair because david jones was so busy and I didn't want to bother the staff/wait as I wouldn't be buying them today anyways but omgsh they were so amazing! Also the display shoe was a size 38.5 and I thought no way is that my size but I tried it on anyways and it fit quite nicely although snug. I always imagined I would have to get a size 39.5 which is my normal shoe size but lucky I tried on the display shoe. I have a question though, the size 38.5 was firm on my toes and also at the broadest part of my foot although the heel area felt perfect. Should I get a 39 to accommodate for that or stick with size 38.5 as that area will stretch a lot with wear? 

I had no luck getting acne pistols as the 39 was too long for me and the 38 was the perfect length but it was just too narrow for my foot. So these chloe boots are the one for me!


----------



## rdgldy

little_j said:


> I tried these boots on today and I'm in love! Actually I only tried on one shoe which was the display pair because david jones was so busy and I didn't want to bother the staff/wait as I wouldn't be buying them today anyways but omgsh they were so amazing! Also the display shoe was a size 38.5 and I thought no way is that my size but I tried it on anyways and it fit quite nicely although snug. I always imagined I would have to get a size 39.5 which is my normal shoe size but lucky I tried on the display shoe. I have a question though, the size 38.5 was firm on my toes and also at the broadest part of my foot although the heel area felt perfect. Should I get a 39 to accommodate for that or stick with size 38.5 as that area will stretch a lot with wear?
> 
> I had no luck getting acne pistols as the 39 was too long for me and the 38 was the perfect length but it was just too narrow for my foot. So these chloe boots are the one for me!




39 sounds like the perfect size.


----------



## little_j

rdgldy said:


> 39 sounds like the perfect size.



Thank you


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

I'm normally a 39 and was surprised that 38 & 38.5 fit! 
I have 38 in grey and it is a bit tight so going for 38.5 next! 
I tried a 39.5 in DJs and my whole foot could slide in and out zipped up. I think 38.5 with a bit of stretching might be the way to go...


----------



## little_j

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> I'm normally a 39 and was surprised that 38 & 38.5 fit!
> I have 38 in grey and it is a bit tight so going for 38.5 next!
> I tried a 39.5 in DJs and my whole foot could slide in and out zipped up. I think 38.5 with a bit of stretching might be the way to go...



Yes I was surprised also that the 38.5 fit my foot when I put it on although it was quite firm and I had to undo the buckle and move the hole so that it would be looser around the width. Also I was wearing the thinnest stocking socks and it was still firm on my right foot which is my smaller foot, my left foot is half size bigger unfortunately. The boots were so comfortable though even despite being tight like and they cut at the ankle at a perfect height and they don't make my legs look even shorter! I'm so in love with them haha I just need to wait for my tax return and I can make it happen. I might get the courage and ask to try on 38.5 and 39 pair at djs one day although sometimes the sales people are kinda rude which puts me off.


----------



## Poppys Style

Desperately seeking the blush pink with gold hardware in a 39! Stylebop have them but no 39s left - let me know if you see them thanks! Xx


----------



## Poppys Style

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> I feel for you. Have always wanted the grey and finally found them second hand. Had to grab a 38, when 38.5 is my fit so they are tight but oh so beautiful. Make sure you register with stores that notify when they pop up. I'm on the hunt for red in 38.5. So please let me know if you see them anywhere for sale.
> We are all in this addiction together &#128540;


They have red on NAP now!


----------



## little_j

How did you all choose which coloured hardware to go for? I had my eyes set on silver as most of my bags have silver hardware (and i wear silver jewellery) but I don't like how the silver studs look when I wear bags with gold toned hardware I feel that the contrast is too noticeable. Where as I've seen photos on IG where people have susannas with gold hardware and pair it with silver hardware bags and it looks fine. I'm torn!


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Poppys Style said:


> They have red on NAP now!



Omg! Poppy's style - thank you so so much! I have ordered them. Eek! Bit of a treat! Can't wait until they arrive


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

little_j said:


> How did you all choose which coloured hardware to go for? I had my eyes set on silver as most of my bags have silver hardware (and i wear silver jewellery) but I don't like how the silver studs look when I wear bags with gold toned hardware I feel that the contrast is too noticeable. Where as I've seen photos on IG where people have susannas with gold hardware and pair it with silver hardware bags and it looks fine. I'm torn!


Little_j, I have tried on both hardware a side by side in black and I have to say I'd go gold over silver. I thought for sure I would go silver but I think the gold are classic and timeless, plus they will go with everything. The silver are much more rockstar and I agree they don't blend with gold on other things. I also think the gold lets you wear them with neutral colours like Browns, beige, nude etc...


----------



## little_j

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> Little_j, I have tried on both hardware a side by side in black and I have to say I'd go gold over silver. I thought for sure I would go silver but I think the gold are classic and timeless, plus they will go with everything. The silver are much more rockstar and I agree they don't blend with gold on other things. I also think the gold lets you wear them with neutral colours like Browns, beige, nude etc...



Yes I'm now leaning towards gold now which is a bit crazy because I was dead set on getting the silver ones! I tend to wear my bags that have silver hardware so I'm hoping it'll still look okay with the gold studs  Thanks for your input! I'm so indecisive/hopeless when it comes to choosing colors for things.


----------



## Poppys Style

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> Omg! Poppy's style - thank you so so much! I have ordered them. Eek! Bit of a treat! Can't wait until they arrive


How exciting!! I have them too - they are a beautiful leather. I got the navy from Shoescribe last year and I'm hooked now! Desperately trying to find the pink blush with gold hardware in a 39! x


----------



## Poppys Style

little_j said:


> Yes I'm now leaning towards gold now which is a bit crazy because I was dead set on getting the silver ones! I tend to wear my bags that have silver hardware so I'm hoping it'll still look okay with the gold studs  Thanks for your input! I'm so indecisive/hopeless when it comes to choosing colors for things.


I think it's fine to mix hardware - I even mix my metals with jewelry. I think the gold looks far more classic - and my buckles aren't yellowy - just a really nice subtle gold


----------



## rdgldy

little_j said:


> Yes I'm now leaning towards gold now which is a bit crazy because I was dead set on getting the silver ones! I tend to wear my bags that have silver hardware so I'm hoping it'll still look okay with the gold studs  Thanks for your input! I'm so indecisive/hopeless when it comes to choosing colors for things.


I have the black with both hardware, as I initially got silver and then decided I needed gold.  You might need both eventually!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> Coming into winter here in Australia so I'm on the hunt for black with gold susannas! 38.5 - if anyone sees them in sales or good quality second hand, please let me know...
> 
> Also, has anyone seen the new givenchy boots? Very susanna style!


super similar, maybe a bit too much so?


----------



## violetnatalie

cocopuff said:


> Hi everyone.. I'm looking to purchase my very first pair of Chloe Susanna and was wondering about the sizing and fit.  I'm normally a size 5.. Do I need to go up a size? I prefer to be able to wear a pair of thin socks with these boots.  Thanks in advance


I wear a size 36/36.5-6-6.5, I have the scalloped Chloe flats in 36 for comparison. But I got these in a 35.5 and while they fit- I didn't find them terribly large at all. I could've done a 36 even. I think it depends on what season you are getting them from. From my experience buying a new pair and having a slightly larger foot than you, I'd say go for 35!


----------



## Poppys Style

Does anyone know what colors will be available this autumn winter? I really wanted the blush on Stylebop but they are sold out in 39s - Nordstrom now have some beige leather ones on pre-order which are stunning...just wondering what other colors may be available. 

In my new red ones today!instagram.com/p/BFOcPOSHjym/?taken-by=poppysstyle


----------



## Havanese 28

Help!  I can't decide which color to get for my first pair.  I'm choosing between black with gold studs, beige with gold and red with gold.  I wear mainly warm colors and currently have no black boots.  The gold hardware warms them up though.  Suggestions?!  Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

The black and gold are gorgeous.  Unfortunately, you will need more......


----------



## Havanese 28

rdgldy said:


> The black and gold are gorgeous.  Unfortunately, you will need more......


I pre- ordered the black and gold from Nordstrom.


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Can't go wrong with the black. My red ones are to die for though. Leather is amazing. Just got the soled and stretched so hoping to wear next week. Yay.


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Can not describe how good they look, and how amazing they smell!


----------



## Havanese 28

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> Can not describe how good they look, and how amazing they smell!


Beautiful!  I was really torn between red and black, but chose black for my first pair.  I have red Aquazzura sexy thing sandals ( as well as nude and black) and I wear the Red the most!  Red is very versatile and always adds that special something, while still being classic and chic!  Your new red are so gorgeous!  Do you find these true to size?  I'm a US 7 M and I got the 37, which is the equivalent.  I go up a half size in Aquazzura and Valentino.  I wear the 37 in my Marant Dicker.


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

Havanese 28 said:


> Beautiful!  I was really torn between red and black, but chose black for my first pair.  I have red Aquazzura sexy thing sandals ( as well as nude and black) and I wear the Red the most!  Red is very versatile and always adds that special something, while still being classic and chic!  Your new red are so gorgeous!  Do you find these true to size?  I'm a US 7 M and I got the 37, which is the equivalent.  I go up a half size in Aquazzura and Valentino.  I wear the 37 in my Marant Dicker.



I'm usually a 39.5 and got the 38.5 and they are tight across width but good lengthwise. 
Black will be fab. I can't wait to add them as my pop of color for winter! 
I'm loving the grey ones too and pleased to have both colour hardware


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone of you ladies know of any good sales for these shoes? I want the black w silver studs.


----------



## carrots219

labellavita27 said:


> Anyone of you ladies know of any good sales for these shoes? I want the black w silver studs.




I just bought a pair on farfetch and got 10% off for being a first time buyer on the site. Perhaps you can check it out? [emoji4]


----------



## rdgldy

red w/gold hardware on net a porter now at 40% off!!  good run of sizes!!!


----------



## littlegirlnyc

just bought the red from the net-a-porter sale! I'm so excited. now I have red and black so I think my collection is done!


----------



## little_j

Oh my goodness! 40% off!!! Wish us aussies were just as lucky!


----------



## rdgldy

littlegirlnyc said:


> just bought the red from the net-a-porter sale! I'm so excited. now I have red and black so I think my collection is done!


----------



## Lzamare

[emoji30] missed the 40% off sale


----------



## littlegirlnyc

they're here! I've wanted the red for a while but now I'm worried they make me look like an elf. the red is really bright. what do you guys think? x


----------



## little_j

littlegirlnyc said:


> they're here! I've wanted the red for a while but now I'm worried they make me look like an elf. the red is really bright. what do you guys think? x



Absolutely love the red!


----------



## rdgldy

littlegirlnyc said:


> they're here! I've wanted the red for a while but now I'm worried they make me look like an elf. the red is really bright. what do you guys think? x


They're gorgeous.  I love the red, just tone down the rest of your outfit.


----------



## eoifemacbeth

Wow, all of these are gorgeous but the plum/oxblood leather version is &#128571;&#128571;&#128571; anybody seen those in a 37.5 recently?? I would LOVE to get my hands on them! I feel like they'd complete my little Susanna collection.


----------



## ButterflyB

littlegirlnyc said:


> they're here! I've wanted the red for a while but now I'm worried they make me look like an elf. the red is really bright. what do you guys think? x


Congrats! I own the exact same color- snagged a 37.5 at 40% off??? Now, They are back to $1,340! This (shade of) red is gorgeous and timeless! Perfect for any season!


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> Congrats! I own the exact same color- snagged a 37.5 at 40% off??? Now, They are back to $1,340! This (shade of) red is gorgeous and timeless! Perfect for any season!


No filter. Hope I captured its true color.


----------



## ButterflyB

$599.00 for ladies sizes 5 & 10.5! 


http://www.burlingtoncoatfactory.co...GHOuyftdq7vtYmpBbJH_Nvkqj0ae2yCqTwaAiEE8P8HAQ


----------



## rdgldy

eoifemacbeth said:


> Wow, all of these are gorgeous but the plum/oxblood leather version is &#128571;&#128571;&#128571; anybody seen those in a 37.5 recently?? I would LOVE to get my hands on them! I feel like they'd complete my little Susanna collection.


Good luck~they are super hard to find.  I located mine on NAP Asia at full price five or six months ago.


----------



## violetnatalie

ButterflyB said:


> $599.00 for ladies sizes 5 & 10.5!
> 
> 
> http://www.burlingtoncoatfactory.co...GHOuyftdq7vtYmpBbJH_Nvkqj0ae2yCqTwaAiEE8P8HAQ


wow...since when does burlington coat factory carry chloe? i had no idea, seems so random~ thank you for sharing! i'll be stalking it for my size now


----------



## cocopuff

Too bad they only have it in one colour


----------



## randr21

ButterflyB said:


> No filter. Hope I captured its true color.


What a gorgeous red...I'm so enamored.  Your pic captures the color so much better than any retailer.


----------



## eoifemacbeth

rdgldy said:


> Good luck~they are super hard to find.  I located mine on NAP Asia at full price five or six months ago.


Yikes, haha! I'll keep a weather eye out on evilbay, then! Congratulations on yours, and feel free to post many pics to keep me drooling


----------



## rdgldy

eoifemacbeth said:


> Yikes, haha! I'll keep a weather eye out on evilbay, then! Congratulations on yours, and feel free to post many pics to keep me drooling


----------



## Aggsbz

littlegirlnyc said:


> they're here! I've wanted the red for a while but now I'm worried they make me look like an elf. the red is really bright. what do you guys think? x



I love them. Any colour is gorgeous in this shoe!


----------



## Sebbyshoegirl

I've been wearing my red with denim and black/greys. I love the pop of colour!


----------



## MsLover

Hi
So I've recently fallen in love with these boots!! I've gone through this thread in 2 days & love so many if the colours. It's such a hard choice to make but the colour that is truly making my heart sing are the blue ones (I think it's called periwinkle). I already own black boots with gold studs. 

Anyway my question is to anyone that has the blue, what are the kind of things you wear them with? Do you find they can be worn with most things or do you find you are limited with what you can wear them with? I just want to make sure before I buy them as it is a lot to spend on a pair of boots if I hardly wear them. I love the nude colour as well & while I feel that would be more practical I just can't help but think about the blue &#128153;&#128153;.

Also just checking that the general consensus on here is that they run big & that you should get 1/2 size smaller? I have to order online so I won't be able to try them on before purchasing & id rather not hve to send them back if I could avoid it. 

Thanks in advance &#128522;


----------



## rdgldy

I believe this is an older color so it could be hard to find them, but good luck.  I have found this color very wearable and have gotten a lot of use out of them.  I wear them with jeans, grey or black pants, just to name a few.  I generally size down 1/2 to a full size.  I have medium width feet.  I think a 1/2 size down would work.  Good luck!  Let us know if you find them!!


----------



## Lduggo

Thanks so much for your reply rdgldy. You were very helpful! 

So I was able to try on a friend's new boots today. (1 size down from my usual size). She's only worn them once so I'm thinking they wouldn't have stretched too much. They fit perfectly in the length but were a little snug in the heel. Not uncomfortably so though (I was also wearing medium thickness socks) so I'm thinking they will fit perfect with stocking socks & with a little bit of wear. I have to admit I really liked the Chloe boot before I tried them on but once I tried them I just fell inlove!! They look so much better on & they are so comfy!! This certainly won't be my last pair!!

Anyway i was lucky enough to find the last pair in my size in the light blue & I should be receiving them soon. I can't wait!!!


----------



## rdgldy

That's awesome!! Post a picture when you get them!


----------



## little_j

I'm having such a hard time trying to find black with gold studs for $1600 or under. They are available at My Theresa and farfetch but they are $2200ish. Should I just settle and get the silver studs as they are easier to get (and more affordable) or should I just wait it out. I don't know if I could justify paying $2200 for these boots  I feel like winter will be over by the time I get these boots haha!


----------



## rdgldy

little_j said:


> I'm having such a hard time trying to find black with gold studs for $1600 or under. They are available at My Theresa and farfetch but they are $2200ish. Should I just settle and get the silver studs as they are easier to get (and more affordable) or should I just wait it out. I don't know if I could justify paying $2200 for these boots  I feel like winter will be over by the time I get these boots haha!


That is a lot!!!  I guess it depends how badly you need them, but is way over regular retail.....


----------



## bag heaven

i am so happy to share my new susannas. it is in a somewhat light olive green color with silver studs. i love the silver studs on these booties. can anyone help ID the exact color name? it's not on the box. these are also in nubuck leather. any tips on care for this kind of leather?

anyway, i was not planning this purchase. i chanced on them yesterday while on a walk with my son. i got into the store and they were having a sale plus an additional 20% off on all items that were already on sale. the additional 20% off was only valid for that day for all customer card owners of the store. i could not believe my luck. it was a no brainer for me and i knew instantly that i had to take them home with me. i snapped the last one in my size too. it was meant to be.


----------



## rdgldy

bag heaven said:


> i am so happy to share my new susannas. it is in a somewhat light olive green color with silver studs. i love the silver studs on these booties. can anyone help ID the exact color name? it's not on the box. these are also in nubuck leather. any tips on care for this kind of leather?
> 
> anyway, i was not planning this purchase. i chanced on them yesterday while on a walk with my son. i got into the store and they were having a sale plus an additional 20% off on all items that were already on sale. the additional 20% off was only valid for that day for all customer card owners of the store. i could not believe my luck. it was a no brainer for me and i knew instantly that i had to take them home with me. i snapped the last one in my size too. it was meant to be.


I have these-I will check the box  for the color name when I get home from work.  I cannot advise you on care-I have not worn mine yet.


----------



## rdgldy

bag heaven said:


> i am so happy to share my new susannas. it is in a somewhat light olive green color with silver studs. i love the silver studs on these booties. can anyone help ID the exact color name? it's not on the box. these are also in nubuck leather. any tips on care for this kind of leather?
> 
> anyway, i was not planning this purchase. i chanced on them yesterday while on a walk with my son. i got into the store and they were having a sale plus an additional 20% off on all items that were already on sale. the additional 20% off was only valid for that day for all customer card owners of the store. i could not believe my luck. it was a no brainer for me and i knew instantly that i had to take them home with me. i snapped the last one in my size too. it was meant to be.


chiaro is the color name on my box


----------



## bag heaven

rdgldy said:


> chiaro is the color name on my box



thank you so much for taking the time to look for me. it is such a pretty color and i can't wait to wear them. it is boiling at the moment here so booties, no matter how pretty, would kill me. enjoy yours when you get the chance to give them their first outing.


----------



## rdgldy

bag heaven said:


> thank you so much for taking the time to look for me. it is such a pretty color and i can't wait to wear them. it is boiling at the moment here so booties, no matter how pretty, would kill me. enjoy yours when you get the chance to give them their first outing.


Glad to be of help.  Too hot to wear mine too


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I had bought a pair of Susanna boots last year and ended up returning...huge regret! I am looking to get another pair in black but now they have silver and gold.....is there a preference of which to get? Any suggestions are appreciated..


----------



## rdgldy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I had bought a pair of Susanna boots last year and ended up returning...huge regret! I am looking to get another pair in black but now they have silver and gold.....is there a preference of which to get? Any suggestions are appreciated..


Well,  if you're like me you might need both!!  I guess it depends on what you accessorize with most,  unless you don't care about mixing metals.  I find the black with gold hardware is a little more in your face while the silver hardware is a bit more subtle.   either choice is a good one!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rdgldy said:


> Well,  if you're like me you might need both!!  I guess it depends on what you accessorize with most,  unless you don't care about mixing metals.  I find the black with gold hardware is a little more in your face while the silver hardware is a bit more subtle.   either choice is a good one!!


Haha! That idea had run through mind already! It would be an easy decision if they weren't SO expensive....I do accessorize with both gold and silver which make the decision harder! I better decide soon , it seems like they sell out fast!


----------



## eoifemacbeth

I think the gold ones feel more special and luxe, personally. They really have a "POW!" effect on your feet, whereas the silver ones have always seemed a little more ordinary to me. I have never minded mixing metals, though, so if that sort of thing bothers you, definitely go with the one you feel more drawn to!


----------



## MsLover

So these arrived today!!! . I'm so inlove with these shoes. My very first pair & definitely won't be my last. Thanks so much rdgldy for your help. I didn't have a choice in sizing down 1/2 a size as they only had a full size down left. I took a gamble & was so glad I did as they fit perfectly!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MsLover said:


> So these arrived today!!! . I'm so inlove with these shoes. My very first pair & definitely won't be my last. Thanks so much rdgldy for your help. I didn't have a choice in sizing down 1/2 a size as they only had a full size down left. I took a gamble & was so glad I did as they fit perfectly!!


They are beautiful....I am debating b/w the gold or silver....are they worth paying the high price?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

eoifemacbeth said:


> I think the gold ones feel more special and luxe, personally. They really have a "POW!" effect on your feet, whereas the silver ones have always seemed a little more ordinary to me. I have never minded mixing metals, though, so if that sort of thing bothers you, definitely go with the one you feel more drawn to!


Just saw this reply...thank you for the input! I don't mind mixing metals either, makes it not so matchy matchy all the time....I am leaning toward gold but nervous about the price.....


----------



## MsLover

Thank you . I think it depends what color you buy as to what looks the best. I'm usually a silver girl but if I was buying a black pair I'd definitely go with gold as I think it just has that extra something. But in saying that the black & silver still look great. I think it comes down to personal preference, either way you can't go wrong!!
I was a little hesitant due to the price initially so I thought about it for awhile. Even when I went ahead & purchased them & was waiting for them to be delivered I was thinking I may return them if they're not a perfect fit. Once they arrived & I tried them on it was love!! I think they look so much better on your feet & in real life!! Yes they are expensive but imo they are so worth it!!! Good luck with your decision


----------



## MsLover

LVlvoe_bug said:


> They are beautiful....I am debating b/w the gold or silver....are they worth paying the high price?


Sorry I meant to quote this in above message! Still trying to work out this new format!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MsLover said:


> Thank you . I think it depends what color you buy as to what looks the best. I'm usually a silver girl but if I was buying a black pair I'd definitely go with gold as I think it just has that extra something. But in saying that the black & silver still look great. I think it comes down to personal preference, either way you can't go wrong!!
> I was a little hesitant due to the price initially so I thought about it for awhile. Even when I went ahead & purchased them & was waiting for them to be delivered I was thinking I may return them if they're not a perfect fit. Once they arrived & I tried them on it was love!! I think they look so much better on your feet & in real life!! Yes they are expensive but imo they are so worth it!!! Good luck with your decision


Thanks for your reply! I do have a couple pairs of chloe shoes one being the studded flat in gold....I probably just have to do it and not put so much thought into it!


----------



## rdgldy

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/chloe/black-leather-studded-susanna-boots/1521553
black w/gold on sale!!!


----------



## rdgldy

https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/chloe/red-suede-studded-susanna-boots/1348743
red suede w/gold


----------



## rdgldy

tan nubuck w/gold
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/chloe/tan-suede-gold-studded-susanna-boots/1348733


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rdgldy said:


> I think the black/silver ones are. Those and my taupe suede need pictures!!


Do you wear your black/silver a lot? I am still deciding between gold or silver..it seems gold is more popular.....


----------



## little_j

I just ordered some susanna boots from Matches! I got an email saying that my wishlist item was back in stock in a size 38.5 and I couldn't resist! I ordered black with gold hardware. I did try on a pair of 39s in suede at DJs and found them to be a little bit clunky like they fit okay but they weren't snug. So heres hoping the 38.5 fit me. Omgsh I have wanted these boots for the longest longest time and I was going to get a handbag to celebrate my graduation although I think these boots will have to be my grad gift now haha because buying a new bag + shoes is a little overboard. Will keep you guys posted when they arrive!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

little_j said:


> I just ordered some susanna boots from Matches! I got an email saying that my wishlist item was back in stock in a size 38.5 and I couldn't resist! I ordered black with gold hardware. I did try on a pair of 39s in suede at DJs and found them to be a little bit clunky like they fit okay but they weren't snug. So heres hoping the 38.5 fit me. Omgsh I have wanted these boots for the longest longest time and I was going to get a handbag to celebrate my graduation although I think these boots will have to be my grad gift now haha because buying a new bag + shoes is a little overboard. Will keep you guys posted when they arrive!


Congrats! I just bought the same boots after debating for days on whether to get them or not and then b/w gold or silver.hope you love them and congrats on your graduation!


----------



## rdgldy

I


LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do you wear your black/silver a lot? I am still deciding between gold or silver..it seems gold is more popular.....


I do wear the black/silver a lot.  I wear a good deal of black and grey and like the silver with that color pallette. I wear both my black pairs equally though to be honest. These are my go to shoes the minute it gets cold out.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rdgldy said:


> I
> 
> I do wear the black/silver a lot.  I wear a good deal of black and grey and like the silver with that color pallette. I wear both my black pairs equally though to be honest. These are my go to shoes the minute it gets cold out.


Thanks! I ended up going with the black and gold but if I like the boots I may end up getting the silver too...I suppose you can never have enough black boots!! So excited to get them!


----------



## rdgldy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks! I ended up going with the black and gold but if I like the boots I may end up getting the silver too...I suppose you can never have enough black boots!! So excited to get them!


yay!!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rdgldy said:


> yay!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Again many years of lusting I finally gave in and bought my lush Chloe susannas! The price is still making me dizzy but I hope to wear these for years to come!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3403308
> View attachment 3403308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again many years of lusting I finally gave in and bought my lush Chloe susannas! The price is still making me dizzy but I hope to wear these for years to come!


They are beautiful, congrats! I am waiting for mine to arrive....


----------



## ButterflyB

Susanna Patent arrived today. Not sure if I should keep 'em...


----------



## ButterflyB

Pic 3


----------



## ButterflyB

Pic 3


----------



## rdgldy

ButterflyB said:


> View attachment 3403777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susanna Patent arrived today. Not sure if I should keep 'em...


I think I prefer the regular leather, but they are really pretty too!!


----------



## rdgldy

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3403308
> View attachment 3403308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again many years of lusting I finally gave in and bought my lush Chloe susannas! The price is still making me dizzy but I hope to wear these for years to come!


Gorgeous!!!!  They really are worth the money-all of mine have held up very well with a good deal of wear.


----------



## rdgldy

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/642248
Why did I see these? Black nubuck with silver....so nice!


----------



## Harper Quinn

rdgldy said:


> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/642248
> Why did I see these? Black nubuck with silver....so nice!


They are stunning! And so are the beige ones. I need to start saving up towards those!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rdgldy said:


> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/642248
> Why did I see these? Black nubuck with silver....so nice!


Ok here is a silly question~I receive  the boots today and like them but the buckle straps sort of make noise...do yours do that? I'm going to think about them for a few days before making a decision....they are beautiful boots though!


----------



## ButterflyB

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ok here is a silly question~I receive  the boots today and like them but the buckle straps sort of make noise...do yours do that? I'm going to think about them for a few days before making a decision....they are beautiful boots though!


Hello. I own 3 pairs, 2 lambskin and 1 patent calfskin, none of the buckles make any noise, not that I experienced anyway. Maybe send them back and get a replacement?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ButterflyB said:


> Hello. I own 3 pairs, 2 lambskin and 1 patent calfskin, none of the buckles make any noise, not that I experienced anyway. Maybe send them back and get a replacement?


Thank you for the reply! The triangle part at the end of the strap kind of flaps around if that makes sense? I may just try a different boot..


----------



## little_j

When I tried on the display pair for the leather ones it did make a little bit of noise while I was walking around with the one shoe on. I just received mine today and while trying on one shoe each I don't think there was any noise while walking around in a small circle on carpet haha (I could only find one stocking so had to alternate to try on the shoes lol!)


----------



## little_j

I picked up my boots today! I missed the delivery yesterday so the extra day wait was torture but wow they are so gorgeous!! I went with the 38.5. I am generally a 39-40 but I am usually a 39.5 and going down to the 38.5 was great! For reference, my feet are on the wider side so they fit quite snug although the length is perfect. My left foot however is bigger than my right so it feels a lot more tight on that foot where as it is perfect on my right foot although I've heard they will stretch a bit. I can only wear them with thin stocking socks but generally with boots I prefer to wear stocking socks anyways so it's not an issue.


----------



## rdgldy

little_j said:


> I picked up my boots today! I missed the delivery yesterday so the extra day wait was torture but wow they are so gorgeous!! I went with the 38.5. I am generally a 39-40 but I am usually a 39.5 and going down to the 38.5 was great! For reference, my feet are on the wider side so they fit quite snug although the length is perfect. My left foot however is bigger than my right so it feels a lot more tight on that foot where as it is perfect on my right foot although I've heard they will stretch a bit. I can only wear them with thin stocking socks but generally with boots I prefer to wear stocking socks anyways so it's not an issue.


gorgeous!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## rdgldy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ok here is a silly question~I receive  the boots today and like them but the buckle straps sort of make noise...do yours do that? I'm going to think about them for a few days before making a decision....they are beautiful boots though!


I really haven't noticed that on any of mine.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rdgldy said:


> I really haven't noticed that on any of mine.


Thanks..I'm sad but I think they are going back....


----------



## rdgldy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks..I'm sad but I think they are going back....


Well, you need to be happy!
Which pair did you order, by the way?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rdgldy said:


> Well, you need to be happy!
> Which pair did you order, by the way?


I know, for the price I need to love them! I bought the black with gold studs...


----------



## little_j

So I have only now just tried both boots on and the buckles do in fact make a noise when I walk. I think the top strap is the main culprit as it tends to flap as I walk. Also on the right shoe, the top strap is slightly longer than on the left and so it droops down more than on the left shoe. Does that happen with anyone else's boots?


----------



## rdgldy

little_j said:


> So I have only now just tried both boots on and the buckles do in fact make a noise when I walk. I think the top strap is the main culprit as it tends to flap as I walk. Also on the right shoe, the top strap is slightly longer than on the left and so it droops down more than on the left shoe. Does that happen with anyone else's boots?
> View attachment 3407739
> View attachment 3407740


Did you adjust the strap-maybe that would help?


----------



## ButterflyB

iva4iva said:


> Hello !
> I'm in love with all of these boots and I have a lot of questions about which size to get!!!!
> 
> Usually I'm between 37 or 38, more ecxactly my feet is long 24.5 cm...I have widh feet, not used to wearing heels, and a larger ankle.....so, I guessed 37.5 would be fine...but I'm not sure.......please, can anyone suggest what size shuld I get?
> 
> Does anyone has the black patent boot?
> Thank you


I recently (4 days to be exact) purchased a pair of patents -- I'm usually a 71/2 or 8 and my feet are somewhat wide but the 37.5IT worked out for me.  We're you able to get the right size, and which leather did you end up with?


----------



## little_j

rdgldy said:


> Did you adjust the strap-maybe that would help?



The photo taken was with the top strap on both second holes. I can change the top strap on the right boot to the 3rd hole and it isn't as droopy and looks similar to the left boot with the top strap still at the second hole if that makes sense. At first I almost thought that maybe the length of the strap is longer than the left boot although I counted the studs across and they are both 22 studs each! So I guess maybe I don't know, the right just sits longer maybe.


----------



## Rachael25

Hi Ladies

After lusting after these boots for a long time I am thinking of taking the plunge and ordering !
Are the black leather (not nubuck) with silver h/w still available? I had heard they were being discontinued but not sure when.  Also, is it likely that new colours will come out for AW16?  I'm in the UK.

Thank you in advance x


----------



## ButterflyB

Not sure about availability of nappa with Silver Hardware in UK but sizes galore at Barneys (US) http://www.barneys.com/chloé-suzanna-ankle-boots-504092401.html

The new color "Cherry" is available on the Chloe website for GBP 825. Click the link below.
https://www.chloe.com/gb/ankle-boots_cod11068627em.html

I've seen denim and velvet too (blue lagoon with Silver Hardware) http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCod...DER<>folder_id=2534374306593695&bmUID=lnKp4ho

Good luck finding your size!


----------



## rdgldy

ButterflyB said:


> Not sure about availability of nappa with Silver Hardware in UK but sizes galore at Barneys (US) http://www.barneys.com/chloé-suzanna-ankle-boots-504092401.html
> 
> The new color "Cherry" is available on the Chloe website for GBP 825. Click the link below.
> https://www.chloe.com/gb/ankle-boots_cod11068627em.html
> 
> I've seen denim and velvet too (blue lagoon with Silver Hardware) http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400090956369&R=3610926987247&P_name=Chlo&#233;&sid=41468694676161&Ntt=chloe+susanna&N=0&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306593695&bmUID=lnKp4ho
> 
> Good luck finding your size!


The cherry is so pretty.  I cannot look!!!


----------



## Rachael25

Thank you ButterflyB, the black and silver on Barneys are exactly what I'm looking for! I was hoping to pay a little less if possible so will keep looking but if I get desperate.........
Also need to try some on for size before ordering, especially from overseas.
Thank you again for your help, if anyone sees the black nappa with silver how in the UK please let me know x


----------



## Harper Quinn

Rachael25 said:


> Thank you ButterflyB, the black and silver on Barneys are exactly what I'm looking for! I was hoping to pay a little less if possible so will keep looking but if I get desperate.........
> Also need to try some on for size before ordering, especially from overseas.
> Thank you again for your help, if anyone sees the black nappa with silver how in the UK please let me know x


Hi, I got my black leather Susannas with silver hw from the Chloe boutique on Sloane Street last week


----------



## Rachael25

Not showing black and silver on website so may try and ring them directly, thank you.
How are you enjoying your new purchase??!! How did you find the sizing?


----------



## ButterflyB

You are most welcome Rachael25-- hope you find one (in UK) in your size!


----------



## samch

If. Someone can please advice how the wear and tear is with these boots ? How durable is the leather ? Do the studs come off at all ?


----------



## Anna J

Hi guys! I know that these boots come in leather, suede and lambskin. Could anyone tell me what's the difference between leather and lambskin when it comes to duration, looks etc? I'd be very grateful


----------



## rdgldy

samch said:


> If. Someone can please advice how the wear and tear is with these boots ? How durable is the leather ? Do the studs come off at all ?


I've had a number of pairs for several years now-they've held up great and I have not lost any studs.


----------



## rdgldy

Anna J said:


> Hi guys! I know that these boots come in leather, suede and lambskin. Could anyone tell me what's the difference between leather and lambskin when it comes to duration, looks etc? I'd be very grateful


I have seen them listed as nappa leather, nappa lambskin-they are both leather.  I've found them durable, but I am not that hard on my shoes.  The suede, velvet and nubuck would be more delicate, I'd imagine.


----------



## ButterflyB

I have patent (less give) nappa and nubuck(no break in, most comfortable fit)I haven't had any problems with all leather or hardware. Although, I noticed the leather soles are (easily) prone to heavy scuffs/wear more so than my other leather soled boots/shoes. I've only worn indoors to parking lot, or little walking on paved road. I might consider vibram half soles, only because I hate worn looking soles LOL Not sure If I would benefit from it, no snow and/or it rarely rains in Orange County.


----------



## ButterflyB

I agree with rdgldy, the nubuck does need a little more "TLC". I used/sprayed kiwi waterproofing on my nappa (red) and nubuck (camel) before use. Applied petroleum jelly to condition my patents. And, always keep 'em in shoe bags.


----------



## Anna J

Thanks for all the answers! I asked it because I saw a considerable price difference between regular leather and napa lambskin, lambskin being cheaper. So I thought that maybe lambskin is less durable. Also, is there a big difference in their finish? Cause on the website they both look the same to me.


----------



## rdgldy

Anna J said:


> Thanks for all the answers! I asked it because I saw a considerable price difference between regular leather and napa lambskin, lambskin being cheaper. So I thought that maybe lambskin is less durable. Also, is there a big difference in their finish? Cause on the website they both look the same to me.


On Barney's website, nappa leather vs. nappa lambskin leather is a $5 difference, with the lambskin higher, $1340 vs. $1345.  I would honestly have to examine all my boxes to see which is which.  I never even considered the different finishes when purchasing mine, more concerned with the color I was getting.


----------



## Rachael25

Hi Ladies

So I went ahead and ordered the susannas in the black with gold h/w and also the silver.  For me personally I think I prefer the silver h/w.  I love these boots but am just not sure they look right on me, am not sure I'm 'cool' enough to carry them off if that makes sense? Maybe it's just the way I feel at present as am over my comfortable weight (had my second baby 3 weeks ago) but does anyone have any idea where I could look for outfit ideas etc when wearing these boots? Have looked through this thread and Pinterest but just wondered if there are any other sites out there? 
Also, those of you who have these boots, how do you wear them with jeans in winter? Do you wear socks and jeans that go right down to the boots, or do you leave a bit of ankle showing?
Hope all this makes sense, sorry for rambling, am blaming sleep deprivation
TIA x


----------



## rdgldy

Rachael25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered the susannas in the black with gold h/w and also the silver.  For me personally I think I prefer the silver h/w.  I love these boots but am just not sure they look right on me, am not sure I'm 'cool' enough to carry them off if that makes sense? Maybe it's just the way I feel at present as am over my comfortable weight (had my second baby 3 weeks ago) but does anyone have any idea where I could look for outfit ideas etc when wearing these boots? Have looked through this thread and Pinterest but just wondered if there are any other sites out there?
> Also, those of you who have these boots, how do you wear them with jeans in winter? Do you wear socks and jeans that go right down to the boots, or do you leave a bit of ankle showing?
> Hope all this makes sense, sorry for rambling, am blaming sleep deprivation
> TIA x


You are cool enough for them!!!  I do love the black with silver too.  I wear them with boyfriend jeans in winter, or skinnier jeans to the ankle.  I am usually too cold for ankles to show, personally.  I've also worn them with dresses and tights.  Google Chloe Susanna and look at images too to get more ideas.


----------



## Rachael25

Ha ha thank you! Have googled images, checked Pinterest again and also you tube. Will try them on again tomorrow and make a decision, with hind sight this maybe wasn't the best time to buy an expensive new pair of boots!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Rachael25 said:


> Ha ha thank you! Have googled images, checked Pinterest again and also you tube. Will try them on again tomorrow and make a decision, with hind sight this maybe wasn't the best time to buy an expensive new pair of boots!!!


Well, hopefully you'll at least keep one pair!!  You might be sorry if you let them go.....


----------



## samch

I also took the plunge and I love them , mine say Napa on the box too.ive seen them worn with jeans and dresses and of course you are cool enough


----------



## Black Elite

Here is my family photo. The tall boots, the ankle boots, and the ballet flats. I love this style so, so much!


----------



## samch




----------



## Havanese 28

Rachael25 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered the susannas in the black with gold h/w and also the silver.  For me personally I think I prefer the silver h/w.  I love these boots but am just not sure they look right on me, am not sure I'm 'cool' enough to carry them off if that makes sense? Maybe it's just the way I feel at present as am over my comfortable weight (had my second baby 3 weeks ago) but does anyone have any idea where I could look for outfit ideas etc when wearing these boots? Have looked through this thread and Pinterest but just wondered if there are any other sites out there?
> Also, those of you who have these boots, how do you wear them with jeans in winter? Do you wear socks and jeans that go right down to the boots, or do you leave a bit of ankle showing?
> Hope all this makes sense, sorry for rambling, am blaming sleep deprivation
> TIA x


You can rock these boots!  I'm a minamilist , prefer classic styles and adore these boots.  When wearing these you need little else in terms of " accessorize so", in my humble opinion.  They look great with boyfriend jeans and skinnies, and equally great with skirts and dresses with or without tights, depending on season and outside temperature.  In my mind, they're a classic and appropriate for any style/ age.  I like them with denim  and silk blouse or cashmere tee or turtleneck or denim on denim/ denim and chambray...  Get them and make them your own...you'll feel like a million bucks!  As for studs, I prefer gold, but gold hardware is my preference on everything since I've a warm skin tone and wear warm colors.  Congrats on your second baby!


----------



## Rachael25

Thank you! And thank you to everyone else for your advice and opinions!
I'm going to have a final try-on tomorrow and make a decision.  I've decided on the silver h/w and am pretty sure my usual size (uk7/40) is the best fit.  Did anyone else find them tts?  After reading through the thread I was expecting to need a smaller size (also ordered the 39 and 39.5) but feel the 39.5 is just a bit too tight.  If the 40 stretches with wear I will just buy an insole.  
Each time I think I am going to send them back I look on Pinterest and fall in love with them again, just need to be sure as they are soooooo expensive!!!!!
Thanks again ladies x


----------



## rdgldy

TTS could be fine-everyone's feet are different. Hope you decide they're for you!


----------



## Rachael25

Ladies - do most of you find that these boots give a bit with time? Am undecided between the 39.5 and 40 after trying them on again. The 39.5 feel a little tight but not as much so as I originally thought. The 40 almost feel a bit loose, can feel them slipping off my heel at times. Also feel that the end of the buckles appear looser and flap about a bit on the 40, not as much so with the 39.5.
Sorry about all these questions I am taking my time to make the right decision as I have never purchased a pair of shoes so expensive in my life!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

You could try wearing the 39.5 with really thicker socks initially to loosen them a bit. (Old CL trick)!  It should help.


----------



## jojomococo

Hi Does anyone have a pair of the Chloe Suzanna in Brown?
http://www.thecorner.com/gb/women/ankle-boots_cod44979891js.html
I have the black python with gold studs with I LOVE and an tempted to get another pair and saw these in brown but the colour doesn't look right on the web page so was hoping someone has them and could post a "Real life pic"... thanks in advance


----------



## alison_elle

Hi everyone! I finally ordered a pair of Susanna boots but now I'm thinking I got the wrong size. I typically wear a size 8/8.5 and in boots I've noticed I tend to wear an 8.5 so I ordered the 38.5. However, when I received them I realized they were slightly too big (like my heel slips when I walk). I can kind of fix the slipping with an insole and socks but I'm wondering if I should return them and get a 38? Or will the 38s be too tight? They don't have these anywhere in-store for me to try on so I've got to do the online route.


----------



## rdgldy

alison_elle said:


> Hi everyone! I finally ordered a pair of Susanna boots but now I'm thinking I got the wrong size. I typically wear a size 8/8.5 and in boots I've noticed I tend to wear an 8.5 so I ordered the 38.5. However, when I received them I realized they were slightly too big (like my heel slips when I walk). I can kind of fix the slipping with an insole and socks but I'm wondering if I should return them and get a 38? Or will the 38s be too tight? They don't have these anywhere in-store for me to try on so I've got to do the online route.


sounds like you'd do best with a 38.


----------



## MsLover

alison_elle said:


> Hi everyone! I finally ordered a pair of Susanna boots but now I'm thinking I got the wrong size. I typically wear a size 8/8.5 and in boots I've noticed I tend to wear an 8.5 so I ordered the 38.5. However, when I received them I realized they were slightly too big (like my heel slips when I walk). I can kind of fix the slipping with an insole and socks but I'm wondering if I should return them and get a 38? Or will the 38s be too tight? They don't have these anywhere in-store for me to try on so I've got to do the online route.


I can only speak from experience but I'm usually a 38 & I got a 37 in these & they fit perfect. So maybe the 38 would be the right size for you? Just so you know, I found my boots gave a little in width so if they're big on you now they may get bigger after you've worn them in. Something to think about.


----------



## little_j

I'm a size 39.5 and I went a size down in these and got the 38.5. They are the perfect length but were tight width wise because i have wide feet although they have stretched perfectly in the width now.


----------



## alison_elle

Thanks for the feedback! I ordered a smaller size... fingers crossed they work for me!!


----------



## rdgldy

alison_elle said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I ordered a smaller size... fingers crossed they work for me!!


Good luck! They should be perfect now!


----------



## ButterflyB

Bit the bullet and got the Cherry Syrup


----------



## ButterflyB

Love it


----------



## ButterflyB

Were you referring to the ones from Netaporter? Yes, I own a pair. Lemme take some photos and Will upload in a few


----------



## ButterflyB

jojomococo said:


> Hi Does anyone have a pair of the Chloe Suzanna in Brown?
> http://www.thecorner.com/gb/women/ankle-boots_cod44979891js.html
> I have the black python with gold studs with I LOVE and an tempted to get another pair and saw these in brown but the colour doesn't look right on the web page so was hoping someone has them and could post a "Real life pic"... thanks in advance


----------



## ButterflyB

Here's another shot


----------



## rdgldy

ButterflyB said:


> Bit the bullet and got the Cherry Syrup


oh, gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## swingtrader1999

rdgldy said:


> oh, gorgeous!!!!!


HI, Everybody,

The susanna boots has been on my list for a long time. The current version of black/gold on Chloe's website is listed as NAPA sheepskin.

For the new season, there is a lambskin version seems to be a little cheaper.

Does anybody know the difference between lambskin and NAPA sheepskin? I heard lambskin is very delicate and difficult to care. What about sheepskin?

Thanks so much!


----------



## ButterflyB

Not sure if I like these... Ordered at the Chloe Store South Coast-- strange how these (37.5) fit larger than my usual 37.5s. Model/Style # CH24134E5177-- anyone have same issue for Black with Silver Hardware (2016)?


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> Not sure if I like these... Ordered at the Chloe Store South Coast-- strange how these (37.5) fit larger than my usual 37.5s. Model/Style # CH24134E5177-- anyone have same issue for Black with Silver Hardware (2016)?



pic 2


----------



## rdgldy

ButterflyB said:


> pic 2


my black and silver are old, and they fit like all the others.  Is the overall sizing bigger too?


----------



## ButterflyB

rdgldy said:


> my black and silver are old, and they fit like all the others.  Is the overall sizing bigger too?
> Yes, Legth wise and width wise. It's also a pair no one has fit/tried on yet so it hasn't stretched


----------



## ShopGirlNYC

Just pulled a trigger on the boots. I'm btw 6.5 and 7. I tried on 7 in the store, it was their last pair, but it was pretty loose, so I went for 6.5. Hopefully they will fit well. I also got in Lambskin with gold hw as it seems to be the only option in a lot of stores. Is there a big difference in maintenance btw Nappa skin and lamb? Anything I can do to protect it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## swingtrader1999

ShopGirlNYC said:


> Just pulled a trigger on the boots. I'm btw 6.5 and 7. I tried on 7 in the store, it was their last pair, but it was pretty loose, so I went for 6.5. Hopefully they will fit well. I also got in Lambskin with gold hw as it seems to be the only option in a lot of stores. Is there a big difference in maintenance btw Nappa skin and lamb? Anything I can do to protect it? Thanks in advance!


HI, ShopGirlNYC

On Chloe's website, their susanna is listed as NAPA sheepskin. and retail for $1340. I would think a lot of other stores have shoes at $1340 are sheep skin NAPA.

The lambskin is coming out for new season and it is a little cheaper. From what I heard when people review handbags. Lambskin is very luxuries, but delicate. I want to find out the difference between Lambskin and sheepskin too


----------



## ShopGirlNYC

swingtrader1999 said:


> HI, ShopGirlNYC
> 
> On Chloe's website, their susanna is listed as NAPA sheepskin. and retail for $1340. I would think a lot of other stores have shoes at $1340 are sheep skin NAPA.
> 
> The lambskin is coming out for new season and it is a little cheaper. From what I heard when people review handbags. Lambskin is very luxuries, but delicate. I want to find out the difference between Lambskin and sheepskin too



I actually got it on Farfetch, also used 10% off first purchase and it came out to be $1000. The ones I tried on were super smooth, but I forgot to look at the leather. I have a feeling they were Lambskin as well. I hope they are sturdy. May  be someone can comment on wear and tear in Lambskin. From what I saw on line, the difference was about $5. Will report back once I receive them.


----------



## swingtrader1999

ShopGirlNYC said:


> I actually got it on Farfetch, also used 10% off first purchase and it came out to be $1000. The ones I tried on were super smooth, but I forgot to look at the leather. I have a feeling they were Lambskin as well. I hope they are sturdy. May  be someone can comment on wear and tear in Lambskin. From what I saw on line, the difference was about $5. Will report back once I receive them.


The one in Farfetch, the lambskin one is clearly mentioned in description (see below). There is another one just said "black leather". My guess is that is sheepskin. Would appreciate you can report back when you got them. Thank you


----------



## rdgldy

swingtrader1999 said:


> The one in Farfetch, the lambskin one is clearly mentioned in description (see below). There is another one just said "black leather". My guess is that is sheepskin. Would appreciate you can report back when you got them. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3474018


I have both types, and they'll held up equally well.


----------



## alison_elle

I posted a few weeks back about sizing since my original order was a little too big. I re-ordered in a smaller size and finally got a chance to wear them out for the first time this weekend. I love them!!


----------



## ShopGirlNYC

Received these yesterday and so glad I got 6.5 . I'm btw 6.5 and 7, 37 in Chanel and Valentino and have a wife foot. These definitely run a bit larger. I got the lamb skin and it looks pretty sturdy. I will probably put some sort of a protector on these before wearing. Very happy with gold hardwear. Can't wait to wear these!! [emoji4]


----------



## Tikocookie

Any experience with these boots in the rain? I'm planning to take them to Tokyo. And it might be raining so would love to get any input


----------



## samch

Tikocookie said:


> Any experience with these boots in the rain? I'm planning to take them to Tokyo. And it might be raining so would love to get any input



Wondering this myself, wondering if anyone gets rubber soles put on them as they look like they wear very quickly ?


----------



## rdgldy

Tikocookie said:


> Any experience with these boots in the rain? I'm planning to take them to Tokyo. And it might be raining so would love to get any input


I don't wear them in the rain.  I've been caught briefly and they've been ok-I just let them dry out, but don't make a practice of wearing them if it is raining.


----------



## rdgldy

samch said:


> Wondering this myself, wondering if anyone gets rubber soles put on them as they look like they wear very quickly ?


I have never gotten rubber soles on any of mine.  I wear them a lot and have not had issues.


----------



## ShopGirlNYC

samch said:


> Wondering this myself, wondering if anyone gets rubber soles put on them as they look like they wear very quickly ?



I put the soles on right away, I do it with most of my shoes.


----------



## jellybebe

ShopGirlNYC said:


> I put the soles on right away, I do it with most of my shoes.



I'm the same way.


----------



## Bijouxlady

ShopGirlNYC said:


> View attachment 3479414
> 
> Received these yesterday and so glad I got 6.5 . I'm btw 6.5 and 7, 37 in Chanel and Valentino and have a wife foot. These definitely run a bit larger. I got the lamb skin and it looks pretty sturdy. I will probably put some sort of a protector on these before wearing. Very happy with gold hardwear. Can't wait to wear these!! [emoji4]


I am about to order a pair for the first time and not sure which size to get. I just bought some Prada's and got an 8 1/2. I normally wear between an 8 1/2 & 9 US. The website said to size down. Was that your experience? Thanks for your help! Love them on you!


----------



## ShopGirlNYC

Bijouxlady said:


> I am about to order a pair for the first time and not sure which size to get. I just bought some Prada's and got an 8 1/2. I normally wear between an 8 1/2 & 9 US. The website said to size down. Was that your experience? Thanks for your help! Love them on you!



Thanks!! I'm usually 6.7-7, mostly 7, and I have wide foot. Right now I'm wearing Prada flats that are 37. I tried these Chloe boots in 37 and they were to big, 36.5 fits perfectly. I would size down definitely 1/2 size. They are very soft and stretch fast.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3403308
> View attachment 3403308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again many years of lusting I finally gave in and bought my lush Chloe susannas! The price is still making me dizzy but I hope to wear these for years to come!


I too have gone back and forth on a pair & have finally decided to pull the trigger. I actually HATE  buying shoes without trying them on first but in this case there is no choice. I normally wear between an 8 1/2 to 9 depending on the style and the designer. Just bought some Prada's in 8 1/2.  I hope to get it right the first time. Returns are a hassle. Love yours! Hope you are enjoying them!


----------



## rdgldy

Bijouxlady said:


> I too have gone back and forth on a pair & have finally decided to pull the trigger. I actually HATE  buying shoes without trying them on first but in this case there is no choice. I normally wear between an 8 1/2 to 9 depending on the style and the designer. Just bought some Prada's in 8 1/2.  I hope to get it right the first time. Returns are a hassle. Love yours! Hope you are enjoying them!


I'd go down at least a1/2 size.  All of mine are 1/2 to a full size down.


----------



## Bijouxlady

rdgldy said:


> I'd go down at least a1/2 size.  All of mine are 1/2 to a full size down.


After much discussion with the SA I ordered the 8 1/2.  They will arrive on Monday. Hopefully I won't need to return for a smaller size. Can't wait to finally get them. I have talked myself out of them for too long.  Now I'm already thinking of the next pair. What is your opinion on the velvet pair?


----------



## rdgldy

Bijouxlady said:


> After much discussion with the SA I ordered the 8 1/2.  They will arrive on Monday. Hopefully I won't need to return for a smaller size. Can't wait to finally get them. I have talked myself out of them for too long.  Now I'm already thinking of the next pair. What is your opinion on the velvet pair?


I haven't seem the velvet in person but they look beautiful!!


----------



## kfu

_What colour boots do you have? *Brown Python -- does anyone know how I should clean or keep these in good lubricated condition? Some of the scales are already lifting.*_
_Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)? *No idea. How do I tell? *_
_Where did you buy yours?* Ebay*_
_Do you find they run TTS? *Yes*_
_Did you size down/up? *I normally wear a US 7.5, but tried 38 and it was too big. I got 37 (pre-owned) and it's a little tight width-wise, but fits perfect length-wise.*_
_Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? *They were pre-owned and claimed to have been worn less than 10 times. I don't think they're stretch out much.*_
_Do you require insoles/heel grips?* No*_
_If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most?* I only have them in the brown python, but tried them in the black leather, and I think I like the brown pythons more!*_
_What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering?* 5'4"/122 lbs. Yes, they are very flattering and gorgeous on!*_
_What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE._


----------



## ButterflyB

Sharing the family pic Lol


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> Sharing the family pic Lol


Gold vs Rhodium


----------



## rdgldy

ButterflyB said:


> Sharing the family pic Lol


nice!!!!


ButterflyB said:


> Gold vs Rhodium


Definitely a need for both!!!


----------



## cat1967

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3403308
> View attachment 3403308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again many years of lusting I finally gave in and bought my lush Chloe susannas! The price is still making me dizzy but I hope to wear these for years to come!


Hi Harper Quinn.  Congrats on your beautiful Susannas.  I am lusting for the red syrup ones.  Do you think I am too old for them?  I am almost 50.  I can't stop thinking of them.  These are the ones I love.
http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/susanna-studded-leather-ankle-boots-608936.html


----------



## rdgldy

cat1967 said:


> Hi Harper Quinn.  Congrats on your beautiful Susannas.  I am lusting for the red syrup ones.  Do you think I am too old for them?  I am almost 50.  I can't stop thinking of them.  These are the ones I love.
> http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/susanna-studded-leather-ankle-boots-608936.html


Not Harper Quinn, but you are not too old!! Get them


----------



## Usredbird

cat1967 said:


> Hi Harper Quinn.  Congrats on your beautiful Susannas.  I am lusting for the red syrup ones.  Do you think I am too old for them?  I am almost 50.  I can't stop thinking of them.  These are the ones I love.
> http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/susanna-studded-leather-ankle-boots-608936.html



Not to old at all, doll! I just turned 47 and I just placed an order for the black and gold! The cherry syrup ones are gorgeous!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

cat1967 said:


> Hi Harper Quinn.  Congrats on your beautiful Susannas.  I am lusting for the red syrup ones.  Do you think I am too old for them?  I am almost 50.  I can't stop thinking of them.  These are the ones I love.
> http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/susanna-studded-leather-ankle-boots-608936.html


Not at all! Please get them if you like them!


----------



## cat1967

rdgldy said:


> Not Harper Quinn, but you are not too old!! Get them


Thank you for your reply!


----------



## ButterflyB

cat1967 said:


> Hi Harper Quinn.  Congrats on your beautiful Susannas.  I am lusting for the red syrup ones.  Do you think I am too old for them?  I am almost 50.  I can't stop thinking of them.  These are the ones I love.
> http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/susanna-studded-leather-ankle-boots-608936.html



Go for it! I am one of the "young once" Lol You will love 'em!  I adore my Cherry Syrups!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Bijouxlady said:


> I too have gone back and forth on a pair & have finally decided to pull the trigger. I actually HATE  buying shoes without trying them on first but in this case there is no choice. I normally wear between an 8 1/2 to 9 depending on the style and the designer. Just bought some Prada's in 8 1/2.  I hope to get it right the first time. Returns are a hassle. Love yours! Hope you are enjoying them!


Thank you. Good luck


----------



## Harper Quinn

ButterflyB said:


> Go for it! I am one of the "young once" Lol You will love 'em!  I adore my Cherry Syrups!


beauties!


----------



## ButterflyB

Have you ladies seen these? I think they're timeless too-/They're now on pre order at Neiman and Nordstrom


----------



## ButterflyB

Glitter leather


----------



## cat1967

Usredbird said:


> Not to old at all, doll! I just turned 47 and I just placed an order for the black and gold! The cherry syrup ones are gorgeous!!





ButterflyB said:


> Go for it! I am one of the "young once" Lol You will love 'em!  I adore my Cherry Syrups!





rdgldy said:


> Not Harper Quinn, but you are not too old!! Get them





Harper Quinn said:


> Not at all! Please get them if you like them!


Thank you ladies!
Now another question for you as I am in a dilemma.  I am only going to get one pair as they are very expensive for me.  So, what should I get.  Black with gold hw   or  Cherry Syrup with gold hw?
The one that caught my eye first was the Cherry but the Black is well black and you can never go wrong with black.  All my outfits go with both colors as I think Cherry Syrup also goes with a lot.
This is getting harder and harder.  Please vote for your choice.


----------



## kfu

ButterflyB said:


> Gold vs Rhodium


Why do your gold ones look so shiny? Patent?


----------



## rdgldy

ButterflyB said:


> Glitter leather


These have too much going on for me, between all the hardware and the glittery leather.


----------



## rdgldy

cat1967 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> Now another question for you as I am in a dilemma.  I am only going to get one pair as they are very expensive for me.  So, what should I get.  Black with gold hw   or  Cherry Syrup with gold hw?
> The one that caught my eye first was the Cherry but the Black is well black and you can never go wrong with black.  All my outfits go with both colors as I think Cherry Syrup also goes with a lot.
> This is getting harder and harder.  Please vote for your choice.


You cannot go wrong with either one.  It sounds like you really love the Cherry Syrup ones, so maybe those are the ones you need??


----------



## ButterflyB

cat1967 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> Now another question for you as I am in a dilemma.  I am only going to get one pair as they are very expensive for me.  So, what should I get.  Black with gold hw   or  Cherry Syrup with gold hw?
> The one that caught my eye first was the Cherry but the Black is well black and you can never go wrong with black.  All my outfits go with both colors as I think Cherry Syrup also goes with a lot.
> This is getting harder and harder.  Please vote for your choice.


I vote for Cherry Syrup because the shade/color is unique. The contrast with gold hardware is just stunning  I get more compliments with these as compared to the traditional black and gold.


----------



## ButterflyB

kfu said:


> Why do your gold ones look so shiny? Patent?


Yes- Patent Leather from AW 2015


----------



## ButterflyB

rdgldy said:


> These have too much going on for me, between all the hardware and the glittery leather.


I agree- definitely a show stopper lol


----------



## Usredbird

cat1967 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> Now another question for you as I am in a dilemma.  I am only going to get one pair as they are very expensive for me.  So, what should I get.  Black with gold hw   or  Cherry Syrup with gold hw?
> The one that caught my eye first was the Cherry but the Black is well black and you can never go wrong with black.  All my outfits go with both colors as I think Cherry Syrup also goes with a lot.
> This is getting harder and harder.  Please vote for your choice.



I love both. I ordered the black/gold because I felt like it would compliment my wardrobe more, but my emotional choice would have been the cherry syrup pair! I say if that beautiful shade will compliment your color palette, do it! The cherry is probably a limited edition color and that is another plus! Just my two cents. Honestly, you can't go wrong with either color!


----------



## ButterflyB

Usredbird said:


> I love both. I ordered the black/gold because I felt like it would compliment my wardrobe more, but my emotional choice would have been the cherry syrup pair! I say if that beautiful shade will compliment your color palette, do it! The cherry is probably a limited edition color and that is another plus! Just my two cents. Honestly, you can't go wrong with either color!


Oh boy-- most of my purchases are based on emotion! LOL


----------



## Usredbird

ButterflyB said:


> Oh boy-- most of my purchases are based on emotion! LOL


Ha, ha! Many of mine are too, but for this one practicality won!   I really need to work on having a more neutral wardrobe!


----------



## Bijouxlady

My black with gold arrived yesterday. They fit well and I love them! Seeing the pics of the Red syrup pair make me want some too. FYI: I'm older than 50 and I plan to get more!


----------



## rdgldy

Bijouxlady said:


> My black with gold arrived yesterday. They fit well and I love them! Seeing the pics of the Red syrup pair make me want some too. FYI: I'm older than 50 and I plan to get more!


yay!!!!!!


----------



## cat1967

Bijouxlady said:


> My black with gold arrived yesterday. They fit well and I love them! Seeing the pics of the Red syrup pair make me want some too. FYI: I'm older than 50 and I plan to get more!


Thanks again for your input.  I will go for the Cherry Syrup.  I can't stop looking at them.  I will make the order so as not to miss them and then bang my head on the wall like so many other times.  I will be wearing them after 50 too.


----------



## Usredbird

Yeah! Please post pics when you receive them! We will all be 50 and fabulous!


----------



## LornaLou

Hey everyone! I'm new to posting in this thread, but I adore Chloe!! Just wanted to shared with you my new Velvet Susanna's! Burgundy velvet is like my dream. I love these so much!


----------



## Usredbird

Hello and welcome! Your Susanna's are to die for! That color is stunning! Thanks for sharing!!  How do they run size wise? Just wondering if the velvets run larger or more TTS?


----------



## cat1967

Usredbird said:


> Yeah! Please post pics when you receive them! We will all be 50 and fabulous!


I sure will.


----------



## rdgldy

LornaLou said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to posting in this thread, but I adore Chloe!! Just wanted to shared with you my new Velvet Susanna's! Burgundy velvet is like my dream. I love these so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498138
> View attachment 3498139
> View attachment 3498140


what a rich, beautiful color!!! congrats!


----------



## LornaLou

rdgldy said:


> what a rich, beautiful color!!! congrats!



Thank you so much! 



Usredbird said:


> Hello and welcome! Your Susanna's are to die for! That color is stunning! Thanks for sharing!!  How do they run size wise? Just wondering if the velvets run larger or more TTS?



Thank you! I haven't tried the leather versions so I'm uncertain on how they run in comparison, but I took these in a 39.5 and I am generally a 40 in Louboutin and a 39 in Jimmy Choo if that helps?


----------



## Usredbird

LornaLou said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I haven't tried the leather versions so I'm uncertain on how they run in comparison, but I took these in a 39.5 and I am generally a 40 in Louboutin and a 39 in Jimmy Choo if that helps?



Good to know! I have a black/gold leather pair on order and after reading everyone's helpful comments, I decided to size down from my normal 37.5 to a 37. Praying I did the right thing! We should know soon enough!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

LornaLou said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to posting in this thread, but I adore Chloe!! Just wanted to shared with you my new Velvet Susanna's! Burgundy velvet is like my dream. I love these so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498138
> View attachment 3498139
> View attachment 3498140



Love these velvet is gorgeous


----------



## LornaLou

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Love these velvet is gorgeous



Thank you! 



Usredbird said:


> Good to know! I have a black/gold leather pair on order and after reading everyone's helpful comments, I decided to size down from my normal 37.5 to a 37. Praying I did the right thing! We should know soon enough!



I hope it works for you! I did read the sizing on the website and it said they ran a little bigger which is why I went straight in the middle of my usual sizes to play it safe. Luckily that worked out and I'm so thankful! Shoe sizing can be such a pain, but I got lucky here!


----------



## Usredbird

Thank you! I know, it's always so stressful when you are ordering shoes online and you can't try them on!  Fingers crossed! Enjoy those beautiful boots!


----------



## cat1967

I finally ordered the Black ones!  More Classic we decided!  I will post pictures as soon as I get them.


----------



## Usredbird

cat1967 said:


> I finally ordered the Black ones!  More Classic we decided!  I will post pictures as soon as I get them.



Fantastic! We will be twins! [emoji6]


----------



## cat1967

Yes we will!!!


----------



## liz_

I just ordered a pair got them on sale I hope they fit by everyone's feedback I got 37 1/2 usually were 38 Valentino! Black sheepskin leather with gold hardware


----------



## cat1967

liz_ said:


> I just ordered a pair got them on sale I hope they fit by everyone's feedback I got 37 1/2 usually were 38 Valentino! Black sheepskin leather with gold hardware


We are going to be shoe twins as well. I am expecting them tomorrow. Also ordered them half size down.


----------



## liz_

cat1967 said:


> We are going to be shoe twins as well. I am expecting them tomorrow. Also ordered them half size down.



You must post pics, can't wait to see[emoji4]


----------



## mugenprincess

liz_ said:


> I just ordered a pair got them on sale I hope they fit by everyone's feedback I got 37 1/2 usually were 38 Valentino! Black sheepskin leather with gold hardware



Where did you find em on sale ?


----------



## cat1967

liz_ said:


> You must post pics, can't wait to see[emoji4]


I will as soon as I get them.


----------



## cat1967

I just received my Susanna Black boots right now and I am going to make a reveal!  The size 36 1/2 fits perfectly for me who is a 36 1/2 to 37 (mostly 37 I would say) as my foot is wide.  But there is no pressure on the side or the heel.  They are just the perfect size for me.  The leather is so buttery, the studs so beautiful, I love everything about them. 
Thank you ladies for adding to my desire of buying them, even if I never planned to spend that amount on shoes, they are totally worth it.  I might go for the Cherry Syrup after all. 






I will also make a reveal!


----------



## liz_

cat1967 said:


> I just received my Susanna Black boots right now and I am going to make a reveal!  The size 36 1/2 fits perfectly for me who is a 36 1/2 to 37 (mostly 37 I would say) as my foot is wide.  But there is no pressure on the side or the heel.  They are just the perfect size for me.  The leather is so buttery, the studs so beautiful, I love everything about them.
> Thank you ladies for adding to my desire of buying them, even if I never planned to spend that amount on shoes, they are totally worth it.  I might go for the Cherry Syrup after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also make a reveal!



They are gorgeous!


----------



## Bijouxlady

LornaLou said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to posting in this thread, but I adore Chloe!! Just wanted to shared with you my new Velvet Susanna's! Burgundy velvet is like my dream. I love these so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498138
> View attachment 3498139
> View attachment 3498140


Love, Love, Love your velvet Susanna boots! It's hard to tell but do they have gold or silver studs??


----------



## Bijouxlady

ButterflyB said:


> Love it


Are you still loving your cherry syrup boots? Do they go with a lot of things? I am seriously considering!


----------



## cat1967

May one of the owners of older Susanna boots educate me.  Did older models NOT have the leather zipper pulls?
I have found a preloved pair in red but it has a common red color zipper and no leather zipper pull.


----------



## Bijouxlady

I just received these GORGEOUS deep blue velvet Susanna boots! I LOVE them. My concern is are they too pricey for a seasonal boot & will they be more difficult to take care of? Please give me your opinions!


----------



## liz_

Here they are! The leather is so soft and luxurious., they slip off my heel but the toe area feels nice is it normal or should I get a smaller size?


----------



## Bijouxlady

rdgldy said:


> I haven't seem the velvet in person but they look beautiful!!


The blue velvet arrived today. OMGEE. Posted a pic & asked for opinions. I'm leaning in though.


----------



## Bijouxlady

liz_ said:


> Here they are! The leather is so soft and luxurious., they slip off my heel but the toe area feels nice is it normal or should I get a smaller size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504045


My SA talked me into the 8 1/2 & they slip up on my heel. I was going to keep them until the velvet pair arrived today in a size 8 and fit perfectly. So, sending back the black ones for an 8.


----------



## liz_

Bijouxlady said:


> My SA talked me into the 8 1/2 & they slip up on my heel. I was going to keep them until the velvet pair arrived today in a size 8 and fit perfectly. So, sending back the black ones for an 8.



Thank you I just ordered the last pair in the size 37!! Yeah I don't like how they slip on my heel I hope the 37 fit better.


----------



## RoshETC

Hello! I have just joined this forum and would love some advice please. I have wanted the Susanna boots for the longest time but now, when I finally can get them I can't find the back with silver studs anywhere even though I can find the gold stud ones everywhere. I live in the U.K. - do any of you know where I can get them in London / have them delivered to me here?


----------



## liz_

RoshETC said:


> Hello! I have just joined this forum and would love some advice please. I have wanted the Susanna boots for the longest time but now, when I finally can get them I can't find the back with silver studs anywhere even though I can find the gold stud ones everywhere. I live in the U.K. - do any of you know where I can get them in London / have them delivered to me here?



The only place I've seen them is Farfetch or you can try the PS Dept. app they have them also and they just added international delivery.
Good luck


----------



## rdgldy

RoshETC said:


> Hello! I have just joined this forum and would love some advice please. I have wanted the Susanna boots for the longest time but now, when I finally can get them I can't find the back with silver studs anywhere even though I can find the gold stud ones everywhere. I live in the U.K. - do any of you know where I can get them in London / have them delivered to me here?


Barneys NY has them-I have no idea about their international shipping.


----------



## cat1967

liz_ said:


> Here they are! The leather is so soft and luxurious., they slip off my heel but the toe area feels nice is it normal or should I get a smaller size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504045


It is normal Liz.  Mine do the same but the toe area is just perfect.  I think half size smaller would be fine for me as well but I wouldn't risk it.  You see I ordered 36.5 and my true size is 36.5 or 37 in some shoes (mostly 37 though).  But that has happened to me with many shoes.  My Jimmy Choo ankle boots do the same.  Also I have the YSL Tribtoo shoes, the 37 I got is fine but because I thought slipping off the heel wasn't good the next pair I got in 36.5 and now they feel tight in the toe.  Especially for a boot I guess slipping off is not that terrible comparing to tight front.


----------



## liz_

OK, wanted to update everyone I ordered the size 37 they fit perfect my toes have room and it doesn't slide off my heel!! So for anyone confused on sizing all I can say is the black ones run big, I'm always a 38 Europe Italian sizing and a 7 1/2 US and the 37 fit perfect the 37.5 slid off my heel., hope this helps[emoji4]


----------



## liz_

cat1967 said:


> It is normal Liz.  Mine do the same but the toe area is just perfect.  I think half size smaller would be fine for me as well but I wouldn't risk it.  You see I ordered 36.5 and my true size is 36.5 or 37 in some shoes (mostly 37 though).  But that has happened to me with many shoes.  My Jimmy Choo ankle boots do the same.  Also I have the YSL Tribtoo shoes, the 37 I got is fine but because I thought slipping off the heel wasn't good the next pair I got in 36.5 and now they feel tight in the toe.  Especially for a boot I guess slipping off is not that terrible comparing to tight front.



Thank you for your reply I ended up get a size  down and they fit perfect.


----------



## mugenprincess

liz_ said:


> OK, wanted to update everyone I ordered the size 37 they fit perfect my toes have room and it doesn't slide off my heel!! So for anyone confused on sizing all I can say is the black ones run big, I'm always a 38 Europe Italian sizing and a 7 1/2 US and the 37 fit perfect the 37.5 slid off my heel., hope this helps[emoji4]


They ship quick! Glad it worked out for you =]


----------



## JoeyLouis

Bijouxlady said:


> I just received these GORGEOUS deep blue velvet Susanna boots! I LOVE them. My concern is are they too pricey for a seasonal boot & will they be more difficult to take care of? Please give me your opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504037



This blue velvet is TDF!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

JoeyLouis said:


> This blue velvet is TDF!!


And they are even more gorgeous in person! Comfy too!


----------



## Bijouxlady

The Cherry Syrup's arrived today but the jury is still out. They seem to have more brown in them than I expected. I was hoping for more of a red burgundy. Maybe the GHW warms them up. I know everyone else loves theirs. Can't decide!


----------



## liz_

Bijouxlady said:


> The Cherry Syrup's arrived today but the jury is still out. They seem to have more brown in them than I expected. I was hoping for more of a red burgundy. Maybe the GHW warms them up. I know everyone else loves theirs. Can't decide!



If you're not loving them then send them back, that's a lot of money for an item you're not completely in love with this soon as you see it.


----------



## Bijouxlady

df =------------5


liz_ said:


> If you're not loving them then send them back, that's a lot of money for an item you're not completely in love with this soon as you see it.


I agree. I'm sending them back tomorrow. I probably didn't need anymore right now anyway. I just bought black with GHW and the Blue velvet with SHW. Chloe will come out with another color at some point. Thanks for the input.


----------



## cat1967

Bijouxlady said:


> df =------------5
> 
> I agree. I'm sending them back tomorrow. I probably didn't need anymore right now anyway. I just bought black with GHW and the Blue velvet with SHW. Chloe will come out with another color at some point. Thanks for the input.



There is a pair of blue (light blue) on Mytheresa.  I think it is called Cosmic blue.  Check it out if you are interested for another color.


----------



## cat1967

Someone here was looking for Black SHW Susanna boots.
Check this out.

http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...005&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-jCCky4F62MzXYlQknvuPsQ


----------



## cat1967

RoshETC said:


> Hello! I have just joined this forum and would love some advice please. I have wanted the Susanna boots for the longest time but now, when I finally can get them I can't find the back with silver studs anywhere even though I can find the gold stud ones everywhere. I live in the U.K. - do any of you know where I can get them in London / have them delivered to me here?


Hi RoshETC.  I found a pair of the Sussana boots you are looking for in StyleBob.com.  Here it is if you are still interested:
http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...005&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-jCCky4F62MzXYlQknvuPsQ


----------



## liz_

cat1967 said:


> Hi RoshETC.  I found a pair of the Sussana boots you are looking for in StyleBob.com.  Here it is if you are still interested:
> http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...005&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-jCCky4F62MzXYlQknvuPsQ



So cute! Love the silver to bad all sizes but 11 are sold out [emoji22]


----------



## cat1967

liz_ said:


> So cute! Love the silver to bad all sizes but 11 are sold out [emoji22]


Oh I am so sorry.  I didn't check the sizes.


----------



## rdgldy

cat1967 said:


> There is a pair of blue (light blue) on Mytheresa.  I think it is called Cosmic blue.  Check it out if you are interested for another color.


The cosmic blue is stunning!!


----------



## RoshETC

cat1967 said:


> Someone here was looking for Black SHW Susanna boots.
> Check this out.
> 
> http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...005&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-jCCky4F62MzXYlQknvuPsQ


That was me - thank you!


----------



## RoshETC

cat1967 said:


> Hi RoshETC.  I found a pair of the Sussana boots you are looking for in StyleBob.com.  Here it is if you are still interested:
> http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...005&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-jCCky4F62MzXYlQknvuPsQ


Thank you!!


----------



## RoshETC

I just wanted to thank you all for your help! This forum helped me so much to decide which colour combination / material to go for and from where! In the end I decided on black with gold studs and went down from my normal size by half. They fit perfectly and i love them! I just wanted to ask what you all do with regards to aftercare - do you all just wear and use them as is or have you been to a cobbler / stuck extra soles on the bottom?


----------



## liz_

RoshETC said:


> I just wanted to thank you all for your help! This forum helped me so much to decide which colour combination / material to go for and from where! In the end I decided on black with gold studs and went down from my normal size by half. They fit perfectly and i love them! I just wanted to ask what you all do with regards to aftercare - do you all just wear and use them as is or have you been to a cobbler / stuck extra soles on the bottom?



I always get a sole guard put on my leather soled shoes, I dropped my Susanna's off yesterday at the cobbler to get a sole guard on them. I'll post a pic when I get them back.


----------



## ButterflyB

Bijouxlady said:


> Are you still loving your cherry syrup boots? Do they go with a lot of things? I am seriously considering!



Yes, love 'em to bits!


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> Yes, love 'em to bits!...


 too inlove with susannas I ended up getting a black lambskin with gold hardware


----------



## cat1967

I got the same but I cannot stop thinking about those Cherry Syrup ones.  I think it will be my second pair.

I haven't taken them to the cobbler for an sole guard.  I might do it in time.


----------



## cat1967

RoshETC said:


> I just wanted to thank you all for your help! This forum helped me so much to decide which colour combination / material to go for and from where! In the end I decided on black with gold studs and went down from my normal size by half. They fit perfectly and i love them! I just wanted to ask what you all do with regards to aftercare - do you all just wear and use them as is or have you been to a cobbler / stuck extra soles on the bottom?


As I said no extra soles for me until they need to.  Congrats on your new boots.  I love them so much I wear them every time I go out at the WE.  Enjoy them!


----------



## crystalnn

Hi everyone These are my Susanna booties got them in both black leather with silver studs and the new burgundy velvet ones ~ the colour is amazing! And they are the most comfortable boots ever!  ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ButterflyB

I agree! They are so comfy and stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rdgldy

crystalnn said:


> Hi everyone These are my Susanna booties got them in both black leather with silver studs and the new burgundy velvet ones ~ the colour is amazing! And they are the most comfortable boots ever!  ❤️❤️❤️


The velvet is a dream!!!!!  Congratulations on both pair.


----------



## crystalnn

rdgldy said:


> The velvet is a dream!!!!!  Congratulations on both pair.


Thank you


----------



## Bijouxlady

crystalnn said:


> Hi everyone These are my Susanna booties got them in both black leather with silver studs and the new burgundy velvet ones ~ the colour is amazing! And they are the most comfortable boots ever!  ❤️❤️❤️


I love both! I got the black with the GHW and the Blue velvet with the SHW. I agree they are comfy. I am still debating on possibly getting the Black with SHW too. Not sure how many of these are too many!


----------



## liz_

Here's a pic of my Susanna boots with a sole guard


----------



## rdgldy

Bijouxlady said:


> I love both! I got the black with the GHW and the Blue velvet with the SHW. I agree they are comfy. I am still debating on possibly getting the Black with SHW too. Not sure how many of these are too many!


Is there such a number???


----------



## pixiejenna

crystalnn said:


> Hi everyone These are my Susanna booties got them in both black leather with silver studs and the new burgundy velvet ones ~ the colour is amazing! And they are the most comfortable boots ever!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Love love love the velvet ones. I want them so badly but I know that I would ruin them the first time I wear them,it's like a special talent lol.


----------



## ButterflyB

rdgldy said:


> Is there such a number???


I know right?!? And they keep coming with all these beautiful color combinations!


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> I know right?!? And they keep coming with all these beautiful color combinations!


I need to quit looking up Chloe Susannas LOL


----------



## rdgldy

ButterflyB said:


> I know right?!? And they keep coming with all these beautiful color combinations!


don't show me anymore!!!  Haha!


----------



## rdgldy

ButterflyB said:


> I need to quit looking up Chloe Susannas LOL


I HAVE to stop-I've seriously lost count.


----------



## Bijouxlady

liz_ said:


> Here's a pic of my Susanna boots with a sole guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516734


Does the guard make them more comfortable??


----------



## liz_

Bijouxlady said:


> Does the guard make them more comfortable??



Yes, I think so it does give you more of a cushion when you walk.


----------



## ButterflyB

Sale on Farfetch!


----------



## ButterflyB

Sizes available 1 left each. It's the Cherry Syrup- grab it while you can!


----------



## rdgldy

https://www.stylebop.com/en-us/wome...ts-252099.html?group[0]=women&q=chloe+susanna
these and 4 other options, all 25% off through today!


----------



## rdgldy

Apparently I am never going to have enough  Susannas.  The velvet are just beautiful and I scored them on sale!!


----------



## kiki2109

Just received my fist pair.  Wanted these for years but never wanted to spend that much on shoes. Finally caved in.  They are a bit roomy but I think a smaller size would be too tight.


----------



## liz_

kiki2109 said:


> Just received my fist pair.  Wanted these for years but never wanted to spend that much on shoes. Finally caved in.  They are a bit roomy but I think a smaller size would be too tight.



Gorgeous the best boots., 
They do stretch, I had to size down a whole size. So if they are sliding on your heel you may want to get next size down.


----------



## kiki2109

liz_ said:


> Gorgeous the best boots.,
> They do stretch, I had to size down a whole size. So if they are sliding on your heel you may want to get next size down.


I already took the 39 instead of a 40. I think they just feel roomy for me because they are not as tight around my ankles and calves as my other boots. No sliding around.


----------



## liz_

kiki2109 said:


> I already took the 39 instead of a 40. I think they just feel roomy for me because they are not as tight around my ankles and calves as my other boots. No sliding around.



Thats why these are so comfy they are roomy unlike most boot that squeeze your feet
..enjoy them [emoji4]


----------



## shoegal11

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3535281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am never going to have enough  Susannas.  The velvet are just beautiful and I scored them on sale!!


Hi
Where did you find the velvet ones on sale?? I love them!!!!


----------



## kiki2109

Wore my boots out the first time today. So much looove.


----------



## liz_

kiki2109 said:


> Wore my boots out the first time today. So much looove.



So cute,  love your styling of them


----------



## rdgldy

shoegal11 said:


> Hi
> Where did you find the velvet ones on sale?? I love them!!!!


They were from stylebop in Germany.  I am not sure if they are still 25% off though.  This was last week.  Their pricing is cheaper than purchasing in the US, regardless.  Shipping is additional, but with VAT, duty included, and no sales tax, they are still a bargain.


----------



## AtlDesigner

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3535281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I am never going to have enough  Susannas.  The velvet are just beautiful and I scored them on sale!!



Where oh where??


----------



## AtlDesigner

rdgldy said:


> They were from stylebop in Germany.  I am not sure if they are still 25% off though.  This was last week.  Their pricing is cheaper than purchasing in the US, regardless.  Shipping is additional, but with VAT, duty included, and no sales tax, they are still a bargain.



Oops. Just seeing this. I'm sure I should go back and read this entire thread, but what size did you purchase v your regular US size?


----------



## rdgldy

AtlDesigner said:


> Oops. Just seeing this. I'm sure I should go back and read this entire thread, but what size did you purchase v your regular US size?


My true US size or 1/2 a size down work for me.


----------



## LibJames

Thought I would share my boot love! [emoji173] If it weren't for these boots, I maybe would've been mistaken for a bum today... ha!


----------



## IrisCole

I'd been wanting a pair of these for years, but never could bring myself to spend the $$ on boots. Finally pulled the trigger on the black with gold studs (LOVE THEM), then a week later found the red velvet (LOVE THEM EVEN MORE) for 65% off. 

These are the best boots ever and now I basically want them in like 10 other colors, lol.


----------



## ochie

IrisCole said:


> I'd been wanting a pair of these for years, but never could bring myself to spend the $$ on boots. Finally pulled the trigger on the black with gold studs (LOVE THEM), then a week later found the red velvet (LOVE THEM EVEN MORE) for 65% off.
> 
> These are the best boots ever and now I basically want them in like 10 other colors, lol.



65% off? Where?


----------



## IrisCole

ochie said:


> 65% off? Where?



Tessabit (in Italy). They're sold out now, but a pair pops back up on the site every few days (I imagine when a return comes in).


----------



## ochie

IrisCole said:


> Tessabit (in Italy). They're sold out now, but a pair pops back up on the site every few days (I imagine when a return comes in).



Do they ship world wide? (USA)


----------



## IrisCole

ochie said:


> Do they ship world wide? (USA)



Yep - I'm in the US and they shipped through DHL Express for free / duty included; mine were here two days after they left the store in Italy.


----------



## k5ml3k

IrisCole said:


> I'd been wanting a pair of these for years, but never could bring myself to spend the $$ on boots. Finally pulled the trigger on the black with gold studs (LOVE THEM), then a week later found the red velvet (LOVE THEM EVEN MORE) for 65% off.
> 
> These are the best boots ever and now I basically want them in like 10 other colors, lol.



Omg where did you find them?! I have been looking for those red velvet ones but just cannot justify the price [emoji17] theyre both so beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## IrisCole

k5ml3k said:


> Omg where did you find them?! I have been looking for those red velvet ones but just cannot justify the price [emoji17] theyre both so beautiful! Congrats!!



Thank you! I got them from Tessabit


----------



## ButterflyB

These arrived last night!


----------



## ButterflyB

I'm ready for Spring!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

IrisCole said:


> Thank you! I got them from Tessabit



Thanks! I'm gonna have to check them out!! Congrats again! [emoji5]


----------



## *MJ*

I've loved these forever,  and I finally ordered my first pair in black leather/gold studs! 

I went with a 39, since I wear a 39.5 in most designers...CL, Valentino, Chanel...although a few styles I can wear a 39...so I hope they fit!!

SA said they run narrow and TTS...but I trust you all more on sizing!! I can always exchange for 38.5 if they are too big.

What do you girls wear inside yours? I was thinking a nice soft footie sock...lol


----------



## liz_

*MJ* said:


> I've loved these forever,  and I finally ordered my first pair in black leather/gold studs!
> 
> I went with a 39, since I wear a 39.5 in most designers...CL, Valentino, Chanel...although a few styles I can wear a 39...so I hope they fit!!
> 
> SA said they run narrow and TTS...but I trust you all more on sizing!! I can always exchange for 38.5 if they are too big.
> 
> What do you girls wear inside yours? I was thinking a nice soft footie sock...lol



Congrats, I'm sure I'll love them. I wear footie socks with mine. [emoji4]


----------



## labellavita27

I have the black and gold pairs. Do any of you ladies know if there are any black and silver ones discounted?


----------



## rdgldy

labellavita27 said:


> I have the black and gold pairs. Do any of you ladies know if there are any black and silver ones discounted?


keep trying Farfetch.


----------



## Usredbird

rdgldy said:


> keep trying Farfetch.


I have a question for you ladies, speaking of Farfetch! Actually Mytheresa, as well! I have the black/gold Susanna's which I love, but have been browsing other colors and it seems like both sites have good selections of unusual colors. Problem is, I live in the USA and have read some really scathing reviews about both sites. Many saying the merchandise was flawed and some even saying their orders had been cancelled for unknown reasons and the money not refunded. Needless to say, it makes me a bit nervous! Just curious about feedback and personal experiences! Thank you, in advance!


----------



## rdgldy

Usredbird said:


> I have a question for you ladies, speaking of Farfetch! Actually Mytheresa, as well! I have the black/gold Susanna's which I love, but have been browsing other colors and it seems like both sites have good selections of unusual colors. Problem is, I live in the USA and have read some really scathing reviews about both sites. Many saying the merchandise was flawed and some even saying their orders had been cancelled for unknown reasons and the money not refunded. Needless to say, it makes me a bit nervous! Just curious about feedback and personal experiences! Thank you, in advance!


My own personal experience has been positive with both of these sites.  I am in New York, and have always received my merchandise, promptly and well packaged.  They deliver via DHL (in my case) and I've never had non-receipt/canceled items from either.


----------



## Usredbird

rdgldy said:


> My own personal experience has been positive with both of these sites.  I am in New York, and have always received my merchandise, promptly and well packaged.  They deliver via DHL (in my case) and I've never had non-receipt/canceled items from either.


Thank you so much for your reply. I really appreciate it! I would love to have other options to feed my obsession with my addiction!


----------



## Raffaluv

*MJ* said:


> I've loved these forever,  and I finally ordered my first pair in black leather/gold studs!
> 
> I went with a 39, since I wear a 39.5 in most designers...CL, Valentino, Chanel...although a few styles I can wear a 39...so I hope they fit!!
> 
> SA said they run narrow and TTS...but I trust you all more on sizing!! I can always exchange for 38.5 if they are too big.
> 
> What do you girls wear inside yours? I was thinking a nice soft footie sock...lol



Hi MJ! You're going to love these (shoe twin) & I think the sizing will be perfect! (Remembering our great CL sale finds )   They're so comfy & addictive... I just scored the red on Net-a-porter! (40% off)


----------



## Raffaluv

rdgldy said:


> I HAVE to stop-I've seriously lost count.



Hi rdgldy! Happy New Year!    I've kinda lost count too  treated myself to the red today on net-a-porter for 40% off ..You know I couldn't pass them up!  I've always admired yours sooo much!  Are you loving your new velvet pair?!


----------



## rdgldy

Raffaluv said:


> Hi rdgldy! Happy New Year!    I've kinda lost count too  treated myself to the red today on net-a-porter for 40% off ..You know I couldn't pass them up!  I've always admired yours sooo much!  Are you loving your new velvet pair?!


So excited you got the red!!  What a steal    I love the velvet ones, but to be honest, tonight will be the first wear.  Happy New Year, my friend.


----------



## ProShopper1

Any ladies with a size 8? http://www.barneys.com/product/chlo-c3-a9-suzanna-leather-mid-calf-boots-504627067.html


----------



## rdgldy

ProShopper1 said:


> Any ladies with a size 8? http://www.barneys.com/product/chlo-c3-a9-suzanna-leather-mid-calf-boots-504627067.html


cute!


----------



## ButterflyB

ProShopper1 said:


> Any ladies with a size 8? http://www.barneys.com/product/chlo-c3-a9-suzanna-leather-mid-calf-boots-504627067.html


I purchased these in 37.5IT, (my ususal susanna size) but these mid calf boots seem to run "larger", with some heel slipping/rubbing. Ordered the 37s as well, not a fan of thick socks so will have to see which fits better. They are gorgeous boots and will work best for slimmer calves.


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> I purchased these in 37.5IT, (my ususal susanna size) but these mid calf boots seem to run "larger", with some heel slipping/rubbing. Ordered the 37s as well, not a fan of thick socks so will have to see which fits better. They are gorgeous boots and will work best for slimmer calves.


----------



## jellybebe

Pretty! I have never seen those before!


----------



## crazyforbag

Hello Ladies, Can someone tell me the different between new season and the Sale one of the Susanna boots black with gold studded? Is the leather different? I saw some selling at over $1300 and a couple selling at $900. Thanks


----------



## ButterflyB

crazyforbag said:


> Hello Ladies, Can someone tell me the different between new season and the Sale one of the Susanna boots black with gold studded? Is the leather different? I saw some selling at over $1300 and a couple selling at $900. Thanks


I have the new season AW 2016 Black with gold hardware, nappa sheepskin. Not sure about older models. One way to tell is to get Item Code from store/vendor ie Farfetch. Mine is  CH24134-E75


----------



## crazyforbag

I bought a pair from ssence and Barney, they have the same code. I went down a whole size and I love the heels are not slipping.  (ref: chanel classic flat & CL size 37.5) Susanna 36.5.


----------



## crazyforbag

Hello Ladies
Need your help
How does the Cherry Syrup nappa leather with studded fitting compared to the black nappa leather with studded?
Thank you


----------



## ButterflyB

crazyforbag said:


> Hello Ladies
> Need your help
> How does the Cherry Syrup nappa leather with studded fitting compared to the black nappa leather with studded?
> Thank you


Based on my experience


crazyforbag said:


> Hello Ladies
> Need your help
> How does the Cherry Syrup nappa leather with studded fitting compared to the black nappa leather with studded?
> Thank you


In my experience, I had to size up .5 with the 2016 AW Black with Gold Hardware. All my Susannas are 37.5.  (Top Cherry Syrup, Bottom Black with Gold)


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> I have the new season AW 2016 Black with gold hardware, nappa sheepskin. Not sure about older models. One way to tell is to get Item Code from store/vendor ie Farfetch. Mine is  CH24134-E75


Same code and color? CH24134-E75 (color IAV66)-- new season.


----------



## crazyforbag

ButterflyB said:


> Based on my experience
> 
> In my experience, I had to size up .5 with the 2016 AW Black with Gold Hardware. All my Susannas are 37.5.  (Top Cherry Syrup, Bottom Black with Gold)



Thank you very much!! I did order the cherry syrup from Barney's with extra 20% off the other day. I hope they do fit me, I ordered same size as the black nappa.


----------



## ButterflyB

crazyforbag said:


> Thank you very much!! I did order the cherry syrup from Barney's with extra 20% off the other day. I hope they do fit me, I ordered same size as the black nappa.


Did the cherry syrup work out for you?


----------



## crazyforbag

ButterflyB said:


> Did the cherry syrup work out for you?


They just arrived. Yes!! I am so happy the fit is perfect.


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Just ordered my first pair of these amazing boots after wanting them for years !! I'm usually a 38-38.5 and there was one 37.5 left on matches so I snapped them up- hoping they fit !! Can't wait to get them. It's still summer here in Australia so hoping to wear them with skirts/denim shorts. Any style advice ?!


----------



## k5ml3k

Annabel_Rose said:


> Just ordered my first pair of these amazing boots after wanting them for years !! I'm usually a 38-38.5 and there was one 37.5 left on matches so I snapped them up- hoping they fit !! Can't wait to get them. It's still summer here in Australia so hoping to wear them with skirts/denim shorts. Any style advice ?!



Haha just did the same thing but with a size 5.5...I'm hoping they fit too [emoji27]


----------



## Havanese 28

Annabel_Rose said:


> Just ordered my first pair of these amazing boots after wanting them for years !! I'm usually a 38-38.5 and there was one 37.5 left on matches so I snapped them up- hoping they fit !! Can't wait to get them. It's still summer here in Australia so hoping to wear them with skirts/denim shorts. Any style advice ?!


I just got a pair yesterday from Saks!  Black with gold studs.  I'd been wait listed there for a while, and purchased immediately once I received notification the 37 was back in stock.  I wear a 37 in IM Dicker and a 37.5 in VALENTINO and YSL Tribute.  I'm hoping they aren't too big, but all other sizes are sold out.  I've been contemplating these for a few years and finally decided I " need" them.


----------



## Elizz

Sebbyshoegirl said:


> Coming into winter here in Australia so I'm on the hunt for black with gold susannas! 38.5 - if anyone sees them in sales or good quality second hand, please let me know...
> 
> Also, has anyone seen the new givenchy boots? Very susanna style!



Hello!
I have been debating between both Givenchy and Chloe ankle boots... they are very similar!! I'm only really interested in the black leather in Chloe.
Any of you seen/bought/tried the Givenchy boots? 
Any thoughts or comparison would be greatly appreciated!!

Have a great day!


----------



## gatorpooh

I ordered my first pair in Cherry Syrup from Barneys. They will be here tomorrow. I hope they fit!


----------



## gatorpooh

OMG I'm in LOVE 





They are perfect! I ordered my normal US size 8. There is a little wiggle room in the toe box (without a sock), but that is normal for the pointy toe. I could probably wear a 7 1/2, but they would be snug in the heel.


----------



## k5ml3k

gatorpooh said:


> OMG I'm in LOVE
> 
> View attachment 3578495
> View attachment 3578496
> 
> 
> They are perfect! I ordered my normal US size 8. There is a little wiggle room in the toe box (without a sock), but that is normal for the pointy toe. I could probably wear a 7 1/2, but they would be snug in the heel.



Do you mind me asking how much there were? I love the color!! I thought they would be brighter but this is so perfect....


----------



## gatorpooh

k5ml3k said:


> Do you mind me asking how much there were? I love the color!! I thought they would be brighter but this is so perfect....



Thanks! The color is gorgeous! I got them for $680 from Barneys.


----------



## k5ml3k

gatorpooh said:


> Thanks! The color is gorgeous! I got them for $680 from Barneys.



Lucky duck! Congrats on the amazing find! Love how neutral it is still...gorgeous!


----------



## gatorpooh

k5ml3k said:


> Lucky duck! Congrats on the amazing find! Love how neutral it is still...gorgeous!



Thanks! A 7 1/2 actually popped up on Barneys this morning. I decided to order them just to make sure I don't want to go down a half size. Keep checking the site if you want them. I see returns pop up every day.


----------



## k5ml3k

For those of you that have the velvet, how is it wearing? I got one for a decent price but idk if I'm better off just getting the leather version...thanks!


----------



## k5ml3k

gatorpooh said:


> Thanks! A 7 1/2 actually popped up on Barneys this morning. I decided to order them just to make sure I don't want to go down a half size. Keep checking the site if you want them. I see returns pop up every day.



Aw man, I didn't see this...well def keep checking!! Thanks!


----------



## gatorpooh

k5ml3k said:


> Aw man, I didn't see this...well def keep checking!! Thanks!



Good Luck! I saw there was a 9 available this morning. My order for the 7 1/2 got canceled, but the 8 is a really good fit, so I decided to just wear them and stop searching [emoji846]


----------



## k5ml3k

gatorpooh said:


> Good Luck! I saw there was a 9 available this morning. My order for the 7 1/2 got canceled, but the 8 is a really good fit, so I decided to just wear them and stop searching [emoji846]



Thank you!! Keeping a look out for a size 6 from now on [emoji16] hope I get lucky!

For those of you that have the velvet, how is it wearing? I got one for a decent price but idk if I'm better off just getting the leather version...thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you!! Keeping a look out for a size 6 from now on [emoji16] hope I get lucky!
> 
> For those of you that have the velvet, how is it wearing? I got one for a decent price but idk if I'm better off just getting the leather version...thanks!


I haven't mine enough to comment but just in general, I think you'd need to be more careful with them, as with any fabric shoes.


----------



## k5ml3k

rdgldy said:


> I haven't mine enough to comment but just in general, I think you'd need to be more careful with them, as with any fabric shoes.



Thank you! Would you wear yours over the summer or do you think the velvet makes them more of a winter/fall boot?


----------



## Lauren0404

Elizz said:


> Hello!
> I have been debating between both Givenchy and Chloe ankle boots... they are very similar!! I'm only really interested in the black leather in Chloe.
> Any of you seen/bought/tried the Givenchy boots?
> Any thoughts or comparison would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Have a great day!
> View attachment 3577318


I am also interested in the Givenchy Elegant boot. I wonder if there is a thread on these. The Givenchy leather looks thicker than the Chloe, which is appealing to me.


----------



## Trayler

Love  !!!


----------



## ButterflyB

Elizz said:


> Hello!
> I have been debating between both Givenchy and Chloe ankle boots... they are very similar!! I'm only really interested in the black leather in Chloe.
> Any of you seen/bought/tried the Givenchy boots?
> Any thoughts or comparison would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Have a great day!
> View attachment 3577318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> All of my Susannas are 37.5IT except for 1, I would say these are true to size (for me anyway) like these Balenciaga Ceintures size 38


----------



## ButterflyB

gatorpooh said:


> Thanks! The color is gorgeous! I got them for $680 from Barneys.


Wow great bargain m! Congratulations!


----------



## meowmix318

I'm happy to say that I am finally a proud owner of these beautiful red boots  my first Chloe boots


----------



## ButterflyB

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3591067
> 
> I'm happy to say that I am finally a proud owner of these beautiful red boots  my first Chloe boots[/Q
> Enjoy! you are ready for spring/summer!


----------



## meowmix318

Thank you  wishes these arrived a little earlier for the lunar new year but anytime is the right time to wear these beauties


----------



## Elixabethmedina

Hi everyone! Can someone please recommend a cobbler in NYC / northern NJ area that will replace the rivets on my Susanna's. They were purchased in Bloomingdales. Ty in advance


----------



## Fem1014

I am debating this color or the black with gold hardware.  I'm new to Chloe Susanna so any info you can provide aka which color to chose would be greatly appreciated.  For reference I live in South Florida and hope to be able to wear these all year round.  TIA


----------



## Fem1014

Fem1014 said:


> I am debating this color or the black with gold hardware.  I'm new to Chloe Susanna so any info you can provide aka which color to chose would be greatly appreciated.  For reference I live in South Florida and hope to be able to wear these all year round.  TIA







Sorry pic didn't attach first time


----------



## rdgldy

Fem1014 said:


> View attachment 3600293
> View attachment 3600294
> 
> 
> Sorry pic didn't attach first time


I think the light color is ideal for Florida!


----------



## ButterflyB

Fem1014 said:


> View attachment 3600293
> View attachment 3600294
> 
> 
> Sorry pic didn't attach first time


I would think so! I have been crushing on this piece but ended up with Balenciaga Ceintures-- get them!


----------



## spykitty

Anyone have modeling pics of the ankle bootie with two straps? I want black and gold but it seems i can only find silver hardware in the bootie. Thanks!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi all, I'm so excited to get these shoes from Yoogis!! I was hoping to get them authenticated just to be sure but didn't know where to go. I posted it on here but our current authenticator in the Chloe thread is not authenticating shoes, which is completely fine [emoji4] Just didn't know where I could go...hoping all the Susanna experts will be able to help? It's from Yoogis so I'm not too concerned but just always want that peace of mind. Thank you, thank you!! 

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-black-leather-suzanna-studded-ankle-boots-size-5-5-36.html


----------



## rdgldy

k5ml3k said:


> Hi all, I'm so excited to get these shoes from Yoogis!! I was hoping to get them authenticated just to be sure but didn't know where to go. I posted it on here but our current authenticator in the Chloe thread is not authenticating shoes, which is completely fine [emoji4] Just didn't know where I could go...hoping all the Susanna experts will be able to help? It's from Yoogis so I'm not too concerned but just always want that peace of mind. Thank you, thank you!!
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-black-leather-suzanna-studded-ankle-boots-size-5-5-36.html


We do have a general shoe authentication thread,
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044
 but these are fine.


----------



## k5ml3k

rdgldy said:


> We do have a general shoe authentication thread,
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044
> but these are fine.



Thank you so much! I actually ended up posting it on there [emoji5]


----------



## Curlx

Hi, here is my story. When I saw Kristina Braly wear the Susannas, I fell in love but I didn't feel comfortable to spend such an amount. When I was in London over New Year's I was lucky to find a pair on sale in my size, however they were red and didn't make my heart sing. Afterwards, I checked some websites to see if I could find a black pair on sale anywhere and lo and behold I did but before payday. Of course the pair sold out before.  Fast forward to last Saturday. I checked the page again and there they were: Black-Silver Size 40 and on sale (almost 40% off!). I was so nervous when I placed the order as I was fearing cancellation. Today they arrived and I love them.  Couldn't be happier.

I bought them from a reputable Austrian seller named Wunderl. They have an actual store and do ship - at least to Austria and Germany and maybe even beyond. They currently have the red Susannas still available in two sizes (on sale)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Raffaluv

Congrats on your amazing boots!  they're awesome!


----------



## rdgldy

Curlx said:


> Hi, here is my story. When I saw Kristina Braly wear the Susannas, I fell in love but I didn't feel comfortable to spend such an amount. When I was in London over New Year's I was lucky to find a pair on sale in my size, however they were red and didn't make my heart sing. Afterwards, I checked some websites to see if I could find a black pair on sale anywhere and lo and behold I did but before payday. Of course the pair sold out before.  Fast forward to last Saturday. I checked the page again and there they were: Black-Silver Size 40 and on sale (almost 40% off!). I was so nervous when I placed the order as I was fearing cancellation. Today they arrived and I love them.  Couldn't be happier.
> 
> I bought them from a reputable Austrian seller named Wunderl. They have an actual store and do ship - at least to Austria and Germany and maybe even beyond. They currently have the red Susannas still available in two sizes (on sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Elixabethmedina said:


> Hi everyone! Can someone please recommend a cobbler in NYC / northern NJ area that will replace the rivets on my Susanna's. They were purchased in Bloomingdales. Ty in advance


If you have the receipt take them back to bloomies. They have contracts for repairs they should be able to send them out to he fixed at no charge to you. I had a handbag that broke they offered to send it out for repair. I ended up returning it because I didn't want to wait for the repair on something that appeared to be unfixable.


----------



## gatorpooh

I couldn't resist the black and gold


----------



## guanyins

Hey y'all, this is my inaugural post on TPF, woo!

I had been lusting after these babies literally for _years_ (as I'm sure many can relate), and I first got my hands on the red vervain suede (eBay):


but tragedy of tragedies, they were too big! I tried to make it work, but I felt too much like I was flopping around with duck feet...

Then a few months ago I finally got my act together and got these (Farfetch):


aaaand my life hasn't been the same since. 

Fave outfits thus far:





Of course, now I'm hooked and thinking about getting the cherry syrup nappas next!


----------



## meowmix318

My brand new boots


----------



## meowmix318




----------



## k5ml3k

I cannot believe my luck when I found these on Yoogis Closet brand new with the box, dust bags, etc [emoji38] I almost settled for the velvet ones bc they were on sale but luckily I returned those. Ended up paying less for these too! Black leather and gold was my dream combination [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] can't believe I got them!! Already worn them a couple of times...L[emoji173]️VE!


----------



## Lauren0404

k5ml3k said:


> I cannot believe my luck when I found these on Yoogis Closet brand new with the box, dust bags, etc [emoji38] I almost settled for the velvet ones bc they were on sale but luckily I returned those. Ended up paying less for these too! Black leather and gold was my dream combination [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] can't believe I got them!! Already worn them a couple of times...L[emoji173]️VE!
> 
> View attachment 3619343



What size? Can I ask what you paid? Thanks!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I'm liking these boots more and more.  I would like to see them on.


----------



## k5ml3k

Lauren0404 said:


> What size? Can I ask what you paid? Thanks!



I got size 36, which is my regular size, and I paid $520 with a coupon


----------



## pixiejenna

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3619320


Love them!


----------



## meowmix318

pixiejenna said:


> Love them!



Thank you


----------



## belair-claire

Hey, just wanted to ask: Does somebody have the same problem with his chloes? I haven't worn them much, but there is so much wear-off on the inner side.
It's so upsetting because they definitely weren't a bargain and now they look like that. Do you maybe have tips what I could do to avoid this ? I have no idea how this even happened or where it comes from.
thank you so much in advance x


----------



## Pursonification

mona_danya said:


> My outfit for the day! Got a compliment on the boots already...



Hi, did you buy yours in Canada? Did you need to size down?


----------



## mona_danya

Pursonification said:


> Hi, did you buy yours in Canada? Did you need to size down?



Yes, you need to go half a size down!


----------



## ButterflyB

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3619316
> 
> 
> My brand new boots


This is definitely a show stopper! How are you liking these boots? I am thinking of purchasing as well


----------



## meowmix318

ButterflyB said:


> This is definitely a show stopper! How are you liking these boots? I am thinking of purchasing as well



Thank you. I love the way they look but not the most comfortable. Best to add a cushion insole. Also the gold may peel over time that is nearly impossible to avoid. But according to the sales associate that this is the look people are going for. But I still love the look with any outfit. I also have a pair of red boots and love them (also still need an insole for it too)


----------



## ButterflyB

meowmix318 said:


> Thank you. I love the way they look but not the most comfortable. Best to add a cushion insole. Also the gold may peel over time that is nearly impossible to avoid. But according to the sales associate that this is the look people are going for. But I still love the look with any outfit. I also have a pair of red boots and love them (also still need an insole for it too)


Thanks, in that case I will order the black crackled leather ones.  Wear may not be as obvious for this color


----------



## ButterflyB

meowmix318 said:


> Thank you. I love the way they look but not the most comfortable. Best to add a cushion insole. Also the gold may peel over time that is nearly impossible to avoid. But according to the sales associate that this is the look people are going for. But I still love the look with any outfit. I also have a pair of red boots and love them (also still need an insole for it too)


Thanks for the tip, I, however, never have/had issues and find them to be very comfy, here's 5 out of 8 pairs I own  I don't wear heels so I hoared them LOL


----------



## Pursonification

mona_danya said:


> Yes, you need to go half a size down!


Thank you!


----------



## meowmix318

ButterflyB said:


> Thanks, in that case I will order the black crackled leather ones.  Wear may not be as obvious for this color


Great choice


----------



## meowmix318

ButterflyB said:


> Thanks for the tip, I, however, never have/had issues and find them to be very comfy, here's 5 out of 8 pairs I own [emoji2] I don't wear heels so I hoared them LOL


I must be the only one to feel that they are not that comfortable. I also seem to be the only one who also went up 1/2 a size in these too. I feel like chloe shoes across the board for me are narrow around the arch. 

But they are so pretty so I have 2 pairs and possibly may purchase more if I can get it on sale


----------



## Krystalkgm

Hey ladies! So glad I found this thread. I'm about to buy Chloe black and gold susannas in a 38.5. I tried the suede navy in a 38 and found they did not fit comfortably. Nowhere near me has a 38.5 in any colour to try. I need to buy these now so not to miss ouT on a good price. I'm a 38.5 in louboutin. 
Will I be ok? Thanks


----------



## Krystalkgm

Can anyone help me urgently please? I need to finalise a purchase. I really need help. I've seen on multiple sites different variations like on the chloe site it says it's sheepskin, on far fetch it's lambskin and on ssense it just says leather...? What is what? 
A lady is selling some calf leather ones for $1190 AUD brand new but purchased 5 years ago. Is that a good deal? Even being they are 5 years old (not worn).. and I can't return them if the size isn't perfect? if I bought from farfetch it'd be $1550-1680 AUD depending on what size id end up keeping (free returns) and $1450 from farfetch. Neither of these sites have 38.5 in stock although I don't even truly know what my size is... please help so so many variables and I will lose the cheaper pair if I keep deliberating any longer


----------



## meowmix318

Krystalkgm said:


> Can anyone help me urgently please? I need to finalise a purchase. I really need help. I've seen on multiple sites different variations like on the chloe site it says it's sheepskin, on far fetch it's lambskin and on ssense it just says leather...? What is what?
> A lady is selling some calf leather ones for $1190 AUD brand new but purchased 5 years ago. Is that a good deal? Even being they are 5 years old (not worn).. and I can't return them if the size isn't perfect? if I bought from farfetch it'd be $1550-1680 AUD depending on what size id end up keeping (free returns) and $1450 from farfetch. Neither of these sites have 38.5 in stock although I don't even truly know what my size is... please help so so many variables and I will lose the cheaper pair if I keep deliberating any longer


It is not worth buying the cheaper pair if you don't know your size. Although many ladies say to go down 1/2-1 full size down, I actually needed to go 1/2 a size up. And just a few ladies have said the same of needing to go up a size. 

I would highly recommended going to a Nordstrom or other department store that carries Chloe and trying on the sizes so you can be confident with that size and order online in the future (and then feel for yourself the leather). Farfetch and other luxury on line websites will have chloe boots on sale once in  while (I was able to a pair for 40% off earlier this year on net a porter). Just need to be patience and not rush. 

If hypothetically you decide to buy from this lady, is it an authentic pair? What if it doesn't fit, what will you do with the pair of shoes? 

Go to the Chloe website and see what their description regarding the leather so you can see what type it is.


----------



## Krystalkgm

meowmix318 said:


> It is not worth buying the cheaper pair if you don't know your size. Although many ladies say to go down 1/2-1 full size down, I actually needed to go 1/2 a size up. And just a few ladies have said the same of needing to go up a size.
> 
> I would highly recommended going to a Nordstrom or other department store that carries Chloe and trying on the sizes so you can be confident with that size and order online in the future (and then feel for yourself the leather). Farfetch and other luxury on line websites will have chloe boots on sale once in  while (I was able to a pair for 40% off earlier this year on net a porter). Just need to be patience and not rush.
> 
> If hypothetically you decide to buy from this lady, is it an authentic pair? What if it doesn't fit, what will you do with the pair of shoes?
> 
> Go to the Chloe website and see what their description regarding the leather so you can see what type it is.


Thank you so much. I bought the 38 from
Ssense but I feel like they are really tight in the front and not sure where my toe is supposed to be for ideal sizing purposes. Could anyone show me a photo pointing out where there big toe sits lol? I think I might need the 38.5 but they don't have them in stock at the moment you can see my little toe sort of bulging out the side lol. Here's a photo. How much do they stretch?


----------



## Krystalkgm

Oh and in terms of trying on sizes unfortunately the only place that stocks them in my state don't have a 38.5


----------



## meowmix318

Krystalkgm said:


> Oh and in terms of trying on sizes unfortunately the only place that stocks them in my state don't have a 38.5


I'm glad you did not end up buying the cheaper priced shoe before trying the fit. Have you tried Chloe's actual business website? They carry half sizes.


----------



## Krystalkgm

meowmix318 said:


> I'm glad you did not end up buying the cheaper priced shoe before trying the fit. Have you tried Chloe's actual business website? They carry half sizes.


Thanks so much Hun 
They are super tight around my forefoot. I'm just hoping they will loosen up! Yeah I have but they are about 2000AUD to me plus customs. I paid $1480AUD including customs from ssense. I missed out on the last pair of 38.5 from farfetch only by a few hours. I am a true 38.5. Are they supposed to be quite snug (uncomfortable but not painful) initially before they wear in? Don't want to get half size bigger and they be slipping off. Do you happen to know how much they stretch?


----------



## ButterflyB

Krystalkgm said:


> Thank you so much. I bought the 38 from
> Ssense but I feel like they are really tight in the front and not sure where my toe is supposed to be for ideal sizing purposes. Could anyone show me a photo pointing out where there big toe sits lol? I think I might need the 38.5 but they don't have them in stock at the moment you can see my little toe sort of bulging out the side lol. Here's a photo. How much do they stretch?


I wear 38s in Valentino Flats and all my Susanns are 37.5, yes, all, but 1 pair- I had to get in 38, it was a new season black and gold. Best to buy from Farfetch for easy returns. Also, make sure you get the new season ones. Farfetch can give/confirm info before purchase. The item and color code can be found on Chloe Website. Good luck!


----------



## ochie

Can anybody help me with sz If I am chanel 36, Chloe flats scallop 36 what sz should I get in Susanna boots?


----------



## meowmix318

Krystalkgm said:


> Thanks so much Hun
> They are super tight around my forefoot. I'm just hoping they will loosen up! Yeah I have but they are about 2000AUD to me plus customs. I paid $1480AUD including customs from ssense. I missed out on the last pair of 38.5 from farfetch only by a few hours. I am a true 38.5. Are they supposed to be quite snug (uncomfortable but not painful) initially before they wear in? Don't want to get half size bigger and they be slipping off. Do you happen to know how much they stretch?


I really have not worn my boots long enough to see it stretch but many previous tpf ladies have said it stretches. But I think I am just in the minority since I had to go up 1/2 a size and don't expect it to stretch too much for me


----------



## ButterflyB

PRIVATE SALE ON FARFETCH New Season CHLOE SUSANNAs 40-50% off!


----------



## ButterflyB

New Season Jasper Green


----------



## ButterflyB

I love the shade! Wish I was rich lol


----------



## bab

ButterflyB said:


> I love the shade! Wish I was rich lol



So pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

ButterflyB said:


> I love the shade! Wish I was rich lol


haha!!!


----------



## Krystalkgm

So I ended up getting a 38, they are quite snug. Actually I wore them all day yesterday and ended up with severely swollen and blistered feet. I'm not sure if this is the right size for me. Does anyone know how much they will stretch. My toe is literally right at the top


----------



## meowmix318

Krystalkgm said:


> So I ended up getting a 38, they are quite snug. Actually I wore them all day yesterday and ended up with severely swollen and blistered feet. I'm not sure if this is the right size for me. Does anyone know how much they will stretch. My toe is literally right at the top


Definitely need to size up at least half a size up. But again since I haven't had my boots long enough, I don't know if it will stretch. Hopefully someone else can chime in


----------



## ButterflyB

Krystalkgm said:


> So I ended up getting a 38, they are quite snug. Actually I wore them all day yesterday and ended up with severely swollen and blistered feet. I'm not sure if this is the right size for me. Does anyone know how much they will stretch. My toe is literally right at the top


Sorry to hear. I've had the same experience with the new season black with gold ones. I initially ordered 37.5s, re-ordered same size twice, still didn't fit right, eventually ended up with ordering 3 pairs of 38s. I kept one pair and returned 2 but I had to switch shoe mates, if that makes sense. Unfortunately, they run inconsistent, in my opinion. Perhaps, because they are hand made? As far as stretching, depends on the leather, but I don't think they stretch that much. If the concern is heel slippage, you can always use heel grips. If your toe feels jammed, the shoe is too short.


----------



## Icyss

Hello ladies, I've finally caved and bought these beige chloe boots over at FF. I wear size 36.5 on Valentino RS. This boots that I just bought is size 36. I really hope that this size will fit me. I'll be heartbroken if it doesn't fit me because I got this boots for 40% off!


----------



## ButterflyB

Icyss said:


> Hello ladies, I've finally caved and bought these beige chloe boots over at FF. I wear size 36.5 on Valentino RS. This boots that I just bought is size 36. I really hope that this size will fit me. I'll be heartbroken if it doesn't fit me because I got this boots for 40% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705447


Congrats on your purchase! Would you know if these booties (beige) are new season?  Experience wise, I find the (new season) beige with GHW and black with GHW  true to size. If it doesn't fit, give farfetch a call and inquire about exchanges. I've done this before (private sale) they accommodated my request and did an even exchange. Please note however, exchange/s come from origin store and item in stock.


----------



## rdgldy

Icyss said:


> Hello ladies, I've finally caved and bought these beige chloe boots over at FF. I wear size 36.5 on Valentino RS. This boots that I just bought is size 36. I really hope that this size will fit me. I'll be heartbroken if it doesn't fit me because I got this boots for 40% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705447


hope they work out-they're gorgeous!


----------



## Icyss

ButterflyB said:


> Congrats on your purchase! Would you know if these booties (beige) are new season?  Experience wise, I find the (new season) beige with GHW and black with GHW  true to size. If it doesn't fit, give farfetch a call and inquire about exchanges. I've done this before (private sale) they accommodated my request and did an even exchange. Please note however, exchange/s come from origin store and item in stock.



Thank you so much. I honestly don't know if this beige susanna boots is part of the new season. I honestly don't know much about chlor boots. Have a great day!


----------



## Icyss

rdgldy said:


> hope they work out-they're gorgeous!



Thank you rdgldy. I hope so too!


----------



## ButterflyB

Lucky Me! Snagged this baby at 60% off?!?! Wooot woot!!!!


----------



## cocopuff

Hi, I was wondering if any of you have experienced the studs falling off? I have the suzanna in the ballerina flats style and have noticed two of the studs missing.  Do you know how I could get them repaired? 

I'm also looking to invest in the boots style but not sure if they are still trending.. do you think this style is now considered as a classic or will it go out of style soon?  

Thank you!!


----------



## ButterflyB

cocopuff said:


> Hi, I was wondering if any of you have experienced the studs falling off? I have the suzanna in the ballerina flats style and have noticed two of the studs missing.  Do you know how I could get them repaired?
> 
> I'm also looking to invest in the boots style but not sure if they are still trending.. do you think this style is now considered as a classic or will it go out of style soon?
> 
> Thank you!!


Hello-- haven't had any experience with studs falling off, maybe I don't use them as much or I'm just very careful with shoes in general.  Perhaps take it to a Chloe Shoe store and see what they say.

As far as style- I don't consider the Susannas a trend, it's a lifestyle for me. I don't wear heels like most women do, I evolved and the sneaker is now kinda juvenile for my taste, so this is a great, comfortable option plus the studs make the shoes unique/interesting. 

Don't really care if people say or think it's Passe'.

They're just jealous in my book. LOL


----------



## cocopuff

ButterflyB said:


> Hello-- haven't had any experience with studs falling off, maybe I don't use them as much or I'm just very careful with shoes in general.  Perhaps take it to a Chloe Shoe store and see what they say.
> 
> As far as style- I don't consider the Susannas a trend, it's a lifestyle for me. I don't wear heels like most women do, I evolved and the sneaker is now kinda juvenile for my taste, so this is a great, comfortable option plus the studs make the shoes unique/interesting.
> 
> Don't really care if people say or think it's Passe'.
> 
> They're just jealous in my book. LOL



Thank you for your quick response.  I'm usually pretty careful with my shoes.. but so sad to see them fall off.  I'll be even more careful going forward.

The boots are fantastic and definitely goes well with a variety of clothes in my wardrobe.. hopefully I can save enough soon.


----------



## ipekkeles

i'm a size 38 and i just bought the black with black studs in 38. 

i tried on the 37.5 in black-gold, it was ok but tiny bit snug on the upper feet. then i tried on the 38 in black-silver pair which was a better fit than the 37.5. finally i tried on the black-black on 38 and it was the loosest one. 

i also saw the green one and it is a beautiful, beautiful color. tempted to buy that one but i'm a pretty conservative dresser color-wise so black was the one for me.


----------



## rdgldy

ipekkeles said:


> i'm a size 38 and i just bought the black with black studs in 38.
> 
> i tried on the 37.5 in black-gold, it was ok but tiny bit snug on the upper feet. then i tried on the 38 in black-silver pair which was a better fit than the 37.5. finally i tried on the black-black on 38 and it was the loosest one.
> 
> i also saw the green one and it is a beautiful, beautiful color. tempted to buy that one but i'm a pretty conservative dresser color-wise so black was the one for me.


I would love to see the black with black studs!


----------



## ButterflyB

ipekkeles said:


> i'm a size 38 and i just bought the black with black studs in 38.
> 
> i tried on the 37.5 in black-gold, it was ok but tiny bit snug on the upper feet. then i tried on the 38 in black-silver pair which was a better fit than the 37.5. finally i tried on the black-black on 38 and it was the loosest one.
> 
> i also saw the green one and it is a beautiful, beautiful color. tempted to buy that one but i'm a pretty conservative dresser color-wise so black was the one for me.


I've been tempted to check out the Jasper Green-- I need to add it to my collection LOL
How do you like the crackled black with black hardware? I have not seen this leather, and very interested with the texture


----------



## ipekkeles

rdgldy said:


> I would love to see the black with black studs!





ButterflyB said:


> I've been tempted to check out the Jasper Green-- I need to add it to my collection LOL
> How do you like the crackled black with black hardware? I have not seen this leather, and very interested with the texture



i think the overall leather feel is softer and tinniest bit looser than the smooth leather.


----------



## k5ml3k

ipekkeles said:


> i think the overall leather feel is softer and tinniest bit looser than the smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 3711431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711432
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711433



Ooohh very pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

ipekkeles said:


> i think the overall leather feel is softer and tinniest bit looser than the smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 3711431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711432
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711433


They're lovely!!


----------



## ButterflyB

ipekkeles said:


> i think the overall leather feel is softer and tinniest bit looser than the smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 3711431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711432
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711433


A muted version--I like it! Thank you for the photos!


----------



## liz_

ipekkeles said:


> i think the overall leather feel is softer and tinniest bit looser than the smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 3711431
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711432
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711433



Omg! These are gorgeous


----------



## ipekkeles

i got back from Paris and i'm wearing my new boots for the first time today. very softand comfortable.


----------



## ButterflyB

ipekkeles said:


> i got back from Paris and i'm wearing my new boots for the first time today. very softand comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3713476
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713477


Whatta beauty! Enjoy the boots!


----------



## ButterflyB

Surprised DHL delivered this today (Memorial Day/Holiday)! Oh well, can't complain!


----------



## ButterflyB

I have the taller ones but how can I not keep these low cuts at 60% off?!?


----------



## cocopuff

Hello!  Just wondering how many of you put a rubber sole on the bottom of your boots?  Do you think it's worthwhile doing so or do you just want the enjoy the shoes as is?  Thanks for your input!


----------



## cocopuff

ButterflyB said:


> I have the taller ones but how can I not keep these low cuts at 60% off?!?



they are both gorgeous!! keep them both!


----------



## ButterflyB

cocopuff said:


> Hello!  Just wondering how many of you put a rubber sole on the bottom of your boots?  Do you think it's worthwhile doing so or do you just want the enjoy the shoes as is?  Thanks for your input!


I thought about it but I didn't. There's no need where I live--doesn't rain all that often and I walk on mostly concrete. I would say it's different if you're walking on cobblestone or uneven pavement/surfaces.


----------



## cocopuff

ButterflyB said:


> I thought about it but I didn't. There's no need where I live--doesn't rain all that often and I walk on mostly concrete. I would say it's different if you're walking on cobblestone or uneven pavement/surfaces.



Wow I love your boots collection!!! Thanks for your quick reply...  do you think a rubber sole will give it a bit more grip? I have always put on a rubber sole on my designer shoes but I'm starting to think I don't really need it because I never wear down one pair of shoes that badly.


----------



## ButterflyB

cocopuff said:


> Wow I love your boots collection!!! Thanks for your quick reply...  do you think a rubber sole will give it a bit more grip? I have always put on a rubber sole on my designer shoes but I'm starting to think I don't really need it because I never wear down one pair of shoes that badly.


Thanks  The rubber sole will definitely help with grip, were you thinking of vibrams? Not sure, can someone with half soles chime in? Not sure, maybe make the boot heav(ier) and stiff? Half soles are an option to extend life and add durability. Since you mentioned you never wore down soles of yours shoes, then you don't need it.

Some things are better left alone IMO. beautiful leather soles are apt to feel like one of those things


----------



## cocopuff

ButterflyB said:


> Thanks  The rubber sole will definitely help with grip, were you thinking of vibrams? Not sure, can someone with half soles chime in? Not sure, maybe make the boot heav(ier) and stiff? Half soles are an option to extend life and add durability. Since you mentioned you never wore down soles of yours shoes, then you don't need it.
> 
> Some things are better left alone IMO. beautiful leather soles are apt to feel like one of those things



Thank you for your opinion... I think I'll leave the sole alone and wear them as is until I see that they need some TLC.. and than I'll add vibrams on them.


----------



## liz_

cocopuff said:


> Hello!  Just wondering how many of you put a rubber sole on the bottom of your boots?  Do you think it's worthwhile doing so or do you just want the enjoy the shoes as is?  Thanks for your input!



I did a sole guard on mine, it gives them better grip and cushion. I don't do all shoes but just the ones I feel will be better with them.


----------



## rdgldy

cocopuff said:


> they are both gorgeous!! keep them both!





cocopuff said:


> Hello!  Just wondering how many of you put a rubber sole on the bottom of your boots?  Do you think it's worthwhile doing so or do you just want the enjoy the shoes as is?  Thanks for your input!


I haven't put any on mine.


----------



## Izzy48

ButterflyB said:


> Thanks for the tip, I, however, never have/had issues and find them to be very comfy, here's 5 out of 8 pairs I own  I don't wear heels so I hoared them LOL


Gorgeous!


----------



## cocopuff

liz_ said:


> I did a sole guard on mine, it gives them better grip and cushion. I don't do all shoes but just the ones I feel will be better with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714386



Thank you for taking the time to reply.. I may put a pair of soles on after I wear it this summer on concrete.


----------



## cocopuff

Anybody else experiencing heel slippage? I have tried placing a heel gel pad, insole and also stuffing the tip with tissue paper but my heel still slips.. any tips? Thank you!!


----------



## liz_

cocopuff said:


> Anybody else experiencing heel slippage? I have tried placing a heel gel pad, insole and also stuffing the tip with tissue paper but my heel still slips.. any tips? Thank you!!



The first pair I ordered did this so i sized down a half size and they don't slip now so maybe thick sock will help.


----------



## cocopuff

liz_ said:


> The first pair I ordered did this so i sized down a half size and they don't slip now so maybe thick sock will help.



Thanks.. but I believe I already have the smallest size available.. which is a size 35


----------



## ButterflyB

cocopuff said:


> Anybody else experiencing heel slippage? I have tried placing a heel gel pad, insole and also stuffing the tip with tissue paper but my heel still slips.. any tips? Thank you!!


Hmm...sounds like the shoe is too big


----------



## Krystalkgm

I ended up having to sell the 38 and get a 39. They were too small. My foot was destroyed at the end of the day. Swollen red and covered in blisters. I'm usually an 8-8.5 MAX so let's see how this goes  still waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## meowmix318

Krystalkgm said:


> I ended up having to sell the 38 and get a 39. They were too small. My foot was destroyed at the end of the day. Swollen red and covered in blisters. I'm usually an 8-8.5 MAX so let's see how this goes  still waiting for them to arrive.



Better to get the larger size up than to torture your feet even more


----------



## Krystalkgm

meowmix318 said:


> Better to get the larger size up than to torture your feet even more


Yep exactly. Hopefully they are perfect and I don't need like a 38.5 or I'll give up


----------



## sheanabelle

Sorry! Hate to be a bother, but am just jumping on the Susanna train and as much as I spend on bags and my shoes, I still have never pulled the trigger on shoes over $1,200. I understand that these do not go on sale (blk leather w/ gold) but is there a legit online retailer that will at least save me NYC tax if I purchase them? Otherwise I'll just head back to Barney's now . But figured I HAD to ask here for advice!


----------



## Krystalkgm

sheanabelle said:


> Sorry! Hate to be a bother, but am just jumping on the Susanna train and as much as I spend on bags and my shoes, I still have never pulled the trigger on shoes over $1,200. I understand that these do not go on sale (blk leather w/ gold) but is there a legit online retailer that will at least save me NYC tax if I purchase them? Otherwise I'll just head back to Barney's now . But figured I HAD to ask here for advice!


What size are you Hun? SSENSE have them on sale right now for 956 usd


----------



## Krystalkgm

sheanabelle said:


> Sorry! Hate to be a bother, but am just jumping on the Susanna train and as much as I spend on bags and my shoes, I still have never pulled the trigger on shoes over $1,200. I understand that these do not go on sale (blk leather w/ gold) but is there a legit online retailer that will at least save me NYC tax if I purchase them? Otherwise I'll just head back to Barney's now . But figured I HAD to ask here for advice!


Sorry 856 even better


----------



## Krystalkgm

sheanabelle said:


> Sorry! Hate to be a bother, but am just jumping on the Susanna train and as much as I spend on bags and my shoes, I still have never pulled the trigger on shoes over $1,200. I understand that these do not go on sale (blk leather w/ gold) but is there a legit online retailer that will at least save me NYC tax if I purchase them? Otherwise I'll just head back to Barney's now . But figured I HAD to ask here for advice!


https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/chloe/black-susanna-boots/1811393


----------



## cocopuff

Krystalkgm said:


> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/chloe/black-susanna-boots/1811393



Thanks for letting us know about the sale [emoji4]


----------



## Krystalkgm

cocopuff said:


> Thanks for letting us know about the sale [emoji4]


Girl! Let me know if you buy anything


----------



## sheanabelle

Krystalkgm said:


> What size are you Hun? SSENSE have them on sale right now for 956 usd



It's showing reg price for me...


----------



## sheanabelle




----------



## Krystalkgm

That's so weird! I'm in Aus! I can help you out if you like, somehow?

Maybe email them with my screenshot and say how come it's showing up for a friend and not for you?


----------



## sheanabelle

Krystalkgm said:


> That's so weird! I'm in Aus! I can help you out if you like, somehow?
> 
> Maybe email them with my screenshot and say how come it's showing up for a friend and not for you?



Trying it. Fingers crossed, thanks so much!!!


----------



## cocopuff

Krystalkgm said:


> Girl! Let me know if you buy anything



I bought them... will probably hear some complaining from my hubby but it's worth it haha


----------



## sheanabelle

No dice. Oh well!


----------



## meowmix318

sheanabelle said:


> No dice. Oh well!
> View attachment 3722747


If you are open to different colors then try Farfetch for some of the chloe boots on sale


----------



## Krystalkgm

sheanabelle said:


> No dice. Oh well!
> View attachment 3722747


If they still have your size you're welcome to send them to me and I can send them to you with insurance. Probably cost around $30 usd for shipping from Aus.


----------



## Krystalkgm

sheanabelle said:


> No dice. Oh well!
> View attachment 3722747


Add me on Facebook if you like


----------



## Krystalkgm

sheanabelle said:


> No dice. Oh well!
> View attachment 3722747


----------



## sheanabelle

Thanks Krystal! SO sweet of you to offer. They would not let me switch shipping so I just said whatever. At LEAST I saved tax! That's something. Thank you so much again!


----------



## ButterflyB

Scored these beauties at Nordstrom yesterday at 50% off! The leather is surprisingly thick and beautiful, I wasn't sure I was gonna like them but I was wrong--I love them! I recently bought the black low cut ones and now have trouble deciding if I should send these grey glitters back?!? Heeeeelp!!! Lol


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> Scored these beauties at Nordstrom yesterday at 50% off! The leather is surprisingly thick and beautiful, I wasn't sure I was gonna like them but I was wrong--I love them! I recently bought the black low cut ones and now have trouble deciding if I should send these grey glitters back?!? Heeeeelp!!! Lol


Pic 2


----------



## meowmix318

ButterflyB said:


> Pic 2


Is it bit possible to keep both these beauties? I have both and a pair of boots in dark red and love the way they add just a little something to any outfit


----------



## meowmix318

Got these gorgous booties from Saks  @ 30% off at the beginning of the sale  (a good thing too because they are all sold out online now)


----------



## ButterflyB

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3728202
> View attachment 3728203
> 
> 
> Got these gorgous booties from Saks  @ 30% off at the beginning of the sale  (a good thing too because they are all sold out online now)



Awesome!  I ordered the exact same combination (black with silver) at Farfetch but returned them and opted for the black and gold... I noticed these low cuts are a little tight at first, but true to size.  After walking in them though, they have considerably stretched and now feel kind of loose, where in I had to put inserts to keep my foot from sliding, giving off these weird, (like fart LOL) sounds.  Have you had this experience?

The grey glitter, in my experience run huge!  I had to go 1 size down.


----------



## ButterflyB

meowmix318 said:


> Is it bit possible to keep both these beauties? I have both and a pair of boots in dark red and love the way they add just a little something to any outfit


You are absolutely right.  The grey glitter boots definitely make t-shirt and jeans look polished!


----------



## meowmix318

ButterflyB said:


> Awesome!  I ordered the exact same combination (black with silver) at Farfetch but returned them and opted for the black and gold... I noticed these low cuts are a little tight at first, but true to size.  After walking in them though, they have considerably stretched and now feel kind of loose, where in I had to put inserts to keep my foot from sliding, giving off these weird, (like fart LOL) sounds.  Have you had this experience?
> 
> The grey glitter, in my experience run huge!  I had to go 1 size down.


I did think these booties are not as wide as the other boots but have not had a chance to wear them outside yet. But I don't expect them to fall off my feet or become too loose


----------



## k5ml3k

ButterflyB said:


> Scored these beauties at Nordstrom yesterday at 50% off! The leather is surprisingly thick and beautiful, I wasn't sure I was gonna like them but I was wrong--I love them! I recently bought the black low cut ones and now have trouble deciding if I should send these grey glitters back?!? Heeeeelp!!! Lol



Gorgeous!! I was debating about this one...do you mind saying how much you ended up paying for them?


----------



## rdgldy

ButterflyB said:


> Scored these beauties at Nordstrom yesterday at 50% off! The leather is surprisingly thick and beautiful, I wasn't sure I was gonna like them but I was wrong--I love them! I recently bought the black low cut ones and now have trouble deciding if I should send these grey glitters back?!? Heeeeelp!!! Lol


these are fun!!


----------



## ButterflyB

k5ml3k said:


> Gorgeous!! I was debating about this one...do you mind saying how much you ended up paying for them?



Not at all--$743.48 with tax to be exact!

My husband actually prefer these grey glitters over the low cut ones, they seem to be easier paired dressed down which is mostly my style.

They are gorgeous BUT I do want the Jasper Green... so still on the fence...

Fair warning-- the grey glitters run 1 size larger.  I have the new season black with gold HW and low cut black with gold HW in  38, had to size down to 37 in these.

Grey Glitter is 50% off on Chloe Website, FYI, and sizes are abundant.


----------



## k5ml3k

ButterflyB said:


> Not at all--$743.48 with tax to be exact!
> 
> My husband actually prefer these grey glitters over the low cut ones, they seem to be easier paired dressed down which is mostly my style.
> 
> They are gorgeous BUT I do want the Jasper Green... so still on the fence...
> 
> Fair warning-- the grey glitters run 1 size larger.  I have the new season black with gold HW and low cut black with gold HW in  38, had to size down to 37 in these.
> 
> Grey Glitter is 50% off on Chloe Website, FYI, and sizes are abundant.



Oh wow thank you! I'm normally a 6 and actually have the black in a 36...you think 35.5 would be good?


----------



## rdgldy

ButterflyB said:


> Scored these beauties at Nordstrom yesterday at 50% off! The leather is surprisingly thick and beautiful, I wasn't sure I was gonna like them but I was wrong--I love them! I recently bought the black low cut ones and now have trouble deciding if I should send these grey glitters back?!? Heeeeelp!!! Lol





ButterflyB said:


> Pic 2


Oh why did I see these!!! I just ordered them. I went down in size based on your recommendation.


----------



## ButterflyB

k5ml3k said:


> Oh wow thank you! I'm normally a 6 and actually have the black in a 36...you think 35.5 would be good?


Your black pair-- are they new season ones?  Do


rdgldy said:


> Oh why did I see these!!! I just ordered them. I went down in size based on your recommendation.


You won't regret it dear they are stunning!  I hope thesizing works out for you!


----------



## ButterflyB

k5ml3k said:


> Oh wow thank you! I'm normally a 6 and actually have the black in a 36...you think 35.5 would be good?



If you have the new season black with gold HW in 36- size down to 35-

I wear 38 Valentino Flats, 38.5 Chanel Ballet Flats, 38 Chanel Leather Espadrilles-- hope the sizing I provided will give you an idea.


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> If you have the new season black with gold HW in 36- size down to 35-
> 
> I wear 38 Valentino Flats, 38.5 Chanel Ballet Flats, 38 Chanel Leather Espadrilles-- hope the sizing I provided will give you an idea.



Also, please note I mostly do not wear socks with susannas, only very thin "footsies" or bare. The grey glitters may seem snug at first but after wearing them for 10 minutes (with athletic socks, a trick I learned from this forum as well  ) they stretched out.


----------



## ButterflyB

Black with Rhodium Hardware Size 36 Ladies! @ Neiman Marcus--Last pair! These low cuts are true to size!


----------



## tuowei

ButterflyB said:


> If you have the new season black with gold HW in 36- size down to 35-
> 
> I wear 38 Valentino Flats, 38.5 Chanel Ballet Flats, 38 Chanel Leather Espadrilles-- hope the sizing I provided will give you an idea.



Regarding sizing of new season black with gold hardware susannas - is it smaller than the tan water-snake susannas? I am a 37 on the tan water-snake (they fit my wide foot but there is a bit of ankle/heel slide and I am a 37.5 in Valentino kitten heel cage rockstuds)


----------



## ButterflyB

tuowei said:


> Regarding sizing of new season black with gold hardware susannas - is it smaller than the tan water-snake susannas? I am a 37 on the tan water-snake (they fit my wide foot but there is a bit of ankle/heel slide and I am a 37.5 in Valentino kitten heel cage rockstuds)


Hello there-- I wish I could answer your question but I am not familiar with the tan water-snake Susannas.  In my experience, I went for true to size 38 (I wear Val kitten/flats 38).  Hope it works out.


----------



## ButterflyB

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3619320


Hi there! How are the grey glitter Susannas holding up?  I haven't used mine yet except walk around the house and noticed some sort of chipping on the leather. Have you had this experience?


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> Hi there! How are the grey glitter Susannas holding up?  I haven't used mine yet except walk around the house and noticed some sort of chipping on the leather. Have you had this experience?





meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3619316
> 
> 
> My brand new boots



Also sized down-- was this your experience as well?


----------



## meowmix318

ButterflyB said:


> Also sized down-- was this your experience as well?



I actually size up half a size I'm Chloe boots. And yes these type of boots peel quiet a bit. According to the sled associate at Nordstrom that it is supposed to do it. It is supposedly the look. 

That disappointed me but I kept them because I really liked the color


----------



## ButterflyB

meowmix318 said:


> I actually size up half a size I'm Chloe boots. And yes these type of boots peel quiet a bit. According to the sled associate at Nordstrom that it is supposed to do it. It is supposedly the look.
> 
> That disappointed me but I kept them because I really liked the color


Thanks for your reply.  Are you able to post photos of peeling on your shoe?


----------



## meowmix318

ButterflyB said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Are you able to post photos of peeling on your shoe?


I'm sorry I don't actually have the shoes anymore. My cousin and I wear more or less the same shoe size. She loved these boots so much and thought she was doing me a "favor" by taking them off my hands (I actually never agrees to that) But she liked the look of the peel. It looked like yours but was towards the bottom of the heel on inner side.


----------



## rdgldy

ButterflyB said:


> Hi there! How are the grey glitter Susannas holding up?  I haven't used mine yet except walk around the house and noticed some sort of chipping on the leather. Have you had this experience?


I think that is the nature of the crackled leather-I hope I like the look too 
I did score them at 60% off, so I will deal with it, I guess.  I honestly found the velvet extremely delicate-I wore mine once and they already are messed up at the toe so I am reluctant to wear those again.


----------



## tuowei

ButterflyB said:


> Hello there-- I wish I could answer your question but I am not familiar with the tan water-snake Susannas.  In my experience, I went for true to size 38 (I wear Val kitten/flats 38).  Hope it works out.



Hi ButterflyB, thank you for the advice, I think I will try to find a 37.5.


----------



## anajit

Krystalkgm said:


> That's so weird! I'm in Aus! I can help you out if you like, somehow?
> 
> Maybe email them with my screenshot and say how come it's showing up for a friend and not for you?



Hi Krystal

I actually saw your post when I was about to buy the Susanna boots and saw the link you left with the Ssense Australia price.

I'm actually in Australia and have had heaps of trouble buying the boots - I've tried multiple times and each time the order gets cancelled due to what they say 'security issues'.

There are no security issues that I know of ...

I would like to know whether you had any issues and if you did anything special to ensure your order was processed and shipped.

I feel like I'm at a dead end and the sale price is so good compared to the price of the boots here in Australia.

Please help


----------



## ButterflyB

Burlington Factory - Tan Nubuck with Gold/Brass Hardware


----------



## mugenprincess

ButterflyB said:


> Burlington Factory - Tan Nubuck with Gold/Brass Hardware



Wish I saw this sooner! It's no longer on the site [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## yamtaro

mugenprincess said:


> Wish I saw this sooner! It's no longer on the site [emoji24][emoji24]


They're still available...
http://www.burlingtoncoatfactory.co...ntid=9963875&gclid=CKLC1tCB2NQCFUpNfgodCtQCsQ


----------



## mugenprincess

yamtaro said:


> They're still available...
> http://www.burlingtoncoatfactory.co...ntid=9963875&gclid=CKLC1tCB2NQCFUpNfgodCtQCsQ


THANK YOU!  When I searched for it, it didn't show up, not even under the Chloe designer showroom. Appreciate this!


----------



## yamtaro

mugenprincess said:


> THANK YOU!  When I searched for it, it didn't show up, not even under the Chloe designer showroom. Appreciate this!


Yay! Glad to help. It's a good deal for a cute color.


----------



## LaurenRies

Can anyone authenticate these for me?


----------



## LaurenRies

LaurenRies said:


> Can anyone authenticate these for me?


----------



## rdgldy

LaurenRies said:


> Can anyone authenticate these for me?


This thread is not for authentication- look at the shoe authentication thread for required photos and then post there.


----------



## cyrill

Hello everyone, may I ask for a size suggestion for Chloe susanna? I usually wear YSL tribute, Jimmy Choo heels, Charlotte Olympia heels, Manolo Blahnik on size 37, Valentino Rockstud and Gucci flats on 38.
My feet is more on the wide area, and the length is approx 24.5 cm. What size should I get for this as there's no Chloe store in my country and I have to buy it online. Any helps are appreciated, thank you!


----------



## ButterflyB

cyrill said:


> Hello everyone, may I ask for a size suggestion for Chloe susanna? I usually wear YSL tribute, Jimmy Choo heels, Charlotte Olympia heels, Manolo Blahnik on size 37, Valentino Rockstud and Gucci flats on 38.
> My feet is more on the wide area, and the length is approx 24.5 cm. What size should I get for this as there's no Chloe store in my country and I have to buy it online. Any helps are appreciated, thank you!



Hello;

Chloe susannas can get tricky as far as sizing. You may think it fits small at first but they stretch. I am a true 38 in Valentino rockstud ballet flats (calfskin) but with Susannas, it all depends on season and leather. My latest acquisition was the crackled grey glitters and noticed (for me anyway) I had to size down to 37.  My new season black with gold hardware and black with Gold hardware brougues are both size 38. The rest in my collection are 37.5 

(If you're able to) Best to order 37.5 and 38, that's what I usually do and just send back the pair that doesn't work out.


----------



## iris1897

sparkledust said:


> I did something crazy, I dyed my pinky nude Susannas black, I was worried the zipper wouldn't take the dye but it totally worked!


After getting some great tips from Sparkledust (thank you!!), I dyed a pair of white Susannas I bought secondhand. I was actually going to dye them tan, but ended up going for a mushroom colour. No issues with dye on the studs, though I had to do three coats to get the colour looking even! Photos attached.


----------



## EloiseOdette

Hello! I have wanted some Susanna's forever. I saw the lipstick pink ones on Pinterest and have been on the hunt for them ever since. I am a true 7/37 and the month of my bday a 36.5 and 37.5 popped up! They are both returnable and a super steal so I ordered both, planning on keeping the one that fits. So far I have the small size and the are snug on my pinky toe and loose on my heel. I don't like shoes to be tight on the toes but am anxious about the stretch factor. Advice!


----------



## rdgldy

EloiseOdette said:


> Hello! I have wanted some Susanna's forever. I saw the lipstick pink ones on Pinterest and have been on the hunt for them ever since. I am a true 7/37 and the month of my bday a 36.5 and 37.5 popped up! They are both returnable and a super steal so I ordered both, planning on keeping the one that fits. So far I have the small size and the are snug on my pinky toe and loose on my heel. I don't like shoes to be tight on the toes but am anxious about the stretch factor. Advice!


Try stretching the toe box by wearing them with thick socks.


----------



## raekil

Hi ladies!  I am preparing myself to take the plunge on my first pair of Susannas, after 5 years of lusting after them! There is nowhere here in NZ to try them on first before purchasing, so it's difficult to work out what size to take. I am a try size EU37, UK4.  Can anyone advise if I should go for the 36.5 as I've heard they run half a size larger? I have a narrow foot and ankles if that helps at all?


----------



## gatorpooh

raekil said:


> Hi ladies!  I am preparing myself to take the plunge on my first pair of Susannas, after 5 years of lusting after them! There is nowhere here in NZ to try them on first before purchasing, so it's difficult to work out what size to take. I am a try size EU37, UK4.  Can anyone advise if I should go for the 36.5 as I've heard they run half a size larger? I have a narrow foot and ankles if that helps at all?



I have two pair and they both run large. I'm a true US 8, and a 7 1/2 fits the best. I could wear a 7, but then they would be too tight with socks.


----------



## EloiseOdette

raekil said:


> Hi ladies!  I am preparing myself to take the plunge on my first pair of Susannas, after 5 years of lusting after them! There is nowhere here in NZ to try them on first before purchasing, so it's difficult to work out what size to take. I am a try size EU37, UK4.  Can anyone advise if I should go for the 36.5 as I've heard they run half a size larger? I have a narrow foot and ankles if that helps at all?


Mine is the post above, the half size below ended up working for me. I am a 37 and got the 36.5. However they were super tight on my pinky toe. For about a week I put them in with camping socks and blew a blow dryer at the tight areas until they heated up and now they fit perfect. The main reason I had to size down is the Heel area of the boot is enormous and flops around if they aren't tight enough. I also hear the sizing runs inconsistently so if you are able I would order some where with exchanges available! Good luck!


----------



## madigan

Has anyone noticed that the studs on the side are getting cut off into the heel/side of the boot now? I got 2 pairs to try on from Saks and I couldn't see the full design, I was so disappointed! I tried them in years ago and  I was swimming in the 39, but the 38.5 I ordered was definitely too small, I was completely smashed on the inside. I guess sizing is quite changed over the years!


----------



## ButterflyB

EloiseOdette said:


> Hello! I have wanted some Susanna's forever. I saw the lipstick pink ones on Pinterest and have been on the hunt for them ever since. I am a true 7/37 and the month of my bday a 36.5 and 37.5 popped up! They are both returnable and a super steal so I ordered both, planning on keeping the one that fits. So far I have the small size and the are snug on my pinky toe and loose on my heel. I don't like shoes to be tight on the toes but am anxious about the stretch factor. Advice!


Hmm. Susanas are narrow and fit differently depending on leather/season. Do you have wide feet? The width is an easy fix, take it to a cobbler,  they can stretch the leather.  However, loose heel.. It Sounds like it is too long length wise.  There shouldn't be any heel slippage. It's evident it does not fit right. Thick socks wont help/solve it. You may have to go down 36, for this style and color/season.


----------



## SummerBowie

Hello ladies! I just purchased these Susanna booties in the greige suede, and I'm in love! I'm wondering though if I should pretreat the suede, or leave it be... does anyone have experience with treating your suede Susanna's or any other Chloe suede for that matter? Thanks in advance for any advice/help.


----------



## rdgldy

SummerBowie said:


> Hello ladies! I just purchased these Susanna booties in the greige suede, and I'm in love! I'm wondering though if I should pretreat the suede, or leave it be... does anyone have experience with treating your suede Susanna's or any other Chloe suede for that matter? Thanks in advance for any advice/help.


I always treat my suedes with some sort of waterproofing spray.


----------



## meowmix318

SummerBowie said:


> Hello ladies! I just purchased these Susanna booties in the greige suede, and I'm in love! I'm wondering though if I should pretreat the suede, or leave it be... does anyone have experience with treating your suede Susanna's or any other Chloe suede for that matter? Thanks in advance for any advice/help.


I use an apple brand water spray protestant on all my shoes for a little added protection


----------



## madigan

I was actually going to ask something similar! But, I got the black leather ones. I was going to condition the leather but I wasn't sure what brand people suggest? And also spray it to protect from inclement weather. I should have some apple brand for that. Suggestions for leather conditioner?


----------



## ButterflyB

madigan said:


> I was actually going to ask something similar! But, I got the black leather ones. I was going to condition the leather but I wasn't sure what brand people suggest? And also spray it to protect from inclement weather. I should have some apple brand for that. Suggestions for leather conditioner?


I use Collonil and or Nordstrom brand- it's great with Lambskin/Nappa


----------



## ButterflyB

Jasper Green arrived today!


----------



## ButterflyB

Pic 1


----------



## ButterflyB

Pic 2


----------



## ButterflyB

Yes!!!!


----------



## ButterflyB

Stunning!


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> Stunning!


They run 1/2 size large.


----------



## ButterflyB

Ordered direct from Chloe.com


----------



## ButterflyB

...


----------



## koshi13

ButterflyB said:


> Jasper Green arrived today!



These are gorgeous!!! Do you think they are grey with green undertones or really just green? It reads grey on my screen which is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## ButterflyB

koshi13 said:


> These are gorgeous!!! Do you think they are grey with green undertones or really just green? It reads grey on my screen which is what I'm hoping for.


Hello, It is green, not bright, not ashy, hard to describe. Beautiful with the silver hardware. Look up jasper green stone, probably where they got color idea from


----------



## rdgldy

ButterflyB said:


> Yes!!!!


stunning color!!!!


----------



## Holl2185

ButterflyB said:


> They run 1/2 size large.


Would you only recommend a 1/2 size down.. some people have said a full size? So confused..


----------



## meowmix318

Holl2185 said:


> Would you only recommend a 1/2 size down.. some people have said a full size? So confused..



Most people recommend to but with my weird feet that I actually went up 1/2 a size for my Chloe boots. But they do stretch after regular use. But I still prefer the half size up that I ended up purchasing for both my Chloe boots


----------



## rdgldy

Holl2185 said:


> Would you only recommend a 1/2 size down.. some people have said a full size? So confused..


I have a number of pairs, all from different seasons-I have found the best size for me is 1/2 a size down.


----------



## ashhhc

Hi ladies, I have recently got a pair of second-hand Chloe susanna in black and gold hardware (can't afford to buy a brand new pair). I will post more pictures once others confirm they are authentic on the other thread. Can't wait to wear them in the fall!


----------



## rdgldy

ashhhc said:


> Hi ladies, I have recently got a pair of second-hand Chloe susanna in black and gold hardware (can't afford to buy a brand new pair). I will post more pictures once others confirm they are authentic on the other thread. Can't wait to wear them in the fall!
> View attachment 3814827
> View attachment 3814828


they're fine!


----------



## ashhhc

rdgldy said:


> they're fine!


Really?!! That made my day! I am so happy ) thanks rdgldy!


----------



## Holl2185

rdgldy said:


> I have a number of pairs, all from different seasons-I have found the best size for me is 1/2 a size down.


Thanks everyone! They arrived today and a 1/2 size down is perfect
Has anyone put a sole protecter on or are you just wearing them as they come


----------



## rdgldy

Holl2185 said:


> Thanks everyone! They arrived today and a 1/2 size down is perfect
> Has anyone put a sole protecter on or are you just wearing them as they come


I never do but I know others do.


----------



## kiki2109

After getting my first pair of Susannas (black with gold HW) last December I treated myself with another pair.  This time with silver Hw.


----------



## jettsett

Hi Ladies!

I have combed all 133 pages of this thread and have come up with the consensus to order these boots 1/2 size down from my regular Chloé size.  I just thought I'd post on here to see if anyone is my foot/shoe twin and could give me some insight.

Some other shoes I own and the size I have/wear them in:

Isabel Marant Dicker Boots - 3 pairs, all 39
Isabel Marant Dyna Boots - 40
Valentino Rockstud Flats - 40
Chloé Lauren Ballerinas - 40
Various Laurence Dacade shoes - all size 40
Gucci Jordaan Loafers - 39
Lanvin Ballerinas - 40
Christian Louboutin Very Privé - 40

If you are my shoe twin, please let me know what size you ended up with for the Susanna boots!  I am thinking I should order a 39.5 in the black leather /gold studs.  I have normal width feet (maybe ever so slightly wide) and the length of my foot measures 25.5cm (about a hair over 10").

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## sheanabelle

Thank goodness it's September!! I've worn my blk/gold Susannah's all week and people literally stop me on the street/subway to talk to me about them. I looooove them so much.


----------



## jettsett

jettsett said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I have combed all 133 pages of this thread and have come up with the consensus to order these boots 1/2 size down from my regular Chloé size.  I just thought I'd post on here to see if anyone is my foot/shoe twin and could give me some insight.
> 
> Some other shoes I own and the size I have/wear them in:
> 
> Isabel Marant Dicker Boots - 3 pairs, all 39
> Isabel Marant Dyna Boots - 40
> Valentino Rockstud Flats - 40
> Chloé Lauren Ballerinas - 40
> Various Laurence Dacade shoes - all size 40
> Gucci Jordaan Loafers - 39
> Lanvin Ballerinas - 40
> Christian Louboutin Very Privé - 40
> 
> If you are my shoe twin, please let me know what size you ended up with for the Susanna boots!  I am thinking I should order a 39.5 in the black leather /gold studs.  I have normal width feet (maybe ever so slightly wide) and the length of my foot measures 25.5cm (about a hair over 10").
> 
> Thanks for your help!!



alright...just to answer my own post and to help anyone else out there wondering about sizing...

i ordered both 39 & 39.5.  these boots run HUGE.  i could've easily even gone down to 38.5.  the leather is extremely soft and i can tell that they will stretch quite a bit over time.  i prefer my shoes to fit me exactly with little to no wiggle room at all.  i do not wear "socks" with ankle boots.  i always wear footies or really thin trouser style socks.  so i am returning both pairs.  i also did not fall in love with the susanna boot (i may be the only person in this world who feels this way) and did not want to settle for "liking" these boots for their hefty pricetag.  

i hope this information helps any others out there who wonder about which size to get.  in my case, one full size DOWN (possibly 1.5 sizes) is what worked for me.  for reference, i am a US9, EU39.5-40.

to the fellow susanna owners on here, enjoy your booties!  they all look fabulous on you!  sadly, they just weren't my cup of tea.


----------



## Lilaloves

Hey there 
I bought my first Susanna Boots this week and I am so happy - they are simply beautiful! I chose black leather with golden studs because I think this combination works with everything.  
I am a size 38 or 38.5 (I think that would be US 8/ 8 1/2?) in most of my shoes and I ordered them im 37.5. The length is perfect, but since I have extremely narrow and flat feet, my heels slipped a bit at first. So I put a half sole in the front of the shoes and now they fit perfectly.  I'm thinking about getting some heel grips as well, but they are already fine like this. I think I could also have ordered a size 37, but then they would probably have been too short. The sizing really seems to be quite difficult in these shoes, but this thread helped my a lot - so thanks to all of you!


----------



## meowmix318

Lilaloves said:


> Hey there
> I bought my first Susanna Boots this week and I am so happy - they are simply beautiful! I chose black leather with golden studs because I think this combination works with everything.
> I am a size 38 or 38.5 (I think that would be US 8/ 8 1/2?) in most of my shoes and I ordered them im 37.5. The length is perfect, but since I have extremely narrow and flat feet, my heels slipped a bit at first. So I put a half sole in the front of the shoes and now they fit perfectly.  I'm thinking about getting some heel grips as well, but they are already fine like this. I think I could also have ordered a size 37, but then they would probably have been too short. The sizing really seems to be quite difficult in these shoes, but this thread helped my a lot - so thanks to all of you!


Congrats on your new shoes


----------



## Lilaloves

Thank you!  Today, I wore them all day, and they are so comfortable! 
So many people told me they got blisters when they wore them for the first time, but I didn't at all. I guess that's the good thing in having narrow feet.  

I also think they go perfectly with my Balenciaga bag. I wasn't sure about that at first because the bag is in suede an I didn't want another pair of suede shoes since it rains a lot in my country, but I think they look amazing together.


----------



## rdgldy

Lilaloves said:


> Thank you!  Today, I wore them all day, and they are so comfortable!
> So many people told me they got blisters when they wore them for the first time, but I didn't at all. I guess that's the good thing in having narrow feet.
> 
> I also think they go perfectly with my Balenciaga bag. I wasn't sure about that at first because the bag is in suede an I didn't want another pair of suede shoes since it rains a lot in my country, but I think they look amazing together.


They're beautiful!!  Congratulations.


----------



## emmacara

Got these boots for a steal from bagheera boutique italia! So excited to wear them!!!


----------



## jellybebe

jettsett said:


> alright...just to answer my own post and to help anyone else out there wondering about sizing...
> 
> i ordered both 39 & 39.5.  these boots run HUGE.  i could've easily even gone down to 38.5.  the leather is extremely soft and i can tell that they will stretch quite a bit over time.  i prefer my shoes to fit me exactly with little to no wiggle room at all.  i do not wear "socks" with ankle boots.  i always wear footies or really thin trouser style socks.  so i am returning both pairs.  i also did not fall in love with the susanna boot (i may be the only person in this world who feels this way) and did not want to settle for "liking" these boots for their hefty pricetag.
> 
> i hope this information helps any others out there who wonder about which size to get.  in my case, one full size DOWN (possibly 1.5 sizes) is what worked for me.  for reference, i am a US9, EU39.5-40.
> 
> to the fellow susanna owners on here, enjoy your booties!  they all look fabulous on you!  sadly, they just weren't my cup of tea.



Sorry I didn’t see this earlier. We are not exactly shoe twins in that I wear Dickers in 39 but I also wear Chloe flats in 39. I have narrow feet and longer second toes. I was going to say, these shoes are huge and 39 or 38.5 would work. I’m sorry you didn’t love them. I like them but also don’t absolutely love them so find that I often forget about these.


----------



## BHmama

I was debating between the black with silver hardware or the black textured with black hardware. I had a hard time finding the black/silver in store to try on, so I tried on the black/gold just for size. I'm a true size 8 in almost every shoe. In the black/gold I needed to size down at least 1/2 size. But when I tried on the Black textured leather with the black hardware, I really agonized over what size to get. I ended up buying the black textured with black leather (I'm a sucker for a deal and Bloomingdales gave me $25 for every $100 spent...and with these boots, that adds up!) I bought the 37.5 and then ended up exchanging them for the 38. This particular textured leather isn't as soft, and I found that it was a little tight at the width of the toes (and I have medium/narrow feet). The 38 was roomier, and the saleslady gave me a little pad to put at the footbed which made all the difference. So, for anyone considering the black textured leather with the black hardware, get your true size!


----------



## Blandineblanc

Hello from Germany 

I decided to get a pair Susanna Boots in Black Leather/ Gold hardware. Unfortunately, I'm having a really hard time to choose what size to get 
I'm a 37,5 to 38 and have quite narrow feet. I already tried an 38 and found it to be waayyy to big - big in like I could loose them while walking  then I tried 37. They are a little loose on the back of the feet but quite tight around the toe area. I'm afraid, if I go for a 37,5 they will be too wide in the back. Do you think the 37 will stretch after some wear? I also think about the fact that I plan on wearing them with little to no socks in summer and normal ones in colder weather, so I have to make sure both fits 

PS: I bought a pair Gucci Jordaan loafers in 37,5 in summer and it turned out they were a little to big a I keep slipping out...maybe this helps for sizing reference.


----------



## emmacara

Took these beauties out tonight


----------



## emmacara

Blandineblanc said:


> Hello from Germany
> 
> I decided to get a pair Susanna Boots in Black Leather/ Gold hardware. Unfortunately, I'm having a really hard time to choose what size to get
> I'm a 37,5 to 38 and have quite narrow feet. I already tried an 38 and found it to be waayyy to big - big in like I could loose them while walking  then I tried 37. They are a little loose on the back of the feet but quite tight around the toe area. I'm afraid, if I go for a 37,5 they will be too wide in the back. Do you think the 37 will stretch after some wear? I also think about the fact that I plan on wearing them with little to no socks in summer and normal ones in colder weather, so I have to make sure both fits
> 
> PS: I bought a pair Gucci Jordaan loafers in 37,5 in summer and it turned out they were a little to big a I keep slipping out...maybe this helps for sizing reference.





Blandineblanc said:


> Hello from Germany
> 
> I decided to get a pair Susanna Boots in Black Leather/ Gold hardware. Unfortunately, I'm having a really hard time to choose what size to get
> I'm a 37,5 to 38 and have quite narrow feet. I already tried an 38 and found it to be waayyy to big - big in like I could loose them while walking  then I tried 37. They are a little loose on the back of the feet but quite tight around the toe area. I'm afraid, if I go for a 37,5 they will be too wide in the back. Do you think the 37 will stretch after some wear? I also think about the fact that I plan on wearing them with little to no socks in summer and normal ones in colder weather, so I have to make sure both fits
> 
> PS: I bought a pair Gucci Jordaan loafers in 37,5 in summer and it turned out they were a little to big a I keep slipping out...maybe this helps for sizing reference.



Hi, I'm usually a size 8 and got a size 38 for my Susanna and it was perfect! Sorry to be not much help!


----------



## evc

Hi! I am looking at purchasing the susanna boots in black leather/gold hardware. So undecided on what size to get, as everyone on here says to size down. I am usually a US 6 or 6.5. So I am confused, do I go with the size 6 (36 IT) or size down to a size 5.5 (35.5IT). Also has anyone purchased off Farfetch and had a good experience shipping/returning from Canada? Help!! thank you!!


----------



## Blandineblanc

evc said:


> Hi! I am looking at purchasing the susanna boots in black leather/gold hardware. So undecided on what size to get, as everyone on here says to size down. I am usually a US 6 or 6.5. So I am confused, do I go with the size 6 (36 IT) or size down to a size 5.5 (35.5IT). Also has anyone purchased off Farfetch and had a good experience shipping/returning from Canada? Help!! thank you!!



I ended up getting the black w/ gold half a size down and they're perfect  Initially I opted for 37 (I'm a 38), but they were quite narrow in the front


----------



## Havanese 28

evc said:


> Hi! I am looking at purchasing the susanna boots in black leather/gold hardware. So undecided on what size to get, as everyone on here says to size down. I am usually a US 6 or 6.5. So I am confused, do I go with the size 6 (36 IT) or size down to a size 5.5 (35.5IT). Also has anyone purchased off Farfetch and had a good experience shipping/returning from Canada? Help!! thank you!!


Size down as these run large.  I’m a US 7 (37) and take a 36.5 in these.


----------



## evc

Havanese 28 said:


> Size down as these run large.  I’m a US 7 (37) and take a 36.5 in these.


Ok thank you!


----------



## meadow8

Thanks for taking the time to write this. It's very helpful. I'm really hoping the 37 black/silver will fit my size 7.5US/38 foot. It's so hard to tell from all the reviews on what to get. 37 was the only size left and I got a crazy good deal. But I'm also not a big sock person and prefer to have my shoes on the tight/fitted side than the loose (mostly because I'm a bit clumsy!  )



jettsett said:


> alright...just to answer my own post and to help anyone else out there wondering about sizing...
> 
> i ordered both 39 & 39.5.  these boots run HUGE.  i could've easily even gone down to 38.5.  the leather is extremely soft and i can tell that they will stretch quite a bit over time.  i prefer my shoes to fit me exactly with little to no wiggle room at all.  i do not wear "socks" with ankle boots.  i always wear footies or really thin trouser style socks.  so i am returning both pairs.  i also did not fall in love with the susanna boot (i may be the only person in this world who feels this way) and did not want to settle for "liking" these boots for their hefty pricetag.
> 
> i hope this information helps any others out there who wonder about which size to get.  in my case, one full size DOWN (possibly 1.5 sizes) is what worked for me.  for reference, i am a US9, EU39.5-40.
> 
> to the fellow susanna owners on here, enjoy your booties!  they all look fabulous on you!  sadly, they just weren't my cup of tea.


----------



## KE2112

ilsecita said:


> Hi ladies! I'm literally about to pull the trigger on the black ones for saks but I need advise of the size! I'm usually 37.5 or 38 depending on the shoe (I'm even different size in same brand!). My feet are a tad wider than most. For reference I'm 38 in rag & bone Newbury booties, 38 in miu miu sandals, 37.5 in miu miu oxfords (the leather is so soft that they stretch to accommodate my wider feet), 38/37.5 in different flats but most 38.
> 
> Please help! I'd really appreciate it!


I just bought the black with silver in a size 8 because I read to size down a half size. I’m a true 8.5. The size 8
we’re way to big my heel was coming out of the boot so had to go down to a 7:5 go figure.


----------



## ls3009

Ladies, I have a dilemma. I have tried the 37 in suede and it was very tight, and the 38 in suede which was far too big. What I really want to buy is the black leather with gold hardware, but I’ve purchased the 37.5 (I am a true 38 in most my shoes) and they’re seriously snug around my toes!! I have no spare room at all, what have I done wrong??


----------



## Chimel

What kind of socks are u wearing? I find liners work best for me when my feet are swollen at the end of the day


----------



## meowmix318

ls3009 said:


> Ladies, I have a dilemma. I have tried the 37 in suede and it was very tight, and the 38 in suede which was far too big. What I really want to buy is the black leather with gold hardware, but I’ve purchased the 37.5 (I am a true 38 in most my shoes) and they’re seriously snug around my toes!! I have no spare room at all, what have I done wrong??


The shoes do stretch with use rather quickly. But I actually purchased a larger size because I felt my regular size was too tight. Not too many people have That problem with these shoes, I'm just the minority and maybe you too. 

Consider getting the larger size or go half size up and eventually it will stretch.


----------



## ls3009

Thank you!! I think I’ll try to return these and get the 38. I tried them with a thin liner and my toes were still squished beyond belief. Who knew it would be so difficult to get a pair of shoes!!


----------



## rdgldy

ls3009 said:


> Thank you!! I think I’ll try to return these and get the 38. I tried them with a thin liner and my toes were still squished beyond belief. Who knew it would be so difficult to get a pair of shoes!!


Definitely return if you can and get the larger pair.


----------



## meowmeow

I just bite the bullet and bought a pair of the black leather with silver studs because I found a good deal online.  I've been wanting them for years but don't want to pay full price  I am usually a 36.5 and went with the 36.  I went into the store hoping to try on the 36 but they only had 36.5 in black / gold.  The toes area is tight but the back is quite loose, so I am crossing my fingers that the 36 would be good!  Will post pictures when I get them!


----------



## mugenprincess

meowmeow said:


> I just bite the bullet and bought a pair of the black leather with silver studs because I found a good deal online.  I've been wanting them for years but don't want to pay full price  I am usually a 36.5 and went with the 36.  I went into the store hoping to try on the 36 but they only had 36.5 in black / gold.  The toes area is tight but the back is quite loose, so I am crossing my fingers that the 36 would be good!  Will post pictures when I get them!



Congrats and good luck! May I know where you found them? I'm looking for a pair in the same combo and size too!


----------



## meowmeow

mugenprincess said:


> Congrats and good luck! May I know where you found them? I'm looking for a pair in the same combo and size too!



I got them on ssense.com.  I don't think this combo is available anymore but they still have the velvet ones.  Good luck!!


----------



## seaofcowards

Did Chloe ever make these in navy leather with silver hardwear? I got a pair off  therealreal in excellent condition, but I haven't been able to find any pictures anywhere else of leather navy/silver, so I'm wondering if they're fake...


----------



## rdgldy

seaofcowards said:


> Did Chloe ever make these in navy leather with silver hardwear? I got a pair off  therealreal in excellent condition, but I haven't been able to find any pictures anywhere else of leather navy/silver, so I'm wondering if they're fake...


Post in the authentication thread-I do believe there was navy.


----------



## seaofcowards

rdgldy said:


> Post in the authentication thread-I do believe there was navy.



thanks - i actually just took them outside to look at them in natural lighting, and realized they are actually definitely black! not sure why they were mislabeled on the site, but not complaining...i have a pair of the pale pink ones from ages ago but always wanted a black pair!


----------



## meowmeow

meowmeow said:


> I just bite the bullet and bought a pair of the black leather with silver studs because I found a good deal online.  I've been wanting them for years but don't want to pay full price  I am usually a 36.5 and went with the 36.  I went into the store hoping to try on the 36 but they only had 36.5 in black / gold.  The toes area is tight but the back is quite loose, so I am crossing my fingers that the 36 would be good!  Will post pictures when I get them!



So I finally got my boots and just tried them on.  The front is VERY tight but there's still room at the back.  My feet are medium width.  Would they stretch to the point where I would feel comfortable coz I read from previous posts that they do tend to stretched out rather quickly.  Or these boots are just not for me and I should return them? I did get them on sale but they are still not cheap ...


----------



## meowmix318

meowmeow said:


> So I finally got my boots and just tried them on.  The front is VERY tight but there's still room at the back.  My feet are medium width.  Would they stretch to the point where I would feel comfortable coz I read from previous posts that they do tend to stretched out rather quickly.  Or these boots are just not for me and I should return them? I did get them on sale but they are still not cheap ...


My boots have stretched after only a few wears


----------



## rdgldy

meowmeow said:


> So I finally got my boots and just tried them on.  The front is VERY tight but there's still room at the back.  My feet are medium width.  Would they stretch to the point where I would feel comfortable coz I read from previous posts that they do tend to stretched out rather quickly.  Or these boots are just not for me and I should return them? I did get them on sale but they are still not cheap ... [/QUOT


----------



## rdgldy

try wearing them with thick socks to help stretch them a little


----------



## Cindyandherbags

I got my first (and hopefully not last) pair!! I’ve had these on my wish list for so long and couldn’t resist the burgundy velvet. I got my true size. I found the half size down was too tight around my toes. 

Any recommendations for caring for velvet? Does anyone get a sole put on the bottom for grip and protection?


----------



## ChevronAxl

Hi all, I joined the Susanna club!  I got a white calfskin pair with silver HW from Farfetch.  This was the last new white pair I could find anywhere, and they were on sale, so I pulled the trigger even though they are a 36, 1-1.5 sizes down from my usual.  I normally wear a 37-37.5, and sometimes 38, but I had tried Susannas previously in 37.5 and they were huge (my entire foot came out while the boot was zipped).  The 36s are a little snug, particularly with width at the ball of the foot, but my toes have room and my heel still actually lifts up a little bit.  They are also SO much more flattering than the 37.5 which made my feet look huge. I compared the 36 side by side to my Isabel Marant Dyna boots in 38 and the Susannas are actually longer!  I have been walking around in them wearing thick socks to see if that will help with the width.  36.5 would probably be optimal but not available anywhere.  These are so cute and so hard to find in white that I feel like I must make them work!!


----------



## cat1967

Congratulations on your beautiful boots. I think with the leather being so soft you will soon have no problem with width. I normally wear a 37 and I boight them 36.5 but I realized a 36 would also fit perfectly. They run big. So don’t worry about yours. You did well buying them as they are rare in white. Enjoy them!


----------



## Izzy48

Your boots are great. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## ChevronAxl

cat1967 said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful boots. I think with the leather being so soft you will soon have no problem with width. I normally wear a 37 and I boight them 36.5 but I realized a 36 would also fit perfectly. They run big. So don’t worry about yours. You did well buying them as they are rare in white. Enjoy them!



Thanks for the vote of confidence!  I would kick myself if I sent them back.  They are the most beautiful white boots in the world!


----------



## ChevronAxl

Izzy48 said:


> Your boots are great. Congratulations and enjoy!



Thank you!!  I’m excited and can’t wait to wear them!


----------



## ChevronAxl

ChevronAxl said:


> Hi all, I joined the Susanna club!  I got a white calfskin pair with silver HW from Farfetch.  This was the last new white pair I could find anywhere, and they were on sale, so I pulled the trigger even though they are a 36, 1-1.5 sizes down from my usual.  I normally wear a 37-37.5, and sometimes 38, but I had tried Susannas previously in 37.5 and they were huge (my entire foot came out while the boot was zipped).  The 36s are a little snug, particularly with width at the ball of the foot, but my toes have room and my heel still actually lifts up a little bit.  They are also SO much more flattering than the 37.5 which made my feet look huge. I compared the 36 side by side to my Isabel Marant Dyna boots in 38 and the Susannas are actually longer!  I have been walking around in them wearing thick socks to see if that will help with the width.  36.5 would probably be optimal but not available anywhere.  These are so cute and so hard to find in white that I feel like I must make them work!!



Update: the boots stretched out after wearing them with thick socks for less than 2 hours.  I wore them out for the past two days and they are comfy and fabulous.  I don’t think everyone can go down 1.5 sizes but it has worked well for my foot shape!


----------



## pvkatchung

I tend to wear a 6.5 in heels and a 7 in flats.  I tried finding them in-store at multiple stores, but they only had larger sizes available to try on.  My toes and ankles tend to run narrow so I'm trying to figure out if I should purchase in a size 6 or 6.5.  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Havanese 28

pvkatchung said:


> I tend to wear a 6.5 in heels and a 7 in flats.  I tried finding them in-store at multiple stores, but they only had larger sizes available to try on.  My toes and ankles tend to run narrow so I'm trying to figure out if I should purchase in a size 6 or 6.5.  Any help is appreciated!


I’ve found these to run at least a half size large.  I’m a US 7 M ( 37).  I wear a 6.5 M in Stuart Weitzman and Frye boots, and a 37.5 in Valentino Rockstud and YSL Tribute and Aquazzura Sexy Thing.  In Gucci Princetown I’m a 37.5 also, but a 7M in Gucci Marmont low heel.  I was Swimming in the 37 in these ( black leather/ gold studs).  I didn’t reorder in the 36.5 because I’d prefer to buy in store where I can try on to avoid sending back another pair.  I may even be a full size smaller, based on how big the 37’s were.  I’d definitely recommend a half size smaller than your typical size.


----------



## pvkatchung

@Havanese 28 - So go down to a size 6 since I wear 6.5 in heels or go down to a size 6.5 because that's the size I wear when I wear flats?  I wish I could find these available in smaller sizes to try on!


----------



## labellavita27

Any sales on these?


----------



## pvkatchung

@labellavita27
If ordering from the US, here are some websites that them for approximately $1000 (USD) or under.
Size 35.5 in burgundy textured velvet with gold studs. 
http://www.fwrd.com/product-chloe-studded-textured-velvet-susanna-booties-in-red-purple/CLOE-WZ206/

Multiple sizes in black leather with gold studs. 
http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat..._641-10004-0046500109/?previewAttribute=Black

Multiple sizes in burgundy suede with gold studs.
https://www.stylebop.com/en-us/women/studded-susanna-suede-ankle-boots-252099.html

Size 37 in light beige with gold studs.
https://www.stylebop.com/en-us/women/studded-ankle-boots-252097.html


----------



## ChevronAxl

pvkatchung said:


> @Havanese 28 - So go down to a size 6 since I wear 6.5 in heels or go down to a size 6.5 because that's the size I wear when I wear flats?  I wish I could find these available in smaller sizes to try on!


Based on your narrow foot you should go down to a 6.


----------



## pvkatchung

@ChevronAxl - I decided to purchase the 36 and the 36.5 and return the one that doesn't fit.


----------



## ChevronAxl

pvkatchung said:


> @ChevronAxl - I decided to purchase the 36 and the 36.5 and return the one that doesn't fit.



Best way to do it!  Let us know what works!  



pvkatchung said:


> @ChevronAxl - I decided to purchase the 36 and the 36.5 and return the one that doesn't fit.


----------



## pvkatchung

@ChevronAxl - Definitely will do!  Also, if the size 36, works, I may purchase the burgundy suede ones on Stylebop as well.


----------



## pvkatchung

Holy moley!  I can slide the 6.5 on/off my foot without unzipping.  I'm actually worried that the 6 may be too big as well.


----------



## pvkatchung

Here's a pic of my (smaller) foot in size 5.5.  I still have room in the toe to go down a size, but am worried it may be a tight squeeze.  Does it look too big for my foot?


----------



## ChevronAxl

pvkatchung said:


> Here's a pic of my (smaller) foot in size 5.5.  I still have room in the toe to go down a size, but am worried it may be a tight squeeze.  Does it look too big for my foot?
> 
> View attachment 4015804



It doesn’t look too big.  I went down 1.5 sizes.  What did you end up doing?


----------



## pvkatchung

@ChevronAxl  - The ones pictured are 5.5 with space in the toe for medium-thickness socks.  My friend says the boots look too big in the picture, but I think that it's probably showing at a weird angle.  I haven't worn them out yet.  Not 100% sure if I should keep or not.  I thought for sure that once I had them and tried them on I would know with 100% certainty if these booties were for me or not.


----------



## ChevronAxl

pvkatchung said:


> @ChevronAxl  - The ones pictured are 5.5 with space in the toe for medium-thickness socks.  My friend says the boots look too big in the picture, but I think that it's probably showing at a weird angle.  I haven't worn them out yet.  Not 100% sure if I should keep or not.  I thought for sure that once I had them and tried them on I would know with 100% certainty if these booties were for me or not.



Can you take a full body shot so we can see how it looks in proportion to your frame?


----------



## pvkatchung

@ChevronAxl  - I was planning to take an outfit pic this morning but as I was walking around wearing thin socks with the booties, the back of my heels kept sliding on both booties.  I've decided to send the 5.5 back.  I'm going to try and find them in a size 5 and see if there's any chance that I can stuff my feet in them without the back of my heels sliding out of them.  I don't think I've been this frustrated trying to fit get the sizing correct ever before.


----------



## Chivis

I am a 39 and had to get the 38 due to the back of my heels sliding too.. i have to wear thin socks to be comfortable. I havent walked that much yet


----------



## pvkatchung

I'm about ready to give up on the Chloe Susanna boots and maybe get these (from Anine Bing) instead.


----------



## ChevronAxl

pvkatchung said:


> @ChevronAxl  - I was planning to take an outfit pic this morning but as I was walking around wearing thin socks with the booties, the back of my heels kept sliding on both booties.  I've decided to send the 5.5 back.  I'm going to try and find them in a size 5 and see if there's any chance that I can stuff my feet in them without the back of my heels sliding out of them.  I don't think I've been this frustrated trying to fit get the sizing correct ever before.



Yep, the sizing is so dumb.  I’m a 37.5 in boots and wear a 36 in the Suzannas without socks.  I think my heels would slip in the 36.5.
Good thing I love the boots so much.


----------



## naomiBrit

After years of thinking about these boots i finally got some! I am usually a 40 but the 39 fit perfectly. I wore them around the mall for about 20 mins without socks and i literally have no skin left on my heel...they are so tight on the heel! i hope they loosen up. I shall wear with socks once my heels have healed! Ouch...still no regrets! Im sure i have read that other people have had trouble with tight heel...does it loosen up?


----------



## pvkatchung

I wish I had that problem.  I went down to a 5.5 (normally a 6.5 in heels or 7 in flats) but my heels kept slipping out of the booties, even while wearing thin socks.


----------



## Tinder

Yeah I know what you mean about the tight heel naomiBrit. I tried the 7.5 on and it’s quite narrow for me including the heel and when I tried on the 8 it was slipping so now I’m debating on whether I can even get these shoes! [emoji20] I’m typically between a 7.5 and 8 but I think the 8 was too big. Hoping the heel stretches out for you and if so then there will be hope for me too!


----------



## Peta.R

I am looking at buying my first pair of Chloe sussana boots but love the look of the black velvet with gold hardware 
Can anyone tell me is the velvet version hard to care for?


----------



## rdgldy

Peta.R said:


> I am looking at buying my first pair of Chloe sussana boots but love the look of the black velvet with gold hardware
> Can anyone tell me is the velvet version hard to care for?


I found the velvet more delicate than the leather.


----------



## edsbgrl

pvkatchung said:


> I'm about ready to give up on the Chloe Susanna boots and maybe get these (from Anine Bing) instead.



I bought these last week. Love them! Super soft & well made. Comfortable as well [emoji1419]


----------



## pvkatchung

@Tinder - You may want to purchase some shoe stretch.  I purchased one on Amazon and was able to successfully stretch out several pairs of really tight pumps.  The trick is to pump the spray into a cotton round/pad and carefully wipe the inside of the shoe, wear some thick socks and walk around.  Definitely be careful not to spray directly onto leather (or suede) because the chemicals will change the appearance of the leather.


----------



## missmoimoi

This would be no 5!  I don’t think I can/will [emoji28]


----------



## Tinder

pvkatchung said:


> @Tinder - You may want to purchase some shoe stretch.  I purchased one on Amazon and was able to successfully stretch out several pairs of really tight pumps.  The trick is to pump the spray into a cotton round/pad and carefully wipe the inside of the shoe, wear some thick socks and walk around.  Definitely be careful not to spray directly onto leather (or suede) because the chemicals will change the appearance of the leather.



Thanks for the suggestion! I think I’ll go try them on again soon now that I had my baby and see if I can blame pregnancy swelling to the poor fit! Hah.


----------



## Dodo_doll

Anyone seen the Susannah in white/off white for sale anywhere? (Not the cutout version, just the regular one) Nordstrom/Saks/Neiman have it for pre-o  with delivery in September but a girl needs her white shoes


----------



## randr21

Last Sunday, I saw a pair of white studded chloe ankle boots, sz 7 only I think, at Barneys Warehouse located in riverhead, ny. Think it may have been 60% off. Don't know if it was susannah as I'm not familiar with this designer's shoes.


----------



## pv125

Hi, does anyone know, if the black python model ever came with silver studs? I think I saw these years ago somewhere... but can‘t find any pictures online, so my memory might be wrong...


----------



## Dodo_doll

randr21 said:


> Last Sunday, I saw a pair of white studded chloe ankle boots, sz 7 only I think, at Barneys Warehouse located in riverhead, ny. Think it may have been 60% off. Don't know if it was susannah as I'm not familiar with this designer's shoes.


Thank you! I called them yesterday, and they only had the two buckle short version  I guess the search continues


----------



## ChevronAxl

Dodo_doll said:


> Anyone seen the Susannah in white/off white for sale anywhere? (Not the cutout version, just the regular one) Nordstrom/Saks/Neiman have it for pre-o  with delivery in September but a girl needs her white shoes



I found my regular white Susannas for around $800 on Farfetch in February.  I looked everywhere and they were the last pair on the internet.  I’m guessing these are all gone until next season.  Alternately, the white Givenchy Studded Elegant boots are awesome and available on many sites!


----------



## Dodo_doll

ChevronAxl said:


> I found my regular white Susannas for around $800 on Farfetch in February.  I looked everywhere and they were the last pair on the internet.  I’m guessing these are all gone until next season.  Alternately, the white Givenchy Studded Elegant boots are awesome and available on many sites!


Aaaaah nice job girl, that's a really good deal. Actually I just ordered the Anine Bing suede Bianca boots from Farfetch, let's see if they will tide me over till the Susannahs are back in stock. P.S. Your chevron reissue looks scrumptious


----------



## ChevronAxl

Dodo_doll said:


> Aaaaah nice job girl, that's a really good deal. Actually I just ordered the Anine Bing suede Bianca boots from Farfetch, let's see if they will tide me over till the Susannahs are back in stock. P.S. Your chevron reissue looks scrumptious


 
Thanks!  I took a risk and bought a pair 1.5 sizes down from usual and it worked!  It was one of my best scores!  Those Anine Bing boots are also super cute.   Thanks for the chevron reissue love, I have two and I’m obsessed.


----------



## anajit

Hi everyone! Long time follower of this thread - first time poster.

I actually bought a pair of the Susanna boots last year when SSENSE had a sale for Australian customers.

I’ve only worn the boots probably 10 times in the 11 months I’ve had them and the leather has scuffed on the inner left rear of the boot.

Does this look normal? I’m surprised that a boot this expensive would have this occur.

After some suggestions, as I’ve emailed SSENSE and received this response:

‘Hi there,

Thanks for your patience while I looked over your request. Note that all cases are carefully reviewed by product specialist and experienced agents before a final response is given.

That being said, after full evaluation of the photos we’ve determined that (describe the issue) is a normal part of the characteristic/design of the product.

The texture that you see on the surface of the leather of this boot is entirely normal. Natural untreated and even buffed leather often show irregularities and markings on the surface, such as the one on this product. These markings enrich the character of the product, and should are not considered a defect considering it has been almost a year of worn unfortunately there is nothing we could do at this moment.’


----------



## meowmix318

anajit said:


> Hi everyone! Long time follower of this thread - first time poster.
> 
> I actually bought a pair of the Susanna boots last year when SSENSE had a sale for Australian customers.
> 
> I’ve only worn the boots probably 10 times in the 11 months I’ve had them and the leather has scuffed on the inner left rear of the boot.
> 
> Does this look normal? I’m surprised that a boot this expensive would have this occur.
> 
> After some suggestions, as I’ve emailed SSENSE and received this response:
> 
> ‘Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your patience while I looked over your request. Note that all cases are carefully reviewed by product specialist and experienced agents before a final response is given.
> 
> That being said, after full evaluation of the photos we’ve determined that (describe the issue) is a normal part of the characteristic/design of the product.
> 
> The texture that you see on the surface of the leather of this boot is entirely normal. Natural untreated and even buffed leather often show irregularities and markings on the surface, such as the one on this product. These markings enrich the character of the product, and should are not considered a defect considering it has been almost a year of worn unfortunately there is nothing we could do at this moment.’
> 
> View attachment 4068597
> View attachment 4068598


Wow that looks like of bad. I have not experienced that with my boots. But I am a little bit more aware of where I walk because I had accidently scratched my boots the 1st time I wore them. 

I don't know if that is normal and would love to hear what other tpf members have to say


----------



## cocopuff

I'm sorry this is happening to you.. I have never experienced this before .  Maybe a good cobbler can help you out?


----------



## rdgldy

I own a lot of Susanna boots and have never experienced this.  It looks like damage to me.


----------



## anajit

rdgldy said:


> I own a lot of Susanna boots and have never experienced this.  It looks like damage to me.


I personally haven't damaged the boots and only noticed this after wearing the boots the last time. 

Do you have any suggestions of what I can do? SSENSE werent very helpful, I'm not sure if I reach out to Chloe directly whether they would be able to help..


----------



## rdgldy

anajit said:


> I personally haven't damaged the boots and only noticed this after wearing the boots the last time.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions of what I can do? SSENSE werent very helpful, I'm not sure if I reach out to Chloe directly whether they would be able to help..


I suppose you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Andiau

Hi everyone. 
I’m looking for sizing recommendations. I have quite a wide foot around the ball of my foot. I fit the Gucci Jordan loafers in size 40 perfectly. I have Chloe Lauren flats in size 40.5 and fit in length but are too narrow (need to sell them☹️), and I am also 40.5 in the Charlotte Olympia kitty flats (a tad narrow also but they stretched out more). 
I’m deciding between these and the 2&1/2 inch heeled Valentino Rockstud booties with the block heel. I’m concern the Valentino’s will be too narrow and that I won’t wear them as much as I would lowered heeled shoes. (I’ve tried the Valentino’s on in 40, and 41, and the 41 is a tad big but still too narrow). I think my feet are wider post pregnancy. 
In non-designer shoes I wear a US 9C or 9.5b fitting. 
Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Andiau

Andiau said:


> Hi everyone.
> I’m looking for sizing recommendations. I have quite a wide foot around the ball of my foot. I fit the Gucci Jordan loafers in size 40 perfectly. I have Chloe Lauren flats in size 40.5 and fit in length but are too narrow (need to sell them☹️), and I am also 40.5 in the Charlotte Olympia kitty flats (a tad narrow also but they stretched out more).
> I’m deciding between these and the 2&1/2 inch heeled Valentino Rockstud booties with the block heel. I’m concern the Valentino’s will be too narrow and that I won’t wear them as much as I would lowered heeled shoes. (I’ve tried the Valentino’s on in 40, and 41, and the 41 is a tad big but still too narrow). I think my feet are wider post pregnancy.
> In non-designer shoes I wear a US 9C or 9.5b fitting.
> Thoughts anyone?



PS. I like to wear socks.


----------



## rdgldy

Andiau said:


> PS. I like to wear socks.


Hard to say-I find these more on the narrow side.  You really need to try a pair on.


----------



## Andiau

rdgldy said:


> Hard to say-I find these more on the narrow side.  You really need to try a pair on.


For sure. Just hoping to get started with a good chance to save lots of trips to the post office.


----------



## Andiau

anajit said:


> Hi everyone! Long time follower of this thread - first time poster.
> 
> I actually bought a pair of the Susanna boots last year when SSENSE had a sale for Australian customers.
> 
> I’ve only worn the boots probably 10 times in the 11 months I’ve had them and the leather has scuffed on the inner left rear of the boot.
> 
> Does this look normal? I’m surprised that a boot this expensive would have this occur.
> 
> After some suggestions, as I’ve emailed SSENSE and received this response:
> 
> ‘Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your patience while I looked over your request. Note that all cases are carefully reviewed by product specialist and experienced agents before a final response is given.
> 
> That being said, after full evaluation of the photos we’ve determined that (describe the issue) is a normal part of the characteristic/design of the product.
> 
> The texture that you see on the surface of the leather of this boot is entirely normal. Natural untreated and even buffed leather often show irregularities and markings on the surface, such as the one on this product. These markings enrich the character of the product, and should are not considered a defect considering it has been almost a year of worn unfortunately there is nothing we could do at this moment.’
> 
> View attachment 4068597
> View attachment 4068598


I think you should definitely contact Chloe. Just in case they deem it to be a leather fault. You never know.


----------



## PinkPeonies

anajit said:


> Hi everyone! Long time follower of this thread - first time poster.
> 
> I actually bought a pair of the Susanna boots last year when SSENSE had a sale for Australian customers.
> 
> I’ve only worn the boots probably 10 times in the 11 months I’ve had them and the leather has scuffed on the inner left rear of the boot.
> 
> Does this look normal? I’m surprised that a boot this expensive would have this occur.
> 
> After some suggestions, as I’ve emailed SSENSE and received this response:
> 
> ‘Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your patience while I looked over your request. Note that all cases are carefully reviewed by product specialist and experienced agents before a final response is given.
> 
> That being said, after full evaluation of the photos we’ve determined that (describe the issue) is a normal part of the characteristic/design of the product.
> 
> The texture that you see on the surface of the leather of this boot is entirely normal. Natural untreated and even buffed leather often show irregularities and markings on the surface, such as the one on this product. These markings enrich the character of the product, and should are not considered a defect considering it has been almost a year of worn unfortunately there is nothing we could do at this moment.’
> 
> View attachment 4068597
> View attachment 4068598



Sorry that this has happened to your boots but that is not a “leather characteristic”. 

That is a scratch that somehow happened while you were wearing it. Try and contact Chloe and they may surprise you but that is not a manufacturers fault and they may not be able to do anything for you.


----------



## Chivis

I finally wore them out of the house [emoji23]


----------



## Tinder

Looks great! I just ordered myself a pair from ssense sale! Can’t wait to get them!


----------



## Tinder

Just got mine today! Love the softness of the leather. Do any of you pretreat your boots with anything special...that won’t damage the studs/hardware? I live in a rainy city with minimal snow.


----------



## rdgldy

Tinder said:


> Just got mine today! Love the softness of the leather. Do any of you pretreat your boots with anything special...that won’t damage the studs/hardware? I live in a rainy city with minimal snow.


I generally don’t treat mine but try to only wear in dry weather.


----------



## Tinder

What about getting a cobbler to put on a rubber sole on the bottoms? Has anyone done this without wrecking the style? Thanks for any input!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Tinder said:


> What about getting a cobbler to put on a rubber sole on the bottoms? Has anyone done this without wrecking the style? Thanks for any input!



Yep, doesn’t wreck the look at all. In fact I wouldn’t be able to wear it safely without it. Those damn leather soles are slippery everywhere especially on carpet. Plus it helps with not wearing it through the sole from the outside in. I’ve had mine rubber soled for 6 years now and I haven’t had to re-do it at all.


----------



## Tinder

PinkPeonies said:


> Yep, doesn’t wreck the look at all. In fact I wouldn’t be able to wear it safely without it. Those damn leather soles are slippery everywhere especially on carpet. Plus it helps with not wearing it through the sole from the outside in. I’ve had mine rubber soled for 6 years now and I haven’t had to re-do it at all.



Thanks! Great to know about the slipperiness of it. Knowing me I would slip somewhere. Must definitely get a rubber sole. Thanks again!


----------



## hellojo

Can anyone tell me if their boots were noisy/jingly and did the noise settle down with wear? So far I’ve only worn them on the carpet, but I can’t imagine I’d be able to wear them to the office etc when they are so loud.
And did your boots stretch much? I took a full size down and they are quite snug. 
Thanks!


----------



## dozzaroo

hellojo said:


> Can anyone tell me if their boots were noisy/jingly and did the noise settle down with wear? So far I’ve only worn them on the carpet, but I can’t imagine I’d be able to wear them to the office etc when they are so loud.
> And did your boots stretch much? I took a full size down and they are quite snug.
> Thanks!



they will jingle all the damn time hahahahaha. Ive got mine for 6- 7 years and still wear them to death! it stretches a whole size too!


----------



## hellojo

dozzaroo said:


> they will jingle all the damn time hahahahaha. Ive got mine for 6- 7 years and still wear them to death! it stretches a whole size too!


Oh dear.. I’ll never be able to sneak up on people. Haha 
Good to hear about the stretch too. Thanks!


----------



## annanas

anajit said:


> Hi everyone! Long time follower of this thread - first time poster.
> 
> I actually bought a pair of the Susanna boots last year when SSENSE had a sale for Australian customers.
> 
> I’ve only worn the boots probably 10 times in the 11 months I’ve had them and the leather has scuffed on the inner left rear of the boot.
> 
> Does this look normal? I’m surprised that a boot this expensive would have this occur.
> 
> After some suggestions, as I’ve emailed SSENSE and received this response:
> 
> ‘Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for your patience while I looked over your request. Note that all cases are carefully reviewed by product specialist and experienced agents before a final response is given.
> 
> That being said, after full evaluation of the photos we’ve determined that (describe the issue) is a normal part of the characteristic/design of the product.
> 
> The texture that you see on the surface of the leather of this boot is entirely normal. Natural untreated and even buffed leather often show irregularities and markings on the surface, such as the one on this product. These markings enrich the character of the product, and should are not considered a defect considering it has been almost a year of worn unfortunately there is nothing we could do at this moment.’
> 
> View attachment 4068597
> View attachment 4068598



This has happened to two of my pairs but no other shoes. I decided just to live with it, clearly my heels sometimes bang together and this leather is more delicate than most!


----------



## Andiau

Andiau said:


> Hi everyone.
> I’m looking for sizing recommendations. I have quite a wide foot around the ball of my foot. I fit the Gucci Jordan loafers in size 40 perfectly. I have Chloe Lauren flats in size 40.5 and fit in length but are too narrow (need to sell them☹️), and I am also 40.5 in the Charlotte Olympia kitty flats (a tad narrow also but they stretched out more).
> I’m deciding between these and the 2&1/2 inch heeled Valentino Rockstud booties with the block heel. I’m concern the Valentino’s will be too narrow and that I won’t wear them as much as I would lowered heeled shoes. (I’ve tried the Valentino’s on in 40, and 41, and the 41 is a tad big but still too narrow). I think my feet are wider post pregnancy.
> In non-designer shoes I wear a US 9C or 9.5b fitting.
> Thoughts anyone?



In case it is helpful for someone, I purchased the size 40 (on sale in ssense right now) and they are a good fit. A tad narrow across the arch of the foot, but will be fine. Fit best with stockings. Also I got the Valentino boots as well as they were both on sale! Got them in a 41.


----------



## Misstake7198

After an extensive search on the internet and hours spent agonizing trying to figure out what size I’d be in the Suzannas, I have finally made my choice. Ladies, I present you Suzanna in Cloudy White with silver hardware. I am a size 6 in pumps and sandals, and 6.5 or even 7 in some boots. I went with 35.5 in these, and I think I’m right on the money! The l length and the width are perfect for me. I am a happy new member of the Chloe Suzannas club!


----------



## aki_sato

Misstake7198 said:


> After an extensive search on the internet and hours spent agonizing trying to figure out what size I’d be in the Suzannas, I have finally made my choice. Ladies, I present you Suzanna in Cloudy White with silver hardware. I am a size 6 in pumps and sandals, and 6.5 or even 7 in some boots. I went with 35.5 in these, and I think I’m right on the money! The l length and the width are perfect for me. I am a happy new member of the Chloe Suzannas club!


Congratulations!
You wear it so well!
Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Misstake7198

aki_sato said:


> Congratulations!
> You wear it so well!
> Looks beautiful on you!


Thank you!!


----------



## Darina Angelova

Misstake7198 said:


> After an extensive search on the internet and hours spent agonizing trying to figure out what size I’d be in the Suzannas, I have finally made my choice. Ladies, I present you Suzanna in Cloudy White with silver hardware. I am a size 6 in pumps and sandals, and 6.5 or even 7 in some boots. I went with 35.5 in these, and I think I’m right on the money! The l length and the width are perfect for me. I am a happy new member of the Chloe Suzannas club!


Those and the black leather ones also in silver are my dream Susannas. I purchased those a few days ago and I can't wait for them to arrive! https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-tan...ize-eu-375-approx-us-75-regular-m-b/23487670/
My self gift for my 32nd birthday! I'll post pictures when I get my hands on them and officially join the club


----------



## naomiBrit

Tinder said:


> Yeah I know what you mean about the tight heel naomiBrit. I tried the 7.5 on and it’s quite narrow for me including the heel and when I tried on the 8 it was slipping so now I’m debating on whether I can even get these shoes! [emoji20] I’m typically between a 7.5 and 8 but I think the 8 was too big. Hoping the heel stretches out for you and if so then there will be hope for me too!


Update wore them for the 4th time today and heel no longer hurts. Using socks is a must. Still a little tight at the toe with socks and I have narrow feet but ok without so will try with stockings next time and hope they don't rub. They do loosen up as you wear them. Looking at getting 2nd pair!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ava1234

My new boots[emoji7] I bought them in a 38 and they fit perfectly. In Chloe flats I have both sizes 38.5 and 39 that fit great. My feet are more narrow than average though. 
I am often 8 or 8.5 US in most brands if that helps anyone. My adidas Stan smiths are 7.5 US , Sam Edelman Louie booties are 7.5 , ASICS running shoes 8.5 , everlane pointed flats 8.5 
I think these boots are a classic now.


----------



## Tinder

naomiBrit said:


> Update wore them for the 4th time today and heel no longer hurts. Using socks is a must. Still a little tight at the toe with socks and I have narrow feet but ok without so will try with stockings next time and hope they don't rub. They do loosen up as you wear them. Looking at getting 2nd pair!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Thanks for the update! I got a pair in 37.5 and I’ll be busting them out in the early fall so I’ll definitely make sure to wear it with socks. I’m hoping these will turn into my everyday work books to just elevate my neutral wardrobe so comfort is key as I’m on my feet all day. 
Oooo a second pair? Which one are you eyeing?


----------



## pv125

For those who live in Europe:
Fashionette has a some colours on sale
https://www.fashionette.de/chloe/category=Passend zur Tasche ___ Schuhe


----------



## lola_falana_12

Is the sizing on the velvet versions the same?


----------



## rdgldy

lola_falana_12 said:


> Is the sizing on the velvet versions the same?


I found it the same.


----------



## dioraddict15

pv125 said:


> For those who live in Europe:
> Fashionette has a some colours on sale
> https://www.fashionette.de/chloe/category=Passend zur Tasche ___ Schuhe


They have 30% off some of the Susanna boot colours but they also have a 20% off code SUN20 on all new items from the site. I ordered a pair of the Susanna boots in black with silver studs and a Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag with 20% off yay!


----------



## Raffaluv

I’ve never seen this version before!


----------



## meowmix318

Raffaluv said:


> I’ve never seen this version before! [emoji2]


Great pattern


----------



## rdgldy

Raffaluv said:


> I’ve never seen this version before!


OK, I am going to have to say no.


----------



## Raffaluv

rdgldy said:


> OK, I am going to have to say no.



Hi rdgldy!! 

 Yeah there is a lot going on here;  I could see them growing on me or looking better if someone really loved them & just wore them until they got truly distressed/beaten up;  they remind of those pretty floral patterns from Gucci, but I like those more!


----------



## Darina Angelova

Hello ladies, I bought a pre loved pair in olive green (size 38 fits perfectly, a little snug on the back of the heal) I'm a 38.5 in Chanel and a 38 in Dior if this helps. To me, thy fit true to size. Anyway, I hate the olive green colour. Has anyone ever attempted to have them dyed in black at a cobbler or a leather expert or whatever... I'm worried what would happen with the studs. 
I'm worried if they might die... if dyed, you know.
Here is that pattern in blue from their website for the fans. (I must admit, I kinda like it.)
https://www.chloe.com/bg/ankle-boots_cod11478122cp.html


----------



## realcoachlover

Misstake7198 said:


> After an extensive search on the internet and hours spent agonizing trying to figure out what size I’d be in the Suzannas, I have finally made my choice. Ladies, I present you Suzanna in Cloudy White with silver hardware. I am a size 6 in pumps and sandals, and 6.5 or even 7 in some boots. I went with 35.5 in these, and I think I’m right on the money! The l length and the width are perfect for me. I am a happy new member of the Chloe Suzannas club!


Congrats!! They’re absolutely gorgeous! The white makes the style stand out so much ❤️ 

Hi everyone! I am in need of some advice I’m debating on taking the leap with a pair of the the black leather/gold hardware but worried about the rubbing and blistering I’ve read on some of the reviews. Do they need breaking in? I’m planning on wearing them on holiday in the UK end of Sept, would that be a good idea given the amount of waking? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## cocopuff

realcoachlover said:


> Congrats!! They’re absolutely gorgeous! The white makes the style stand out so much [emoji173]️
> 
> Hi everyone! I am in need of some advice I’m debating on taking the leap with a pair of the the black leather/gold hardware but worried about the rubbing and blistering I’ve read on some of the reviews. Do they need breaking in? I’m planning on wearing them on holiday in the UK end of Sept, would that be a good idea given the amount of waking? Thanks in advance for the help!



No breaking in time required for me but I wish I had downsized cuz they are huge!!


----------



## rakhee81

realcoachlover said:


> Congrats!! They’re absolutely gorgeous! The white makes the style stand out so much [emoji173]️
> 
> Hi everyone! I am in need of some advice I’m debating on taking the leap with a pair of the the black leather/gold hardware but worried about the rubbing and blistering I’ve read on some of the reviews. Do they need breaking in? I’m planning on wearing them on holiday in the UK end of Sept, would that be a good idea given the amount of waking? Thanks in advance for the help!



No breaking in required for me either! So comfy [emoji4]


----------



## Darina Angelova

No, that would be a terrible idea! It will ruin your vacation! You need time to break them in and get "used to them". Rubbing and blistering is a serious issue even if they fit. Take trusted shoes for travel. To me, they are true to size and tight at the heels, they will rub against your heel. The black with gold hardware is the best and most versatile choice for me. Enjoy them at leisure and have fun on your vacation!
Edit, if you'll go from a hotel to a restaurant, then OK, but if you plan on walking and sightseeing with them... I do not recommend. Even if just because of the fact they are heavy shoes.


----------



## rdgldy

realcoachlover said:


> Congrats!! They’re absolutely gorgeous! The white makes the style stand out so much ❤️
> 
> Hi everyone! I am in need of some advice I’m debating on taking the leap with a pair of the the black leather/gold hardware but worried about the rubbing and blistering I’ve read on some of the reviews. Do they need breaking in? I’m planning on wearing them on holiday in the UK end of Sept, would that be a good idea given the amount of waking? Thanks in advance for the help!


I have not experienced rubbing or a breaking in period with any of mine.


----------



## Darina Angelova

rdgldy said:


> I have not experienced rubbing or a breaking in period with any of mine.


Maybe because I like a snug fit and I'm used to very light shoes.


----------



## realcoachlover

Thanks so much for all the advice! I’ll have my trusty converse’s with me on holiday so those will be for sightseeing  The susanna’s will be for short shopping/eating nights  And noted to down size! Thanks so much!


----------



## Darina Angelova

Perfect! Have fun and maybe post some pictures so we can see your beauties in action!


----------



## realcoachlover

I can finally join the club!! Got them in a size down and it fits like a glove! Tried my usual size (35.5) and needed to use addition insoles which were a no go for me  can’t wait to wear them!! 


Question: are they easily damaged by the rain? We’re still getting ‘summer showers’ where I live and I’m hesitant to test them out thanks! Or any suggestions for ‘waterproofing’ them without damaging the brass?!


----------



## rdgldy

realcoachlover said:


> I can finally join the club!! Got them in a size down and it fits like a glove! Tried my usual size (35.5) and needed to use addition insoles which were a no go for me  can’t wait to wear them!!
> View attachment 4196444
> 
> Question: are they easily damaged by the rain? We’re still getting ‘summer showers’ where I live and I’m hesitant to test them out thanks! Or any suggestions for ‘waterproofing’ them without damaging the brass?!


congratulations!!  I honestly don’t wear mine in rainy weather so I can’t really respond.


----------



## rakhee81

realcoachlover said:


> I can finally join the club!! Got them in a size down and it fits like a glove! Tried my usual size (35.5) and needed to use addition insoles which were a no go for me  can’t wait to wear them!!
> View attachment 4196444
> 
> Question: are they easily damaged by the rain? We’re still getting ‘summer showers’ where I live and I’m hesitant to test them out thanks! Or any suggestions for ‘waterproofing’ them without damaging the brass?!



I’ve worn mine in the rain and no issues so far!


----------



## realcoachlover

rakhee81 said:


> I’ve worn mine in the rain and no issues so far!


Wow thanks!! Good to know!


----------



## Darina Angelova

Oh, they are gorgeous!


----------



## realcoachlover

Darina Angelova said:


> Perfect! Have fun and maybe post some pictures so we can see your beauties in action!


❤️❤️❤️ ... LoL, not exactly in action but loving this pic! Wore them 3-4 days during my trip and they were a dream! Got a bit snugged near the end of the day but still bearable  And luckily I didn’t get caught out in the rain, whew! Totally worth the investment and foresee that I’m gonna get great costs per wear!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Seriously considering letting go of my red Susannas 
I love them but they're barely worn - too bright/loud for me perhaps ...?  
_Opinions appreciated! S_hould I persist and put them on now and wear them all weekend, or say goodbye and make room for something else?


----------



## meowmix318

Straight-Laced said:


> Seriously considering letting go of my red Susannas
> I love them but they're barely worn - too bright/loud for me perhaps ...?
> _Opinions appreciated! S_hould I persist and put them on now and wear them all weekend, or say goodbye and make room for something else? [emoji2]
> View attachment 4214215


I have red ones too but they are a bit darker. I wanted to buy the bright red ones but it wasn't in my size. I think if is up to you if you rather sell them to someone who may get more wear out of it. 

I like a little pop of color in my wardrobe. These bright red boots with a black suit, with a tan outfit, etc.


----------



## Straight-Laced

meowmix318 said:


> I have red ones too but they are a bit darker. I wanted to buy the bright red ones but it wasn't in my size. I think if is up to you if you rather sell them to someone who may get more wear out of it.
> 
> I like a little pop of color in my wardrobe. These bright red boots with a black suit, with a tan outfit, etc.


Thank you for your thoughts ! I think I know the red ones you have.  A more muted shade that's probably more versatile than the scarlet.
I wear black, white, grey and denim.   Hardly any red, except maybe a scarf or a bag.  Green is my red, if you know what I mean 
I'm usually pretty clear about my wardrobe choices, but I'm dithering about these red boots. I think I like the look of them more than I feel comfortable about actually wearing them. But don't want to have any regrets about letting them go.
Thanks for helping me think it through


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> Seriously considering letting go of my red Susannas
> I love them but they're barely worn - too bright/loud for me perhaps ...?
> _Opinions appreciated! S_hould I persist and put them on now and wear them all weekend, or say goodbye and make room for something else?
> View attachment 4214215


I love my red ones, the same as yours, but am actually considering selling mine too. They are a wonderful pop of color when wearing neutrals but if you think another color would suit you better, I say move them on.


----------



## Straight-Laced

rdgldy said:


> I love my red ones, the same as yours, but am actually considering selling mine too. They are a wonderful pop of color when wearing neutrals but if you think another color would suit you better, I say move them on.


Exactly! Another colour would suit me better than the red,  so if only I'd been smart enough to grab a pair of the burgundy leather with gold studs I'm sure I'd be feeling more relaxed about letting the red ones go now 
Thinking that I'll let the red pair go and start looking for a replacement pair in a better colour for me.
Thanks rdgldy -  that was very helpful


----------



## rdgldy

Straight-Laced said:


> Exactly! Another colour would suit me better than the red,  so if only I'd been smart enough to grab a pair of the burgundy leather with gold studs I'm sure I'd be feeling more relaxed about letting the red ones go now
> Thinking that I'll let the red pair go and start looking for a replacement pair in a better colour for me.
> Thanks rdgldy -  that was very helpful


Any time


----------



## WingNut

Straight-Laced said:


> Seriously considering letting go of my red Susannas
> I love them but they're barely worn - too bright/loud for me perhaps ...?
> _Opinions appreciated! S_hould I persist and put them on now and wear them all weekend, or say goodbye and make room for something else?
> View attachment 4214215



I have the same red ones as you, as well as black and taupe. Actually the reds are easier to wear than the taupe. If you pair them with blacks, grey, navy, white and (optional) add a pop of red elsewhere (scarf, bag) they are a great option.


----------



## am2022

Straight-Laced said:


> Seriously considering letting go of my red Susannas
> I love them but they're barely worn - too bright/loud for me perhaps ...?
> _Opinions appreciated! S_hould I persist and put them on now and wear them all weekend, or say goodbye and make room for something else?
> View attachment 4214215


Hello SL/ ladies - its funny as i just cleaned my closet 3 days ago and found a red pair of spunking new susannas from 2012 ...and now I'm wondering if I should sell?  and logged back to this thread to check on other red owners... and road leads back to familiar names - SL , rdgldy, raffia and wing nut...    hope you guys are doing well... wing nut since you've used and loved your red pair.. do you mind posting photos for us... i find my grey with silver studs are the ones that are easiest to wear for me... thanks dear


----------



## am2022

pv125 said:


> For those who live in Europe:
> Fashionette has a some colours on sale
> https://www.fashionette.de/chloe/category=Passend zur Tasche ___ Schuhe


Thanks - don't need any more susannas - but i will check their other shoes on sale.. do they ship to the US? and anyway i can change the language to english?


----------



## am2022

WingNut said:


> I have the same red ones as you, as well as black and taupe. Actually the reds are easier to wear than the taupe. If you pair them with blacks, grey, navy, white and (optional) add a pop of red elsewhere (scarf, bag) they are a great option.


Hi Wingnut...  it's been a long time.. pls pls do share mod pics of you wearing your red susannas... mine have sat in my closet for over 5 years unused...


----------



## am2022

I find the grey ones with silver studs the easiest to match...


----------



## WingNut

amacasa said:


> Hi Wingnut...  it's been a long time.. pls pls do share mod pics of you wearing your red susannas... mine have sat in my closet for over 5 years unused...



Amacasa! Saw your post this am and promptly ran back upstairs to grab my red Susannas to wear to work today. 
Here’s a quick snap of my outfit... sorry the only decent mirror is in the loo of the spa where o stopped to get a service before work.

I could also do this with grey jeans, white top, white jeans, long black cardi, blazer etc. just keep the rest of the outfit neutral! 

Sorry have to upload photo from laptop... app is crapped


----------



## WingNut

WingNut said:


> Amacasa! Saw your post this am and promptly ran back upstairs to grab my red Susannas to wear to work today.
> Here’s a quick snap of my outfit... sorry the only decent mirror is in the loo of the spa where o stopped to get a service before work.
> 
> I could also do this with grey jeans, white top, white jeans, long black cardi, blazer etc. just keep the rest of the outfit neutral!
> 
> Sorry have to upload photo from laptop... app is crapped



Photo uploaded:


----------



## rdgldy

WingNut said:


> Photo uploaded:
> 
> View attachment 4226932


You look great!!


----------



## WingNut

rdgldy said:


> You look great!!



Thank you! Casual Friday at work outfit....


----------



## meowmix318

WingNut said:


> Photo uploaded:
> 
> View attachment 4226932


Love the outfit


----------



## am2022

WingNut said:


> Photo uploaded:
> 
> View attachment 4226932


You look adorable wingnut!!! Ok - maybe I will give it a try - and the B is a cutie too! Is that a 30 etoupe ? Mine is a 35 - but gives me an idea that it seems to match the red Susanna’s
Post more Please -❤️


----------



## WingNut

amacasa said:


> You look adorable wingnut!!! Ok - maybe I will give it a try - and the B is a cutie too! Is that a 30 etoupe ? Mine is a 35 - but gives me an idea that it seems to match the red Susanna’s
> Post more Please -[emoji173]️



Thank you!

Yes that is Etoupe 30/GHW. I have an SO RC B30/BGHW (how’s that for acronym soup??) that’s a good match for the red as well. My Etoupe B isn’t too far off shade-wise from my Taupe Susannas (I may have posted that comparison photo years ago in this thread... if not I’ll post it).

No matter which pair of boots I wear I always get tons of compliments, even from all the fashion-challenged guys at my company.

Ok after cleaning out & reorganizing the garage if I have time I’ll play dress up tonight & take some photos.


----------



## scivolare

Ok, a bit excited. I first saw these back in 2008, but at the time was a poor college student and could never justify such expensive boots. But with my birthday around the corner, I've decided to treat myself, diving head first - I not only ordered the black leather with gold hw, but also was able to track down a heavily discounted pair of the gray/silver glitter ones in my size (well, half a size down, thanks to the feedback here)!




I was wondering how those of you who have the gray/silver glitter ones style them? (Or if you don't have them, but would like them - how you'd style them?) Bonus points for photos! I have lots of ideas for the black with gold hardware, but significantly less on the silver. But...I couldn't resist. I love shiny, and the grey/gold combo / mixed metals (plus they were 60 % off)


----------



## scivolare

Both boots came in and I’m hemming and hawing over keeping both. I did just kind of throw together an outfit I’m surprisingly in love with using the silver boots though!


----------



## rdgldy

scivolare said:


> Both boots came in and I’m hemming and hawing over keeping both. I did just kind of throw together an outfit I’m surprisingly in love with using the silver boots though!
> 
> View attachment 4233286


keep!!!


----------



## scivolare

rdgldy said:


> keep!!!


I think I might! They’re both *so* different from each other! My original plan for bday gift to myself was an Ulla Johnson dress but I started keto a few weeks ago (down 13 pounds! Extra happy in the photo I shared because I ordered that dress a year ago and have never been able to zip it up. Not even Wednesday evening when I was trying it on with the black Chloe’s. Then Thursday with the silver - poof! Zipped!) and I can’t even fathom trying to pick a size. Shoes it is this year ❤️


----------



## Coyotedepiedra

Alright ladies, i have read through this thread extensively and im still unsure on sizing.. more importantly so, if I wear them and they stretch out I can’t return them and I’m stuck with them I don’t like shoes that are too big or look to big. I typically wear a size 38 in free people, 37 in top shop and 37 in Rag n’ Bone. My foot isn’t super narrow but it is definitely not wide I have a high arch and wear an insole that lifts my foot up and back. 

I’ve loved these boots for seven years now and im ready to upgrade. The 37 in python felt big but didnt have a 36.5 to try... the black and gold 36.5 felt way too small.. 37 felt fine.. but returned because i just dont wear black booties often.. at nordstrom the other night the SA highly suggested the 36.5 in the cloudy white, ill get those in the mail in the next couple days.. theres a 36.5 used red and gold online, and the red is what ive always absolutely loved but no refunds and im just not sure.. 

i totally love the burgundy floral but again, how much do they actually stretch width wise? The SA said i could have them stretched, how much can one actually stretch a boot out? Length wise theyre fine i think, but very snug at the heel in a 36.5,.. i didnt find this boot to be that comfortable but im hoping they wear in and get comfy.. these would be worn into the ground, so size down to a 36.5 or 7? 
I measured my foot with a ruler (hahahaha) and my left foot is 9.5” and right 9.75” with the widest part of my foot a little over 4” i think? I have boots that are more narrow than that and fit fine.. 
so, please ladies, if anyone is out there, help me


----------



## scivolare

Coyotedepiedra said:


> Alright ladies, i have read through this thread extensively and im still unsure on sizing.. more importantly so, if I wear them and they stretch out I can’t return them and I’m stuck with them I don’t like shoes that are too big or look to big. I typically wear a size 38 in free people, 37 in top shop and 37 in Rag n’ Bone. My foot isn’t super narrow but it is definitely not wide I have a high arch and wear an insole that lifts my foot up and back.
> 
> I’ve loved these boots for seven years now and im ready to upgrade. The 37 in python felt big but didnt have a 36.5 to try... the black and gold 36.5 felt way too small.. 37 felt fine.. but returned because i just dont wear black booties often.. at nordstrom the other night the SA highly suggested the 36.5 in the cloudy white, ill get those in the mail in the next couple days.. theres a 36.5 used red and gold online, and the red is what ive always absolutely loved but no refunds and im just not sure..
> 
> i totally love the burgundy floral but again, how much do they actually stretch width wise? The SA said i could have them stretched, how much can one actually stretch a boot out? Length wise theyre fine i think, but very snug at the heel in a 36.5,.. i didnt find this boot to be that comfortable but im hoping they wear in and get comfy.. these would be worn into the ground, so size down to a 36.5 or 7?
> I measured my foot with a ruler (hahahaha) and my left foot is 9.5” and right 9.75” with the widest part of my foot a little over 4” i think? I have boots that are more narrow than that and fit fine..
> so, please ladies, if anyone is out there, help me



Eek, I’m a 37 in 99% of shoes. I got the black in 37 and they’re really comfy. I got the silver in 36.5 and they’re a bit snug. It seems like people have different experiences because many people here said they sized down a whole size in the Silver. And it seems inconsistent even within a single color. Can you return the red and gold if you buy them and they don’t fit?


----------



## yamtaro

Coyotedepiedra said:


> Alright ladies, i have read through this thread extensively and im still unsure on sizing.. more importantly so, if I wear them and they stretch out I can’t return them and I’m stuck with them I don’t like shoes that are too big or look to big. I typically wear a size 38 in free people, 37 in top shop and 37 in Rag n’ Bone. My foot isn’t super narrow but it is definitely not wide I have a high arch and wear an insole that lifts my foot up and back.
> 
> I’ve loved these boots for seven years now and im ready to upgrade. The 37 in python felt big but didnt have a 36.5 to try... the black and gold 36.5 felt way too small.. 37 felt fine.. but returned because i just dont wear black booties often.. at nordstrom the other night the SA highly suggested the 36.5 in the cloudy white, ill get those in the mail in the next couple days.. theres a 36.5 used red and gold online, and the red is what ive always absolutely loved but no refunds and im just not sure..
> 
> i totally love the burgundy floral but again, how much do they actually stretch width wise? The SA said i could have them stretched, how much can one actually stretch a boot out? Length wise theyre fine i think, but very snug at the heel in a 36.5,.. i didnt find this boot to be that comfortable but im hoping they wear in and get comfy.. these would be worn into the ground, so size down to a 36.5 or 7?
> I measured my foot with a ruler (hahahaha) and my left foot is 9.5” and right 9.75” with the widest part of my foot a little over 4” i think? I have boots that are more narrow than that and fit fine..
> so, please ladies, if anyone is out there, help me


Thank you


Hey there. I am a solid 8.5 in American shoes, and in most Italian made boots I wear a size 39, and the Susanna's for me are no exception. I own them in Black & gold and black & silver in size 39. They fit perfectly width wise, with very slight slippage at the heel, but by no means have I ever felt they'd slip off mid-stroll or anything like that. I usually wear them with thin trouser socks.  For me, they have stretched a tiny bit width-wise in the toe box, but not an alarming amount-just the usual amount that leather gives as it conforms to your foot. I have not felt a stretch length-wise. My foot is average, neither narrow nor wide. I would say that if you've tried them on and size 37 has felt comfortable, then I'd stick with that size. These are expensive and you wouldn't want them sitting in your closet because they're a tad too small and therefore uncomfortable .


----------



## Coyotedepiedra

yamtaro said:


> Thank
> 
> 
> Hey there. I am a solid 8.5 in American shoes, and in most Italian made boots I wear a size 39, and the Susanna's for me are no exception. I own them in Black & gold and black & silver in size 39. They fit perfectly width wise, with very slight slippage at the heel, but by no means have I ever felt they'd slip off mid-stroll or anything like that. I usually wear them with thin trouser socks.  For me, they have stretched a tiny bit width-wise in the toe box, but not an alarming amount-just the usual amount that leather gives as it conforms to your foot. I have not felt a stretch length-wise. My foot is average, neither narrow nor wide. I would say that if you've tried them on and size 37 has felt comfortable, then I'd stick with that size. These are expensive and you wouldn't want them sitting in your closet because they're a tad too small and therefore uncomfortable .




You make a great point getting them and they’re too small and not being able to wear them at all. whereas a 37 id be able to wear no problem.. is a little heel slippage normal? I guess now I just search relentlessly for someone to post up a size 37 red gold bootie now.. ::waits an eternity::


----------



## Andiau

scivolare said:


> Ok, a bit excited. I first saw these back in 2008, but at the time was a poor college student and could never justify such expensive boots. But with my birthday around the corner, I've decided to treat myself, diving head first - I not only ordered the black leather with gold hw, but also was able to track down a heavily discounted pair of the gray/silver glitter ones in my size (well, half a size down, thanks to the feedback here)!
> 
> View attachment 4230846
> 
> 
> I was wondering how those of you who have the gray/silver glitter ones style them? (Or if you don't have them, but would like them - how you'd style them?) Bonus points for photos! I have lots of ideas for the black with gold hardware, but significantly less on the silver. But...I couldn't resist. I love shiny, and the grey/gold combo / mixed metals (plus they were 60 % off)



I feel like you can treat metallics especially silver as a neutral. I have a pair of silver sneakers and they go with everything. Obviously the Susanna’s are more ‘bling’ of course.


----------



## Andiau

Coyotedepiedra said:


> Alright ladies, i have read through this thread extensively and im still unsure on sizing.. more importantly so, if I wear them and they stretch out I can’t return them and I’m stuck with them I don’t like shoes that are too big or look to big. I typically wear a size 38 in free people, 37 in top shop and 37 in Rag n’ Bone. My foot isn’t super narrow but it is definitely not wide I have a high arch and wear an insole that lifts my foot up and back.
> 
> I’ve loved these boots for seven years now and im ready to upgrade. The 37 in python felt big but didnt have a 36.5 to try... the black and gold 36.5 felt way too small.. 37 felt fine.. but returned because i just dont wear black booties often.. at nordstrom the other night the SA highly suggested the 36.5 in the cloudy white, ill get those in the mail in the next couple days.. theres a 36.5 used red and gold online, and the red is what ive always absolutely loved but no refunds and im just not sure..
> 
> i totally love the burgundy floral but again, how much do they actually stretch width wise? The SA said i could have them stretched, how much can one actually stretch a boot out? Length wise theyre fine i think, but very snug at the heel in a 36.5,.. i didnt find this boot to be that comfortable but im hoping they wear in and get comfy.. these would be worn into the ground, so size down to a 36.5 or 7?
> I measured my foot with a ruler (hahahaha) and my left foot is 9.5” and right 9.75” with the widest part of my foot a little over 4” i think? I have boots that are more narrow than that and fit fine..
> so, please ladies, if anyone is out there, help me


 

I am 40.5 in Chloe Lauren, 41 in Valentino Rockstud boots, 40.5 in Charlotte Olympia kitty flats. I have a wider foot around the toe joints/ball of foot). I find the ankle slips but they are snug at the front. They stretched to be comfortable. The ankle slippage doesn’t cause any issues.  Hope that helps a little.


----------



## yamtaro

Coyotedepiedra said:


> You make a great point getting them and they’re too small and not being able to wear them at all. whereas a 37 id be able to wear no problem.. is a little heel slippage normal? I guess now I just search relentlessly for someone to post up a size 37 red gold bootie now.. ::waits an eternity::



Hi Coyotedepiedra, 

  I actually found the boots you're looking for (Red (Cherry syrup) with gold studs in size 37 on Mercari.  They're lightly used.  They've been listed on the site for a while so you can probably negotiate a better price.  

https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m59...TcSeUlvMZvnjEcftA6MaAhG3EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## rdgldy

yamtaro said:


> Hi Coyotedepiedra,
> 
> I actually found the boots you're looking for (Red (Cherry syrup) with gold studs in size 37 on Mercari.  They're lightly used.  They've been listed on the site for a while so you can probably negotiate a better price.
> 
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m59...TcSeUlvMZvnjEcftA6MaAhG3EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


There were two different reds, cherry syrup is darker and less bright than the original red they produced.


----------



## rdgldy

Coyotedepiedra said:


> Alright ladies, i have read through this thread extensively and im still unsure on sizing.. more importantly so, if I wear them and they stretch out I can’t return them and I’m stuck with them I don’t like shoes that are too big or look to big. I typically wear a size 38 in free people, 37 in top shop and 37 in Rag n’ Bone. My foot isn’t super narrow but it is definitely not wide I have a high arch and wear an insole that lifts my foot up and back.
> 
> I’ve loved these boots for seven years now and im ready to upgrade. The 37 in python felt big but didnt have a 36.5 to try... the black and gold 36.5 felt way too small.. 37 felt fine.. but returned because i just dont wear black booties often.. at nordstrom the other night the SA highly suggested the 36.5 in the cloudy white, ill get those in the mail in the next couple days.. theres a 36.5 used red and gold online, and the red is what ive always absolutely loved but no refunds and im just not sure..
> 
> i totally love the burgundy floral but again, how much do they actually stretch width wise? The SA said i could have them stretched, how much can one actually stretch a boot out? Length wise theyre fine i think, but very snug at the heel in a 36.5,.. i didnt find this boot to be that comfortable but im hoping they wear in and get comfy.. these would be worn into the ground, so size down to a 36.5 or 7?
> I measured my foot with a ruler (hahahaha) and my left foot is 9.5” and right 9.75” with the widest part of my foot a little over 4” i think? I have boots that are more narrow than that and fit fine..
> so, please ladies, if anyone is out there, help me


I’d agree to go with the 37.  You don’t want too tight, and you could always do a thicker sock.  I am a 39, average width foot and my Susanna size has been 38.5 for most of my pairs


----------



## speedovic

do the susanna boots ever go on sale? i've been lusting over them for so long but have a hard time dropping 1k€ on shoes since I tend to be kind of rough on them :/ (scuffs, creases, you name it)


----------



## rdgldy

speedovic said:


> do the susanna boots ever go on sale? i've been lusting over them for so long but have a hard time dropping 1k€ on shoes since I tend to be kind of rough on them :/ (scuffs, creases, you name it)


they do-you have to keep checking websites, especially seasonal colors.  You will almost never find black on sale.


----------



## yamtaro

rdgldy said:


> There were two different reds, cherry syrup is darker and less bright than the original red they produced.




Oh, you're absolutely right about the shades of red. That's good to know. Thank you


----------



## rieestyle

ladies, I just found out chloe susanna boots of all color are on sale at Ssense!!! the black and gold one are $1021 with no taxes and there are still plenty of sizes available! 
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/chloe/black-and-gold-susanna-boots/2924808


----------



## ceedoan

speedovic said:


> do the susanna boots ever go on sale? i've been lusting over them for so long but have a hard time dropping 1k€ on shoes since I tend to be kind of rough on them :/ (scuffs, creases, you name it)



They do!!! seasonal colors all the time. I had been checking for the black leather ones and the chloe gods finally answered my prayers LOL found them on farfetch (came from a large boutique in Paris) for 50% off this past June. There was both black & gold studs and black & silver studs. I’d been looking for years for the black leather ones on sale and it was the best price id ever seen them!! After ****** they ended up being around $760 USD. keep checking Farfetch!! They have extra 20% all sale items right now and chloe is included!!


----------



## missava

ceedoan said:


> They do!!! seasonal colors all the time. I had been checking for the black leather ones and the chloe gods finally answered my prayers LOL found them on farfetch (came from a large boutique in Paris) for 50% off this past June. There was both black & gold studs and black & silver studs. I’d been looking for years for the black leather ones on sale and it was the best price id ever seen them!! After ****** they ended up being around $760 USD. keep checking Farfetch!! They have extra 20% all sale items right now and chloe is included!!


MyTeresa have 30% off the Maple brown Susannas.  I have just snaffled the last 37.5 pair.


----------



## rdgldy

missava said:


> MyTeresa have 30% off the Maple brown Susannas.  I have just snaffled the last 37.5 pair.


love this color!


----------



## Havanese 28

I can’t decide which combo to choose....mild beige or black, both with Gold studs.  Advice?  Thanks!


----------



## scivolare

Havanese 28 said:


> I can’t decide which combo to choose....mild beige or black, both with Gold studs.  Advice?  Thanks!


I looooove the black with gold studs. So versatile! The beige are nice too, but not quite as seasonless.


----------



## Havanese 28

scivolare said:


> I looooove the black with gold studs. So versatile! The beige are nice too, but not quite as seasonless.


Thank you for sharing your thoughts!  The black are my preference, but I have so many warm tones in my wardrobe, I was thinking something other than black.  The black with gold ,however, are so timeless and gorgeous, and  I know I’d wear them more.


----------



## Croissant

Does anyone have the Susanna boots in color 667 (Gipsy Red) Mine have a 0317 date so I’m guessing this was a color that came out for Fall 2017 but I’m not positive. I would like to discuss the particulars about styling this color! It’s not the classic true red Chloe has produced; instead it is a variation on red that has warm undertones. Best description of the color is that it is like a bright red that has faded a bit out in the sun...Does anyone own this same pair or have you seen them in person? Thanks!!

View attachment 4295815


----------



## scivolare

Croissant said:


> Does anyone have the Susanna boots in color 667 (Gipsy Red) Mine have a 0317 date so I’m guessing this was a color that came out for Fall 2017 but I’m not positive. I would like to discuss the particulars about styling this color! It’s not the classic true red Chloe has produced; instead it is a variation on red that has warm undertones. Best description of the color is that it is like a bright red that has faded a bit out in the sun...Does anyone own this same pair or have you seen them in person? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 4295815
> View attachment 4295812


I don’t know if you’ve done this yet, but when I got my silver Susanna’s, I took a deep dive into the chloesusanna hashtag on Instagram. I just did the same exercise but looking for stylings with red Susanna’s (not an exact match on the red, but I think the ideas are the same). Looks like neutrals, blue jeans, and red should be your friend!


----------



## Croissant

thank you for your help and effort! I have searched but it’s hard to tell what’s what in the pics. I have hardly seen this color discussed online or seen it anywhere- I am so curious about who else has it and how they wear it. Each red is so different and has its own way of being styled. There must be someone else out there with this color! The latest Chloe item using this color is a pair of sneakers with gipsy red as it’s base. But I want to see the Susanna’s in full gipsy! Surely I can’t be the only one with a pair!  




scivolare said:


> I don’t know if you’ve done this yet, but when I got my silver Susanna’s, I took a deep dive into the chloesusanna hashtag on Instagram. I just did the same exercise but looking for stylings with red Susanna’s (not an exact match on the red, but I think the ideas are the same). Looks like neutrals, blue jeans, and red should be your friend!
> 
> View attachment 4296050
> View attachment 4296051
> View attachment 4296052
> View attachment 4296053
> View attachment 4296054
> View attachment 4296055
> View attachment 4296056
> View attachment 4296057
> View attachment 4296058
> View attachment 4296059


----------



## hotmama

So is it Susanna or Suzanna? I just got the black with gunmetal studs at Neiman’s. I originally bought the 38.5 then ended up exchanging for 38. I haven’t worn them yet.


----------



## Tinder

hotmama said:


> View attachment 4315064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is it Susanna or Suzanna? I just got the black with gunmetal studs at Neiman’s. I originally bought the 38.5 then ended up exchanging for 38. I haven’t worn them yet.



Those are beautiful! Making me wanna add this one to my collection too! I thought they were Susanna but it may be both. 
Enjoy them! They are super comfy and versatile and every time I wear them I literally get at least 5 compliments a day! [emoji813]️


----------



## hotmama

hotmama said:


> View attachment 4315064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is it Susanna or Suzanna? I just got the black with gunmetal studs at Neiman’s. I originally bought the 38.5 then ended up exchanging for 38. I haven’t worn them yet.


I wore today all day. Pretty comfortable except in the top of my foot. I’m pretty disappointed though after one wear the sole is lifting. I already contacted my SA at Neiman’s. I don’t think this should happen after wearing one day. Going in Tuesday for him to look at.?


----------



## meowmix318

hotmama said:


> View attachment 4315665
> 
> I wore today all day. Pretty comfortable except in the top of my foot. I’m pretty disappointed though after one wear the sole is lifting. I already contacted my SA at Neiman’s. I don’t think this should happen after wearing one day. Going in Tuesday for him to look at.?


That hasn't happened to me and I've had my shoes for more than a year. I don't wear it regularly but I haven't had that happen


----------



## Manolos21

Hi! I'm heading to Ireland/Germany this month and was wondering if the prices are cheaper in the EU when factoring the VAT refund (compared to the US). Does anyone have experience with this? Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

scivolare said:


> I don’t know if you’ve done this yet, but when I got my silver Susanna’s, I took a deep dive into the chloesusanna hashtag on Instagram. I just did the same exercise but looking for stylings with red Susanna’s (not an exact match on the red, but I think the ideas are the same). Looks like neutrals, blue jeans, and red should be your friend!
> 
> View attachment 4296050
> View attachment 4296051
> View attachment 4296052
> View attachment 4296053
> View attachment 4296054
> View attachment 4296055
> View attachment 4296056
> View attachment 4296057
> View attachment 4296058
> View attachment 4296059


some gorgeous pairings!!


----------



## rdgldy

hotmama said:


> View attachment 4315064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is it Susanna or Suzanna? I just got the black with gunmetal studs at Neiman’s. I originally bought the 38.5 then ended up exchanging for 38. I haven’t worn them yet.


love the gunmetal hardware!!


----------



## rdgldy

hotmama said:


> View attachment 4315665
> 
> I wore today all day. Pretty comfortable except in the top of my foot. I’m pretty disappointed though after one wear the sole is lifting. I already contacted my SA at Neiman’s. I don’t think this should happen after wearing one day. Going in Tuesday for him to look at.?


I have never seen this happen-hope they took care of it!


----------



## rdgldy

Manolos21 said:


> Hi! I'm heading to Ireland/Germany this month and was wondering if the prices are cheaper in the EU when factoring the VAT refund (compared to the US). Does anyone have experience with this? Thanks!


They should be cheaper-I have purchased several pair overseas and saved money.


----------



## rdgldy

Plum with gold-I love this combination!


----------



## scivolare

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 4368747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plum with gold-I love this combination!


LOVE this combination!


----------



## rdgldy

scivolare said:


> LOVE this combination!


thanks!!!


----------



## Misstake7198

Just got a second pair! Fantastic color Lught Cachmere from Italist. The color in real life has some pink in it which my phone cannot show.


----------



## rdgldy

Love them!!


----------



## Kmora

These are included in the MyTheresa private sale with 30% discount.



So I couldn’t resist. My most expensive shoes ever - even with the discount. And my husband thinks I am offically crazy by now


----------



## scivolare

I bought these (grey glitter) about 6 months ago on major sale and have worn them maybe 3 times (so far with dresses). I love wearing the black ones, which are also 1/2 size bigger. These aren’t too small but are on the snugger side (the leather is super supple though so it doesn’t hurt or anything like that). Thoughts?


----------



## rdgldy

scivolare said:


> I bought these (grey glitter) about 6 months ago on major sale and have worn them maybe 3 times (so far with dresses). I love wearing the black ones, which are also 1/2 size bigger. These aren’t too small but are on the snugger side (the leather is super supple though so it doesn’t hurt or anything like that). Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4445220
> View attachment 4445221
> View attachment 4445222


Try stretching them with a pair of thick socks?


----------



## scivolare

rdgldy said:


> Try stretching them with a pair of thick socks?


Yes! Just wondering how they look?


----------



## EmmaPeel

Hello Chloé experts

do you know how many different hardware colors exist for the Susanna boots?

NAP has them on sale in a gorgeous light brown leather (Maple Brown) and the description says the studs are golden but it looks like silver on the picture.

I already called the customer service and they told me that Maple Brown/gold is the information provided by Chloé for this article no. and maybe it is light gold.

I have never seen any Susanna boots with light gold hardware. Did you?

Also the description says they run true to size which I find a bit irritating also.


----------



## cinnabom

Finally bought the black with gold hardware. So excited for them to arrive! I kinda went a little crazy this month with shoes, and it's only the beginning of June.


----------



## rdgldy

EmmaPeel said:


> Hello Chloé experts
> 
> do you know how many different hardware colors exist for the Susanna boots?
> 
> NAP has them on sale in a gorgeous light brown leather (Maple Brown) and the description says the studs are golden but it looks like silver on the picture.
> 
> I already called the customer service and they told me that Maple Brown/gold is the information provided by Chloé for this article no. and maybe it is light gold.
> 
> I have never seen any Susanna boots with light gold hardware. Did you?
> 
> Also the description says they run true to size which I find a bit irritating also.


Do you have a picture? I didn’t see them on NAPs site.


----------



## EmmaPeel

rdgldy said:


> Do you have a picture? I didn’t see them on NAPs site.


These are the boots:

https://www.net-a-porter.com/DE/de/product/1059317


----------



## rdgldy

EmmaPeel said:


> These are the boots:
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/DE/de/product/1059317


they look like silver hardware to me.


----------



## EmmaPeel

rdgldy said:


> they look like silver hardware to me.


Thanks for your opinion. Yes, that’s what I thought but the customer service said they have the information it is (light?) gold. 

Anyway... I ordered them in size 38,5 (normally wearing a 39 to 39,5) just to have a look by myself. As returns are free for NAP there is no risk for me.


----------



## rdgldy

EmmaPeel said:


> Thanks for your opinion. Yes, that’s what I thought but the customer service said they have the information it is (light?) gold.
> 
> Anyway... I ordered them in size 38,5 (normally wearing a 39 to 39,5) just to have a look by myself. As returns are free for NAP there is no risk for me.


good luck!!  These are a steal too!


----------



## Darina Angelova

EmmaPeel said:


> Hello Chloé experts
> 
> do you know how many different hardware colors exist for the Susanna boots?
> 
> NAP has them on sale in a gorgeous light brown leather (Maple Brown) and the description says the studs are golden but it looks like silver on the picture.
> 
> I already called the customer service and they told me that Maple Brown/gold is the information provided by Chloé for this article no. and maybe it is light gold.
> 
> I have never seen any Susanna boots with light gold hardware. Did you?
> 
> Also the description says they run true to size which I find a bit irritating also.



I will be EXTREMELY surprised if there are any other colours but gold and silver. The gold is a somewhat "aged" yellow gold. Thank you for the "heads up" I just ordered the snake-effect from NAP 40% off and I will wear them with everything, no one can stop me, lol.
edit: I truly believe they are true to size. I prefer a snug fit, so I get them - TRUE TO SIZE. I'm a 38.5 in Chanel, 38 in Dior and 38 in Chloe.


----------



## EmmaPeel

Darina Angelova said:


> I will be EXTREMELY surprised if there are any other colours but gold and silver. The gold is a somewhat "aged" yellow gold. Thank you for the "heads up" I just ordered the snake-effect from NAP 40% off and I will wear them with everything, no one can stop me, lol.
> edit: I truly believe they are true to size. I prefer a snug fit, so I get them - TRUE TO SIZE. I'm a 38.5 in Chanel, 38 in Dior and 38 in Chloe.


Thank you for your input.

I cancelled my order today as I found a pair of Susannas in Reef Shell/Gold. No 50% off but 40% which is still a very good deal.

I am pretty sure the hardware would turn out to be silver on the NAP Susannas so it made no sense for me to wait for them.


----------



## rdgldy

EmmaPeel said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> I cancelled my order today as I found a pair of Susannas in Reef Shell/Gold. No 50% off but 40% which is still a very good deal.
> 
> I am pretty sure the hardware would turn out to be silver on the NAP Susannas so it made no sense for me to wait for them.


I did order the maple on the NAP UK site.  They were hugely discounted.  I couldn’t help myself. I sized down as I always do in Susannas.  38.5.  I am a 9.


----------



## EmmaPeel

rdgldy said:


> I did order the maple on the NAP UK site.  They were hugely discounted.  I couldn’t help myself. I sized down as I always do in Susannas.  38.5.  I am a 9.


Maybe you got the pair I cancelled ^^

Can you let me know the color of the HW when they‘ve arrived?


----------



## rdgldy

EmmaPeel said:


> Maybe you got the pair I cancelled ^^
> 
> Can you let me know the color of the HW when they‘ve arrived?


absolutely!


----------



## EmmaPeel

My Susannas arrived and they are so beautiful!

Lenghthwise the 38,5 is perfect maybe a 38 still would have been fine for me.
The only thing I am worried about is the width. They are really narrow and tight.

It is very hot here today and I have been walking a lot before trying on the Chloé boots so this may be a factor.

Are there any longterm experiences about stretching of the Susannas?

You can see the the dents of my toes in the leather. Did anybody experience the same? Got it worse over time or better?


----------



## Darina Angelova

Congrats, girl! They are so pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## EmmaPeel

Darina Angelova said:


> Congrats, girl! They are so pretty! Enjoy!


Thank you dear!

I am so curious about your snake print boots. Hopefully you will post some pics after arrival!


----------



## EmmaPeel

Two hours ago I got a notification that a pair of black Susannas with gold hardware in size 39 are available again. Summer sale, 30% off!

Guess what? I ordered them so I can compare the color and the sizes and I just received the shipping note with ETA planned for tomorrow! 

This is so hilarious... I can already see myself debating about keeping both. My bank account is sending prayers to them being too large.


----------



## rdgldy

EmmaPeel said:


> View attachment 4461393
> View attachment 4461394
> View attachment 4461395
> 
> 
> My Susannas arrived and they are so beautiful!
> 
> Lenghthwise the 38,5 is perfect maybe a 38 still would have been fine for me.
> The only thing I am worried about is the width. They are really narrow and tight.
> 
> It is very hot here today and I have been walking a lot before trying on the Chloé boots so this may be a factor.
> 
> Are there any longterm experiences about stretching of the Susannas?
> 
> You can see the the dents of my toes in the leather. Did anybody experience the same? Got it worse over time or better?


Try wearing thick socks in them for while. That should stretch them a bit.


----------



## EmmaPeel

The black ones arrived today and they are gorgeous!

Size 39 is obviously larger and not that tight. There is no sliding but if they stretch a bit with wearing maybe they could turn out to be a bit loose.

At the moment the 39 feels a little more comfortable compared to size 38.5.

But as the black ones are more of an autumnal or winter piece I could wear them with thicker socks or an insole.

Obviously I am a size 38 3/4 in these boots. 

What bothers me the most is that the ID card of the shoes is missing. Although I got them on sale they are still very expensive and I am not sure if this is a reason for me to return them.

I have already contacted the customer service and hopefully they will answer me on Monday.


----------



## rdgldy

EmmaPeel said:


> Two hours ago I got a notification that a pair of black Susannas with gold hardware in size 39 are available again. Summer sale, 30% off!
> 
> Guess what? I ordered them so I can compare the color and the sizes and I just received the shipping note with ETA planned for tomorrow!
> 
> This is so hilarious... I can already see myself debating about keeping both. My bank account is sending prayers to them being too large.


Black with gold are a necessity


EmmaPeel said:


> View attachment 4462511
> View attachment 4462512
> 
> 
> The black ones arrived today and they are gorgeous!
> 
> Size 39 is obviously larger and not that tight. There is no sliding but if they stretch a bit with wearing maybe they could turn out to be a bit loose.
> 
> At the moment the 39 feels a little more comfortable compared to size 38.5.
> 
> But as the black ones are more of an autumnal or winter piece I could wear them with thicker socks or an insole.
> 
> Obviously I am a size 38 3/4 in these boots.
> 
> What bothers me the most is that the ID card of the shoes is missing. Although I got them on sale they are still very expensive and I am not sure if this is a reason for me to return them.
> 
> I have already contacted the customer service and hopefully they will answer me on Monday.


Do you have the box and they’re authentic? I honestly wouldn’t worry.  I currently have 8 pair and don’t have ID cards.  I have sold a few pair and it was never an issue.
   I just checked my sizes-half are 38..5 and half are 39.  Both fit fine-I think we’re about the same size.


----------



## EmmaPeel

rdgldy said:


> Do you have the box and they’re authentic? I honestly wouldn’t worry.  I currently have 8 pair and don’t have ID cards.  I have sold a few pair and it was never an issue.
> I just checked my sizes-half are 38..5 and half are 39.  Both fit fine-I think we’re about the same size.



Thank you for your opinion.

I have no doubt they are authentic. I‘ve bought them from Fashionette and had never any bad experience in the past.
I have the box and the dustbags and compared everything with the reef shell pair I received yesterday. No difference despite color and size.

Our sizing seems to be the same, oh yes. 

As you have so many pairs: what was your experience regarding stretching over time?

Did the 38.5 feel tight at the beginning?

I tried nudes on again today and it is still a snug fit but much better than yesterday. Maybe I was right and swollen feet at the end of a very hot day made it worse.

At the moment I could were the 38.5 with nylon socks and the 39 with sneaker socks comfortably.


----------



## rdgldy

EmmaPeel said:


> View attachment 4462626
> View attachment 4462627
> View attachment 4462628
> View attachment 4462629
> 
> 
> Thank you for your opinion.
> 
> I have no doubt they are authentic. I‘ve bought them from Fashionette and had never any bad experience in the past.
> I have the box and the dustbags and compared everything with the reef shell pair I received yesterday. No difference despite color and size.
> 
> Our sizing seems to be the same, oh yes.
> 
> As you have so many pairs: what was your experience regarding stretching over time?
> 
> Did the 38.5 feel tight at the beginning?
> 
> I tried nudes on again today and it is still a snug fit but much better than yesterday. Maybe I was right and swollen feet at the end of a very hot day made it worse.
> 
> At the moment I could were the 38.5 with nylon socks and the 39 with sneaker socks comfortably.


They absolutely will stretch.   The leather is pretty soft and giving.  You will be fine!


----------



## EmmaPeel

I wore my nude Susannas today for the first time asking myself why I haven’t bought them years ago!

They are so pretty! In the past I thought they are way too extraordinary for me but although they look that special they are very clean and classy. Does this make sense? 

Literally I could pick the most boring piece of clothing out of my closet and combined with the Susannas it would be elevated instantly to an outfit.

I totally understand why these shoes are still around after 11 years. They look like a trend piece but they are beautiful classics. 

Btw: the beige pair still sits tight but after just 30 minutes walking they already seem to stretch a bit.


----------



## rdgldy

EmmaPeel said:


> I wore my nude Susannas today for the first time asking myself why I haven’t bought them years ago!
> 
> They are so pretty! In the past I thought they are way too extraordinary for me but although they look that special they are very clean and classy. Does this make sense?
> 
> Literally I could pick the most boring piece of clothing out of my closet and combined with the Susannas it would be elevated instantly to an outfit.
> 
> I totally understand why these shoes are still around after 11 years. They look like a trend piece but they are beautiful classics.
> 
> Btw: the beige pair still sits tight but after just 30 minutes walking they already seem to stretch a bit.


I stretched the brown maple with thick socks and they’re perfect  now.  Hardware is actually gold, and they were under $500.  Crazy deal.


----------



## EmmaPeel

Really? Gold? 

I am such an idiot! 

Enjoy your new boots, they are beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

EmmaPeel said:


> Really? Gold?
> 
> I am such an idiot!
> 
> Enjoy your new boots, they are beautiful!


 see if they still have any !!!


----------



## Darina Angelova

Sorry for the delay, I left this important job for the WE. Luckily I went a half size up. 38.5. They are a perfect fit. I can slip them on and off without unzipping. A half size down and I would have have blister on my right pinkie. No, thank you.
They are lovely! They may just be the most versatile shoes I own. When I first opened the box I thought: "Oh, this is... eccentric..." (I don't have anything snake print or animal print.) Now I love them and I know I will wear them to death. They can offset any "good girl" outfit. Perfect.


----------



## Liisa

I'm joining the club, black gold ones are now on mytheresa.com -30% sale and with a code I got -10% more!


----------



## Darina Angelova

Liisa said:


> I'm joining the club, black gold ones are now on mytheresa.com -30% sale and with a code I got -10% more!


Are you in the US? In Europe, I don't see the same thing;(


----------



## meeh16

Debating if I should keep this pair or not.


----------



## Liisa

Darina Angelova said:


> Are you in the US? In Europe, I don't see the same thing;(


I'm also European!


----------



## MsShooz

Echoing what so many have said here before: Chloe Susannas are HUGE. 
I'm a 37.5 in all shoes (Gucci, Miu Miu, Grenson, YSL, Church's, Chanel, Manolos, See by Chloe etc etc) except Louboutin, Isabel Marant, Rag & Bone and APC, when I'm a 38, and Acne, where I'm a 37. I can always buy shoes online on that basis without trying them on, safe in the knowledge they'll fit. These are a whole other story. Having sent two pairs back to Net-a-Porter (who say in the description that they fit true to size - this is crazy), I gave up and went to Liberty to try them on. I ended up with a 36.5, which fitted perfectly and stretched comfortably and quickly. I haven't worn shoes in this size since I was a child. It's crazy. Save yourself the pain of sending back repeatedly - don't even bother trying in your usual size.



_What colour boots do you have? BLACK WITH GOLD STUDS._
_Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)? 2019._
_Where did you buy yours? LIBERTY LONDON._
_Do you find they run TTS? THEY ARE HUGE. _
_Did you size down/up? TOOK A WHOLE SIZE DOWN._
_Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? YES, COMFORTABLY RATHER THAN EXCESSIVELY._
_Do you require insoles/heel grips? NO._
_If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most?_
_What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering? 5,3", PETITE BUILD. YES, THEY'RE FLATTERING, BUT NOT AS LEG FLATTERING AS SAY, ACNE PISTOLS._
_What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE. THEY LOOK GREAT WITH MAXI DRESSES, JEANS, SHORTS, MINIS, SLOPPY SWEATERS AND TIGHTS. I THINK THE ONLY THING THEY DON'T LOOK GREAT WITH IS MIDI LENGTH DRESSES AND SKIRTS. _


----------



## scivolare

MsShooz said:


> Echoing what so many have said here before: Chloe Susannas are HUGE.
> I'm a 37.5 in all shoes (Gucci, Miu Miu, Grenson, YSL, Church's, Chanel, Manolos, See by Chloe etc etc) except Louboutin, Isabel Marant, Rag & Bone and APC, when I'm a 38, and Acne, where I'm a 37. I can always buy shoes online on that basis without trying them on, safe in the knowledge they'll fit. These are a whole other story. Having sent two pairs back to Net-a-Porter (who say in the description that they fit true to size - this is crazy), I gave up and went to Liberty to try them on. I ended up with a 36.5, which fitted perfectly and stretched comfortably and quickly. I haven't worn shoes in this size since I was a child. It's crazy. Save yourself the pain of sending back repeatedly - don't even bother trying in your usual size.
> 
> 
> 
> _What colour boots do you have? BLACK WITH GOLD STUDS._
> _Which year are they from (i.e. original Susan's from 2008 in lambskin or reissued Susanna's from 2011/2012 in calf leather)? 2019._
> _Where did you buy yours? LIBERTY LONDON._
> _Do you find they run TTS? THEY ARE HUGE. _
> _Did you size down/up? TOOK A WHOLE SIZE DOWN._
> _Have your boots stretched since you first bought them? YES, COMFORTABLY RATHER THAN EXCESSIVELY._
> _Do you require insoles/heel grips? NO._
> _If you have them in different colours, which are your favourites and/or which colour do you wear most?_
> _What is your height/build? Do you find them flattering? 5,3", PETITE BUILD. YES, THEY'RE FLATTERING, BUT NOT AS LEG FLATTERING AS SAY, ACNE PISTOLS._
> _What do you wear yours with? Please feel free to post pictures of your outfit in this Chloe Susan/Susanna outfit thread HERE. THEY LOOK GREAT WITH MAXI DRESSES, JEANS, SHORTS, MINIS, SLOPPY SWEATERS AND TIGHTS. I THINK THE ONLY THING THEY DON'T LOOK GREAT WITH IS MIDI LENGTH DRESSES AND SKIRTS. _



I have to disagree. I'm a true 37 in EVERYTHING that is TTS, and I find the 37s in the Susannas are by far the best fit. I have a size 36.5 that I make work, but they are noticeabley on the tight side, so I wear them for shorter excursions.


----------



## LittleMyMoomin

I have the Givenchy Prue studded boots, I’m usually a UK size 5 or a 38, with very slightly wide feet but had to size down to 37. 

I’m wondering whether I need to do the same with the Susanna’s - does anyone have both, and could advise how the sizing compares please?


----------



## LittleMyMoomin

Decided to make a detour to New Bond Street to try some on later today...


----------



## l.ch.

LittleMyMoomin said:


> Decided to make a detour to New Bond Street to try some on later today...


I’m sure you will walk out with a pair! They are just amazing!


----------



## LittleMyMoomin

l.ch. said:


> I’m sure you will walk out with a pair! They are just amazing!


And I did! I got this lovely pair in a size 37! They’re a little snug at the moment, but the 37.5 was definitely too big. I love them


----------



## l.ch.

LittleMyMoomin said:


> And I did! I got this lovely pair in a size 37! They’re a little snug at the moment, but the 37.5 was definitely too big. I love them


You can’t go wrong with the classic black with gold! Enjoy them, they are beautiful!


----------



## JoeyLouis

Just got a pair of these in black with gold studs. Wanted them years ago, but they didn’t have my size and then I forgot about them. Lol. They are so beautiful! I normally like shoes with clean lines and simple design, but for some reason am totally drawn to these.

I was wondering if you guys add anything to the sole before wearing them or just wear them as-is.  I am on the fence about it. Thank you.


----------



## rdgldy

I leave mine as is.


----------



## cali_girl

Does anyone have both black with silver and black gunmetal? Do you wear one more than the other?  Can’t decide. Thanks!!


----------



## rdgldy

cali_girl said:


> Does anyone have both black with silver and black gunmetal? Do you wear one more than the other?  Can’t decide. Thanks!!


I do have both, and wear the black/silver more.  I prefer the contrast on that pair.


----------



## cali_girl

Thanks!  Appreciate the help.


----------



## daevy

Hi all!
I know this has been discussed ad nauseam here, and that the general consensus seems to be to size down at least a half size down (with some exceptions - size a whole size down, stay true to size, etc). I also know that it would be ideal to go and try on or order multiple sizes - but the first option is not really an option (nowhere near me carries any of my possible sizes), and I would honestly rather not have to deal with the hassle of the second option, if at all possible.

Would you say that this year's Susannas still warrant the sizing down advice? 
My feet are a bit finicky in the sense that they veer a bit to the flat side, so they tend to splay a bit and thus widen on the front - they aren't really wide, but they need space on the toe box, I find, and that's usually why I'm scared of sizing down.

I'd say I'm a 6.5 but will normally take a 7/37 in boots. Here are few examples I can think of shoes that fit me well or not so well... I take a 6.5 in Stuart Weitzman; a 37 in Golden Goose sneakers (though I would be definitely a 36.5 if they made it); I had a pair LV desert boots in a 37 which were a bit too narrow for my feet so I sold them; I also own a pair of Rag & Bone Walker boots in a 37 that would be a better fit in a 36.5 to be honest. Lol. I find the science of shoe fitting a hard one, obviously. 
Anyway, any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## JoeyLouis

daevy said:


> Hi all!
> I know this has been discussed ad nauseam here, and that the general consensus seems to be to size down at least a half size down (with some exceptions - size a whole size down, stay true to size, etc). I also know that it would be ideal to go and try on or order multiple sizes - but the first option is not really an option (nowhere near me carries any of my possible sizes), and I would honestly rather not have to deal with the hassle of the second option, if at all possible.
> 
> Would you say that this year's Susannas still warrant the sizing down advice?
> My feet are a bit finicky in the sense that they veer a bit to the flat side, so they tend to splay a bit and thus widen on the front - they aren't really wide, but they need space on the toe box, I find, and that's usually why I'm scared of sizing down.
> 
> I'd say I'm a 6.5 but will normally take a 7/37 in boots. Here are few examples I can think of shoes that fit me well or not so well... I take a 6.5 in Stuart Weitzman; a 37 in Golden Goose sneakers (though I would be definitely a 36.5 if they made it); I had a pair LV desert boots in a 37 which were a bit too narrow for my feet so I sold them; I also own a pair of Rag & Bone Walker boots in a 37 that would be a better fit in a 36.5 to be honest. Lol. I find the science of shoe fitting a hard one, obviously.
> Anyway, any help would be appreciated! Thanks!



I have narrow heels and avg feet (not wide), and I found the toe box and length to be less generous but the heel is wide. I normally wear 35 or 35.5 and I got 35 in them. Heel still pretty wide. I would probably size down bc you don’t want your heel to slip out.


----------



## daevy

JoeyLouis said:


> I have narrow heels and avg feet (not wide), and I found the toe box and length to be less generous but the heel is wide. I normally wear 35 or 35.5 and I got 35 in them. Heel still pretty wide. I would probably size down bc you don’t want your heel to slip out.


Thank you for replying!
Hm, the heel is wide? That's... unique, i guess. 
I went to my local Nordstrom to see if they had any of my possible sizes available and the only size left in store was a 39.5, so no dice... Oh well. I might just stay as an admirer, after all. 
Thanks again!


----------



## JoeyLouis

daevy said:


> Thank you for replying!
> Hm, the heel is wide? That's... unique, i guess.
> I went to my local Nordstrom to see if they had any of my possible sizes available and the only size left in store was a 39.5, so no dice... Oh well. I might just stay as an admirer, after all.
> Thanks again!


I bought mine on Selfridges and saved like $550. They ship to US and have free returns.


----------



## daevy

JoeyLouis said:


> I bought mine on Selfridges and saved like $550. They ship to US and have free returns.


Thanks for the tip! I think I checked there, but they were out of most sizes... will take another look.


----------



## Kdlilis

Hello! New here!
After reading this long thread I still have no idea what size to buy. I don’t own a lot of designer shoes.
I wear 38 Isabel Marant Dicker, 37 Golden Goose Superstar (but 37,5 would be perfect fit on GG Superstar) and 37 Closed ankle booties. 
I have very narrow ankles but my toes are bit wide.

I want to order them from MyTheresa, are they easy to return through this site? (from Belgium)

And last question: I’ve wanted the Chloe susanna boots for years but too pricey. I finally can afford them but are they still really worth investing now?


----------



## rdgldy

My latest pair, these were sale shoes a few months back, color is maple.  Interesting color, has an olive tinge to it.


----------



## rdgldy

Kdlilis said:


> Hello! New here!
> After reading this long thread I still have no idea what size to buy. I don’t own a lot of designer shoes.
> I wear 38 Isabel Marant Dicker, 37 Golden Goose Superstar (but 37,5 would be perfect fit on GG Superstar) and 37 Closed ankle booties.
> I have very narrow ankles but my toes are bit wide.
> 
> I want to order them from MyTheresa, are they easy to return through this site? (from Belgium)
> 
> And last question: I’ve wanted the Chloe susanna boots for years but too pricey. I finally can afford them but are they still really worth investing now?


Really don’t have an answer for you but I am a US9 and can wear 38.5 or 39 in these.


----------



## Kdlilis

@rdgldy Yes, after reading the topic I became more confused on the size. As every foot is different you can't be sure even if somebody had the same size.
I also mailed with MyTheresa and they suggested to take one size down. And they are easy on returns.

So, I just ordered my first pair! (size 37)
I decided to go for black with silver studs. I also really like the black with gunmetal studs (my style is somewhat 'less is more'), but I think the silver studs make the shoes more special.

I hope I will receive them very soon and that they will fit me!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## rdgldy

Kdlilis said:


> @rdgldy Yes, after reading the topic I became more confused on the size. As every foot is different you can't be sure even if somebody had the same size.
> I also mailed with MyTheresa and they suggested to take one size down. And they are easy on returns.
> 
> So, I just ordered my first pair! (size 37)
> I decided to go for black with silver studs. I also really like the black with gunmetal studs (my style is somewhat 'less is more'), but I think the silver studs make the shoes more special.
> 
> I hope I will receive them very soon and that they will fit me!! Fingers crossed!


Good luck!!  You made a great choice.


----------



## Kdlilis

Kdlilis said:


> @rdgldy Yes, after reading the topic I became more confused on the size. As every foot is different you can't be sure even if somebody had the same size.
> I also mailed with MyTheresa and they suggested to take one size down. And they are easy on returns.
> 
> So, I just ordered my first pair! (size 37)
> I decided to go for black with silver studs. I also really like the black with gunmetal studs (my style is somewhat 'less is more'), but I think the silver studs make the shoes more special.
> 
> I hope I will receive them very soon and that they will fit me!! Fingers crossed!



For anyone still searching for the right size. I ordered the 37 (my normal size is 37,5-38 (more 38), wide feet and small ankle). I received the 37. After the first fitting I thought to exchange for 37,5 but I tried them on several times and they do stretch! My ankles are really small, so they are very loose right now on the ankle-department (I just started to wear them 2 hours). The shoe is still narrow on one side (my bigger foot) but by wearing it, I feel the shoe is stretching to the shape of my foot.
If I had exchanged for 37,5 my ankles wouldn’t have any grip.

aaah, so glad I decided to order them and waited to return them for the bigger size!


----------



## rdgldy

Kdlilis said:


> For anyone still searching for the right size. I ordered the 37 (my normal size is 37,5-38 (more 38), wide feet and small ankle). I received the 37. After the first fitting I thought to exchange for 37,5 but I tried them on several times and they do stretch! My ankles are really small, so they are very loose right now on the ankle-department (I just started to wear them 2 hours). The shoe is still narrow on one side (my bigger foot) but by wearing it, I feel the shoe is stretching to the shape of my foot.
> If I had exchanged for 37,5 my ankles wouldn’t have any grip.
> 
> aaah, so glad I decided to order them and waited to return them for the bigger size!


You can also try wearing a thick sock in the tighter boot to stretch it a bit.


----------



## BellaV

I finally got my first pair in a size 37, black with gold studs and they are divine!!! I bought online and went for the 37 (I am a 37 in GG Superstar, 36 in Common Projects, a 36.5 in Stuart weitzman and Jimmy Choo and bizarrely a 37-37.5 in Christian Louboutin). I thought they might be narrow if I sized down and they are a perfect fit thankfully! Hopefully that helps anyone that’s also torn about sizing!!


----------



## Laurie C

rdgldy said:


> Really don’t have an answer for you but I am a US9 and can wear 38.5 or 39 in these.


Guys I need help Opions on these boots - especially the color !!! HELP


----------



## rdgldy

Laurie C said:


> Guys I need help Opions on these boots - especially the color !!! HELP


I personally prefer a solid color leather as the boots are already pretty ornate.


----------



## Laurie C

I was going to ask that same thing! Received my order from net-a-porter and I swear they don’t look right. I was so scared I sent them back. So disappointed! I will post pictures it’s the back part of Shie the stich looked off like not finish! Help what do you think??


----------



## rdgldy

Laurie C said:


> I was going to ask that same thing! Received my order from net-a-porter and I swear they don’t look right. I was so scared I sent them back. So disappointed! I will post pictures it’s the back part of Shie the stich looked off like not finish! Help what do you think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602269
> View attachment 4602270


Hard to tell from your picture.


----------



## JoeyLouis

Finally wore my boots out. Do your buckles click a lot? It sounds like I’m wearing some jingle bells like Santa!!!


----------



## styleformiles

hi everyone! i posted this to authenticate this chloe, but thought this might be a better place to ask whether people think these are authentic? went to my local chloe and am definitely a size 35. thank you! 

https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-sus...-size-eu-35-approx-us-5-regular-m-b/26433713/


----------



## rdgldy

styleformiles said:


> hi everyone! i posted this to authenticate this chloe, but thought this might be a better place to ask whether people think these are authentic? went to my local chloe and am definitely a size 35. thank you!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-sus...-size-eu-35-approx-us-5-regular-m-b/26433713/


There is a shoe authentication  thread. Sorry I can’t link from my phone.


----------



## cocopuff

JoeyLouis said:


> Finally wore my boots out. Do your buckles click a lot? It sounds like I’m wearing some jingle bells like Santa!!!



Yes.. and it is the only con for me for this pair of shoes


----------



## Dannixtaylor

Hi everyone!!

Just got my first pair of Chloe Susanna boots black with gold studs. Went down half a size from my usual. I bought them from Mytheresa and one of the zips keeps coming apart when i do the boot up so I have to re-attach it every time. Has anyone else had this issue?

Also just wondering how long they take to wear in at the back? I can feel they will stretch at the toe but not sure about that hard part on the heel? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Blandineblanc

Hello Dear, 
sounds like you got a faulty pair  The zipper definitely shouldn‘t come apart. Are you still able to return them? 



lildanno said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Just got my first pair of Chloe Susanna boots black with gold studs. Went down half a size from my usual. I bought them from Mytheresa and one of the zips keeps coming apart when i do the boot up so I have to re-attach it every time. Has anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Also just wondering how long they take to wear in at the back? I can feel they will stretch at the toe but not sure about that hard part on the heel?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dannixtaylor

Blandineblanc said:


> Hello Dear,
> sounds like you got a faulty pair  The zipper definitely shouldn‘t come apart. Are you still able to return them?



Hi, Thank you for getting back to me!
I hope so. I sent some pictures off to Mytheresa so hopefully they let me return them.


----------



## EALV13

Hi Everyone

I am drooling over all the booties, I have wanted these forever and am finally going to bite the bullet. But I am now stuck on the size, I am between a 39.5-40. In Jimmy Choo I wear a 39.5 and these are perfect, but I would wear an EU40 in trainers and boots usually except for converse which I am a 39.5. I don't have a particularly wide foot, but I do have a baby bunion on my left foot and I'm always concerned of wearing shoes that are too snug for that reason.

Any help would be appreciated I am going out of my mind, trawling the internet and no stores are open at the minute with all going on


----------



## EmmaPeel

EALV13 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am drooling over all the booties, I have wanted these forever and am finally going to bite the bullet. But I am now stuck on the size, I am between a 39.5-40. In Jimmy Choo I wear a 39.5 and these are perfect, but I would wear an EU40 in trainers and boots usually except for converse which I am a 39.5. I don't have a particularly wide foot, but I do have a baby bunion on my left foot and I'm always concerned of wearing shoes that are too snug for that reason.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated I am going out of my mind, trawling the internet and no stores are open at the minute with all going on



I would recommend a 39.

I am also between 39.5 and 40 and bought the Susannas in 38.5 and 39. The 38.5 were a bit snug at the beginning, the 39 has more room but they are both okay.


----------



## fairlady

EALV13 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am drooling over all the booties, I have wanted these forever and am finally going to bite the bullet. But I am now stuck on the size, I am between a 39.5-40. In Jimmy Choo I wear a 39.5 and these are perfect, but I would wear an EU40 in trainers and boots usually except for converse which I am a 39.5. I don't have a particularly wide foot, but I do have a baby bunion on my left foot and I'm always concerned of wearing shoes that are too snug for that reason.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated I am going out of my mind, trawling the internet and no stores are open at the minute with all going on


Hi- I purchased these in my regular size of 37.5.They will stretch a bit in the width after wearing. They won't stretch in length. I too have a small bunion on one foot and find that really good leather will give  to accommodate the bunion. However, my greatest purchase on amazon was a shoe stretcher!  I bought a good wooden one that comes with a little "knob" that will stretch the shoe exactly wear your bunion is. I use it for just about all my shoes and yes it works! I've told my sister and several friends and it is a game changer!


----------



## EALV13

EmmaPeel said:


> I would recommend a 39.
> 
> I am also between 39.5 and 40 and bought the Susannas in 38.5 and 39. The 38.5 were a bit snug at the beginning, the 39 has more room but they are both okay.



Oh wow, thanks so much!! I'm absolutely obsessed with them, good to hear from someone the exact same size. Thank you again


----------



## EALV13

fairlady said:


> Hi- I purchased these in my regular size of 37.5.They will stretch a bit in the width after wearing. They won't stretch in length. I too have a small bunion on one foot and find that really good leather will give  to accommodate the bunion. However, my greatest purchase on amazon was a shoe stretcher!  I bought a good wooden one that comes with a little "knob" that will stretch the shoe exactly wear your bunion is. I use it for just about all my shoes and yes it works! I've told my sister and several friends and it is a game changer!



Thank you so much!! You're so right, I don't have the luxury anymore of wearing cheaper shoes just because I find they really do more harm than good for the bunion. Oh god amazing I'll have to look this up!! Do you find there's any slip in the heel getting your regular size?


----------



## Raaz

Hello All,

Are susannah boots still trendy and worth the investment or Givenchy studded boots are better choice? 

I have been lusting over Susannah boots for years! But...a big but...I would rather get Givenchy ones if I can get more mileage from them over the years as they might still be a trend foe few more years. 

you thought and opinions are much appreciated esp if you have either/both shoes. Thank you!


----------



## rdgldy

Raaz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Are susannah boots still trendy and worth the investment or Givenchy studded boots are better choice?
> 
> I have been lusting over Susannah boots for years! But...a big but...I would rather get Givenchy ones if I can get more mileage from them over the years as they might still be a trend foe few more years.
> 
> you thought and opinions are much appreciated esp if you have either/both shoes. Thank you!


Susanna boots have been around forever so they definitely have staying power.  I much prefer them over Givenchy but that’s just my opinion.


----------



## Raaz

I like them both.

Chloe for feminity and Givenchy for edginess.   I found both on sale Chloe in Chestnut brown with gold hardware and Givenchy in very edgy black and white. 

On the whole I will be able to wear brown Chloe boots, especially as you say they have staying power!


----------



## tiara01

I know there are already a lot of Q&A's on sizing but want to know if the current boots have the same sizing as past seasons ie if I'm 39 in Isabel Marant would I be 38 or 38.5 in the Susanna? Is the difference between a 38 and a 38.5 mostly the width or width and length? I would have to purchase online and can't try on first so any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Raaz

tiara01 said:


> I know there are already a lot of Q&A's on sizing but want to know if the current boots have the same sizing as past seasons ie if I'm 39 in Isabel Marant would I be 38 or 38.5 in the Susanna? Is the difference between a 38 and a 38.5 mostly the width or width and length? I would have to purchase online and can't try on first so any help would be appreciated. Thanks!




i got a pair recently. I had  to size down half a size. The difference is Mostly in length But width goes narrow too a bit.  I would recommend you choose 38.5. I had to return them twice to get the correct size.


----------



## Shirley green

Hi guys can someone tell me what’s the difference between the Susanna 30mm and the Susanna 45mm I’m a little confused trying to order my first pair? Thanks


----------



## bongrande

[/QUOTE]
Pop


meeh16 said:


> Debating if I should keep this pair or not.





meeh16 said:


> Debating if I should keep this pair or not.



KEEP!!!!!!!  STUNNING!  Where did you find them?  Please share.


----------



## l.ch.

I know they have been around since 2008(?), but I have to say I still LOVE them. They are one of the most comfortable shoes I own. I bought a pair in super sale from NAP ages ago and they are still sooo perfect... I wish I could buy a black pair too. But the price is so high....
Anyway, I just wanted to share the love again!


----------



## l.ch.

also, I have a question. Do the velvet pairs run also big, like the leather ones?


----------



## rdgldy

l.ch. said:


> also, I have a question. Do the velvet pairs run also big, like the leather ones?


I found the velvet to run the same but were honestly too fragile.


----------



## l.ch.

rdgldy said:


> I found the velvet to run the same but were honestly too fragile.


Oh, thanks! I will stop considering them then... not that I was REALLY considering them, but they were on sale in my size on Mytheresa... with the weather we get here, they will be completely useless...


----------



## Raaz

l.ch. said:


> Oh, thanks! I will stop considering them then... not that I was REALLY considering them, but they were on sale in my size on Mytheresa... with the weather we get here, they will be completely useless...


Good decision. In leather version-any colour-simply timeless and exquisite.


----------



## Ania

My long Susannas making their first appearance this season


----------



## Misstake7198

Ania said:


> My long Susannas making their first appearance this season
> View attachment 4898459
> View attachment 4898460
> View attachment 4898461


These are adorable!


----------



## Ania

Misstake7198 said:


> These are adorable!


Thank you


----------



## bongrande

Ania said:


> My long Susannas making their first appearance this season
> View attachment 4898459
> View attachment 4898460
> View attachment 4898461



They look good on you!  Please share, how long ago did you purchase, from where, & how much did you pay?  I found mine on TheRealReal, this year. Paid about $325!  I’m not sure how long ago they debuted- mine had been worn perhaps an hour or 2, very little wear on the soles!
Cheers!


----------



## Ania

bongrande said:


> They look good on you!  Please share, how long ago did you purchase, from where, & how much did you pay?  I found mine on TheRealReal, this year. Paid about $325!  I’m not sure how long ago they debuted- mine had been worn perhaps an hour or 2, very little wear on the soles!
> Cheers!



Thank you  I got them in the summer of 2019 at the Chloe outlet in Bicester Village. I don’t remember how much they were exactly, somewhere around £400, I think they retailed for something like  £1200 so I effectively got them for about 1/3 of the original price. $325 for a barely used pair is a great price!
Not sure what season they come from though, I’m guessing either 2017 or 2018...


----------



## bongrande

Ania said:


> Thank you  I got them in the summer of 2019 at the Chloe outlet in Bicester Village. I don’t remember how much they were exactly, somewhere around £400, I think they retailed for something like  £1200 so I effectively got them for about 1/3 of the original price. $325 for a barely used pair is a great price!
> Not sure what season they come from though, I’m guessing either 2017 or 2018...



Thanks for responding!  You got a great deal, as well!  Net-A-Porter had them for over $2000! We did well! Lol!  Continue to style & enjoy!


----------



## Sabrina Flowers

Ania said:


> My long Susannas making their first appearance this season
> View attachment 4898459
> View attachment 4898460
> View attachment 4898461


those look fabulous and nice pattern. x


----------



## lVfanatic2004

I've been lusting after these boots for several years and finally bit the bullet as a Christmas gift to myself this year. I purchased at a discount from MyTheresa which I was a little worried about since I've never purchased from them before but I am very pleased with the customer service experience. First pair did arrive damaged (missing 1 stud) but they accepted the return and replaced them in 4 business days. That's international shipping return and re-shipped in under a week! During COVID and holiday season...unreal.

I usual wear a US size 10 (41 in CL) and have wide feet. Due to the width, I decided to stick with my regular size (40) rather than size down. Length is perfect and left foot fits perfect with sock...right is a little tight width wise so I'll be wearing around the house with a thicker sock until the leather loosens up. Love love love them! I'm 5'8" with muscular calves and find them very flattering. They rise a bit above my ankle but don't cut off my calf at all. I'll definitely pair with a dress or skirt in the spring/summer and they're perfect now with skinny jeans and leggings.


----------



## Misstake7198

lVfanatic2004 said:


> I've been lusting after these boots for several years and finally bit the bullet as a Christmas gift to myself this year. I purchased at a discount from MyTheresa which I was a little worried about since I've never purchased from them before but I am very pleased with the customer service experience. First pair did arrive damaged (missing 1 stud) but they accepted the return and replaced them in 4 business days. That's international shipping return and re-shipped in under a week! During COVID and holiday season...unreal.
> 
> I usual wear a US size 10 (41 in CL) and have wide feet. Due to the width, I decided to stick with my regular size (40) rather than size down. Length is perfect and left foot fits perfect with sock...right is a little tight width wise so I'll be wearing around the house with a thicker sock until the leather loosens up. Love love love them! I'm 5'8" with muscular calves and find them very flattering. They rise a bit above my ankle but don't cut off my calf at all. I'll definitely pair with a dress or skirt in the spring/summer and they're perfect now with skinny jeans and leggings.
> 
> 
> I love them!
> 
> MyTheresa service is one of the best!


----------



## rdgldy

lVfanatic2004 said:


> I've been lusting after these boots for several years and finally bit the bullet as a Christmas gift to myself this year. I purchased at a discount from MyTheresa which I was a little worried about since I've never purchased from them before but I am very pleased with the customer service experience. First pair did arrive damaged (missing 1 stud) but they accepted the return and replaced them in 4 business days. That's international shipping return and re-shipped in under a week! During COVID and holiday season...unreal.
> 
> I usual wear a US size 10 (41 in CL) and have wide feet. Due to the width, I decided to stick with my regular size (40) rather than size down. Length is perfect and left foot fits perfect with sock...right is a little tight width wise so I'll be wearing around the house with a thicker sock until the leather loosens up. Love love love them! I'm 5'8" with muscular calves and find them very flattering. They rise a bit above my ankle but don't cut off my calf at all. I'll definitely pair with a dress or skirt in the spring/summer and they're perfect now with skinny jeans and leggings.


Congratulations!!!!  So pretty.


----------



## cat1967

lVfanatic2004 said:


> I've been lusting after these boots for several years and finally bit the bullet as a Christmas gift to myself this year. I purchased at a discount from MyTheresa which I was a little worried about since I've never purchased from them before but I am very pleased with the customer service experience. First pair did arrive damaged (missing 1 stud) but they accepted the return and replaced them in 4 business days. That's international shipping return and re-shipped in under a week! During COVID and holiday season...unreal.
> 
> I usual wear a US size 10 (41 in CL) and have wide feet. Due to the width, I decided to stick with my regular size (40) rather than size down. Length is perfect and left foot fits perfect with sock...right is a little tight width wise so I'll be wearing around the house with a thicker sock until the leather loosens up. Love love love them! I'm 5'8" with muscular calves and find them very flattering. They rise a bit above my ankle but don't cut off my calf at all. I'll definitely pair with a dress or skirt in the spring/summer and they're perfect now with skinny jeans and leggings.


I have purchased many times from Mytheresa and find then one of the best sites. I have the exact same boots and love them. 
enjoy them in good health xx


----------



## viola84

Hi Everyone! I love these shoes so much! I was just about to get a pair on mytheresa. The black ones with gold studs but now I was browsing on a pre-loved site and there is someone who sells her only worn once dark blue velvet susannas!  They are soooo beautiful. The price is 650 euro. They look super good. The soles are looking good to. Do you think its a good price? Also velvet is it a fabric that scratches easily? Or get wider sooner? I was planing to get the black one but this is such a special colour.
I Hope to get some advice. I will insert some photo's.


----------



## ButterflyB

viola84 said:


> Hi Everyone! I love these shoes so much! I was just about to get a pair on mytheresa. The black ones with gold studs but now I was browsing on a pre-loved site and there is someone who sells her only worn once dark blue velvet susannas!  They are soooo beautiful. The price is 650 euro. They look super good. The soles are looking good to. Do you think its a good price? Also velvet is it a fabric that scratches easily? Or get wider sooner? I was planing to get the black one but this is such a special colour.
> I Hope to get some advice. I will insert some photo's.


If I were to buy, I wouldn't spend 650 euros on pre-owned  velvet Suzannahs.  Velvet shoes does not wear well. Invest on the black and gold ones instead.


----------



## Misstake7198

ButterflyB said:


> If I were to buy, I wouldn't spend 650 euros on pre-owned  velvet Suzannahs.  Velvet shoes does not wear well. Invest on the black and gold ones instead.


I agree. Velvet won't last. I vote for a black leather pair!


----------



## Raaz

viola84 said:


> Hi Everyone! I love these shoes so much! I was just about to get a pair on mytheresa. The black ones with gold studs but now I was browsing on a pre-loved site and there is someone who sells her only worn once dark blue velvet susannas!  They are soooo beautiful. The price is 650 euro. They look super good. The soles are looking good to. Do you think its a good price? Also velvet is it a fabric that scratches easily? Or get wider sooner? I was planing to get the black one but this is such a special colour.
> I Hope to get some advice. I will insert some photo's.


I love Susannah ...they are so gorgeous. I would not get these preloved unless you are sure of your size in these boots. I got mine from farfetch and it took me three tries to get the right size. And yes agree with others velvet can be very delicate and is certainly not all weather shoe.   Good luck deciding.


----------



## viola84

Thank you all for your advice! I will go for the black and gold and new! Ohh if money was no object I would just get these as a spare pair, but oh well.....


----------



## rdgldy

viola84 said:


> Hi Everyone! I love these shoes so much! I was just about to get a pair on mytheresa. The black ones with gold studs but now I was browsing on a pre-loved site and there is someone who sells her only worn once dark blue velvet susannas!  They are soooo beautiful. The price is 650 euro. They look super good. The soles are looking good to. Do you think its a good price? Also velvet is it a fabric that scratches easily? Or get wider sooner? I was planing to get the black one but this is such a special colour.
> I Hope to get some advice. I will insert some photo's.


 I had a beautiful velvet pair  but they’re too delicate.  I sold mine.


----------



## stephanieblake

So, after lusting over these shoes for over a decade, i finally found them on sale at Nordstrom for 40% off. Ordered immediated in my regular size (size 9).  Went all the way back in the discussion and started second-guessing my size.  Boots arrived today and the fit was perfect. I am in between an 8.5 and 9 and ordered a 9US/39EU.   I am so happy!!


----------

